#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Одежды и вещи из кожи

## Kleon

Хотя Вегетарианство и спорный вопрос, и мнение у разных буддистов разное, я бы хотел узнать у вас как вы относитесь к ношению одежд из кожи. Люди носят кожаные туфли, сапоги, некоторые используют для подушек дзафу кожу. Пользоваться кожей не одно ли и то же, что и поедать мясо по отношению к животному?

----------


## Sadhak

Своей шерсти у нас нет. А производство синтетики все равно как-то затрагивает и ущемляет жс, хотя бы даже ядовитыми отходами. Наша еда совершенно явно влияет на состояние нашего ума даже на физическом уровне. Влияние одежды же носит исключительно "моральный" характер. Если же мы всерьез будем расматривать аморальность ношения кожаной одежы и будем при этом последовательно применяя наш "гуманизм" к животному миру, то должны и освободить им среду обитания, сократив численность людей до безопасного для них уровня.

----------


## Kleon

Лен, шелк, шерсть

----------


## Ондрий

> Если же мы всерьез будем расматривать аморальность ношения кожаной одежы и будем при этом последовательно применяя наш "гуманизм" к животному миру, то должны и освободить им среду обитания, сократив численность людей до безопасного для них уровня.


это аналогично утверждениям:
 - чтобы искоренить преступность на планете, надо убить всех человеков. 

откуда следует:

- все равно преступность на планете не = 0 и сделать с этим ничего нельзя... грабану-ка я кого-нить.

------------

Речь идет о свей, *индивидуальной* практике, а не о построении безопасного рая на земле

----------


## Топпер

Вадза к вам вопрос: как прояснение данной проблемы поможет вам в достижении Просветления?

----------


## Kleon

Так же как и ваш вопрос.

----------


## Kleon

Скорее эта тема даст больше внимательности тем, кто удерживается от употребления мяса. Понимаете носить туфли из коровы, которую не стал есть это самообман.

----------


## Топпер

А вы считаете, что если вы будете носить кеды из брезента, это быстрее позволит вам достичь Ниббаны?

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну пусть каждый поступает так, как считает нужным.  Зачем вот все эти темы на тему, кто что ест и одевает?
Думаете, люди, достаточно осознанно относящиеся к жизни не понимают, что ботинки из несъеденной коровы - это ботинки из несъеденной коровы?

Детский сад, ну чесслово  :Smilie:  Хотя, имеет право быть. Ну вот лично я отлично отношусь к обуви и одежде из кожи. Спасибо зверям за теплые зимние вещи.

----------


## Sadhak

> это аналогично утверждениям:
> - чтобы искоренить преступность на планете, надо убить всех человеков


Это ничему не аналогично, причем тут это? Если встать на позицию жс, то человечество является своего рода раковой опухолью фауны, уничтожая и сметая все на своем пути, включая и саму себя в итоге. Мораль и гуманизм это изобретение человеческого ума в человеческих же интересах - все это для человека и относительно человека . "Двойные стандарты" как принято говорить у самих людей. Мы очень не любим вирус, который уничтожив все сожрет себя сам. Нам бы не понравилась и его мораль, направленная на то, чтобы сделать это как можно эффективнее.

----------


## Калдэн

> А вы считаете, что если вы будете носить кеды из брезента, это быстрее позволит вам достичь Ниббаны?


 Это самоубаюкивание ,  для тех кто не ест мясо из соображения некой  морали  , но всё-таки 
 носит кожаные и меховые вещи на себе . Если уж быть таким   моралистом  , "осознанным" ,   - то тогда следует быть таковым  до конца . Как Л.Н.Толстой  .

----------


## Ануруддха

Недавно покупал зимнюю куртку. Специально искал на синтетическом утеплителе, без меховой опушки и без пухового наполнителя. С трудом но нашел - отличные куртки шьет российская фирма Bask, пока не мерз. Что делать с обувью - более сложный вопрос.

----------


## Sadhak

> Это самоубаюкивание ,  для тех кто не ест мясо из соображения некой  морали  , но всё-таки 
>  носит кожаные и меховые вещи на себе . Если уж быть таким   моралистом  , "осознанным" ,   - то тогда следует быть таковым  до конца . Как Л.Н.Толстой  .


Конечно. Я был бы счастлив питаться солнечным светом и не носить одежды из убитых существ. Очевидно, будучи последовательным, мне стоило бы тогда застрелиться, дав пищу кому-то и освободив место. Никто бы не выбрал быть подонком, все бы выбрали быть святыми, если бы могли это сделать. Но от того, что не всем нам это доступно, возможно не стоит отталкивать то, что все же нам по силам.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Вполне приемлемо следовать ясности и здравому смыслу.
Поэтому носить обувь из кожи - это значит не испортить свои ноги, а носить, к примеру, дублёнку - не замерзнуть зимой.

----------


## Юрий К.

> Что делать с обувью - более сложный вопрос.


Ношу теплые ботинки, внутри синтетический мех, снаружи ... забыл как называется материал, модель в народе называется "прошай молодость" :Smilie:   Теплые, мягкие, не модные. :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

Патрул Ринпоче, аскетичный лама 19-го столетия, говорил своим ученикам: " Одевайтесь в туман". Он имел в виду овчинный полушубок. Для многих же из нас дубленка- роскошь. Аристократы в Тибете носили парчу. ( из книги Ургьена Ринпоче "Блистательное величие".)

----------


## Калдэн

> Ношу теплые ботинки, внутри синтетический мех, снаружи ... забыл как называется материал, модель в народе называется "прошай молодость"  Теплые, мягкие, не модные.


"Прощайки"  мне очень нравятся .  Ношу  когда чистый снег , что теперь  в Москве редко  .
 Воспоминания о былой гоп-молодости .  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Недавно покупал зимнюю куртку. Специально искал на синтетическом утеплителе, без меховой опушки и без пухового наполнителя. С трудом но нашел - отличные куртки шьет российская фирма Bask, пока не мерз. Что делать с обувью - более сложный вопрос.


Треккинговые ботинки из современных синтетических матиралов типа гортекс и т.д.  продаются.

----------


## PampKin Head

Прощайки разве из синтетики? Кажется, вполне из естественного материала.

----------


## Калдэн

> Конечно. Я был бы счастлив питаться солнечным светом и не носить одежды из убитых существ. Очевидно, будучи последовательным, мне стоило бы тогда застрелиться, дав пищу кому-то и освободив место. Никто бы не выбрал быть подонком, все бы выбрали быть святыми, если бы могли это сделать.


В идеале стоило бы прийти в этот мир уже  Буддой .




> Но от того, что не всем нам это доступно, возможно не стоит отталкивать то, что все же нам по силам.


Мой Учитель - ест мясо ,  при этом  Он - Будда , и Само Сострадание .
А вот Адольф Гитлер - не ел ... Не знаю - какое у него было сострадание . Чужая душа и практика - потёмки  ...

----------


## Song Goku

*Как может человек, вставший на путь освобождения от страданий, сам быть их причиной?!*  А люди, защищающие позицию мясоедения и ношения кожанных изделий лишь отстаивают свой статус кво, обманывая при этом только самих себя...

----------


## Калдэн

> *Как может человек, вставший на путь освобождения от страданий, сам быть их причиной?!*  А люди, защищающие позицию мясоедения и ношения кожанных изделий лишь отстаивают свой статус кво, обманывая при этом только самих себя...


Вставший - Вы же  не перестали дифференцироваться от человеческого сообщества .
Зачастую отстаивают свои  позицию и статус кво именно так называемые "сострадальщики" , обижая при этом , например ,  свою подругу или жену , или гневаясь на соседа .  Это и есть обман самих себя . 
 Для меня  осознанность -  это  то , что я имею и тем чем я пользуюсь , -  является   ценой  и чьим-то соучастием в этом процессе , - как впрочем и моё рождение на этот свет . Подумайте - почему есть богатые и бедные , овцы и волки ?

----------


## Ондрий

Пусть каждый следует словам своих Учителей.
Кто-то рекомендует отказ от одежды их животных, кто-то нет.

----------


## Маша_ла

Я вот понимаю и вегетарианцев и носителей синтетики, я только не понимаю, зачем навязывать другим свой образ жизни?
У каждого свой выбор и своя карма, не так ли?

Может и ересь скажу, но я не думаю, что страдания уменьшаются от того, что кто-то становится вегетарианцем. Если бы все было так просто..

Уважаю людей, которые живут по много лет и не едят животных продуктов. Еще более уважаю тех, кто об этом не распространяется. 
Это правда, личное дело каждого, наверное. Ну, мне так кажется.

----------


## Калдэн

> Уважаю людей, которые живут по много лет и не едят животных продуктов. Еще более уважаю тех, кто об этом не распространяется.


Ещё более уважаю людей , которых не распространяются  вообще о своей практике (и о местячковом  сострадании в частности) , что к сожалению  редкость на  нашем форуме .

----------


## Эники Беники

> *Как может человек, вставший на путь освобождения от страданий, сам быть их причиной?!*


Потому что, встав на путь освобождения, он все еще продолжает жить в самсаре..  :Smilie:  Этого обычно достаточно.

----------


## Поляков

Кажется, что к трем излюбленным темам на БФ - жратва, бухло и бабы - может прибавится еще одна - шмотки.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> *Как может человек, вставший на путь освобождения от страданий, сам быть их причиной?!*  А люди, защищающие позицию мясоедения и ношения кожанных изделий лишь отстаивают свой статус кво, обманывая при этом только самих себя...


Займусь самоцитированием: подобные изыски насчёт мясоедения и одежды из меха (кожи, шёлка) напоминают мне попытку заклеить на зиму щели между окнами в условиях, когда в этих окнах  нет стёкол. Эффект примерно тот же самый.

Будда был очень мудрым. Он прекрасно понимал, что вначале надо бороться с главными омрачениями, а уже затем с второстепенными. Не стоит ловить блох мясоедения, когда ещё мамонты килес не убиты.

Подобные изыски – частая иллюстрация того, как ум хитро пытается найти объект для заботы, что бы был повод не заниматься практикой. Бороться за мир во всём мире (равенство полов и рас, отмену вырубки джунглей Амазонии и т.п.) всегда интересней, чем просто медитировать и наблюдать за своим сознанием.

----------


## PampKin Head

Ок... Кушаем траву, ходим зимой в тинсулейте. 

Какие следующие шаги по  облагораживанию мира? Вступаем в Green Peace, спасаем лабораторных животных? Боремся против продажи сыра Чёджел?

----------


## Pavel

> Займусь самоцитированием: подобные изыски насчёт мясоедения и одежды из меха (кожи, шёлка) напоминают мне попытку заклеить на зиму щели между окнами в условиях, когда в этих окнах  нет стёкол.


Вы совершенно правы, если подходить к проблеме "мясоедения" или "коженошения" как к поводу обсудить "устав". 

Однако, такие проявления как мясоедение и ему подобные, такие как "правильные средства к существованию" можно рассматривать не как способ достижения чего бы то ни было, а как средство самооценки. Мы легко по внешнему виду того или другого человека идентифицируем его личностные качетсва, мировоззрение и т.п. индивидуальные свойства. То, что одевает человек, то как он справляется со своими привязанностями, вполне способно служить для него не поводом для поиска "объяснений" (оправданий) ВНЕШНИХ причин, по которым он таков, а поводом для самооценки, поводом регистрации уровня освобождения от омрачений, которые влекут за собой привязанности к теплой и удобной одежде *без учета (или вопреки) нравственной оценки происхождения этой одежды*. 

И уж если рассматривать ношение одежды из трупов животных как нечто незначительное для такой самооценки, то следовало бы проявлять осознанную последовательность и перестать заботиться о нравственной оценке средств к существованию. Есть причины, объясняющие в этом самсарном мире, почему неизбежно приходится воровать - есть волки и овцы, а "волки", как это уже прослеживалось в некоторых высказываниях, менее омрачены, чем "овцы", поэтому им не приходится "терпеть от овец". Поэтому надо больше уделить внимания практике устранения омрачений всех разом (или по некому выбору согласно преоритетов) без различения природы возникновения тех или иных омрачений по отдельности. Всетаки, хотелось бы отметить, что Будда очень акцентировал внимание на том, что требуется непрерывная осознанность и непрерывная сосредоточенность на устремлениях, которая позволяет оценивать каждый свой шаг - только так можно дойти, а не сбиться с пути.

Поставленный вопрос действительно мало полезен с точки зрения "надо ли это делать", а скорее полезен с точки зрения "почему, не взирая на..., я продолжаю это делать".

----------


## ullu

> Ок... Кушаем траву, ходим зимой в тинсулейте. 
> 
> Какие следующие шаги по  облагораживанию мира? Вступаем в Green Peace, спасаем лабораторных животных? Боремся против продажи сыра Чёджел?


Не использовать косметику и др химию тестируюмую на животных и пользоваться Фрошем всяким, потмоу что на нем написано что он для окружающей среды дружественный )
А, ещё нельзя пользоваться дезодорантами и лаками и др спреями из-за озоновой дыры.
Ещё нельзя морить тараканов...че-та там ещё было.

----------


## Топпер

Доброе утро.



> Всетаки, хотелось бы отметить, что Будда очень акцентировал внимание на том, что требуется непрерывная осознанность и непрерывная сосредоточенность на устремлениях, которая позволяет оценивать каждый свой шаг - только так можно дойти, а не сбиться с пути.


И, кроме того, Будда отказался вводить предложение Девадаты о запрете мясоедения в Сангхе, отсавив это на откуп самим последователям.



> Поставленный вопрос действительно мало полезен с точки зрения "надо ли это делать", а скорее полезен с точки зрения "почему, не взирая на..., я продолжаю это делать".


Потому, что Будда это не запрещал.



> Однако, такие проявления как мясоедение и ему подобные, такие как "правильные средства к существованию" можно рассматривать не как способ достижения чего бы то ни было, а как средство самооценки


В правильных средствах к существованию нет запрета на ношение одежды из кожи.
А самооценка может дать и обратный эффект по типу: " я - лучше, чем они. Я не ем мяса (не ношу одежду из кожи и меха), а они носят"
Опять же: никто не требует собственноручно убивать животных на мясо и кожу. Покупка кожанных ботинок - ещё не есть убийство. И даже не есть алчность и недоброжелательность к животным. Это просто желание иметь нормальную обувь по нормальной цене.

А брать на себя сверхдолжный груз, думаю, не стоит. Если бы Будда посчитал целесообразным для достижения Ниббаны не есть мясо и не носить кожанные изделия, думаю, что за 45 лет он об этом упоминул бы неоднократно.

В общем, я предлагаю вначале выполнить программу минимум, данную Буддой. Потом, если не помогает перейти к борьбе с "я", дабы на этой почве не возникла гордость. А потом уже, если результата не будет, занятся вегетарианством.

----------


## Pavel

> Потому, что Будда это не запрещал.


"Устав" - это цель или средство? Мне так видится, что это скорее цель или метод самооценки, нежели средство достижения. У Будды в принципе ничего не было сказано о запрете на неосторожное убийство посредством автотранспорта, но это не лишает нас ОБЯЗАННОСТИ нравственной оценки такого своего действия.



> А самооценка может дать и обратный эффект по типу: " я - лучше, чем они. Я не ем мяса (не ношу одежду из кожи и меха), а они носят".


Совершенно верно. Таким образом возникают такие оценки, как "ты не тем вопросом занимаешься, я знаю, какому вопросу следует уделять внимание". Именно по этой причине и требуется непрерывная внимательность к нравственной оценке не только своих действий, но и своих мыслей как на стадии их возникновения, так и на стадии их реализации.



> Опять же: никто не требует собственноручно убивать животных на мясо и кожу.


Но ведь спрос рождает предложение... (?) Разве достойно меня успокаивать себя в грехе лишь тем, что Я СВОЙ ГРЕХ совершаю чужими руками?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Не стоит ловить блох мясоедения, когда ещё мамонты килес не убиты.


Все верно. Кстати, Гитлер был вегетарианцем.




> А брать на себя сверхдолжный груз, думаю, не стоит. Если бы Будда посчитал целесообразным для достижения Ниббаны не есть мясо и не носить кожанные изделия, думаю, что за 45 лет он об этом упоминул бы неоднократно.


Будда говорил, что если бы Ниббана достигалась лишь отказом от мяса, то все коровы и лошади давно стали бы Архатами.

----------


## Arch

Если животное уже мертво - то в том, чтобы делать из его частей предметы нет ничего негативного. Также, как и если делать эти же вещи из трупа человека. Но ведь, чтобы животное или человек стали мертвыми - их нужно убить! А от этого получают негативную карму как те, кто совершил это убийство, те, кто заказал его, те, кто поощрил деньгами (или купил) это убийство.
Для кого-то может показаться сравнение грубым - то животное, а то человек. Как мол можно из человека делать что-то... Но поймите, пока животное или человек живы - они (что тот, что другой) являются живыми существами, которым больно, когда с ними что-то делают. Даже если Вы их убиваете без боли - то таким образом Вы лишаете их возможности создать в данном перерождении благую карму, лишаете возможности измениться. Представьте себя на их месте. Если бы Вас каждый раз убивали при рождении, не дав возможности изучить Дхарму и попрактиковаться.
Что же касается уже мертвых животных или людей... то это уже просто набор молекул, тканей, веществ и т.п. В том, чтобы использовать их как подручный материал или пищу, или одежду - не вижу ниего плохого.

----------


## Топпер

> "Устав" - это цель или средство? Мне так видится, что это скорее цель или метод самооценки, нежели средство достижения.


Это тот минимум, который желательно выполнять.



> У Будды в принципе ничего не было сказано о запрете на неосторожное убийство посредством автотранспорта, но это не лишает нас ОБЯЗАННОСТИ нравственной оценки такого своего действия.


У Будды есть про убийство. А как это делается руками или машиной - уже не столь важно.
Но из этого не следует, что нам нельзя пользоваться автомобилями. Надо просто соблюдать правила дорожного движения.



> Именно по этой причине и требуется непрерывная внимательность к нравственной оценке не только своих действий, но и своих мыслей как на стадии их возникновения, так и на стадии их реализации.


Львиная доля учителей не запрещает есть мясо. Он просят только не убивать.



> Но ведь спрос рождает предложение... (?) Разве достойно меня успокаивать себя в грехе лишь тем, что Я СВОЙ ГРЕХ совершаю чужими руками?


А вы чем хотите заниматься: маркетинговыми исследованиями на тему спроса и предложения или идти по пути указанному Буддой? 
Будда указал совершённо чёткие критерии согласно которых мясо можно есть или нельзя.  Этих правил достаточно для того, что бы обустроить жизнь таким образом, что бы больше времени уделять практие, а не выискиванию трефной пищи.

----------


## Топпер

> Но ведь, чтобы животное или человек стали мертвыми - их нужно убить! А от этого получают негативную карму как те, кто совершил это убийство, те, кто заказал его, те, кто поощрил деньгами (или купил) это убийство.


Вы строите слишком глобальные гипотезы.
Будда дал указания с помощью которых можно обустроить свою жизнь таким образом, что бы больше времени уделить практике.
Нет смысла заниматься взвешиванием негативной каммы на аптекарских весах и высчитыванием коэффициентов участия в убийстве при походе в макдоналдс. 

Неужели у вас уже все прочие проблемы ума устранены и проблемы остались только с пищей и одеждой? В таком случае могу только позавидовать вам.

----------


## Arch

> Неужели у вас уже все прочие проблемы ума устранены и проблемы остались только с пищей и одеждой? В таком случае могу только позавидовать вам.


Ну проблему обозначал не я в данной теме  :Smilie: 
Но вообще... Множество нюансов нашей жизни влияет на нашу практику. Так например, совершая финансовые махинации, ум будет находиться под действием страха быть раскрытым, страхом предательства, страхом оказаться в тюрьме, страхом быть убитым. Это не позволит погрузиться в самадхи, т.к. будет мощным препятствием для сосредоточения. Также не позволят и такие действия как воровство, употребление пьянящих средств (представляете себе алкаша-практика?  :Smilie:  ) Вид пищи, который мы употребляем, сам по себе тоже влияет на практику, в меньшей или большей степени, но влияние оказывается. А если Вы будете вылавливать собалей к примеру и, убив, сдирать с них мех (или кожу, будь то другие животные)... Как думаете, Вы крепко спать будете после этого? Я неговорю уже о том, чтобы войти в самадхи...
Ведь не зря Учителя рекомендуют во время практики придерживаться основных пяти предписаний, рекомендуется ограничить специи и тяжелую пищу, а также рекомендуют ограничить употребление мяса. Это ведь не спроста... Но я глубоко сомнваюсь, что Вам помешает сосредоточиться ожерелье на шее из костей убитого животного или человека, труп которого Вы *нашли* (подчеркиваю, не убили, не заказали и не поощрили такое убийство).

----------


## Топпер

> Так например, совершая финансовые махинации, ум будет находиться под действием страха быть раскрытым, страхом предательства, страхом оказаться в тюрьме, страхом быть убитым. Это не позволит погрузиться в самадхи, т.к. будет мощным препятствием для сосредоточения. Также не позволят и такие действия как воровство, употребление пьянящих средств (представляете себе алкаша-практика?  )


Совершенно верно. И эти случаи описаны в пункте "правильные средства к существованию".



> Вид пищи, который мы употребляем, сам по себе тоже влияет на практику, в меньшей или большей степени, но влияние оказывается


Видимо столь незначительно, что Будда не видел смысла делать уточнения, кроме нескольких моментов.
Для занятий медитацией больше мешает перец и чеснок, нежели мясо. Последнего просто рекомендуют есть поменьше, а не "от пуза".



> А если Вы будете вылавливать собалей к примеру и убив, сдирать с них мех (или кожу, будь то другие животные)... Как думаете, Вы крепко спать будете после этого? Я неговорю уже о том, чтобы войти в самадхи...


А кто-то в этой теме занимается убийсвом соболей? Насколько я понял - нет.
Поэтому не вижу смысла обсуждать этот вопрос здесь. Вот, если пригласят на форум зверозводчиков - тогда будет уместно.

Ещё раз подчеркну: носить одежду из меха и убивать меховых животных  - это две большие разницы.

----------


## Arch

> Для занятий медитацией больше мешает перец и чеснок, нежели мясо. Последнего просто рекомендуют есть поменьше, а не "от пуза".


С перцем понятно, а почему чеснок-то? Разве он воздействует на ум также как и перец?
С остальным согласен  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

Даёт тяжесть, если его много сьесть. всё-таки нагрузка на печень получается.

----------


## Mylene

> Недавно покупал зимнюю куртку. Специально искал на синтетическом утеплителе, без меховой опушки и без пухового наполнителя. С трудом но нашел - отличные куртки шьет российская фирма Bask, пока не мерз. Что делать с обувью - более сложный вопрос.


Отмечу-ка я отдельным постом БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО за эту информацию.

----------


## Pavel

> Ещё раз подчеркну: носить одежду из меха и убивать меховых животных  - это две большие разницы.


В свою очередь тоже хочу подчеркнуть обратное - практически нет никакой разницы с точки зрения нравственной оценки двух этих деяний. Ношение одежды убитых - это соучастие в убийстве. Омрачение, рожденное незнанием того, что лишь потребность (спрос) порождает этот вид убийства, не освобождает от ответственности за соучастие. 

Столь ли велика разница между действием палача и действием судьи?

Правда, следует признать, что в народе очень даже распространена различная нравуственная оценка действий солдат и офицеров, отдающих им приказы - одних судят, а других освобождают от ответственности.



> Неужели у вас уже все прочие проблемы ума устранены и проблемы остались только с пищей и одеждой?


Топпер, Вы же видите, что речь идет не о пище и одежде, а о нравственной оценке поступков. Неужели нравственная оценка поступков в буддизме уходит за пределы практики? Не соглашусь.



> Только сосредоточенность, основанная на нравственности, дает мудрость, которая дает плод.


Не следовало бы переводить разговор из плоскости нравственной оценки ношения кожи животных и таким образом соучастия в их убийстве в плоскость важности или неважности рассмотрения подобных вопросов. 

Как-то не явно звучит ответ на вопрос (никто однозначно не высказался) так пользоваться шкурами убиенных животных - это нравственно или безнравственно? 

Если нравственно, то тогда действительно нечего обсуждать - у одних одна нравственность, а у других другая, что тут спорить.

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

> С перцем понятно, а почему чеснок-то? Разве он воздействует на ум также как и перец?
> С остальным согласен


Ну, перец мне как-то не мешал, а вот чеснок... Он видимо имеет, довольно сильное разрушающее или разъедающее воздействие. Мачик утверждала, что он способен уничтожить добродетель накопленную за 15 дней. 
Мой Учитель, как-то тоже не в восторге от общения с людьми кушавшими чеснок в прошедшие 3 дня. Когда спросили, почему так. Он  рассказывал о болезненных ощущениях от запаха.
Может есть, что-то за сказками о вампирах. Правда, при этом и добрые божества не станут приближаться  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> В свою очередь тоже хочу подчеркнуть обратное - практически нет никакой разницы с точки зрения нравственной оценки двух этих деяний. Ношение одежды убитых - это соучастие в убийстве. Омрачение, рожденное незнанием того, что лишь потребность (спрос) порождает этот вид убийства, не освобождает от ответственности за соучастие


Видимо Будда так не считал.



> Столь ли велика разница между действием палача и действием судьи?


Здесь, помимо вас, судей нет.



> Топпер, Вы же видите, что речь идет не о пище и одежде, а о нравственной оценке поступков. Неужели нравственная оценка поступков в буддизме уходит за пределы практики? Не соглашусь.


Я не вижу здесь проблем. Вопрос о одежде. Не знаю, зачем сюда тащить нравственность.

----------


## Pavel

> Здесь, помимо вас, судей нет.


Топпер, обращаюсь к Вам не как к модератору, а как к участнику форума. Правилами форума запрещено обсуждать качества участников.  :Smilie: 



> Я не вижу здесь проблем. Вопрос о одежде. Не знаю, зачем сюда тащить нравственность.


Прошу мня извинить, я не понял оказывается о чем речь. Кстати об одежде (я так понимаю, что в данном случае это не оф-топ). Никто не подскажет, нынче в Москве носят "Камелоты" (прошу меня извинить, если не правильно владею написанием этого слова - пишу "со слуха")?

----------


## Ануруддха

Кстати, Будда Шакьямуни крайне внимательно относился к тому что носить  :Wink:

----------


## Huandi

При прокладке коммуникаций связи гибнет множество насекомых. Поэтому, истинные вегетарианцы не пользуются интернетом.

----------


## Ондрий

> При прокладке коммуникаций связи гибнет множество насекомых. Поэтому, истинные вегетарианцы не пользуются интернетом.


у меня радиоканал!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, обращаюсь к Вам не как к модератору, а как к участнику форума. Правилами форума запрещено обсуждать качества участников


Оценивать нравственно - безнравственно, мне кажется, пытаетесь вы. Оценка - это суждение.




> Кстати, Будда Шакьямуни крайне внимательно относился к тому что носить


Но это для монахов больше.

----------


## Jamtso

Досужие разговоры о нравственности ношения одежды из кожи и употребления мяса в пищу можно враз для себя прекратить, посмотрев в реальности, как, например, режут свинью. Это очень отрезвляет и ставит все по своим местам. Сразу понимаешь, какой ценой достается мясо у тебя на столе или кожаная куртка на вешалке.

----------


## Huandi

> у меня радиоканал!


Ну и что? Интернет это не только связь между вами и провайдером. Точнее - совсем даже не она. Поэтому, вы причастны ко всем убийствам всех живых существ, при прокладке всех линий связи на всей планете.

----------


## Jamtso

> Ну и что? Интернет это не только связь между вами и провайдером. Точнее - совсем даже не она. Поэтому, вы причастны ко всем убийствам всех живых существ, при прокладке всех линий связи на всей планете.


К сожалению, у нас такая карма быть источником страдания для живых существ. В этих обстоятельствах мы можем делать только то, что в наших силах, чтобы минимизировать их страдание (если уж не можем его прекратить совсем) и практиковать для достижения Просветления, чтобы помочь этим существам впоследствии

----------


## Pavel

> Оценивать нравственно - безнравственно, мне кажется, пытаетесь вы. Оценка - это суждение.


Следовало бы внести изменение в правила форума и уточнить, что запрещается не обсуждать участников форума, а иметь суждения.  :Smilie:  Если Вы внимательно посмотрите все мои посты, то я говорил о нравственной оценке собственных поступков, а не поступков других - в этом основное предназначение нравственности. Для других, кто не уверен в собственной нравственности пишется "моральный кодекс", по отношению к которому оцениваются их поступки.

----------


## Pavel

> К сожалению, у нас такая карма быть источником страдания для живых существ.


Надо признать, хорошая карма - лучше, чем у животных. Коли уж тут поминали "гитлеров", то соответсвенно по аналогии и у них карма получше, чем у их жертв. Теперь хоть понятно, к чему стремиться, если правильно применять "закон кармы".

----------


## Tiop

> Коли уж тут поминали "гитлеров", то соответсвенно по аналогии и у них карма получше, чем у их жертв.


А если бы "гитлеры" не родились человеками, то не создали бы такой жуткой "кармы".

----------


## Топпер

> Если Вы внимательно посмотрите все мои посты, то я говорил о нравственной оценке собственных поступков, а не поступков других - в этом основное предназначение нравственности


Понятно.  Тогда меня, по крайней мере, ваши посты не касаются  :Smilie: 
Я не оцениваю с позиции нравственности собственное ношение ботинок.

----------


## Won Soeng

Павел, не можете ли подсказать, в каких словах Будда говорил о необходимости оценивать других или заботиться об оценке другими себя?

По теме. Я хоть сознательно и не избегаю ношения кожи - в моем гардеробе ее нет. И совершенно не по причине жалости к животным. У меня совершенно отчетливо не смешиваются понятия жалости и сострадания. Жалость - лишь подобие сострадания, жалость сопровождается бессилием что либо изменить, это личное страдание. Сострадание - конструктивно, это знание того как рождается страдание и как страдание устраняется. 
Поэтому к вопросам мясоедения или ношения одежды из кожи отношусь без раздражения. Не следует путать страдания с причинами страданий и страдания с последствиями страданий. Убийство животных вызвано страданиями и омрачениями убивающих, причина же смертельных мучений не в способе прерывания жизни, а в привязанности к жизни. 
Скромность, умеренность - не то же самое, что аскетизм. 
Я предпочитаю умеренно питаться, умеренно одеваться, не приобретать лишних вещей. Сейчас я полагаю это достаточным и правильным. Возможно, откроется что-нибудь, что поправит мои взгляды.

----------


## Huandi

Вопрос, по сути, сводится к следующему - "является ли покупка одежды из кожи причиной убийства живых существ в будущем?". К уже убитому существу мы (наша карма) никакого отношения не имеем, так как причинно-следственная связь не работает в обратном направлении. 

Далее рассматриваем - повлечет ли наш отказ от покупки кожанной одежды не убийство хотя бы одного животного? Рассуждаем так - кожанные и меховые изделия в наше время изготавливают из специально выращиваемых для этой цели животных. И все, кто из них родился, умрут чтобы их тела пошли на одежду и на прочее. На это мы повлиять, не покупая кожу, никак не сможем. 

Далее - возможно, мы сможем сократить вообще количество домашнего скота? Очень маловероятно. Скорее, при отказе даже довольно большой группы людей от кожи, лишь немного снизится цена на нее. 

И будет ли сокращение родившихся домашних животных нашей желанной целью?  Кармически-метафизическое рассуждение - снижение количества домашнего скота это снижение количества существ, родившихся со связью с миром людей. А это уже довольно неплохое рождение (завязывается связь с миром людей), если сравнивать с разными адскими мирами. 

Вывод - отказ от приобретения кожи не влечет к выгодам для каких-либо живых существ и не снижает количество страдания.

----------


## Pavel

> К сожалению, у нас такая карма быть источником страдания для живых существ.





> В узком смысле слова карма понимается как принцип деятельности в мире обособленности, или _намарупы_; в физическом мире это принцип сохранения энергии, в сфере биологии - принцип эволюции и наследственности и т.п., а *в области этики это принцип бессмертия поступков*.
> Д.Т. Судзуки


Jamtso, Вы о какой карме говорили - о принципе эволюции и наследственности или о принципе бессмертия поступков?

----------


## Ho Shim

> у меня радиоканал!


Вы не представляете, какое количество чувствующих существ гибнет при производстве одного киловатта энергии! Говорю вам как специалист по электроэнергетике.  :Smilie: 

Если заняться выведением единой теорией поля для пользы и вреда для кармы, то расчеты покажут, как быстро авторы большого колличества бессмысленных (*политкор:* _нейтральных_) постов (или большого колличества очень важных постов) катятся в ад. И насколько кармически ужасно обсуждение важных для практики тем, вместо самой парктики. Ужасно для участника лично и для всего человечества в целом  :Smilie: 

В свете обсуждения тем о спасении китов, мясоедении, ношения кожи, давания чаевых, проблем экологии с точки зрения буддизма и т.д. Первая Истина: есть или не есть мясо - страдание, носить или не носить кожу - страдание, дым над трубой - страдание, давать или не давать чаевые - страдание. В чем причина этих бесконечных страданий? ... Далее - по тексту.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел, не можете ли подсказать, в каких словах Будда говорил о необходимости оценивать других или заботиться об оценке другими себя?
> 
> ...Сейчас я полагаю это достаточным и правильным. Возможно, откроется что-нибудь, что поправит мои взгляды.


BTR, я не совсем понял Ваш вопрос относительно оценки одним других или другими одного, да еще и не уловил связи со словами Будды. Могу лишь догадываться по Вашей реакции на пост Топпера, что Вы хотели обратить мое внимание на то, что нет никакой нужды делиться своей нравственной оценкой себя с другими.

Не стану особо заострять внимание на том, что Вы все-таки нашли повод поделиться с нами своей нравственной позицией на этот счет. Обращу лишь Ваше внимание на то, что в словах Будды есть прямое поучение, в котором говорится о том, что делиться своей отрицательной нравственной оценкой своих личных поступков необходимо. Правда, следует особо отметить, что делиться он рекомендует с более опытными, умными и нравственными товарищами, а не с кем попало. Вспомните сутту Рахулле, в которой Будда поучает сына, что в случае, когда ты увидел, что твой поступок (мысль) нанесла вред кому бы то ни было или себе, то поделись этим открытием с другим более опытным товарищем. 

Если отвлечься чисто от буддистских первоисточников, то думаю, что практика покаяния и Вами не будет отрицаться как полезная и эффективная. Рассмотрение же собственных поступков с точки зрения "карма такая" (судьба) не одобряется буддизмом, здравым смыслом и не обладает конструктивным началом.

Ваше различение жалости и сострадания достойно отдельной темы и было бы полезным такую тему открыть от своего имени, т.к. в качестве старта Вы бы смогли немного глубже раскрыть видение этого различения и оснований для его возникновения.

----------


## Pavel

> В свете обсуждения тем о спасении китов, мясоедении, ношения кожи, давания чаевых, проблем экологии с точки зрения буддизма и т.д. Первая Истина: есть или не есть мясо - страдание, носить или не носить кожу - страдание, дым над трубой - страдание, давать или не давать чаевые - страдание. В чем причина этих бесконечных страданий? ... Далее - по тексту.


В свете логических построений о том, что такое страдание и какова  его связь со спасением, с точки зрения буддизма. Первая истина: есть или не есть гашиш - страдание, носить или не носить доносы в ФСБ - страдание, огонь в доме - страдание, давать или не давать ребенку пиво - страдание. В чем причина этих бесконечных страданий? ...Далее по тексту.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы не представляете, какое количество чувствующих существ гибнет при производстве одного киловатта энергии! Говорю вам как специалист по электроэнергетике.


Осознанность человека подразумевает, что он представляет себе не только направленность своих усилий, но трудозатраты, методы достижения цели и вероятность успешности достижения этих целей от имеющихся в его распоряжении ресурсов и выбранных методов. 
По этой причине человек разумный, если он считает, что в его силах бросить курить - бросает курить. Если человек считает, что в его силах не учатсвовать в убиении животных (если он, конечно, считает, что такое убиение зло, а не добро), то он не учатсвует. Если человек наделен административным ресурсом и способен практически влиять на деятельность страны или мира, то он прикладывает усилия для того, чтобы повлиять и на энергетику, и на экологическое состояние всей планеты. 
Упование на то, что в мире много зла, что вполне оправдывает мое бессилие исправить мир, а это вполне объясняет мое бездействие не логично, т.к. неспособность в одиночку исправить мир не объясняет отсутствия необходимости исправить себя.

----------


## Jamtso

> Jamtso, Вы о какой карме говорили - о принципе эволюции и наследственности или о принципе бессмертия поступков?


Под кармой я понимаю действие и те отпечатки, которые эти действия оставляют в потоке сознания деятеля. Будучи сансарными омраченными существами мы ничего не можем сделать такого, чтобы кого-нибудь при этом не убить и не заставить страдать. Именно поэтому все наши действия в сансаре являются источником страдания.

----------


## Ygg

Просто удивительно, на какие повороты способен человеческий ум, старающийся оправдать склонность причинять неимоверные страдания живым существам! Тут и Гитлер, и "Будда не запрещал", и ссылки на случайную гибель существ в результате каких-то вроде бы нейтральных действий, словом - весь набор таких, с позволения сказать, "аргументов", кочующий из дискуссии в дискуссию.

А ведь всё тут на самом деле очень просто. Представьте себе, например, как с вас сдирают меховую шкуру (насколько я понимаю, это делается живьем). Связывают вот так вот, затыкают пасть какими-то носками, и деловито начинают процесс. Или, скажем, ломают вам ноги, бросают вповалку в какой-то вагон и везут еще три дня к месту казни. Тут ничего особого выдумывать и не надо, достаточно фактов, которые всегда есть в нашем распоряжении. Просто высунуть голову из песка и попробовать понять, а что же это такое - мех, мясо, кожа, из чего это получается? Полагаю, если сделать это честно и с достаточной ясностью, вопросы "есть или не есть", "носить или не носить", актуальность для большей части публики как-то подутратят.

А если человек этого делать не хочет, щадит себя, ну что ж - животных тоже никто в жестокости никогда не обвинит, они ж ни во что не врубаются.

----------


## Huandi

Эмоции эмоциями, а логика логикой.

Вместо того, чтобы воображать, что непокупка ботинок из кожи каким-то чудесно-статистическим образом спасет кого-то от страданий, не дав ему родиться домашним животным (как будто это возможно - не дать родиться существу в уделе, соотвествующем его карме) гораздо лучше их, эти ботинки, купить, позаботившись о своем здоровье, заработать деньги, и реально выкупить свободу какого-нибудь конкретного живого существа.

----------


## Топпер

*2 Ygg* 



> Просто удивительно, на какие повороты способен человеческий ум, старающийся оправдать склонность причинять неимоверные страдания живым существам! Тут и Гитлер, и "Будда не запрещал", и ссылки на случайную гибель существ в результате каких-то вроде бы нейтральных действий, словом - весь набор таких, с позволения сказать, "аргументов", кочующий из дискуссии в дискуссию.


Где вы видите склонность причинять страдания у участников треда? Кто-либо призывал к убийству, к сдиранию кожи и т.п.? Если вы не приведёте *конкретных слов* конкретных участников, я прошу вас удалить свё сообщение, как не соответсвующее действительности.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Я чего-то непонимаю.....
Неужели люди, которые носят одежду и обувь из кожи мысленно радуются и смакуют страдания и смерть тех существ, из которых сделаны эти вещи?
Мой отец не был Буддой, но он говорил, что убивать людей нельзя, убивать животных ради забавы нельзя (рыбалка в том числе), и тем более нельзя радоваться их страданиям. Если (здесь вопрос выживания в экстремальных условиях) ты не голоден, одет и в тепле - нельзя убивать живых существ.

----------


## Ygg

> *2 Ygg* 
> 
> Где вы видите склонность причинять страдания у участников треда? Кто-либо призывал к убийству, к сдиранию кожи и т.п.? Если вы не приведёте *конкретных слов* конкретных участников, я прошу вас удалить свё сообщение, как не соответсвующее действительности.


Конкретных слов, конечно, не было. Заявляя так, я полагал за участниками дискуссии некоторую осведомленность о том, как "всё это происходит". В частности, полагал, что:

1. Участникам обсуждения известно, что для получения мяса, кожи и меха живое существо необходимо убить.
2. Участникам обсуждения также известно, что при "производстве" меха живые существа подвергаются особо изощренным страданиям (в частности, сдирание шкуры живьем).
3. Участники обсуждения понимают, что к животным, подготовленным на убой, в большинстве случаев не относятся как к живым существам и их страдания вовсе не исчерпываются моментов "закола".

То есть, если бы я выступил с такой речью на детском утреннике, Ваше замечание было бы, безусловно, справедливым, а тут - я уж, в самом деле, и не знаю.

----------


## Huandi

> (в частности, сдирание шкуры живьем)


А зачем вдруг живьем то?

----------


## Ygg

> А зачем вдруг живьем то?


Вроде легче сдирается, когда изнутри немножко помогают.

----------


## Huandi

> Вроде легче сдирается, когда изнутри немножко помогают.


Если вам известны такие факты в промышленных масштабах, то обратитесь в прокуратуру - виновных привлекут по уголовной статье.

----------


## Топпер

> То есть, если бы я выступил с такой речью на детском утреннике, Ваше замечание было бы, безусловно, справедливым, а тут - я уж, в самом деле, и не знаю.


Жаль, что вы не жили во времена Будды. Вы бы ему лично могли указать, в чём он не прав.
А так Татхагата только определил, что нельзя есть только то мясо, которое получено:
1. Личным убийством животного.
2. Просьбой убить для вас.

Кроме того, необходимо, что бы вы

1. не видели, как убивали это животное.
2. не слышали, как убивали это животное.
3. не испытвали радость от мысли, что это животное было убито.

----------


## Топпер

> А зачем вдруг живьем то?


А так страшнее получается.

----------


## Huandi

Статья 245 УК РФ. Жестокое обращение с животными

http://www.fizhim.ru/abiturs/zakony/...eks/st245.html



> 5. Как жестокое обращение следует рассматривать избиение животного, использование для ненаучных опытов, причинение при научных опытах неоправданных страданий, *мучительный способ умерщвления животного* и т. п. Так же следует рассматривать и использование животных в разного рода схватках, когда животные натравливаются друг на друга и в результате получают увечья или гибнут. Как жестокое обращение следует рассматривать и охоту негуманными способами с применением калечащих орудий и средств (обязанность применять при пользовании животным миром, одним из видов чего является охота, гуманные способы прямо предусмотрена в ст. 39 Закона РФ "О животном мире").

----------


## Арджуна

Склонность одного из участников полемики к затяжным и запутывающим монологам, особенно в защиту животных, сильно напоминает мне представителей Сознания Кришны (да будет благословен Свами Прабхупада). Их речь бесконечна и чрезвычайно умна, но суть её можно было бы уместить в 2-3 словах.

----------


## Ygg

> Жаль, что вы не жили во времена Будды. Вы бы ему лично могли указать, в чём он не прав.
> А так Татхагата только определил, что нельзя есть только то мясо, которое получено:
> 1. Личным убийством животного.
> 2. Просьбой убить для вас.
> 
> Кроме того, необходимо, что бы вы
> 
> 1. не видели, как убивали это животное.
> 2. не слышали, как убивали это животное.
> 3. не испытвали радость от мысли, что это животное было убито.


Будда прав во всём!
Конечно, есть мясо с учетом вышеприведенных условий можно, особенно если нет выбора. Кто бы спорил.
Другой вопрос - захочется ли это делать, если четко представлять себе, "откуда берется мясо". Если всё-таки хочется, то тут одно из двух: либо представление о процессе, мягко говоря, неполное, либо... ну, человек чем-то не тем в жизни занимается. Ну или правда выбора нет, как в древнем Тибете.

А просто "тупо запрещать", конечно, бессмысленно - никому никакой пользы.

----------


## Huandi

> Другой вопрос - захочется ли это делать, если четко представлять себе, "откуда берется мясо".


Собственно говоря, оно берется из такого же места, куда и попадает при съедании - в кучу мяса, кожи и костей, некоторое время воображающую себя чем-то живым и ценным. Хочется ли вам жить, зная это про себя?

----------


## Ygg

> Если вам известны такие факты в промышленных масштабах, то обратитесь в прокуратуру - виновных привлекут по уголовной статье.


Насколько я понимаю, это дело стало "достоянием общественности" где-то в середине 80-х, когда начали разбираться, что же там делают промысловики котиков на крайнем севере, и почему делают именно так. Оказалось, обычная практика - просто ни у кого руки не доходили проверить, что же делается. допустим, на всяких зверофермах.

Сейчас, конечно, с этим стараются бороться, но к каждому живодеру активиста не приставишь ведь, правильно?

Впрочем, в любом случае, это всё частности - здесь важно понимать, что при приготовлении такого рода животных продуктов никто не заботится о том, чтобы хотя бы как-то уменьшить страдания, просто потому, что для того, чтобы работать в этой индустрии, нужно в совершенстве владеть техникой игнорирования чужих страданий.

----------


## Huandi

Работать в такой отрасли и нарушать закон - это уже отдельная тема. Мы ведь не об этом говорим? Мало ли кто где нарушает закон и занимается зверствами? Темы то не связаны друг с другом.

----------


## Арджуна

Советую посмотреть 1й фильм из цикла "Лики смерти" тем, кто ещё не смотрел. Там очень жизненно отснята скотобойня.

----------


## Huandi

> Советую посмотреть 1й фильм из цикла "Лики смерти" тем, кто ещё не смотрел. Там очень жизненно отснята скотобойня.


Можете еще посмотреть где-нибудь на тяжело больных и умирающих людей. Вам, как человеку, которого как и всех это ждет, должно быть это интересно. Это к вопросу об актуальности.

----------


## Буль

> 1. Участникам обсуждения известно, что для получения мяса, кожи и меха живое существо необходимо убить.


К теме обсуждения это отношения не имеет. Насколько мне известно для получения кожи убивают только крокодилов и змей. Вся остальная кожа получена как вторичный продукт от забоя скота на мясо.




> 2. Участникам обсуждения также известно, что при "производстве" меха живые существа подвергаются особо изощренным страданиям (в частности, сдирание шкуры живьем).


Только попытайтесь содрать со свиньи или коровы шкуру живьём и сразу поймёте что это физически не возможно.




> 3. Участники обсуждения понимают, что к животным, подготовленным на убой, в большинстве случаев не относятся как к живым существам и их страдания вовсе не исчерпываются моментов "закола".


Не очень понятно что Вы имеете ввиду. Какое такое "большинство случаев"? И что это за  "закол" такой? В большинстве случаев (на бойнях) животных умерщвляют с помощью электротока.

----------


## Буль

> Рассуждаем так - кожанные и меховые изделия в наше время изготавливают из специально выращиваемых для этой цели животных.


Обращу Ваше внимание что в ~95% случаев изделия из кожи производят из вторсырья животных, забитых на мясо.

----------


## Huandi

> Обращу Ваше внимание что в ~95% случаев изделия из кожи производят из вторсырья животных, забитых на мясо.


Просто я рассматриваю вопрос шире. Употребление мяса я тоже "оправдываю" теми же самыми аргументами.

----------


## Ygg

> К теме обсуждения это отношения не имеет. Насколько мне известно для получения кожи убивают только крокодилов и змей. Вся остальная кожа получена как вторичный продукт от забоя скота на мясо.


Это не совсем так. Кожа "как вторичный продукт", конечно, тоже идет в дело, но для производства особо качественных товаров годится только специальное сырье. Например, кожа новорожденных телят.




> Только попытайтесь содрать со свиньи или коровы шкуру живьём и сразу поймёте что это физически не возможно.


Речь шла о мехе, а не о коже. Ради меха корову свежевать никто не станет, а вот белька или новорожденного ягненка (каракуль) - очень даже вполне.




> Не очень понятно что Вы имеете ввиду. Какое такое "большинство случаев"? И что это за  "закол" такой? В большинстве случаев (на бойнях) животных умерщвляют с помощью электротока.


"Большинство случаев" следует понимать как "обыкновенная практика". Ну нет у этих людей никаких стимулов к облегчению страданий жс. А были бы - так они б там и не работали. Странно, что это приходится объяснять.

----------


## Буль

> Это не совсем так. Кожа "как вторичный продукт", конечно, тоже идет в дело, но для производства особо качественных товаров годится только специальное сырье. Например, кожа новорожденных телят.


А тушки самих телят выкидывают, что ли?

Тем не менее, соглашусь с фактом: мы можем являться косвенным стимулом для убийства животных если мы будем покупать изделия из кожи крокодилов, змей и  "особо качественных товаров" из кожи новорожденных телят.

Интересно, на форуме есть потребители этих товаров?




> Речь шла о мехе, а не о коже.


Однако название темы "Одежды и вещи из кожи"  :Wink:  




> "Большинство случаев" следует понимать как "обыкновенная практика". Ну нет у этих людей никаких стимулов к облегчению страданий жс. А были бы - так они б там и не работали. Странно, что это приходится объяснять.


Соглашусь. Очевидно, что нет. И что Вы предлагаете?

----------


## Ygg

> И что Вы предлагаете?


Ничего особенного. Делать всё, что и обычно, только вспоминать почаще, как и откуда это берется - кожа, мясо, мех...

----------


## Huandi

> Ничего особенного. Делать всё, что и обычно, только вспоминать почаще, как и откуда это берется - кожа, мясо, мех...


Повторюсь - вспоминать, что ты сам состоишь из того же, гораздо полезнее. Кусок мяса вспоминает о куске мяса...

----------


## Буль

> Ничего особенного. Делать всё, что и обычно, только вспоминать почаще, как и откуда это берется - кожа, мясо, мех...


Зачем?

----------


## Ygg

> Зачем?


Не зачем, а почему.
Потому, что уже это зная, изображать страуса просто несерьезно.

----------


## Ygg

> Повторюсь - вспоминать, что ты сам состоишь из того же, гораздо полезнее. Кусок мяса вспоминает о куске мяса...


"Ну, можно и так."
Только при такой практике придется допустить, что тот кусок мяса ощущает, что его едят. А это еще менее аппетитно, по-моему.

----------


## Huandi

Ygg, животные все равно умрут, и люди тоже умрут. Родившиеся на фабриках умрут при любом раскладе в отведенное время. Ваши эмоциональные реакции совершенно никому, ни одному животному, не помогут. Для кого вы это "вспоминаете" - для животных? Им это не поможет.

----------


## Арджуна

> Ничего особенного. Делать всё, что и обычно, только вспоминать почаще, как и откуда это берется - кожа, мясо, мех...


Не думаю. что это хорошая идея. Надо просто тупо кушать.
А то получается то же, что куришь и думаешь при этом о раке лёгких и болезнях сердца. Так и загнуться недолго...

----------


## Ygg

> Ygg, животные все равно умрут, и люди тоже умрут. Родившиеся на фабриках умрут при любом раскладе в отведенное время. Ваши эмоциональные реакции совершенно никому, ни одному животному, не помогут. Для кого вы это "вспоминаете" - для животных? Им это не поможет.


Для себя, только для себя. Хочу я в этом участвовать или нет? Вариантов тут, право, немного:

1) Хочу и участвую. Честно, но как-то нехорошо.
2) Не хочу и постараюсь свести свое участие к необходимому минимуму. "Естественно."
3) Ничего не знаю, ни о чем таком даже не думал, жил чинно-благородно. По-моему, это даже хуже, чем (1). Такое нарочитое самоослепление - прямой путь в захватывающий мир животных.

----------


## Arch

> Ну, перец мне как-то не мешал, а вот чеснок... Он видимо имеет, довольно сильное разрушающее или разъедающее воздействие. Мачик утверждала, что он способен уничтожить добродетель накопленную за 15 дней. 
> Мой Учитель, как-то тоже не в восторге от общения с людьми кушавшими чеснок в прошедшие 3 дня. Когда спросили, почему так. Он  рассказывал о болезненных ощущениях от запаха.
> Может есть, что-то за сказками о вампирах. Правда, при этом и добрые божества не станут приближаться


Может это покажется странным, но мне нравится запах чеснока. Кроме того, вдыхая его запах, складывается субъективное представление о том, что чеснок позволяет во время болезни быстрее реабилитироваться и является иммуно-повышающим средством. Так, во время гриппа, повешав несколько надрезанных долек чеснока на шею в виде ожерелья - кажется, что состояние улучшается гораздо быстрее и запах дает некое чувство комфорта (это конечно субъективно все)... Это что касается запаха...
Разъедает - да, если его есть много.

В контексте влияния на практику:
"Тяжесть" - я так понимаю это как физ. состояние? Если так, то как это влияет на ум? Думается, что он действует аналагично уксусу и перцу - создает излишнюю возбужденность или, как говорят "энергии". Но не думаю, что если съедать 2-3 дольки в день или даже реже/меньше, то это как то повлияет на практику...
Но тем не менее Учителя говорят об этом, и в частности о мантрах, что мол теряется сила и т.п. от чеснока... Ну, может я просто не наедался его много, чтобы ощутить на себе его влияние в плане ухудшения практики... Да и он не залезет - организм не даст так себя насиловать поеданием вещества, разъедающим слизистую...

----------


## Топпер

> Вариантов тут, право, немного:


Самый главный вариант практиковать в соответствии с тем, что говорил Будда. А он в ваши варианты не вписывается, а возможно и вписывается в третий вариант. Ибо критерии потребления мяса я перечислил. Если вы не согласны с Буддой - скажите об этом.

----------


## Топпер

> "Тяжесть" - я так понимаю это как физ. состояние? Если так, то как это влияет на ум? Думается, что он действует аналагично уксусу и перцу - создает излишнюю возбужденность или, как говорят "энергии". Но не думаю, что если съедать 2-3 дольки в день или даже реже/меньше, то это как то повлияет на практику...


Я же писал "много"  :Smilie: 
Если переесть - появляется некоторый дискомфорт. А от двух долек ИМХО только польза будет.

----------


## Arch

> При прокладке коммуникаций связи гибнет множество насекомых. Поэтому, истинные вегетарианцы не пользуются интернетом.





> Досужие разговоры о нравственности ношения одежды из кожи и употребления мяса в пищу можно враз для себя прекратить, посмотрев в реальности, как, например, режут свинью. Это очень отрезвляет и ставит все по своим местам. Сразу понимаешь, какой ценой достается мясо у тебя на столе или кожаная куртка на вешалке.


Не согласен ни с одним, ни с другим. Нельзя же быть столь категоричными и бросаться из крайности в крайность. Скорее согласен со вторым высказыванием, но лишь в той части, когда совершается убийство. Если скажем Вы идете по берегу моря и видите лежащую рыбу, которая умерла до Вашего прихода. А Вам очень хочется есть. Почему бы не использовать этот материал, который уже не живое существо, в качестве еды, пожарив ее на костре?

----------


## Ygg

> Самый главный вариант практиковать в соответствии с тем, что говорил Будда. А он в ваши варианты не вписывается, а возможно и вписывается в третий вариант. Ибо критерии потребления мяса я перечислил. Если вы не согласны с Буддой - скажите об этом.


Видите ли, Будда указывал на случаи, при которых нельзя есть мясо. А тут мы разговариваем о том, что иногда, может быть, стоит задуматься, а так уж ли необходимо есть мясо, носить кожу и мех. Разница, конечно, очень тонкая, практически неразличимая. Но она есть, и заметить ее можно.

----------


## Arch

> Вопрос, по сути, сводится к следующему - "является ли покупка одежды из кожи причиной убийства живых существ в будущем?". К уже убитому существу мы (наша карма) никакого отношения не имеем, так как причинно-следственная связь не работает в обратном направлении. 
> 
> Далее рассматриваем - повлечет ли наш отказ от покупки кожанной одежды не убийство хотя бы одного животного? Рассуждаем так - кожанные и меховые изделия в наше время изготавливают из специально выращиваемых для этой цели животных. И все, кто из них родился, умрут чтобы их тела пошли на одежду и на прочее. На это мы повлиять, не покупая кожу, никак не сможем.


Вот Вы представьте человека на месте животного. Оно ведь тоже живое существо и тоже испытывает страдание, боль. Оно также стремится к к развитию, совершенствованию. Стремится (не все конечно, как и люди) к защите своей семьи...
Так вот представьте себе такую ситуацию, что в будущем станут специально разводить людей, для того, чтобы использовать их кожу и плоть в целях общества, группы, человека в отдельности. (Как кстати уже делаются попытки выращивать людей-клонов с целью использования их в качестве доноров). И вот, следуя Вашему тексту, меняем животное на человека:
{
Вопрос, по сути, сводится к следующему - "является ли покупка одежды из кожи человека причиной убийства живых существ в будущем?". К уже убитому человеку мы (наша карма) никакого отношения не имеем, так как причинно-следственная связь не работает в обратном направлении. 
Далее рассматриваем - повлечет ли наш отказ от покупки кожанной одежды не убийство хотя бы одного человека? Рассуждаем так - кожанные изделия в наше (предположительное будущее) время изготавливают из специально выращиваемых для этой цели людей.
...
Вывод - отказ от приобретения человечьей кожи не влечет к выгодам для каких-либо живых существ и не снижает количество страдания.
}
Скажите, эта замена одного живого существа другим - меняет ситуацию?

----------


## Топпер

> Видите ли, Будда указывал на случаи, при которых нельзя есть мясо. А тут мы разговариваем о том, что иногда, может быть, стоит задуматься, а так уж ли необходимо есть мясо, носить кожу и мех.


Будда мясо ел.



> Разница, конечно, очень тонкая, практически неразличимая. Но она есть, и заметить ее можно


Если вы хотите - пожалуйста не ешьте мясо и не носите кожу и мех. Но не призывайте к этому остальных. Ибо подобного призыва в Буддизме нет.

----------


## Ygg

> Будда мясо ел.


Так это же Будда!




> Если вы хотите - пожалуйста не ешьте мясо и не носите кожу и мех. Но не призывайте к этому остальных. Ибо подобного призыва в Буддизме нет.


Я не призываю никого не есть и не носить. Я призываю быть чуточку внимательнее к страданиям живых существ. Этого призыва тоже нет в Буддизме?

----------


## PampKin Head

Почему нет? Девадатта призывал же!

----------


## Won Soeng

Ygg, придавать особое значение только одному из аспектов - это так же ослепление себя. Вы оказываетесь причиной множества страданий непосредственно, в тех ситуациях, когда можете этого избежать. Но предпочитаете беспокоиться о тех ситуациях, когда становитесь причиной страданий косвенно. Если на чем-то и сосредотачиваться, то на своей жизни здесь и сейчас. В Вашем организме миллиардами гибнут живые существа. Такова жизнь. Это и есть первая благородная истина о страдании. То, что Вы заботитесь о живых существах в одном масштабе Вашего восприятия и не заботитесь о живых существах в другом масштабе Вашего восприятия - это всего лишь результат привычки воспринимать в одном масштабе и не воспринимать в другом. 
Да, это очень серьезный эмоциональный опыт - увидеть смерть, увидеть насильственную смерть, увидеть жестокую насильственную смерть.
Но эти же эмоции могут от Вас заслонить масштаб числа насильственных смертей во вселенной. 

Если Вы боитесь смерти - Вы будете воспринимать всякую смерть как мучение, как расставание с жизнью. Но причина мучения не смерть, а привязанность к жизни.
Если Вы боитесь боли - Вы будете воспринимать всякую боль как мучение. Но причина мучения не боль, а стремление избежать боли.

Когда Вы не различаете страдания и смерть, страдания и боль - Вы не можете найти путь избавления от страданий, потому что Вы не можете его обнаружить, Вы можете обнаружить только путь в мир богов, где жизнь бесконечно долгая и беспредельно наполненная удовольствиями. 

Когда Вы обнаруживаете истинную причину страданий - привязанность, неосознанную устремленность (танкха), обнаруживаете в личном опыте, в непосредственных, чувственных ощущениях, Вы понимаете, что избавление от смерти не избавляет от страданий, избавлений от боли не избавляет от страданий. Однако даже умирающее существо может не страдать, существо насильно лишаемое жизни может не испытывать мучений, существо жестоко насильственно лишаемое жизни может не испытывать страданий. Если Вы не знаете об этом, Вы не можете различить истинной причины страданий и делаете неправильные выводы.
Вы верно считаете, что скромность - это правильный образ жизни. Но исключительно логическим путем определяя ограничения Вы не можете сделать свою жизнь действительно скромной. Вы создаете излишние усилия, потребляете ресурсы, в которых нуждаетесь лишь по причине ошибочных представлений. Очевидно при этом, что взгляды на скромность определяются Вашим представлением о том существе, которым Вы являетесь. 
Если Вам приходится противоставлять Ваши принципы другим принципам - Вы тем самым не способствуете скромности, а способствуете удвоению потребления ресурсов. Это происходит от неведения причин возникновения борьбы. Вы не знаете источника усилий, поддерживающих принципы, с которыми Вы не согласны. Вы сознательно создаете усилия, чтобы дискредитировать эти принципы. Если Вы то же самое будете делать с Вашим организмом, то станете эпилептиком. Эпилепсия - это борьба с собственным организмом, порождающим бессознательные усилия. Попытка побороть бессознательные усилия сознательными требует много энергии, создает спазмы и судороги. 
Когда Вы знаете правильный путь и вместо сопротивления расслабляетесь, позволяете понять, откуда происходят усилия - Вы знаете путь избавления от страданий.
Когда Вы знаете четыре благородные истины на примере собственного организма, Вы уже не можете согласиться с тем, что устраняя последствия страданий Вы устраняете и сами страдания. Вы направляетесь к причинам, к источникам страданий. Вы тогда обнаруживаете мир наполненный бесчисленными страданиями и не пытаетесь выбрать "наибольшие" с какой-либо точки зрения.

Просто пропагандировать какой-то способ уменьшения какого-то из страданий - это не то, что избавит существа от страданий. Но это легко может быть тем, что отвлечет существа от истины о страдании.

----------


## Huandi

> Для себя, только для себя. Хочу я в этом участвовать или нет? Вариантов тут, право, немного:
> 
> 1) Хочу и участвую. Честно, но как-то нехорошо.
> 2) Не хочу и постараюсь свести свое участие к необходимому минимуму. "Естественно."
> 3) Ничего не знаю, ни о чем таком даже не думал, жил чинно-благородно. По-моему, это даже хуже, чем (1). Такое нарочитое самоослепление - прямой путь в захватывающий мир животных.


Есть еще вариант - 4)  Воображаю, что делаю что-то хорошее для животных, а на деле попусту трачу свои и чужие время и силы.

Ведь на деле "непокупатели кожи" лишь тешат себя своей праведностью, не помогая реально даже косвенно ни одному живому существу.

----------


## Huandi

> Вот Вы представьте человека на месте животного.


Представьте себя на месте обитателей ада, которым Вы могли бы помочь, если бы стали Буддой. 

А тела людей потом кушают черви, ничего тут нет странного.

----------


## Ygg

> ...Просто пропагандировать какой-то способ уменьшения какого-то из страданий - это не то, что избавит существа от страданий. Но это легко может быть тем, что отвлечет существа от истины о страдании.


Совершенно верно, странно было бы спорить. Но в такие крайности пускаться вроде никто не предлагал. Напротив, речь идет о преодолении противоположной крайности, когда за высокими воззрениями люди скрывают нежелание посмотреть на простые вещи прямо.

----------


## Ygg

> Есть еще вариант - 4)  Воображаю, что делаю что-то хорошее для животных, а на деле попусту трачу свои и чужие время и силы.
> 
> Ведь на деле "непокупатели кожи" лишь тешат себя своей праведностью, не помогая реально даже косвенно ни одному живому существу.


Себя-то Вы, конечно, убедите. Может, и меня убедите. И всех окружающих тоже убедите. А проблема-то останется.

Это напоминает мне одну старую историю о том, как ближайший сподвижник лидера секты скопцов (к сожалению, забыл имя этого почтенного старца) в поисках самосовершенствования сам вырвал себе глазные яблоки. Дескать, мешают - "слишком лепо". Вроде очень убедительный поступок, но основная-то проблема так и не была решена.

----------


## Huandi

> Это напоминает мне одну старую историю о том, как ближайший сподвижник лидера секты скопцов (к сожалению, забыл имя этого почтенного старца) в поисках самосовершенствования сам вырвал себе глазные яблоки. Дескать, мешают - "слишком лепо". Вроде очень убедительный поступок, но основная-то проблема так и не была решена.


Очень хорошая история - "непокупатели кожи" как раз и напоминают такого скопца. Ищут способы совершенства и возвышения своего я (в собственных глазах) в совершенно бесполезном занятии.

----------


## Song Goku

> Будда мясо ел.
> 
> Если вы хотите - пожалуйста не ешьте мясо и не носите кожу и мех. Но не призывайте к этому остальных. Ибо подобного призыва в Буддизме нет.


 Религиозное обоснование первой заповеди

В буддизме первая заповедь14, гласящая "не убий", или "не причиняй вреда ничему живому" (фу-сессё на японском, ахимса на санскрите), имеет скорее религиозное, нежели моральное или метафизическое происхождение. Я имею в виду, что положение это заложено в присущей всем нам Природе Будды15 - матрице всего сущего, - из которой и возникает наше чувство сострадания, морали, добра и справедливости. Иными словами, эта заповедь зиждется на принципе взаимного тяготения и праведности, свойственных всему живому. То же самое можно сказать и о других основных заповедях, каждую из которых можно трактовать как продолжение первой или раскрытие её отдельных, специфических аспектов. Именно в Природе Будды все формы сущего, как одушевлённые, так и неодушевлённые, - едины и гармоничны. Все живые организмы стараются поддерживать это единство посредством собственной кармы. Отнимать жизнь по своему усмотрению - значит грубо вторгаться и разрушать эту внутренне-присущую целостность, заглушая чувства уважения и сострадания, исходящие из Ума Будды, который пребывает в каждом из нас. Первая заповедь, запрещающая убийство, - это по сути зов жизни и творения, по форме же - порицание смерти и разрушения.

Умышленный расстрел, резня, удушение, утопление, раздавливание, отравление, сожжение, убийство электрическим током, а также любое другое действие, отнимающее жизнь, или намеренное причинение боли человеку или животному - всё это не является исчерпывающим перечнем нарушений первой заповеди. Если вы сознательно подтолкнули кого-то к совершению убийства, пыток или к причинению любого иного вреда живому существу, - вы также становитесь нарушителем первой заповеди. Таким образом, кладя себе в рот кусок мяса убитого животного, вы становитесь соучастником его убийства по той простой причине, что если бы коров, свиней, овец, кур не ели, их бы и не убивали.

Хотя это и правда, что в буддизме Махаяны при определении степени виновности в таком деянии, как лишение жизни, необходимо принимать в расчёт целый ряд факторов, однако это не должно заботить нас в данной ситуации, так как помимо охотников, мясников и рыболовов, которые сами убивают то, что потом едят, подавляющее большинство потребителей мяса лишь косвенно виновны в угнетении и уничтожении животных. Факт этот ни в коей мере не снимает с нас ответственность за нарушение первой заповеди.

Ясутани-роси в своей книге о заповедях указывал на особую важность соблюдения заповеди непричинения вреда:

"В наше время слышится много голосов, провозглашающих святость человеческой жизни. Жизнь человека, безусловно, должна высоко цениться, но, в то же самое время, и к жизни других живых существ нужно проявлять бережное отношение. Человек привык отнимать жизнь у других существ по первой своей прихоти. Образ мышления, вызывающий такое поведение, происходит от присущей только человеку формы насилия, насилия, которое отрицает самоочевидные законы вселенной, препятствует существованию мириад созданий в природе, убивая эмоции сострадания и благоговения, исходящие из нашей Природы Будды. Ввиду этого повсеместного и бессмысленного разрушения жизни, совершенно необходимо, чтобы как монахи, так и миряне, сообща и осознанно следовали бы первой заповеди".16

Первая заповедь имеет ещё один религиозный аспект. Буддизм учит нас, что каждое живое существо было когда-то нашей матерью, отцом, мужем, женой, сестрой, братом, сыном или дочерью в череде непрекращающихся восхождений и нисхождений по лестнице причинно-следственных связей через бессчётное число перевоплощений. Стало быть нет ни единого существа, не исключая и обитателей животного мира, чьё родство с нами не состоялось хотя бы однажды. Как тогда может тот, кто по идее должен относиться ко всем живым существам, как к самому себе, поедать плоть тех, кто имеет с ним одну сущность, одну природу, не занимаясь при этом особой формой каннибализма? Можно также посмотреть на этот вопрос и под другим углом: поскольку потенциал нашей Природы Будды безграничен, тот, кто сегодня является коровой, вполне может в будущем переродиться человеком и в этом состоянии осознать присущее ему совершенство - т.е. стать Буддой17. Таким образом, мы имеем фундаментальное буддийское учение о том, что все формы жизни, человеческая или любая иная - неприкосновенны. Конечно, не следует это трактовать как призыв к тому, чтобы относиться к людям как к скоту, а коров держать за людей - ведь вполне очевидно, что каждый имеет свои способности и свои специфические нужды. Это, скорее, призыв к тому, чтобы построить общество справедливости, в котором права братьев наших меньших не будут игнорироваться и попираться.

----------


## Song Goku

> Будда мясо ел.
> 
> Если вы хотите - пожалуйста не ешьте мясо и не носите кожу и мех. Но не призывайте к этому остальных. Ибо подобного призыва в Буддизме нет.


 Умер ли Будда, отравившись мясом?

Известно, что многие священнослужители, монахи и учителя, принадлежащие к буддийской традиции, при определённых обстоятельствах позволяют себе употреблять в пищу мясо. В оправдание своим действиям они приводят тот факт, что однажды Будда якобы сам отведал мяса в доме одного из своих последователей, дабы не обидеть чувств хозяина. "Вот так и мы, - говорят эти люди, - смиренно и с благодарностью приемлем всё нам подносимое, не выказывая приязни или отвращения". ("Мясо", как позже оказалось по их версии, было несвежим и вызвало отравление, приведшее к смерти Будды.) После этого они обычно добавляют: "Также вам надлежит знать, что Будда заповедал избегать мяса лишь в том случае, если мы знаем, слышали или имеем основания подозревать, что данное животное было забито специально для нас".

Таким образом, своим первым утверждением они противоречат исследованиям учёных, большинство из которых сходятся во мнении, что причиной смерти Будды явился не кусок мяса, а ядовитый трюфель (разновидность подземного клубневидного гриба). Вторым своим заявлением они противоречат писаниям Махаяны, которые однозначно порицают употребление мяса.

Давайте для начала расставим все точки над i в так называемом инциденте с "употреблением несвежей свинины" Буддой. В Диалогах Будды, переведённых с языка пали супругами г-ном и г-жой Рис Дэвидс, говорится следующее:

"... И тогда Чанда обратился к Благородному со следующими словами: "Не окажет ли нам Благородный честь, отведав завтра угощения в доме моём, заодно со всею братией?" - на что Благородный ответил утвердительным молчанием.

Тогда, поздним вечером, в жилище своём жестянщик Чанда приготовил сладкий рис, выпечку и немного трюфелей".18

Термин, переведённый здесь как "трюфель", на языке оригинала звучит как sukara-maddava. Артур Уэлей, в своей статье "Стала ли свинина причиной смерти Будды?" утверждает, что термин sukara-maddava может иметь, по меньшей мере, четыре варианта интерпретации: 1. Мягкая еда свиней (т.е. то что едят свиньи); 2. "Свиное наслаждение" (т.е. любимое лакомство свиней); 3. Мягкие части свиней, и, наконец, 4. "Истолчённый свиньями" (т.е. еда, растоптанная копытами свиней).19 Также Уэлей ссылается на работу исследователя К.Е. Неймана, который обнаружил, что:

"В трактате Нарахари Раджанигханту, среди названий лекарственных трав встречается целый ряд комплексных терминов, имеющих в своём составе слово "свиной", как правило в качестве первого элемента. Так, sukara-kanda - это "свиной клубень", sukara-padika - "свиная нога", а sukareshta означает "искомый свиньями". Нейман считает, что по аналогии с последним, sukara-maddava означает "свиное наслаждение", что по его мнению, является не чем иным, как одной из разновидностей трюфелей".

Далее Уэлей продолжает:

"Названия растений как правило принадлежат локальным диалектам. В свете этого вполне вероятно, что термин "sukara-maddava" языка Магадхи, мог, в более южных областях - родине Палийского Канона, - быть полностью неизвестен и вследствие этого неверно истолкован".

Весьма показательно и то, что Эдвард Томас в своей работе Жизнь Будды, затрагивая проблему спорного термина sukara-maddava, писал: "Используемый в тексте термин, - это не очевидное sukaramamsa, означающее "свиная плоть" или "свинина", которого мы вправе были бы ожидать, если автор имел в виду именно это".20

Г-жа Рис Дэвидс в своём Введении в буддизм подвергает эту, якобы имевшую место "свиную плоть", ещё большему сомнению:

"Упоминание свинины (sukaramamsa) как вида пищи можно встретить в одной из малоизвестных сутр, в которой один из покровителей, приглашая Гаутаму отобедать в его доме, детальнейшим образом оглашает предполагаемое меню. При этом maddava нигде не ассоциируется с мясом, и я придерживаюсь того же мнения, что и Г-н Рис Дэвидс: этим словом обозначалось блюдо из корневищ, какими являются трюфеля, весьма любимых свиньями и поэтому прозванных "свиное наслаждение". Нам ведь тоже известен такой корень, о чём некоторые критики должно быть не в курсе. Это так называемый "свиной орех", чьи миниатюрные коренья ореховидной формы известны также как "земляной орех", и которыми помимо свиней не прочь полакомиться и наша детвора".21

Оставив на время в стороне доводы учёных, подумайте сами, какой здравомыслящий человек может поверить в то, что Чанда мог и вправду поднести Будде кусок свинины, когда тот почтил его дом своим посещением? Как один из последователей Будды, он, вне всякого сомнения, был хорошо осведомлён, что плоть умерщвленных животных не входит в рацион Учителя. Также весьма вероятно и то, что Чанда сам избегал есть мясо, как многие индийцы предпочитают делать и по сей день. С какой стати стал бы он тогда предлагать мясо в угощение Наипочтеннейшему, тому, чья чувствительность к страданиям живых существ была столь остра, что он отказывался даже от предлагаемого ему молока, если оно было от коровы, которая отелилась менее десяти дней тому назад?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Религиозное обоснование первой заповеди
> 
> В буддизме первая заповедь14, гласящая "не убий", или "не причиняй вреда ничему живому" (фу-сессё на японском, ахимса на санскрите), имеет скорее религиозное, нежели моральное или метафизическое происхождение. Я имею в виду, что положение это заложено в присущей всем нам Природе Будды15 - матрице всего сущего, - из которой и возникает наше чувство сострадания, морали, добра и справедливости. Иными словами, эта заповедь зиждется на принципе взаимного тяготения и праведности, свойственных всему живому. То же самое можно сказать и о других основных заповедях, каждую из которых можно трактовать как продолжение первой или раскрытие её отдельных, специфических аспектов. Именно в Природе Будды все формы сущего, как одушевлённые, так и неодушевлённые, - едины и гармоничны. Все живые организмы стараются поддерживать это единство посредством собственной кармы. Отнимать жизнь по своему усмотрению - значит грубо вторгаться и разрушать эту внутренне-присущую целостность, заглушая чувства уважения и сострадания, исходящие из Ума Будды, который пребывает в каждом из нас. Первая заповедь, запрещающая убийство, - это по сути зов жизни и творения, по форме же - порицание смерти и разрушения.
> .


А уважаемые никогда не задумывались, каким образом выращиваются овощи и фрукты? В поле с лопатой не выходили?

Где истошные призывы к запрету применения пестицидов?

----------


## Song Goku

> Будда мясо ел.
> 
> Если вы хотите - пожалуйста не ешьте мясо и не носите кожу и мех. Но не призывайте к этому остальных. Ибо подобного призыва в Буддизме нет.


 Употребление мяса в монастырях Юго-Восточной Азии

Если в японских монастырях приобретение и употребление мяса порицается и происходит лишь украдкой, то монахи и миряне в странах Юго-Восточной Азии делают это открыто и без тени смущения, с полным осознанием того, что эти их действия никоим образом не противоречат первой заповеди. По крайней мере, это выглядело именно так в одном из монастырей недалеко от Рангуна в Бирме, где я провёл около пяти недель в конце 50-х в качестве монаха-гостя. Каждое утро, ровно в половине седьмого, водитель моего спонсора (состоятельного человека, который в качестве акта накопления заслуг взялся обеспечить моё пропитание на весь период пребывания в монастыре) подвозил к моему жилищу на джипе огромное количество пищи, которую мне надлежало употребить не позже полудня. В буддизме Тхеравады гораздо важнее когда ты ешь, нежели что ты ешь, и поэтому, когда я вступил во владения этого монастыря, то, как и все прочие, подписал обязательство соблюдать пять заповедей, включая обет не употреблять твёрдой пищи после полудня. Позор монаху или мирянину, осмелившемуся нарушить (в пределах юрисдикции монастыря) это строгое правило!

Мой дневной рацион состоял, как правило, из двух куриных окорочков, картофеля, хлеба, фруктов, пирога и кофе. Подозрительно отсутствовали местные карри, рыба и рис. Блюда, подаваемые мне, безусловно были рассчитаны на то, чтобы соответствовать вкусу иностранца. Однако количество привезённого в первый же день было столь велико, что я вынужден был вернуть назад половину, когда водитель заехал за посудой в половине двенадцатого. На следующий день с едой была доставлена записка от хозяина: "Еда не должна пропадать. Всё присланное - для вас, пожалуйста кушайте".

Употребить всё это до полудня означало бы примерно четыре раза плотно поесть в течение пяти часов - задача, физически неосуществимая без того, чтобы всё это не закончилось полным расстройством пищеварения. Даже гипотетическая необходимость физически трудиться сверх обычной уборки в собственном жилище не принесла бы мне облегчения. Таким образом, я был вынужден, рискуя вызвать недовольство моего спонсора, "жертвовать" большую часть еды монастырским собакам, кои водились в изобилии. У собак, впрочем, не было недостатка в благодетелях. Моими соседями по бунгало была группа юристов и судей Верховного Суда в Рангуне, "постригшихся в монахи" на трёхнедельный период празднования бирманского Нового Года. Считается особой заслугой провести эти дни в монастыре, ибо это означает аскетическое самоустранение от пышных торжеств и гуляний, коим большинство бирманцев предаются в эту пору.

Каждый день жёны этих псевдо-монахов, изысканно одетые, приезжали в монастырь, привозя пищу для своих благоверных. С ними, как правило, прибывали их отпрыски, весело общавшиеся со своими отцами, пока их матери подавали карри и другие бирманские блюда, имевшие рыбу и мясо в своём составе. Поскольку жёны также приносили больше еды, чем их мужья могли физически употребить до полудня, значительная её часть, состоящая в основном из избыточного риса и хлеба (но никогда - из мяса и рыбы), шла на корм собакам.

Как может такое повсеместно распространённое употребление мяса уживаться с первой заповедью, запрещающей убийство и причинение вреда живым существам? "Легко!" - скажут те, кто оправдывает свою страсть к мясу цитированием слов, приписываемых Будде, о допустимости употребления плоти в пищу. Каковы же всё-таки были слова Будды на этот счёт, и насколько правдоподобно то, что они действительно исходили из его уст?

Санкционировал ли Будда употребление мяса?

Версия Тхеравады

В Дживака-Сутре, некто по имени Дживака, обращаясь к Будде, сообщает тому о слышанном им факте, что хозяева мол целенаправленно забивают животных для "...Отшельника Гаутамы*, который сознательно поедает мясо, предназначенное к его столу и намеренно для него добытое". После объявления этого утверждения несоответствующим действительности, Будда якобы изрёк нижеследующее:

"...Я запрещаю употреблять мясо в трёх случаях: если есть свидетельства, явные для глаз ваших, для ушей ваших, или имеются веские основания для подозрения.29

И в трёх случаях я разрешаю делать это: когда нет свидетельств явных глазам или ушам вашим, и нет оснований подозревать..."

И.Б. Хорнер в своей брошюре Ранний буддизм и лишение жизни следующим образом интерпретирует эти слова, приписываемые Будде:

"Монахам разрешалось употреблять рыбу и мясо при условии, что те являются "безупречными" в трёх аспектах. Это значило, что монах не видел, не слышал и не подозревает, что животное, чьё мясо он собирается съесть, было убито специально для него..." 30

После указания на то, что ранний буддизм прямо порицал кровавый промысел мясников, охотников и рыболовов, она пишет:

"Хотя употребление мяса как мирянами, так и монахами по умолчанию всё же допускалось, но все те кровавые способы, которыми это самое мясо добывалось, резко и однозначно осуждались...

И это (доктрина буддизма о непричинении вреда) скорее всего вызвано верой в то, что животные наравне с человеком имеют неотъемлемое право на жизнь и сострадание".

Тем самым Хорнер ставит логику и здравый смысл с ног на голову, признавая, что первая заповедь о непричинении вреда в буддизме произрастает из веры в то, что животные имеют равное с человеком право на жизнь, и тут же заявляя, что Будда "по умолчанию допускал" употребление мяса в пищу, тем самым косвенно санкционируя уничтожение и причинение вреда животным.

Ещё менее понятным представляется использование ею термина "безупречный" по отношению к употреблению мяса. Не было ещё в мире ни одного подлинно духовного мастера, ни до, ни во время, ни после Будды, который бы выступал в защиту мясоедения или отрицал тот факт, что оно является преградой на пути духовного самосовершенствования.31 Почему? Да потому, что мясо стимулирует наши низменные страсти, возбуждая и вселяя в наши сердца тревогу, физически раздражая и принося в организм токсины, рождённые болью и ужасом, которые животное испытывало в момент смерти.

Насколько вообще соответствуют действительности утверждения, что Будда разрешал своим монахам есть мясо при любых обстоятельствах, за исключением тех случаев, когда у них есть основания подозревать, что животное было забито специально для них? Разве все домашние животные не забиваются специально для тех, кто их ест? Если бы никто не ел их мяса, разве пришло бы кому-то в голову их забивать? Так какая тогда может быть разница между "Это животное не было убито специально для меня" и "Оно было убито специально для меня"? Может кто-нибудь представить себе бхикшу (монаха, полностью посвящённого в сан), говорящего хозяину дома, предлагающему ему мясо: "Почтенный, я весьма благодарен вам за предлагаемое угощение, но поскольку у меня есть веские основания полагать, что оно приготовлено из мяса животного, забитого специального для меня, я не могу вкусить его!" Да и многие ли хозяева, даже во времена Будды, забивали свинью или корову для одного отдельно взятого монаха? Думаю, что немногие. Тем более, в наши дни. Выходит, что если Будда и вправду сказал слова, приписываемые ему данным текстом, то фактически это должно означать, что за редким исключением (тех, для кого действительно забивалось отдельно взятое животное, а также охотников, мясников и рыбаков), он открыто разрешал употребление в пищу мяса всеми, включая и своих монахов. Такое положение вещей не только прямо противоречило бы первой заповеди, исходя из того, что конечный потребитель мяса является косвенным соучастником убийства, несущим ответственность наравне с исполнителем, но и означало бы, что Будда откровенно одобрял забой скота и ужасы бойни. На практике же буддизм, по вполне понятной причине, запрещает своим последователям зарабатывать на жизнь забоем скота. Таким образом, утверждение, что Будда с одной стороны разрешал есть мясо во всех случаях, кроме вышеуказанных, а с другой порицал такие явления, как забой скота, охота и рыбная ловля, не только отрицает всякую связь между двумя этими действиями, но и представляет собой весьма абсурдное противоречие.

Кто же как не потребители мяса виновны в существовании и процветании "кровавой индустрии" мясного животноводства, охоты и рыболовства? Ведь по сути, все скотобойни, хладокомбинаты, фасовочные предприятия лишь удовлетворяют существующий спрос на мясо. "Я всего лишь делаю за вас грязную работу", - таков был ответ мясника одному господину, протестующему против жестокости на бойне. "Сам факт существования таких, как вы, влечёт за собой появление таких, как мы".32 Каждый, употребляющий в пищу плоть умерщвленных животных, вне зависимости от того, было ли животное забито специально для него или нет, поддерживает своими действиями существование скотобоен в мясной промышленности и тем самым вносит свою лепту в насильственную смерть невинных существ.

Был ли Будда настолько глуп, чтобы не понять этого? Будда, который слыл "Совершенным, в ком все духовные, умственные и физические качества достигли своего апогея..., чей разум познал всю необъятную вселенную". Был ли он до такой степени наивен, что не мог осознать тот простой факт, что лишь полностью отказавшись от мяса можно навсегда покончить с такими порочными явлениями, как убийство беззащитных животных и причинение им страданий?

И будучи до конца откровенными, все мы, мясоеды и вегетарианцы, должны разделить ответственность за эти насилие и страдание. "Клеймо скотобойни на лбу каждого из нас" - как выразился много лет тому назад Генри Солт.

Нам говорят, что Будда запрещал своим монахам есть мясо таких животных, как слоны, собаки, львы, тигры, медведи и гиены. Ведь если монахам надлежит смиренно принимать любую пищу, не выказывая приязни или отвращения, а потенциальные благодетели вправе на своё усмотрение решать, что подавать, с какой стати стал бы Будда запрещать к употреблению один вид мяса и разрешать другой? Разве предсмертные муки свиньи или коровы (чьё мясо, как видно из вышесказанного, есть разрешалось), меньше или в чём-то отличны от страданий собаки или медведя? Был ли Будда менее чутким к их страданиям, чем Руссо, писавший в своем философском сочинении Эмиль:

"Животные, которых вы пожираете, - это не кровожадные твари, готовые растерзать других на части, вы не едите хищников - вы следуете их примеру. Вы выбираете своими жертвами нежные и кроткие создания, которые никому не причиняют вреда, которые подчиняясь, безропотно следуют за вами, служат вам верой и правдой и, словно бы в благодарность за эту службу, вы рвёте их на куски".

Или менее эмоционален, чем Вольтер, из-под пера которого вышли следующие строки: "Каким варваром должен быть тот, кто обрекает ягнёнка на участь быть зарезанным и зажаренным, невзирая на его отчаянную мольбу к вам не становиться убийцей и каннибалом в одном лице".33

Всякий, кто знаком с многочисленными примерами безграничного сострадания Будды и его почтением ко всем формам жизни (взять хотя бы тот факт, что он установил правило для всех монахов носить с собой фильтры для процеживания питьевой воды, дабы они, выпив её, ненароком не повлекли смерть находящихся в ней микроорганизмов34), никогда не поверит в то, что он был абсолютно безразличен к страданиям домашних животных, связанным с их забоем на мясо.

Куда логичнее было бы предположить, что Будда запрещал своим монахам употребление какой бы то ни было плоти животных в пищу. Так, писания Винаи (свода дисциплинарных норм, регулирующих жизнь монаха) предназначены в основном, если не исключительно, для следования монахами в повседневной жизни с целью обеспечения их морального благополучия. Если, как указывает Хорнер, "Мир монаха имел совершенно иную систему ценностей, нежели у мирян..., требующую такого уровня практики непричинения вреда, какой только мыслимо было достигнуть", тогда без сомнения Будда вправе был требовать от своих монахов (ему трудно было бы безоговорочно требовать это от своих мирских последователей) воздерживаться от употребление в пищу всех видов умерщвленной плоти. И что в этом такого особенного? Монахи, благодаря тому, что они проходят специальную подготовку, обладают сильным характером и имеют чёткую цель в жизни; они сильнее, если можно так выразиться, чем миряне, и, стало быть, должны уметь лучше противостоять искушениям чувственной сферы, нежели обычный человек, легко пасующий перед ними. Для чего, по-вашему, принимая обет безбрачия, они отрекаются от удовольствий половой жизни? Отчего не едят после полудня? Задумайтесь, поев твёрдой пищи после полудня, кому они могут навредить, кроме как самим себе? Но питайся они более деликатесными (по обывательским меркам) говядиной, свининой, курятиной или бараниной, они не только станут, уподобившись мирянам, потворствовать своим плотским страстям, но также, и это куда серьёзнее, косвенно явяться причиной мучительной смерти других живых существ, совершая тем самым явно аморальный поступок. Почему же, спрашивается, приём пищи после полудня должен считаться проступком более тяжким, нежели употребление мяса?

Без сомнения, не всё в порядке в королевстве Магадха, и никак нам не избежать этого спорного вопроса: действительно ли Будда говорил об употреблении мяса то, что приписывают ему составители Палийского Канона?

Версия Махаяны

"Нет, не говорил", - если верить тому, что написано в Сутрах Махаяны. Ланкаватара-Сутра, Сурангама-Сутра, Махапаринирвана-Сутра и Брахмаджала-Сутра в один голос, прямо осуждают употребление мяса. Рассмотрим эти отрывки из Ланкаватара-Сутры, в которой целая глава посвящена недопустимости мясоедения:

"Во имя идеалов добра и чистоты, Бодхисаттве надлежит воздерживаться от употребления в пищу умерщвленной плоти, рождённой от семени, крови и тому подобного. Во избежание устрашения животных и внушения им ужаса, Бодхисаттва, добивающийся обретения сострадания, да не вкушает плоти живых существ...

Неверно то, что мясо годится в пищу, коль скоро животное не было убито вами самостоятельно, по вашему приказу либо намеренно не предназначалось вам... запомните, в будущем могут придти те..., кто под влиянием своей привязанности к мясу, будут выстраивать разнообразные хитроумные аргументы в оправдание мясоедения...

Как бы то ни было... употребление мяса в любом виде, любым способом, в любом месте однозначно и навсегда запрещено... Мясо же употреблять я никому не дозволял, не дозволяю и не буду дозволять впредь...".35

Или эти строки из Сурангама-Сутры:

"Цель практик Дхьяны36 и попыток достижения Самадхи37 состоит в том, чтобы избежать страданий жизни, но ища избавления от страданий для себя, как можем мы продолжать причинять его другим? До тех пор, пока вы не научитесь контролировать свой ум до такой степени, что самоя мысль о жестокости или убийстве будет вам противна, не избежать вам оков бытия... После моей Паринирваны38, в последнюю Кальпу39, всевозможные демоны будут являться повсюду, обманывая людей и внушая им, что они могут продолжать питаться плотью и достигнуть при этом Просветления... Как может Бхикшу, желающий стать освободителем всех прочих, сам жить за счёт крови и плоти других живых существ?"40

Махапаринирвана-Сутра (версия Махаяны) гласит: "Употребление мяса в пищу уничтожает зерно великого сострадания".

Как могло получиться, что учение Махаяны прямо противоречит учению Тхеравады в вопросе об употребления мяса? Некоторые исследователи приписывают эти разночтения прогрессу в морали общества, произошедшему в период между составлением этих двух канонов. Однако эта точка зрения опровергается двумя контраргументами. Во-первых, она игнорирует тот факт, что ещё в добуддийской Индии писания различных религиозных традиций объявляли употребление мяса противоречащим духовному прогрессу личности. Во-вторых, как указывал Конзэ и другие учёные, многие санскритские тексты датируются тем же или чуть более поздним временем, что и палийские (Тхеравада). Не представляется ли разумным, что будь Отцы Махаяны удовлетворены тем, как Сутры Тхеравады освещают взгляды Будды в отношении употребления мяса, они бы хранили молчание по этому вопросу? Факты неоднократных протестов и дискуссий на эту тему показывают, сколь глубоко были они обеспокоены тем, как, по их мнению, искажалось учение Будды и извращался самый дух и предназначение первой заповеди.

По поводу ахимсы (непричинение вреда живым существам) Энциклопедия буддизма пишет:

"В Китае и Японии употребление мяса в пищу рассматривалось как зло и подвергалось гонениям... употребление мяса постепенно сошло на нет (около 517 года н.э.), и эта тендеция преобладала повсеместно. Стало непринято использовать мясо в рационе храмов и монастырей.41

В Японии, до самой середины XIX века, пока буддизм оставался реальной силой в жизни рядовых японцев, на мясо существовало табу42. Япония, де факто, являлась вегетарианским государством. Для простого монаха, не говоря уже о роси, отведать рыбы означало реальную опасность получить в спину презрительное намагусубодзу! - "эй, нечестивый монах, пропахший сырой рыбой!"

В дневнике Дзэнского мастера Догэна, который он вёл будучи в XIII веке в Китае, мы находим дальнейшие подтверждения тому, насколько реален был запрет на употребление мяса в Китае. Догэн спрашивает своего учителя Джу-Чинга: "Каковы должны быть умственный настрой и ежедневные дела ученика, занимающегося буддийской медитацией и прочими практиками?" Джу-Чинг отвечал, что одной из вещей, которых ему надлежит избегать, является употребление мяса, особенно для начинающих.43

И уже в наше время, Холмс Уэлч, знаток китайского буддизма, пишет:

"Китайские монахи, воздерживавшиеся от употребления мяса, были способны гораздо эффективнее выполнять ритуалы во благо усопших. Если миряне узнавали, что в монастыре подают к столу мясо, шансы такого заведения получить подаяние резко снижались... свидетельством тому были неоднократные жалобы иноземных путешественников на отказ в гостеприимстве, доходящий до того, что отказывалось даже в ночлеге. Виной тому являлись опасения, что мясо может быть тайком пронесено в монастырь и съедено в его пределах..."44

Александра Дэвид-Нил, проведшая немало лет в Тибете, пишет, что хотя тибетцы в основном охотно едят мясо, многие ламы полностью воздерживаются от животной пищи. Как бы то ни было, все тибетцы поголовно, вегетарианцы они или нет (за исключением, пожалуй, лишь последователей Тантрических45 учений), заявляют, что поедание мяса есть неблагое деяние, влекущее пагубные последствия и "создающее вредоносную психологическую атмосферу в местах его частого употребления".46 Она также сообщает о том, что в Сагаинских горах Бирмы встречала целые общины бхикшу, которые без исключения были строгими вегетарианцами. Последнее свидетельство ясно демонстрирует, что даже в странах, традиционно исповедующих буддизм Тхеравады, не все монахи и миряне следуют тем наставлениям об употребления мяса, которые Палийский Канон приписывает Будде. Также автор указывает на то, что она встречала в Тибете множество мирян, которые старались с воодушевлением следовать их примеру. Тибет, о котором она пишет, - это безусловно то, чем он являлся до китайского вторжения и последовавшей за ним оккупации. В том Тибете, добавляет она, считалось за правило вовсе избегать мяса в особые дни буддийского календаря. Это происходило как минимум трижды в месяц: в новолуние, в последний день месяца и особенно в полнолуние - пятнадцатое число по лунному календарю.

----------


## Ygg

> Очень хорошая история - "непокупатели кожи" как раз и напоминают такого скопца. Ищут способы совершенства и возвышения своего я (в собственных глазах) в совершенно бесполезном занятии.


Я, наверное, очень путанно выражаюсь. Ни в коем случае я не призываю кого-то отказываться от любимой пищи или одежды! Не надо создавать никаких новых правил - достаточно просто следовать своим привычкам осознанно. (Ну, в одном из значений слова "осознанно".) Это же какие богатые возможности открываются сразу. Тому несчастному скопцу, который изо всех сил хотел остаться при своем, того и не снилось.

Тем более, что человек, осознающий, что он ест и носит, и всё равно продолжающий это есть и носить, может тем самым совершать очень серьезную практику. Ну это уже, конечно, совсем другой вопрос.

----------


## Song Goku

> А уважаемые никогда не задумывались, каким образом выращиваются овощи и фрукты? В поле с лопатой не выходили?
> 
> Где истошные призывы к запрету применения пестицидов?


 Сравнимо ли убийство растения с убийством животного?

От убеждённых сторонников мясоедения можно порой услышать снисходительное: "Ведь даже употребляя только растительную пищу, вы всё равно совершаете убийство. Какая разница между, скажем, лишением жизни свиньи и цветущего растения?" Отвечаю: "Самая что ни на есть существенная!" Разве картофелина жалобно плачет, когда её выдёргивают из земли, как телёнок, отнимаемый от матери? Разве лист сельдерея визжит, корчась от боли и ужаса, когда его срывают, как свинья, которую ведут на бойню и вспарывают ножом горло? Какую горечь утраты, боль одиночества или муки страха может испытывать пучок салата-латука?

Нам не нужен замысловатый полиграф, чтобы продемонстрировать факт наличия некоей формы сознания у растений. Но не вызывает также сомнений и то, что сознание это присутствует у растений в зачаточной, рудиментарной форме, куда более примитивной, нежели у млекопитающих, с их высокоразвитой нервной системой. Не требуется сложных тестов и для того, чтобы понять, что те же коровы, свиньи, овцы могут испытывать боль не в меньшей степени, чем люди. Кто не видел, как они дрожат и извиваются, корчатся, стонут и плачут, когда их истязают или калечат, как делают они всё возможное, чтобы любой ценой избежать боли!

И если уж на то пошло, то многие фрукты и овощи вообще могут быть собраны без причинения смерти или какого-либо вреда растению. Это включает ягоды, бахчевые культуры, бобовые, орехи, семена, тыквы, кабачки и многие другие виды овощей. Картофель выкапывают из земли, когда само растение уже умерло. Большинство овощных культур - вообще однолетние растения, и сбор урожая совпадает или лишь ненамного предупреждает их естественную смерть.

Существуют также научные данные, свидетельствующие о том, что наши зубы, челюстной аппарат и длинный, витой кишечник не приспособлены для потребления мясной пищи.69 Так, например, пищеварительный тракт человека в 10-12 раз превышает длину его тела, тогда как у плотоядных, таких как волк, лев или кошка, этот показатель равен трём, что позволяет их пищеварительной системе в кратчайшие сроки избавляться от таких быстро разлагающихся органических продуктов, как мясо, избегая образования токсинов гниения. Помимо этого, желудок плотоядных животных имеет, по сравнению с человеческим, повышенную концентрацию соляной кислоты, что позволяет им легко усваивать тяжелую мясную пищу. Сегодня многие учёные сходятся во мнении, что фрукты, овощи, орехи, семена и злаковые культуры представляются наиболее оптимальной пищей для человеческого организма.

Итак, нам хорошо известно, что без пищи нам долго не протянуть, а вся наша пища состоит из материи, которая так или иначе когда-то была живой. Но поскольку мы можем обходиться без плоти умерщвленных животных и при этом оставаться здоровыми и полными сил, зачем тогда, имея в избытке необходимую для нашего благоденствия растительную пищу, продолжать отнимать жизнь у ни в чём не повинных существ?

Подчас в некоторых кругах не чуждых "духовности" людей бытует странное мнение: "Конечно мы едим мясо, - заявляют они, - ну и что с того? Важно ведь не то, чем мы наполняем свой желудок, а то, что наполняет наш ум". Хотя и правда, что очищение своего ума от заблуждений и освобождение из эгоистического плена собственного "Я" является весьма благородными целями, но как можем мы надеяться достичь любви и взаимопонимания со всеми живыми существами, продолжая закусывать ими?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сравнимо ли убийство растения с убийством животного?


Уважаемый оппонент, я не говорил о растениях. Если вы *поучавствуете лично* хоть в одном сезоне выращивания, к примеру, картофеля, *то лично убедитесь*, сколько живых существ гибнет при обработке земли; посадке и сборе урожая; сколько животных, птиц и рыбы гибнет от применения пестицидов.

Причем убедитесь осознанно.

Хотите быть честным в своем способе держания первой заповеди (как вы ее понимаете) - обратите внимание, как это делают последователи Тиртханкар прошлого.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как совести хватает на такие утверждения?! Шицзьямуни, в ком сострадание и милосердие достигли своего апогея *не* мог вкушать плоти, более того даже от молока отказывался в некоторых случаях!
>  Но дело вовсе не в том, что кто-то чем-то хвастается или что-то навязывает, а дело в том , что все мы следуем Учению Наиблагороднейшего, так  давайте следовать со здравым рассудком и не омраченным умом! А иначе все логические построения наших умов так и останутся лишь способами изворота, самооправдания и самообмана относительно истинной сути вещей. 
> Вспомните слова Преподобного Сон Чоль Сынима о практике подношения Будде, и это ведь не праздные слова! А жизнь Сюй Юнь Фа Ши, Хай Ден Фа Ши и Ши Суси - примеры истинного духовного подвижничества! 
> А все споры на тему... аналогичны темам о сексе и вине...
> Всем Намо Амитофо!


Хм... А как вы объясните отказ Будды на требование Девадатты ввести вегетарианство в Сангхе?

Алкоголь, почему то, запрещен. Сексуальная активность запрещена, а вот мясоедение - нет. Оригинально, не находите?

----------


## Аньезка

> Уважаемый оппонент, я не говорил о растениях. Если вы *поучавствуете лично* хоть в одном сезоне выращивания, к примеру, картофеля, *то лично убедитесь*, сколько живых существ гибнет при обработке земли; посадке и сборе урожая; сколько животных, птиц и рыбы гибнет от применения пестицидов.
> 
> Причем убедитесь осознанно.
> 
> Хотите быть честным в своем способе держания первой заповеди (как вы ее понимаете) - обратите внимание, как это делают последователи Тиртханкар прошлого.


"Убивать не хорошо. Но все же убивают. Поэтому и я буду убивать." Такова озвученная Вами позиция. 

Мясоеды не едят картошку?

----------


## Song Goku

> Хм... А как вы объясните отказ Будды на требование Девадатты ввести вегетарианство в Сангхе?
> 
> Алкоголь, почему то, запрещен. Сексуальная активность запрещена, а вот мясоедение - нет. Оригинально, не находите?


"Во имя идеалов добра и чистоты, Бодхисаттве надлежит воздерживаться от употребления в пищу умерщвленной плоти, рождённой от семени, крови и тому подобного. Во избежание устрашения животных и внушения им ужаса, Бодхисаттва, добивающийся обретения сострадания, да не вкушает плоти живых существ...

Неверно то, что мясо годится в пищу, коль скоро животное не было убито вами самостоятельно, по вашему приказу либо намеренно не предназначалось вам... запомните, в будущем могут придти те..., кто под влиянием своей привязанности к мясу, будут выстраивать разнообразные хитроумные аргументы в оправдание мясоедения...

Как бы то ни было... употребление мяса в любом виде, любым способом, в любом месте однозначно и навсегда запрещено... Мясо же употреблять я никому не дозволял, не дозволяю и не буду дозволять впредь...".35

Или эти строки из Сурангама-Сутры:

"Цель практик Дхьяны36 и попыток достижения Самадхи37 состоит в том, чтобы избежать страданий жизни, но ища избавления от страданий для себя, как можем мы продолжать причинять его другим? До тех пор, пока вы не научитесь контролировать свой ум до такой степени, что самоя мысль о жестокости или убийстве будет вам противна, не избежать вам оков бытия... После моей Паринирваны38, в последнюю Кальпу39, всевозможные демоны будут являться повсюду, обманывая людей и внушая им, что они могут продолжать питаться плотью и достигнуть при этом Просветления... Как может Бхикшу, желающий стать освободителем всех прочих, сам жить за счёт крови и плоти других живых существ?"40

Махапаринирвана-Сутра (версия Махаяны) гласит: "Употребление мяса в пищу уничтожает зерно великого сострадания".

----------


## Аньезка

> Я вот понимаю и вегетарианцев и носителей синтетики, я только не понимаю, зачем навязывать другим свой образ жизни?
> У каждого свой выбор и своя карма, не так ли?
> 
> Может и ересь скажу, но я не думаю, что страдания уменьшаются от того, что кто-то становится вегетарианцем. Если бы все было так просто..
> 
> Уважаю людей, которые живут по много лет и не едят животных продуктов. Еще более уважаю тех, кто об этом не распространяется. 
> Это правда, личное дело каждого, наверное. Ну, мне так кажется.



А я считаю, что у каждого существа есть право на жизнь. И это *не мое личное дело*, есть мне это существо или не есть. А так, можно сказать, что убийство человека - личное дело убийцы. Ну нравится убийце убивать так же, как Маше есть баранину. Все страдают же, пусть и дальше страдают. Шанти, шанти, шанти  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Убивать не хорошо. Но все же убивают. Поэтому и я буду убивать." Такова озвученная Вами позиция. 
> 
> Мясоеды не едят картошку?


Некоторые не едят.

----------


## Аньезка

Как только появляются люди, которые думают о других чуть больше чем о себе... сразу недовольные пишут "Не надо других призывать!" Да, блин, призывают. Призывают не убивать, не спонсировать убийц... Мы же, граждане, еще не достигли уровня, чтобы всех освободить от страданий. Поэтому и думаем на относительном уровне. А что я могу сделать сейчас? Могу бабушке место в метро уступить, могу не есть мясо и не носить натуральную шубу. А ему на его порыв: "Да задолбали вы!!! Мы будем жрать, что хотим. Сдохнуть - их карма. А ты нас раздражаешь своим стремлением к святости". 
Блин, какое же это лицемерие - собирать паучков в баночку и радостно облизываться на убиенную тушку.

----------


## Jamtso

> Есть еще вариант - 4)  Воображаю, что делаю что-то хорошее для животных, а на деле попусту трачу свои и чужие время и силы.
> 
> Ведь на деле "непокупатели кожи" лишь тешат себя своей праведностью, не помогая реально даже косвенно ни одному живому существу.


Вы можете из сострадания к животным, которых убьют завтра, не поддерживать платежеспособный спрос на изделия животного происхождения сегодня, если есть такая возможность. А сейчас такая возможность есть. И если вы ослабите этот платежеспособный спрос хотя бы на пипетку, то этой пипеткой боли будет меньше в океане страдания

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как только появляются люди, которые думают о других чуть больше чем о себе...


Вот это заблуждение и критикуется само по себе. А Вам кажется, что критикуется что-то другое. Критикуется исключительно гордыня, заблуждение в том, что пропагандируют отказ от мяса и от ношения кожи и меха именно люди, которые думают о других чуть больше чем о себе. Вами ведь движет не сострадание к животным в сиюмитных дискуссиях, а именно убежденность в том, что Ваше сострадание больше.

----------


## Song Goku

> Вот это заблуждение и критикуется само по себе. А Вам кажется, что критикуется что-то другое. Критикуется исключительно гордыня, заблуждение в том, что пропагандируют отказ от мяса и от ношения кожи и меха именно люди, которые думают о других чуть больше чем о себе. Вами ведь движет не сострадание к животным в сиюмитных дискуссиях, а именно убежденность в том, что Ваше сострадание больше.


все мы следуем Учению Наиблагороднейшего, так давайте следовать со здравым рассудком и не омраченным умом! А иначе все логические построения наших умов так и останутся лишь способами изворота, самооправдания и самообмана относительно истинной сути вещей.

----------


## Поляков

> все мы следуем Учению Наиблагороднейшего, так давайте следовать со здравым рассудком и не омраченным умом! А иначе все логические построения наших умов так и останутся лишь способами изворота, самооправдания и самообмана относительно истинной сути вещей.


Вы даже не представляете, какую здравую вещь сейчас сказали.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Как только появляются люди, которые думают о других чуть больше чем о себе... сразу недовольные пишут "Не надо других призывать!" Да, блин, призывают. Призывают не убивать, не спонсировать убийц... Мы же, граждане, еще не достигли уровня, чтобы всех освободить от страданий. Поэтому и думаем на относительном уровне. А что я могу сделать сейчас? Могу бабушке место в метро уступить, могу не есть мясо и не носить натуральную шубу. А ему на его порыв: "Да задолбали вы!!! Мы будем жрать, что хотим. Сдохнуть - их карма. А ты нас раздражаешь своим стремлением к святости". 
> Блин, какое же это лицемерие - собирать паучков в баночку и радостно облизываться на убиенную тушку.


Такое же как не есть мяса, но покупать себе гель для душа, вторую пару обуви, третью майку, чайный сервиз, обои в комнату, компьютер, муз центр, диски с фильмами, телевизор, миксер, билет в Индию, абонемент на йогу и т.д. вместо тогочто бы перевести эти деньги в больницу кому-то на операцию и спасти жизнь.

----------


## ullu

> убийство человека - личное дело убийцы. Ну нравится убийце убивать так же, как Маше есть баранину. Все страдают же, пусть и дальше страдают. Шанти, шанти, шанти


А чье же это ещё личное дело?

----------


## Маша_ла

Ой, я купила абонемент на йогу как раз.. И съела очередного барашка..

Анечка, дело в том, что.. Ну правда. Диета, что одевать и т.п., личное дело каждого. У многих бывают такие "врубы". Что-то призошло и человек не ест мяса, например. Я много таких случаев знаю.

Мне лично, по фигу. Ну я не проживу - я буду как растение без мяса. Как корова - равнодушная и никакая. 
Я пробовала стать вегетарианцем. На что мой Гуру сказал буквально следующее: "Ты - вегетарианцем? No way!" Ну и я не лицемерю.

Я ващето, ну если честно, мясо не покупаю  :Smilie:  Ем, когда угощают, ну очень редко, тем не менее, ем.. Могу вообще не есть ну месяц от силы. Т.е., рыбы. А мою любимую баранину тут нормальную не найти, ну я и не ем.  

Хотя, вру, покупаю всякие штуки для подношений иногда. Но это не мясо - колбаса типа и всякое такое. Что, тоже скажете, что нельзя?  :Smilie: 

Я не думаю, что я отвечаю за кого-либо, кроме себя. Если у барана - карма родиться бараном, а у мясника - карма этого барана убить, то я этого барана съем, если мне этот труп попадется. И помолюсь о его хорошем пререрождении. Сама убивать не буду. Никогда. Лучше уж сдохнуть, но не убивать ради еды. А вот убитое, упакованное и готовое к съедениею - куплю, приготовлю и съем. Нравится это кому-либо или нет  :Smilie:  

Написано, что надо стараться быть вегетарианцем. Ну я и стараюсь. Нигде не написано, что если не вегетарианец- не буддист. Так что, пусть каждый отвечает за себя. Я так думаю  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

И ещё я вот могу себя в пример привести. Я мясо люблю, но ем мало и редко.
По той простой причине, что когда ешь мясо то надо сострадание развивать, а мне влом. Проще макароны сварить и не думать пол часа над тарелкой о том, что это животное страдало и что я уже месяц ничего толком не делаю, что я трачу свое время зря и я так же умру как оно и другие умрут и их так же будут есть и я ничего не делаю для того, что бы это изменилось.И так далее.
В общем поел мяса - настроение на день испорчено  :Smilie:  
Поэтому я не ем мяса, потому что оно напоминает мне о том, что живые существа есть и они страдают, а я не хочу об этом помнить.
Так может быть лучше б уж ела ?

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне кажется, имеет смысл просто практиковать ежедневно свою практику, а все остальное - приложится..

----------


## Эники Беники

Мне кажется, что если посмотреть немного шире рамок буддийского форума и общения с содхармцами, то сложно будет спорить, что вегетарианство, Гринпис, пропаганда отказа от одежды из меха и кожи и вообще все подобные разговоры, призывы, движения - это ХОРОШО. 
Хорошо, потому что это влияет на общество, а многих вообще впервые в жизни заставляет по-другому посмотреть на страдания ЖС, на свою жизнь и на то куда эта жизнь катится.
Возможно, что пример того, как живет Aniezka поможет некоторым окружающим ее людям пересмотреть свои ценности. Да, это внешние действия - ну и что? Кто-то, вдохновленный ее примером, перестанет есть мясо и начнет свой Путь с этого.
Это здесь мы можем рассуждать о тонкостях Пути и Дхармы и о нюансах медитации. А что видно миру?
В общем, призываю посмотреть на проблему шире, а не "копаться в собственном пупке". 




> Критикуется исключительно гордыня, заблуждение в том, что пропагандируют отказ от мяса и от ношения кожи и меха именно люди, которые думают о других чуть больше чем о себе. Вами ведь движет не сострадание к животным в сиюмитных дискуссиях, а именно убежденность в том, что Ваше сострадание больше.


Вы не можете знать, что движет человеком, призывающим отказаться от мяса и ношения одежды из кожи. Это всего лишь Ваши предположения. В ответ Вас так же легко обвинить, что Вами движет нежелание октазаться от удовольствия есть мясо. И все, дискуссия закончена.
Разговоры в таком ключе вообще считаю некорректными.

----------


## Поляков

> Вы не можете знать, что движет человеком, призывающим отказаться от мяса и ношения одежды из кожи.


Может в тот момент, когда он пишет эти вдохновенные призывы, он сидит в кожаных штанах и уплетает котлету?




> Разговоры в таком ключе вообще считаю некорректными.


Когда кто-то начинает обличать других, это всегда повод для настороженности. Если бы человек написал к примеру, что честно заработал много денег и выкупил всех обитателей зверофермы, или выкупил хотя бы одного хорька или корову, или просто не ест мясо и не носит кожанную обувь потому что считает, что так правильно, к словам этого человека следует прислушаться, потому что они подкреплены делами. Если же это просто болтун-обличитель, то толку от него никакого.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне кажется, что если посмотреть немного шире рамок буддийского форума и общения с содхармцами, то сложно будет спорить, что вегетарианство, Гринпис, пропаганда отказа от одежды из меха и кожи и вообще все подобные разговоры, призывы, движения - это ХОРОШО.


Увы, но я знаю людей, которым пришлось расстаться с невинностью относительно веры в то, что перечисленное Вами - безусловно хорошо  :Frown:  Самы посылы - в целом благородны. А вот за пропагандой как обычно лежат частные интересы, ограниченные взгляды, манипуляция фактами, стремление к власти и деньгам. Знаете, как некоторым людям греет возможность напакостить крупной корпорации по "экологическим мотивам" и получить за "правильную позицию" приличное вознаграждение? А для этого нужна широкая поддержка общества, вера этого общества в безупречную ценность этой позиции.
Поэтому я с уважением отношусь к тем, кто заботиться об окружающей среде и скромен в жизни лично, с настороженностью отношусь к тем, кто хвастается тем, что он такой заботливый и критически отношусь к тем, кто считает, что он лучше других, потому что скромнее, экологичнее и сострадательнее. 
В действительности - попробуйте поехать на крайний север или высокогорные регионы, и показать местным жителям, как следует обходиться без убийства животных. Легко на словах осуждать питающихся мясом или носящих кожи и меха. Легко считать себя благородным защитником животных, призывая не убивать их для еды и для одежды. Но Вы наверняка не задумывались, сколько людей на Земле смогут прожить и на каких территориях, исключительно на растительной пище и на продуктах животноводства (шерсть, молоко), если при этом использовать щадящие технологии растениеводства. 
Легко призывать, не задумываясь, что из 6 миллиардов ныне живущих людей, смогут получить пропитание не более 2 миллиардов, при условии, что все эти жители будут предельно скромны в своих запросах. Вы знаете, что произойдет с остальными 4 миллиардами? А что произойдет с теми 1,5 миллиардамии из 2, для которых необходимый уровнь скромности будет глубоко мучительным?
Поэтому куда более трезво и сострадательно призывать людей освобождаться от страданий, которые и приводят к избыточным потребностям, питают жажду и привязанности. 
Просто следует не забывать о том, что жизнь многообразна и очень взаимозависима. И вся эта жизнь - бесчисленные страдания, убавляя от которых каплю - мы обычно добавляем три, в своем ослеплении неведением, из самых благих побуждений.

----------


## Маша_ла

Нет, я не думаю, что Аня сидит в кожаных штанах и уплетает котлету.
Дело в следующем, есть еще такой аспект: насколько я понимаю, убийства, сокращают жизнь и подрывают здоровье. Также и излишнее, с привязанностью, мясоедение могут тоже подрывать здоровье, наверное.
Например, у меня был кот, который был просто как человек. Лама на него смотрел и говорил: "Ну вот, слишком много убивал в прошлой жизни, переродился вот так.." Так кот и в этой жизни убивал много - всех убивал зверюшек на даче. В итоге жил 4 года, недолго совсем.
Так что, помимо сострадания к другим, можно задуматься и о своем будущем и настоящем. О своем здоровье и продолжительности жизни. О своем будущем рождении.
Я так понимаю, что излишняя привязанность к мясоеденью и убийствам, пусть и косвенно, могут негативно влиять на здоровье, продолжительность этой жизни и на сл. перерождение.
Но мы же все сами выбираем свой путь.. Вот..
Еще Лама рассказывал, как в Тибете, в монастырь по праздникам приводили большие стада скота.. Которых всех убивали на мясо для монахов.. Вот это, говорит, было ужасно.. Но это было в Тибете.. 
Не знаю, возможно, какая-то кармическая привычка есть мясо.. Ху ноуз..
Ане и прочим вегетарианцам - честь и хвала!!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы не можете знать, что движет человеком, призывающим отказаться от мяса и ношения одежды из кожи.


Я говорю о том, что движет человеком, который исходит из вот какой предпосылки:



> Как только появляются люди, которые думают о других чуть больше чем о себе...


Понимаете? Обратите внимание, я привел конкретную цитату. И вовсе не пытаюсь приписать гордыню огульно всем вегитарианцам и популяризаторам (не пропагандистам!) скромного образа жизни, заботы об окружающей среде, о живых существах

Пожалуйста, поймите правильно, я не обвиняю тех, кто исходит из подобной позиции, затеивая эмоциональную дискуссию. 
Просто пытаюсь указать, что эта позиция не более сострадательная, а всего лишь более амбициозная. Довольно наивно думать, что мясо едят лишь люди нечуткие или жестокие, или попросту наивные. Просто не всех убеждает поверхностная пропаганда. У этой поверхностной пропаганды есть и очень серьезная оппозиция. О которой я упомянул в сообщении выше. Если все было так просто - ах, как было бы чудесно, если бы все перестали есть мясо и убивать животных, стали бы скромны и заботливы. Привязываясь к подобному идеалу реальность может приводить к раздражительности, к страданиям. Это такая же привязанность, как и любая другая. Нужно различать эту привязанность, нужно осознавать, что жар в таких дискуссиях рождается не одной привязанностью мясоедов к мясу, но так же и привязанностью противников мяса к отказу от мяса. 

Думать, что кто-то больше прав, а кто-то меньше - все равно что думать, что больше спасся тот пловец, кому до берега оставалось 100 метров, а меньше спасся тот - кому оставалось 500 метров. Они оба утонули. Здесь неприемлемы сравнения и оценки за технику исполнения.

----------


## Эники Беники

> А вот за пропагандой как обычно лежат частные интересы, ограниченные взгляды, манипуляция фактами, стремление к власти и деньгам. Знаете, как некоторым людям греет возможность напакостить крупной корпорации по "экологическим мотивам" и получить за "правильную позицию" приличное вознаграждение? А для этого нужна широкая поддержка общества, вера этого общества в безупречную ценность этой позиции..


И только? Только манипуляция и стремление к власти? И ни капли сострадания? Мне кажется, это тоже ограниченный взгляд на вещи.




> Легко считать себя благородным защитником животных, призывая не убивать их для еды и для одежды. Но Вы наверняка не задумывались, сколько людей на Земле смогут прожить и на каких территориях, исключительно на растительной пище и на продуктах животноводства (шерсть, молоко), если при этом использовать щадящие технологии растениеводства.


Вы знаете, я задумывалась. И не осуждаю никого и не призываю в общем-то тоже. Помимо территорий есть огромные мегаполисы, где люди живут так, как будто завтра конец света и сегодня можно позволить себе все, не задумываясь ни о животных, ни о территориях и т.д. Собственно, сознание именно этого, так сказать "цивилизованного" общества есть смысл менять.




> Просто следует не забывать о том, что жизнь многообразна и очень взаимозависима.


Абсолютно согласна. Имхо, Вы так же видите только часть, а не всю картину.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Мне на минуту показалось, что обсуждение уже перешло на личности.... :Smilie: 
В коне концов, вы , те кто не ест мяса и не носит одежду и обувь из животных!
Вы действительно КРУЧЕ остальных! И мы вас сильно уважаем! 
Более того, мы даже уважаем вашу точку зрения, хотя она отличается от точки зрения каждого из нас. 
Можете гордиться этим или же не гордиться - это ваше право. 
Ведь все равно карма - штука личная, и каждый ответит лично. Какой смысл вам смаковать и обсасывать этот вопрос? Все уже согласны, что ВЫ - КРУЧЕ!

Мясо - это просто еда. Я не испытываю ни радости ни сожаления когда ем. Это просто еда. А на ваши возражения про страдания живых существ сразу напрашивается один ответ: Каждый из нас в прошлых жизнях был для кого-то пищей.  Трудно с этим спорить. Это нормальный порядок вещей.
Кого-то давит жаба что его съели в прошлых жизнях?

----------


## Эники Беники

> Понимаете? Обратите внимание, я привел конкретную цитату.


Мне вот, например, понятно что в той цитате человек не о себе говорит. И что там просто эмоции зашкаливают, вот и все. Поэтому и считаю, что выводы некорректны. 




> В коне концов, вы , те кто не ест мяса и не носит одежду и обувь из животных!
> Вы действительно КРУЧЕ остальных! И мы вас сильно уважаем! 
> Более того, мы даже уважаем вашу точку зрения, хотя она отличается от точки зрения каждого из нас. 
> Можете гордиться этим или же не гордиться - это ваше право. 
> Ведь все равно карма - штука личная, и каждый ответит лично. Какой смысл вам смаковать и обсасывать этот вопрос? Все уже согласны, что ВЫ - КРУЧЕ!


Почему Вы вообще решили, что речь о том, кто круче?? :EEK!:

----------


## Won Soeng

Я и не претендую на всеведение. 
По вашим вопросам.



> И только? Только манипуляция и стремление к власти? И ни капли сострадания? Мне кажется, это тоже ограниченный взгляд на вещи.


Нет не только. Но отличить мифы от истины становится все сложнее. Например пресловутый Киотский протокол - величайших грех всех зеленых этого мира, величайшее заблуждение, в которое окунули все сострадательные умы, и результатом тому будет огромная инерция в игнорировании честных исследований и честных результатов, а затем - длительная стагнация экологических идей вообще во всем мире. Спекуляции даром не проходят, особенно в таком масштабе... Таких мифов, увы, очень много. Те же ретровирусы. 



> Помимо территорий есть огромные мегаполисы, где люди живут так, как будто завтра конец света и сегодня можно позволить себе все, не задумываясь ни о животных, ни о территориях и т.д. Собственно, сознание именно этого, так сказать "цивилизованного" общества есть смысл менять.


Вы все-таки не прониклись достаточно глубоко, чтобы понять суть. Я специально привел аргумент о количестве жителей планеты, способных существовать при щадящем растениеводстве и молочно-шерстяном животноводстве. Понимаете? Это не просто какая-то абстрактная цифра. 4 миллиарда оказываются лишними, еще 1,5 миллиарда - глубоко страдающими, наподобие наркоманов, лишенных дозы. Эти жители не живут на тех территориях. Знаете откуда делаются такие расчеты?
Вам следует понимать энергетический баланс питания человечества. Вам следует понимать его во всем цикле воспроизводства. Это не так уж и сложно, достаточно знать энергетическую ценность различных продуктов, потребность человека в энергии, минералах и микроэлементах, продуктивность растениеводства и животноводства в пересчете квадратного метра в год на одного человека. И Вы все поймете легко и непринужденно. 
После этого останется учесть энергетические затраты на воспроизводство, температурный баланс различных регионов планеты (потери тепла живыми организмами) и Вы увидите, что останется. Дело ведь не в том, что животные страдают от того, что их убивают. Дело в том, что огромная часть животных не родилась бы, не будь потребность в их убийстве. Мы живем в этом мире, в таком, каким он уже сложился на момент нашей жизни. 
Выглядит изумительным разложить все по полочкам, все моральные и нравственные аспекты и требовать от всех их исполнения, а тех, кто не исполняет - клеймить и высмеивать, или может быть лечить? Разделить всех на хороших и плохих по подобному кодексу. Ну и что? 
Если бы Будда стремился освободить этот мир от мучений насильственной смерти - как Вы думаете, он бы давал то учение, которое он дал?
Задумайтесь, отчего дан завет "не убивать"? Потому что к убийству ведет омрачение, ожесточение. Это омрачение, это ожесточение - есть страдание. Осознание этого приведет к устранению страдания, устранению жестокости. 
Отчего животных часто убивают жестоко? Оттого что приходится подавлять свои истинные, естественные ощущения к убийству. Отчего солдаты вернувшиеся с войн испытывают колоссальные психологические проблемы?
Но следует помнить, что умерщвление может быть сострадательным - то есть без причинения страданий. Это можно делать только с чутким сердцем. Но если не знать, что это возможно - то как можно допустить подобную мысль? Для эмоциональных, добрых, сердечных людей - любое убийство - за гранью сострадания к убийце. Как известно - легко сострадать слабым и беззащитным. Куда труднее - агрессивным и жестоким. Потому что мы приписываем страданиям слабых и безащщитных внешние причины, они ведь как бы жертвы обстоятельств. А то, что агрессивным и жестоким человек становится вследствие непреодоленных страданий - как-то принимать не очень радостно. Раз сильный - должен сам справляться. А он - справился. Он делает то, от чего не будет страдать сам. Просто ему никто не помогал, и он не считает себя обязанным своим жертвам.
И ведь это все о разнице между состраданием и жалостью. Когда жалость принимается за сострадание, учение о страдании превращается в учение о смягчении мучений.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И что там просто эмоции зашкаливают, вот и все.


Подумайте об этом. Эмоции не возникают на пустом месте. Особенно - если они зашкаливают. Вы можете не верить, что могут быть основания понимать, что движет людьми в том или другом случае. Но Вы можете это проверить. Когда Вы понимаете происхождение своих эмоций, Вы можете понимать происхождение эмоций и у других людей.

----------


## Эники Беники

> Если бы Будда стремился освободить этот мир от мучений насильственной смерти - как Вы думаете, он бы давал то учение, которое он дал?
> Задумайтесь, отчего дан завет "не убивать"? Потому что к убийству ведет омрачение, ожесточение. Это омрачение, это ожесточение - есть страдание. Осознание этого приведет к устранению страдания, устранению жестокости.


Я так понимаю, что когда мы причиняем боль другим существам, в нас действует омрачение, то есть разделение мира на внешний и внутренний, на "я" и "они". Когда мы сострадаем - мы не разделяем. 




> Отчего животных часто убивают жестоко? Оттого что приходится подавлять свои истинные, естественные ощущения к убийству.


Тут не поняла. Это откуда истинные, естественные ощущения к убийству? Если наша истинная природа - это природа будды.




> Отчего солдаты вернувшиеся с войн испытывают колоссальные психологические проблемы?


 Масса причин. Я работала с ребятами из Чечни. Многим из них снится, как они убивают и это мучительно для них. Я думаю, что их психологические проблемы - это некое предвидение своих собственных будущих страданий.

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

> Почему Вы вообще решили, что речь о том, кто круче??


Потому что этот вопрос поднят на форуме. Вы же хотите признательности и одобрения ваших поступков..... :Smilie:  
Какой же смысл в "подвиге", если об этом никто не знает..... :Smilie:  
Вот  вы (вегетарианцы) похвастались - все оценили ваш духовный подвиг. 
Еще что-нибудь желаете? :Smilie:

----------


## Эники Беники

> Потому что этот вопрос поднят на форуме. Вы же хотите признательности и одобрения ваших поступков..... 
> Какой же смысл в "подвиге", если об этом никто не знает..... 
> Вот вы похвастались - все оценили ваш духовный подвиг. 
> Еще что-нибудь желаете?


В каком месте я похвасталась?  :EEK!:  
Вы выводы делаете, на чем основываясь? Такое впечатление, что на своих грезах.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я так понимаю, что когда мы причиняем боль другим существам, в нас действует омрачение, то есть разделение мира на внешний и внутренний, на "я" и "они". Когда мы сострадаем - мы не разделяем.


Хорошо подметили.




> Тут не поняла. Это откуда истинные, естественные ощущения к убийству? Если наша истинная природа - это природа будды.


Чем больше непохоже на человека существо, тем труднее воспринимаются чувства этого существа, тем труднее представлять себя на месте этого существа. Чем более похоже существо, тем труднее игнорировать эмпатию - узнавание чувств, которые это существо испытывает. 
Маленький ребенок, еще не знакомый со множеством проявлений чувств и эмоций очень легко может причинить боль, но он еще слаб. 
Взрослый человек, чтобы отрешиться от ощущений в собственном организме, порождаемых непрерывной работой ума по распознаванию, узнаванию - должен осознанно не видеть, должен концентрировать внимание на чем-то, что не вызывает эмоционального отклика, отвлекает от восприятия мучений и страдания, не дает воспроизводить на подсознательном уровне собственному организму тех ощущений, которые испытывает жертва. 



> Я работала с ребятами из Чечни. Многим из них снится, как они убивают и это мучительно для них. Я думаю, что их психологические проблемы - это некое предвидение своих собственных будущих страданий.


Все, что осознанно вытесненно за пределы восприятия имеет тенденцию возвращаться в самые неожиданные моменты.

----------


## Поляков

> Нет, я не думаю, что Аня сидит в кожаных штанах и уплетает котлету.


Это не про Аню! Честно сказать, я даже не знаю кто это.



> Дело в следующем, есть еще такой аспект: насколько я понимаю, убийства, сокращают жизнь и подрывают здоровье.


Че-то история говорит о другом - все известные наиболее массовые убийцы прожили долгую вполне благополучную жизнь.

----------


## Ygg

> Потому что этот вопрос поднят на форуме. Вы же хотите признательности и одобрения ваших поступков..... 
> Какой же смысл в "подвиге", если об этом никто не знает..... 
> Вот  вы (вегетарианцы) похвастались - все оценили ваш духовный подвиг. 
> Еще что-нибудь желаете?


Очень интересное наблюдение, я считаю. Действительно, легко представить себе человека, который выступает на форумах именно с такой мотивацией.

А думать о собеседнике, что он отговаривает одних существ обижать другие существа просто из сострадания к обоим участникам кровавой драмы, почему-то гораздо сложнее, не так ли? Даже в голову не сразу придет. Интересно, с чем это может быть связано?

----------


## Huandi

> Вы можете из сострадания к животным, которых убьют завтра, не поддерживать платежеспособный спрос на изделия животного происхождения сегодня, если есть такая возможность. А сейчас такая возможность есть. И если вы ослабите этот платежеспособный спрос хотя бы на пипетку, то этой пипеткой боли будет меньше в океане страдания


В том-то и дело, что пр актически ослабить невозможно. Ни одно животное, выращиваемое на забой, хозяин просто так на волю не отпустит, и уж подавно не будет содержать до естественной его смерти (мол, подумает мясник, раз пару гринписовцев не купили кожу, то дайка я не буду забивать свинью, а стану ее ублажать до ее старости - видимо так воображают некоторые). Можно сколько угодно воображать, что якобы что-то ослабится "на пипетку". А лучше сделать какое-нибудь конкретное доброе дело для какого-нибудь конкретного живого существа.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы можете из сострадания к животным, которых убьют завтра, не поддерживать платежеспособный спрос на изделия животного происхождения сегодня, если есть такая возможность. А сейчас такая возможность есть.


Вот это и есть заменитель практики.
То, что должно быть сделано - не делается, а то, что не должно - делается.

----------


## Топпер

> *Вегетарианство*
> 
> Не следует судить о чистоте или порочности человека только по тому, что он ест.
> В Амагандха Сутте (Сутта Нипата 2.2) Будда говорит:
> Ни хождение обнажённым, ни спутанные волосы, ни нанесение на себя грязи, ни пост, ни сон на земле, ни обтирание тела золой, ни хождение на пятках, не могут очистить человека, не преодолевшего сомнение [в Трёх Драгоценностях].
> Само по себе употребление рыбы и мяса не делает людей порочными. Порочным человек становится от ханжества, обмана, зависти, тщеславия, пренебрежения и других дурных намерений. Люди оскверняют себя плохими мыслями и поступками. В Буддизме нет никакого строгого правила, которое запрещает последователям употреблять рыбу и мясо. Будда учил только тому, что последователи его учения не должны совершать преднамеренные убийства живых существ или просить других совершать подобные убийства для них.
> Хотя Будда не призывал монахов соблюдать вегетарианство, он учил, что ради самоуважения и самозащиты им следует избегать употребления десяти видов мяса. Это мясо человека, слона, лошади, собаки, змеи, льва, тигра, леопарда, медведя и гиены. Некоторые животные могут напасть на людей, если чувствуют запах мяса своего собрата. (Подробно об этом см. в Виная Питаке)
> Когда ученик по имени Дэвадатта предложил ввести в монашеской общине вегетарианство, Будда ответил отказом. Буддизм – это свободная религия, и Будда говорил, что человек должен сам решать, быть ему вегетарианцем или нет. Этот момент ясно указывает, что Будда не считал данное ограничение очень важным религиозным правилом. В учении Будды нет ни одного упоминания о том, что буддистам предписано вегетарианство.
> Врач Дживака Комарабхачча так обсуждал с Буддой этот противоречивый момент:
> ...


К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхера «Во что верят буддисты» пер. Павла Буре.

----------


## Топпер

> *Буддисты – вегетарианцы?* 
> 
> Некоторые – вегетарианцы, а некоторые нет. В Палийском Каноне я не нашёл никаких свидетельств тому, что Будда запрещал своим последователем есть мясо. Хотя некоторые могут указать на первое правило обучения как свидетельство того, что Будда рекомендовал последователям быть вегетарианцами, но на самом деле это правило касается только умышленного лишения жизни живого существа. В ней ничего не говорится об употреблении плоти мёртвых животных. Многие буддисты (и небуддисты) как следствие теряют желание употреблять мясо из сострадания к другим живым существам. Но, строго говоря, взгляд с точки зрения Тхеравады оставляет выбор, есть или не есть мясо, самому практикующему. 
> Монахам в традиции Тхеравады запрещено есть некоторые виды мяса [1], но так как их пища жертвуется им мирскими верующими [2], которые сами могут быть как вегетарианцами, так и мясоедами [3], на монахов не накладывается ограничение соблюдать строгое вегетарианство. Монахи в традиции Тхеравады не обязаны есть всё, что им положат в чашку для пищи, поэтому монах, соблюдающий вегетарианство, может не употреблять в пищу предложенное ему мясо. В некоторых областях Азии, где люди ничего не знают о вегетарианстве, монахам-вегетарианцам приходится выбирать – есть мясо или голодать. 
> Совершение убийства для добычи пищи (охота, рыболовство, установка капканов на животных или работа мясником) нарушает первое правило, то есть от этого необходимо воздерживаться. 
> Но что, если я ем или покупаю мясо, – не поддерживаю ли я тех, кто совершает убийство? Как передача другому "грязной работы" может быть совместима с буддийским принципом ненасилия, который является основой "Правильного намерения"? Это сложный вопрос. Хотя в суттах об этом ничего не говорится, но лично я считаю, что следует воздерживаться от просьб типа "убейте этого цыплёнка для меня", так как она провоцирует человека нарушить первое правило [4]. Это – накопление плохой кармы. (Подумайте об этом, когда вы собираетесь выбрать в ресторане живого лобстера, которого затем убьют и подадут вам на стол. Заказывая, вы отдаёте приказ на убийство.) Однако, покупка мяса уже мёртвого животного – совсем другое дело. Хотя моя покупка будет вложением в бизнес мясника или владельца ресторана, я не прошу его совершить убийство по моему желанию. Убьёт он ещё одну корову завтра или нет, – это его собственное дело, а не моё. Это важный момент. Здесь есть большое различие между личным выбором (влияющим на мои собственные поступки) и политическим (влияющим на поступки других людей). Каждый из нас должен сам найти для себя границу между первым и вторым. Совершенно необходимо помнить, что наставления Будды предназначены в первую очередь для того, чтобы помочь нам самим научиться находить наилучшие варианты действий (то есть кармы), а не заставлять кого-либо другого действовать каким-то образом. 
> Мы не смогли бы выжить в этом мире без нанесения вреда тем или другим живым существам. Как бы аккуратно мы ни ступали на землю, бесконечное количество насекомых и микробов незаметно погибают на каждом шагу под нашими ногами. Где и когда мы начнём проводить черту между "допустимым" и "недопустимым" наносимым вредом? Ответ Будды на этот вопрос ясен и реализуем на практике – это пять правил обучения. Он не требовал от последователей стать вегетарианцами, он просто просил соблюдать этические правила обучения. Для многих из нас это само по себе трудное испытание. С него мы и должны начинать.


Джон Буллитт "Frequently Asked Questions about Buddhism" Пер. Павла Буре. Ред. Д.Ивахненко

----------


## Топпер

Хорошая статья на тему мясоедения Будды

----------


## Топпер

Машинный перевод:




> До появления буддизма имеются некоторые Брахманы и recluses, кто верил в чистоту психического defilements через практику жесткой в пищу.  Они ели только рис и овощи, очень малые количества.  Они будут оставаться без пищи очень часто.  Они считали, что через этот путь, который был своего рода самостоятельной mortification, очистка может быть достигнута. 
>  Будда сказал: "Ах Sariputta, есть некоторые Samanas и Брахманы, которые занимают такие утверждения и просматривать чистоты путем nutriment (Aharena suddhi).  Они говорят так: "Мы живем на mugga фасоли (зеленый грамм).  Мы живем по кунжутом.  Мы живем на рис. "(Mahasihanada Сутта: MN).  Будда отвергает концепцию очищения через nutriment. 
>  Некоторые религиозные мыслители себя вегетарианство, как своего рода аскетизм.  Они строго практиковать вегетарианство, и воздерживаться от еды рыба и мясо по всей их жизни.  Будда сказал они являются людьми, которые сами пыток и практике самостоятельной пыткам действия (attantapo, attaparitapana nuyogam anuyutto). 
> * Будда не несет вегетарианства, как мораль.  Практика вегетарианства не является даже частью нравственности (сила), которая является одним из факторов, в восемь Благородный Путь.* 
>  Будда призывает Своих учеников на практике Dhutangas которые не являются обязательными, но необязательно.  Dhutanga буквально означает фактором разрушения психического примесей.  Практика вегетарианства не является своего рода Dhutangas.  Она не является важным фактором для прекращения страданий, а.  Поэтому Будда не призывать Его ученики практика вегетарианства.  Но Он посоветовал им умеренности в пищу.


Полная версия на английском языке здесь

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, давайте придерживаться темы. Про мясоедение это хоть и связанная но другая тема.

----------


## Топпер

Это я в ответ на цитаты из книги роси Филипа Капло. Больно уж там все намеренно перепутано.

----------


## Gaia

> Но отличить мифы от истины становится все сложнее. Например пресловутый Киотский протокол - величайших грех всех зеленых этого мира, величайшее заблуждение, в которое окунули все сострадательные умы, и результатом тому будет огромная инерция в игнорировании честных исследований и честных результатов, а затем - длительная стагнация экологических идей вообще во всем мире. Спекуляции даром не проходят, особенно в таком масштабе...


Я извиняюсь, конечно, за оффтоп, но удивила такая резко отрицательная оценка Киотского протокола. При всех его минусах, есть же и положительные моменты: ограничение выбросов парниковых газов, пример коллективного копромиссного принятия решения и т.д.  Может вы занимаетесь этой проблемой профессионально? Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылки на ваши исследования. Меня это интересует.

----------


## Pavel

> В Палийском Каноне я не нашёл никаких свидетельств тому, что Будда запрещал своим последователем есть мясо.


Много слов было сказано о том, что Будда не запрещал. Но для этого, надо либо закрыть глаза, либо отключить осознавание читаемых слов.

*Сутта Нипата
Книга первая Урагавагга "Змеиная"
1.8 Метта сутта "Дружелюбие"*


> 144. *Пусть он никогда даже и не подумает что-либо такое*, за что бы могли 
> упрекнуть его мудрые... Да будут счастливы все существа, да живут все они в 
> радости и довольстве!
> 145. Все живые существа, которые только есть на свете, и слабые и сильные, и 
> длинные и короткие, и большие и средние, и великие и малые,
> 146. видимые и невидимые, живущие близко и далеко, рожденные или только носимые 
> в утробе – все они да будут счастливы!
> 147. Пусть никто не обманывает других, пусть никто и никогда не обижает других, 
> пусть никто ни гневом, ни злобою не вредит другим.
> ...


Разве можем мы подумать о том, что мать способна носить кожу своего ребенка, объясняя это тем, что Будда напрямую не запрещал этого делать?
Разве можем мы подумать, что мать способна носить кожу своего ребенка, объясняя это тем, что ее ребенка убила не она и убили не для нее лично?
Разве можем мы подумать, что мать способна носить кожу своего ребенка, объясняя это тем, что в мире много детей гибнет по разным причинам?
Разве можем мы подумать о том, что мать может носить кожу своего ребенка, объясняя это тем, что дети для того другими людьми и растятся, чтобы с них снимать кожу и есть их мясо?
Разве можем мы подумать о том, что мать способна носить кожу своего ребенка, объясняя это тем, что жалости у нее к ее детям нет, а есть видение различий между жалостью и состраданием?
Разве можем мы подумать о том, что мать способна носить кожу своего ребенка, объясняя это тем, что это всего лишь одежда?
Разве можем мы подумать о том, что мать способна носить кожу своего ребенка, объясняя это тем, что так просто получилось, а размышлять об этом ее деянии ей недосуг - есть дело поважнее - Практика?
.........

Разве не запрещал нам Будда думать так о матери, чтобы мудрые за это могли нас упрекнуть?

Часто, когда некоторые люди пытаются внимательно и вдумчиво рассматривать поступки на бытовом уровне, их упрекают за то, что это мелкие вопросы, не заслуживающие столь серьезного внимания - взгляд, достойный лишь мирян.
Часто, когда некоторые люди выдвигают высокие нравственные требования к оценке поступков или мыслей, их упрекают за то, что подобные высокие требования выдвигаются лишь для монахов, но не для мирян.
Каждому, кто соединил себя с Дхармой, следовало бы определиться среди кого он - среди монахов или среди мирян, чтобы не путаться, а выполнять практики, рекомендованные Буддой для тех или для других.

Если мы миряне, то нельзя не обратить внимание на тот факт, что в Уставе для мирян на первом месте Будда разместил именно отношение ко всем живым существам. 
*2.14 Дхаммика сутта "Мирянин Дхаммика"*


> 392. Также и обязанности мирянина я разъясню вам, – как, ставши учеником, должен 
> жить он, чтобы благим сделаться здесь. Кто занят земными делами, тот не может вместить полный устав монашествующих.
> 393. Пусть он не убивает и не причиняет смерти живым существам, *пусть не одобряет он* тех, кто совершает убийство, *всех на земле защищая от вреда* – и слабых, и сильных.


Звучала мысль о том, что так мол можно дойти и до того, что начать парфюм выбирать согласно его вредности для окружающей среды, а не согласно его ароматическим свойствам. Так вот даже для мирян в устав прописан запрет не на использование  "плохого" парфюма (что порождает выбор), а запрет на украшательство тела венками и ароматизацию маслами. 


> 400. *Пусть он не носит венков, не умащается благовонными маслами* и ложе свое расстилает прямо на землю. Вот восьмеричное воздержание, поведанное Буддою, победившим страдание.


Если же мы монахи, то стоит ли говорить о той строгости и требовательности Устава по отношению к ним. Разве может быть так, что монахам "послабление вышло" в строгости отношения к всем живым существам, и уже можно их беречь не как мать бережет свое дитя, а как объект для будущих состраданий, когда Путь будет пройден и обретение сострадания ко всем живым существам будет достигнуто, т.е. не прямо здесь и не сейчас? Каждый согласится, что этого быть не может.

----------


## Huandi

> 144. Пусть он никогда даже и не подумает что-либо такое, за что бы могли упрекнуть его *мудрые*


Мудрые и не упрекают.

----------


## Pavel

> Мудрые и не упрекают.


Дело каждого выбирать себе мудрого.

*2.9 Кимсила сутта "Какой добродетелью"*


> 328. *Всегда благостно слово того, кто постиг верный смысл его*; понятое слушателем, оно западает в его сердце, как семя размышления; *понимание* нерадивых, *беспечных не возрастет никогда*.


*2.8 Нава сутта "Судно"*


> 315. Славьте того, от кого поучаетесь Дхарме, как боги восхваляют Индру, – великое слово возвещает он вам, мудрый, достойный, прославленный.
> 316. *В глубоком раздумье вникнув в Дхарму, разумный и в жизни своей следует правилам, согласным с ним*: он становится сведущим, опытным, горячо привязанным к своему наставнику.
> 317. Кто учится у низкого учителя, безумца, не познавшего правды, завистливого, тот идет путем смерти, тот не победит неведения, не постигнет Дхармы.


По делам судите о мудром, а не по словам его.

*1.7 Васала сутта "Презренный"*


> 116. Кто в этом мире вредит живым существам, один раз или дважды рожденным, в ком нет к ним сострадания, – в том ты признай презренного.
> ...125. Кто, просимый научить доброму, поучает дурному, кто советует другим 
> лживость и изворотливость, – в нем, кто бы он ни был, ты признай резренного.
> ...134. *Кто, не будучи благословенным, тщится представить из себя благословенного*, тот есть только тать во всех мирах и в мире Брахмы: тот – *САМЫЙ ГНУСНЫЙ из всех презренных*; всех тех, о ком говорил я здесь, считай ты презренными!


Так что, с определением, кто мудрец надо быть очень внимательным и всегда тщательно проверять, следуют ли его слова слову Будды и следуют ли *его дела* слову Будды.

----------


## Huandi

Pavel, совершенно не понимаю, с какой целью Вы это цитируете...

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, совершенно не понимаю, с какой целью Вы это цитируете...


Вы считаете это лишним читать или для Вас важнее мои цели, чем содержание написанного?

----------


## Huandi

Мне интересно читать в теме только то, что к ней относится.

----------


## Jamtso

> В том-то и дело, что пр актически ослабить невозможно. Ни одно животное, выращиваемое на забой, хозяин просто так на волю не отпустит, и уж подавно не будет содержать до естественной его смерти (мол, подумает мясник, раз пару гринписовцев не купили кожу, то дайка я не буду забивать свинью, а стану ее ублажать до ее старости - видимо так воображают некоторые). Можно сколько угодно воображать, что якобы что-то ослабится "на пипетку". А лучше сделать какое-нибудь конкретное доброе дело для какого-нибудь конкретного живого существа.


Это заблуждение на счет невозможности ослабления спроса. Можно было бы прочесть лекцию о влиянии решения, принимаемого индивидуальным домашним хозяйством, на совокупный спрос или предложение, о соотношении и обратной связи микро и макро-экономик, но ей не место на буддийском форуме. За свое решение вы несете ответственность сами. При этом вы не можете знать, сколько еще человек примут аналогичное вам решение, и как это отразится на статистике больших чисел в пределах макроэкономики, а также то, как это отразится впоследствии на решении индивидуумов, формирующих совокупное предложение на рынке. Отвечайте за себя и за свою «пипетку». Остальное приложится.
Конкретные дела всегда приветствуются! Этим и пытаюсь заниматься.

----------


## Топпер

> Разве можем мы подумать о том, что мать способна носить кожу своего ребенка, объясняя это тем, что Будда напрямую не запрещал этого делать?
> Разве можем мы подумать, что мать способна носить кожу своего ребенка, объясняя это тем, что ее ребенка убила не она и убили не для нее лично?


Мы разве о защите материнства и детства говорим?
Вы не находите, что это немного разные темы? Для меня, по крайней мере, корова не матерью ни ребёнком не представляется.



> Разве не запрещал нам Будда думать так о матери, чтобы мудрые за это могли нас упрекнуть?


А для чего так думать о матери?



> Каждому, кто соединил себя с Дхармой, следовало бы определиться среди кого он - среди монахов или среди мирян, чтобы не путаться, а выполнять практики, рекомендованные Буддой для тех или для других.


Я определился: не убиваю сам и не призываю убивать других.



> Если же мы монахи, то стоит ли говорить о той строгости и требовательности Устава по отношению к ним. Разве может быть так, что монахам "послабление вышло" в строгости отношения к всем живым существам, и уже можно их беречь не как мать бережет свое дитя, а как объект для будущих состраданий, когда Путь будет пройден и обретение сострадания ко всем живым существам будет достигнуто, т.е. не прямо здесь и не сейчас? Каждый согласится, что этого быть не может.


Для монахов нет запрета на ношение обуви из кожи и поедании мяса. Запрещённые виды мяса я приводил в сообщении чуть выше.
А сообщение 155 - специально для вас.

----------


## Tiop

> Мы разве о защите материнства и детства говорим?
> Вы не находите, что это немного разные темы? Для меня, по крайней мере, корова не матерью ни ребёнком не представляется.


Но ведь Будда, глава всех мудрых, говорит, что нужно поступать так, как если бы они являлись...

----------


## Топпер

Что бы не убивать. Но убивать здесь никто и не призывает.
А разве Будда говорил, что-либо насчёт того, что бы не покупать или не принимать в дар?

----------


## Pavel

> А сообщение 155 - специально для вас.[/URL]


Топпер, ну зачем бесконечно так все переворачивать. 


> Они будут оставаться без пищи очень часто. Они считали, что через этот путь, который был своего рода самостоятельной mortification, очистка может быть достигнута.


Зачем Вы искривляете суть произносимых слов людьми до такого смысла, что они утверждают, что через отказ от мясоедения и отказ от использования кожаных изделий можно достичь очищения? Ведь таким образом можно подвергнуть сомнению *любую* нравственную заповедь Устава, объявив тех, кто призывает ее соблюдать в следовании самостоятельному пути, основанному на исключительно соблюдении этой заповеди. Это откровенно не честный прием, на что уже многократно указывалось различными участниками, призывающими к соблюдению заповеди сострадательного отношения к животным *на уровне* отношения матери к своему единственному ребенку.

Что касается Вашей невозможности представить себе живое существо своим ребенком, то это не ко мне - пока помочь не могу, *сам не владею*.

Однако, это не мешает мне однозначно понимать поедание мной мяса или использование мной изделий из кожи, как поступков неблаговидных, порицаемых, греховных. Таким же образом я отношусь к своему потреблению спиртного или табакокурения, как к привязанностям, проявляемым в опасных и *безнравственных* действиях, с которыми я "борюсь" с помощью учения Будды и другими доступными мне средствами.

----------


## Буль

... и вечный бой, покой нам только снится...  :Wink:

----------


## Pavel

> А разве Будда говорил, что-либо насчёт того, что бы не покупать или не принимать в дар?


Мы пошли по кругу. Будда говорил, чтобы относиться к животным, как мать к своему дитя. Вы же не считаете, что мать к своему дитя может относиться так, что может "покупать" или "принимать в дар" кожу своего ребенка? Зачем тогда спрашиваете? Тот, кто скажет такое про мать и ребенка, не появится. Будда не посчитал эти слова недостаточно непонятными, чтобы давать им разъяснения в форме специального устава по поведению по отношению к животным, в котором прописал бы конкретные запреты на... Посчитал бы непонятными, тогда расписал бы. Не верю, что кому-то что-то на самом деле не понятно. Любой атеист, христианин, иудей, мусульманин... поймет это наставление однозначно.

----------


## PampKin Head

Опять же... 
- Психоизменяющие вещества Буддой *запрещены* (есть такой обет, который можно взять);
- Сексуальная активность бхикшу *запрещена*...

И много чего запрещено...

А вот с введением вегетарианства как то не получилось... Я так понимаю, что алкоголь - более тяжкое для других живых существ, мам в прошлых жизнях.

----------


## Pavel

> А вот с введением вегетарианства как то не получилось... Я так понимаю, что алкоголь - более тяжкое для других живых существ, мам в прошлых жизнях.


Есть слова Будды о матери и ребенке. Их можно понять, если постараться, проявить радение, проявить озабоченность этими словами. К ним можно лишь добавить слова Будды о том, что:*2.9 Кимсила сутта "Какой добродетелью"*



> 328. Всегда благостно слово того, кто постиг верный смысл его; понятое слушателем, оно западает в его сердце, как семя размышления; понимание нерадивых, беспечных не возрастет никогда.


Я уже не пытаюсь обратить ваше внимание на то, что в сравнении с матерью Будда говорит об отношении матери к своему ЕДИНСТВЕННОМУ ребенку, лишая возможности всяких инсенуаций типа "а что если у ее второго дитя, да по сравнению с первым?..". Но это уже мелочи по сравнению с общим смыслом сказанного. Если он кому-то не понятен, то станет ли ему понятен акцент на единсвенности ребенка?

----------


## Huandi

> Это заблуждение на счет невозможности ослабления спроса.


Нет, не заблуждение. К тому же уже говорилось, что даже снижение спроса не приведет к неубийству уже живущих животных. Поэтому, "пипеточники" борются даже не за мнимое статистическое неубийство живых существ, а за нерождение животных на фермах, то есть за снижение популяции домашних животных. И вот в этой цели уже явно нет ничего разумного.

----------


## Аньезка

Мой опыт общения с мясоедами показывает, что все эти рассуждения про невозможность сократить число убийств ЖС и прочее идут от одной простой вещи: цепляние и невозможность отказаться от сильного пристрастия к мясной пище. Это привязанность, которая перекрывает все.

----------


## Ygg

> Нет, не заблуждение. К тому же уже говорилось, что даже снижение спроса не приведет к неубийству уже живущих животных. Поэтому, "пипеточники" борются даже не за мнимое статистическое неубийство живых существ, а за нерождение животных на фермах, то есть за снижение популяции домашних животных. И вот в этой цели уже явно нет ничего разумного.


"Пипеточники", как вы выражаетесь, ведут борьбу вовсе не за это. Прежде всего они борятся за общее "смягчение нравов" и более сострадательные взаимоотношения каждого с каждым. Чтоб через условные 25 лет никому и в голову не пришло, что выращивать и убивать зверя ради какого-то там меха или кожи - это нормально. Что носить шкуру убитого животного, когда полно синтетики, это нормально. Речь идет именно об изменении порядка вещей, разве это нужно объяснять?

Разумеется, можно сказать, что это утопия. Однако ж еще лет 400 назад что в мире творилось? А сейчас вот с человека, даже если он реально никому не нравится, кожу заживо не снимут, и даже на кол не посадят. А если и посадят, никому в здравом уме не покажется, что "это нормально". 

Вот, собственно, и все дела. Такое же изменение отношений в дальней перспективе светит и другим животным. Всё очень просто.

И даже нельзя сказать, что Буддизм тут не при чем.

----------


## Аньезка

Соседка по новогоднему столу в Кунпенлинге очень сокрушалась, что не может кушать ветчину, потому что повара ее разложили в форме хрюшки и глаза вставили в виде оливок. Правда глаза колет. А так - ломтем на хлебе - ничего, вроде уже и не свинка, а так - продукт питания. Почти всем хрюшек и коровок гипотетически жаль, но колбаса - это же не хрюшка. А вот если представить, что они чувствовали, когда их забивали - кусок в рот не полезет.

----------


## Huandi

> Речь идет именно об изменении порядка вещей, разве это нужно объяснять?
> 
> Разумеется, можно сказать, что это утопия.


Это не просто утопия. Это та утопия, которая отвлекает от действий более реальных и полезных. 




> Такое же изменение отношений в дальней перспективе светит и другим животным. Всё очень просто.


Вы о чем? Думаете, будут выращивать домашних животных, чтобы они просто дожили до естественной смерти в хороших условиях? Или вообще не будут их содержать? Тогда те, кто мог бы родиться домашним животным, и прожить в общем-то в хороших условиях до самой смерти, родится где-то еще. И раз уж была карма умереть не своей смертью, то скорее всего так с ним будет. Что и кого вы спасаете, в результате, если посмотреть на все в гипотетическом ракурсе, и предположить, что перестали разводить домашних животных вообще?

Исправить участь можно только у УЖЕ родившихся существ.

----------


## Huandi

Мы не можем помочь неким существам, которые в силу кармы должны родиться в плохих условиях, сделав эти условия лучше заранее. Так как это будет означать, что эти существа уже у нас, на хорошей ферме, не родятся, а родятся те, у кого карма получше. А вот уже родившимся, и попавшим в плохие словия, помочь можно. Простая логика, правда?

----------


## Буль

> Есть слова Будды о матери и ребенке. Их можно понять, если постараться, проявить радение, проявить озабоченность этими словами.


Прямо закрываю глаза и почти реально вижу как Вы подходите к собаке у помойки и говорите что-то вроде: "_Здравствуйте, мама! Рад Вас видеть в добром здравии, что же Вы с помойки едите, сейчас непременно пойдёмте ко мне, у меня пока поживёте, а потом квартирку Вам снимем... ооо, сынок! что же ты такой голодный? Сейчас я тебе еды дам (вегетарианской, разумеется)..._" и далее в том же духе.

Смешно? Не знаю уж как Вам, а мне это кажется смешным. А ведь именно так мы относимся к своим матерям и детям. И знаете что именно мне кажется смешным? Как раз то, на чём Вы настаиваете: на буквальном и точном  перенесении отношения между родителями и детьми и людьми и животными. В наставлении Будды относиться к животным как к Вашим матерям и детям Вы упускаете важную часть "*как*", поэтому и получается смешно. Вы воспринимаете (и нас понуждаете воспринимать) приведённое Буддой сравнение как прямую аналогию

----------


## Ygg

> Это не просто утопия. Это та утопия, которая отвлекает от действий более реальных и полезных.


О каких конкретно действиях речь? И в чем заключается отвлечение, если признать, что вегетарианство и прочее смягчение нравов есть просто следствие буддийской практики?




> Вы о чем? Думаете, будут выращивать домашних животных, чтобы они просто дожили до естественной смерти в хороших условиях? Или вообще не будут их содержать? Тогда те, кто мог бы родиться домашним животным, и прожить в общем-то в хороших условиях до самой смерти, родится где-то еще. И раз уж была карма умереть не своей смертью, то скорее всего так с ним будет. Что и кого вы спасаете, в результате, если посмотреть на все в гипотетическом ракурсе, и предположить, что перестали разводить домашних животных вообще?


Сейчас сложно об этом говорить. Но, безусловно, на исходе средневековья умные и небессердечные люди были обеспокоены сокращением публичных казней и пыток, понимая, что решение, принятое под давлением утопических идеалистов, оставит без работы целую отрасль. Куда пойдет палач, когда пытки будут отменены? Что будут есть его дети? Вы вообще представляете, сколько людей задействовано в индустрии? Вы хотите обречь их на нищету и скорби просто ради сомнительного блага каких-то еретиков? А? А?

Кстати, молочное животноводство, думаю, останется с нами надолго. И шерстяное тоже. А одомашенной свинье придется коротать век в зооуголке при дворце пионеров, действительно страшная судьба.

----------


## Huandi

Повторю свое сообщение, потому что он мне кажется достойным особого обсуждения, но осталось на прошлой странице. Вдруг кто-нибудь не заметит  :Smilie: 




> Мы не можем помочь неким существам, которые в силу кармы должны родиться в плохих условиях, сделав эти условия лучше заранее. Так как это будет означать, что эти существа уже у нас, на хорошей ферме, не родятся, а родятся те, у кого карма получше. А вот уже родившимся, и попавшим в плохие условия, помочь можно. Простая логика, правда?


Ygg, вот давайте это рассмотрим.

----------


## Tiop

> В наставлении Будды относиться к животным как к Вашим матерям и детям Вы упускаете важную часть "как", поэтому и получается смешно.


Ко всем живым существам. Включая Вашу мать, Вашего соседа, бродягу, копающегося в помойке, собак и т.д.

Не как к матерям и детям, а как мать к ребенку.




> Вы воспринимаете (и нас понуждаете воспринимать) приведённое Буддой сравнение как прямую аналогию


Ну всё правильно - Будда проводит аналогию между описанным отношением  и  нужным отношением ко всем живым существам. Если бы он хотел сказать что-то другое, он выбрал бы другой пример, наверное.

----------


## Ygg

> Мы не можем помочь неким существам, которые в силу кармы должны родиться в плохих условиях, сделав эти условия лучше заранее. Так как это будет означать, что эти существа уже у нас, на хорошей ферме, не родятся, а родятся те, у кого карма получше. А вот уже родившимся, и попавшим в плохие словия, помочь можно. Простая логика, правда?


Давайте я вам проще логику покажу.
Мне не нравится, что живые существа страдают, и я стараюсь облегчить их страдания так, как могу на данный момент. Причем, что характерно, животные, может быть, даже и в лучшем положении - как отстрадают свое, так их и отпустят. (По одной из концепций, с которой я, впрочем, не согласен, животные не создают карму, а просто тратят уже накопленную.)

А вот за тех *людей*, которые причиняют страдания другим, реально страшно.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> Ну всё правильно - Будда проводит аналогию между описанным отношением  и  нужным отношением ко всем живым существам. Если бы он хотел сказать что-то другое, он выбрал бы другой пример, наверное.


Скажите, пожалуйста, Вы относитесь к бродячим собакам как мать к ребёнку? В чём это отношение выражается?

----------


## Huandi

> Мне не нравится, что живые существа страдают, и я стараюсь облегчить их страдания так, как могу на данный момент.


Та позиция, которую вы защищаете в этом треде, несколько иная - вы преследуете цель в будущем сократить количество домашних животных, выращиваемых на убой. Причем, методами, весьма сомнительными для достижения этой цели. То есть, фактически, ни одному реальному животному судьбу вы не улучшите.

----------


## Tiop

> Скажите, пожалуйста, Вы относитесь к бродячим собакам как мать к ребёнку? В чём это отношение выражается?


Ваш вопрос по теме разговора? При чём здесь я? Вы не "переходите на личности"?

----------


## Huandi

> Причем, что характерно, животные, может быть, даже и в лучшем положении - как отстрадают свое, так их и отпустят. (По одной из концепций, с которой я, впрочем, не согласен, животные не создают карму, а просто тратят уже накопленную.)


Последняя версия это как раз классическая буддийская. Только "тратят" конечно не  втом смысле, что они ее "отрабатывают", а в том, что мало имеют способностей создавать новую - то есть мало могут действовать осознанно.

----------


## Буль

> Мне не нравится, что живые существа страдают, и я стараюсь облегчить их страдания так, как могу на данный момент.


Интересно, а как именно Вы можете? Что Вы делаете?

----------


## Владов

> Интересно, а как именно Вы можете? Что Вы делаете?


Разговорами на этом форуме  :Wink:

----------


## Буль

> Ваш вопрос по теме разговора? При чём здесь я?


Простите, я не посмотрел что Вы не практикуете буддизм. Конечно, мой вопрос актуален только для буддистов. Простите ещё раз.

----------


## Ygg

> Та позиция, которую вы защищаете в этом треде, несколько иная - вы преследуете цель в будущем сократить количество домашних животных, выращиваемых на убой. Причем, методами, весьма сомнительными для достижения этой цели. То есть, фактически, ни одному реальному животному судьбу вы не улучшите.


С одной стороны, наверное, вам виднее, какую позицию я защищаю в этом треде. А с другой, всё ж таки, было бы интересно уточнить несколько второстепенных моментов:
1. В чем заключается сомнительность методов? (Да, и о каких вообще методах речь?)
2. Видите ли вы принципиальную разницу между смягчением отношений среди людей и смягчением отношений людей к животным? И если да, то в чем она заключается? (А если нет, то последний аргумент - Гитлер тоже был вегетарианцем, и к чему это привело! - вы использовать не сможете.)

----------


## Huandi

> 1. В чем заключается сомнительность методов? (Да, и о каких вообще методах речь?)


Речь о методах навроде неприобретения обуви из кожи. Почему сомнительны - много раз уже говорили.




> 2. Видите ли вы принципиальную разницу между смягчением отношений среди людей и смягчением отношений людей к животным?


Люди "смягчаются" когда сыты и хорошо одеты.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мой опыт общения с мясоедами показывает, что все эти рассуждения про невозможность сократить число убийств ЖС и прочее идут от одной простой вещи: цепляние и невозможность отказаться от сильного пристрастия к мясной пище. Это привязанность, которая перекрывает все.


Я легко могу обходиться без мясной пищи сколько угодно долгое время. Можно попросить Вас учесть это в Вашем опыте общения? Мои аргументы касаются совершенно другого, и они меня привели к мыслям о том, что за пропагандой лежит кое-что другое, чем за популяризацией. 
А дело еще в том, что Вы даже не представляете, каким образом этот мир может отказаться от мясного животноводства, какой страшной ценой. Вы думаете, что 4 миллиарда людей просто мирно умрут от недостатка растительной пищи? 

Чудесно призывать всех к тому, что допустимо и некритично в области погрешности. И не думать о том, почему Будда прямо не запретил есть мясо, так же как прямо запретил многое другое. 

Вегитарианство придумал не Будда. Отказ от мяса никогда прямо не входил в требования к монахам. Тем не менее во многих монастырях (возможно в большинстве) мяса не едят. Просто, скромно, не едят, не делая из этого пропаганды и необходимости. Если Вы хотите жить в этом монастыре, Вам придется отказаться от мяса. Если монахам из этого монастыря где-то подадут мясо, они не станут упрекать дающего, не станут ни радоваться, ни огорчаться. Кто-то мягко откажется, кто-то из признательности съест. 

Вот такое поведение - достойно уважения. А бездумная пропаганда, ведущая к страданиям множества существ - достойна отпора. Не потому что отказ от мяса - это плохо. Плохо аргументировать отказ от мяса  ханжескими, толком неосознаваемыми, внедренными современной пропагандой, насквозь пропитанной очень неприятной политикой и жаждой власти принципами.

Относительно Киотского протокола. Он несомненно нацелен на позитивные изменения. Сокращение загрязнений, строительство очистных, бережные технологии - да, это здорово. Проблема в том, каким способом его внедряли, чем прикрывались, и в тех способам, которыми очернялись все результаты исследований, которые явно показывали огромные натяжки по вопросам выделения углекислоты и изменения климата. Когда применяются такие методы - за ними лежат частные интересы. Огромные частные интересы и серьезные финансовые потоки. 

В такой спешке производство всех необходимых очистных сооружений, смена технологий имеет очень высокую цену. Здесь кто-нибудь знает, каков объем выбросов необходимо произвести, чтобы произвести необходимую для этого модернизацию технологий промышленности без ухудшения уровня жизни людей? По разным расчетам этот дополнительный объем выбросов компенсируется снижением выбросов в течение 80-120 лет. При том, что воспроизводство основных средств старого цикла составляло от 40 до 60 лет, а ОС нового цикла от 10 до 25. 

Это обычная маркетинговая политика производителей "хай-тека". Мы более зеленые, да, поэтому покупайте больше нашей продукции! Да, она менее долговечна, она дороже, но она же экологичнее! Ну, каждый отдельный экземпляр - экологичнее. А то что их приходится производить за тот же период в 8-12 раз больше, ну что же, это общий прогресс, рост производительности. 

Знаете что происходит с исследованиями, которые анализируют промышленные циклы длительностью больше 25 лет? Попробуйте их найти. В лучшем случае обнаруживаются работы до 1975-1980 года. Сейчас слишком много сил, которым это невыгодно. Очень уж пахнет от такой экологичности. 

К сожалению, Киотский протокол - это маркетинговый инструмент запугивания тех, кто не хочет расставаться с ресурсами. При всей благородности декларируемых целей  :Frown: 

Давайте прежде освободимся от омрачений, а потом будем требовать друг от друга соблюдения моральных норм, которые нам кажутся обязательными. 

А пока давайте придерживаться тех обетов, которые мы на себя приняли, в той мере, в которой мы их понимаем. Практика и изучение Дхармы помогут избавиться от ложных заблуждений, а навязывание друг-другу собственных взглядов - вряд ли.

Пожалуйста, не подумайте, что я хочу кого-то убедить в своей позиции. Просто прошу принять во внимание, мы обладаем разным жизненным опытом и разным мировоззрением. Не нужно обижаться на то, что наше мировоззрение часто подвергается критике. Здесь нет безусловно правых или безусловно неправых. 

Поэтому очень не хотелось бы снова и снова сталкиваться с безапелляционной пропагандой тех или других нравственных принципов.

Важно понимание, внутренний источник нравственности, а не знание нравственных принципов и оправдание их.

И пожалуйста, не следует примерять на всех Винаю. Виная - это монашеский устав. Учить Винае - это право учителя или старшего монаха в монастыре. 

Самопальное исполнение правил Винаи вне общины - это только личная проблема. Но поучения в Винае вне общины - это уже слишком фарисейская черта. 

Отчего бы не помогать друг-другу в конкретных проблемах?

Простите все, для кого мои слова послужили пищей для раздражения, обиды, гнева или ненависти.

----------


## Tiop

> Простите, я не посмотрел что Вы не практикуете буддизм. Конечно, мой вопрос актуален только для буддистов. Простите ещё раз.


Это Ваше соображение, по-моему, здесь не существенно. Я просто не понял, почему Вы стали спрашивать меня об аспектах моей деятельности. Речь шла о том, что говорил Будда, а не о том, что делаю я. Но про себя я могу сказать, что мне близки эти наставления Будды о глубоком сердечном участии во всех живых существах.

----------


## Ygg

> Люди "смягчаются" когда сыты и хорошо одеты.


Так всё просто?
То есть, если я сейчас плотно поужинаю и тепло оденусь, практики развития сострадания мне сегодня можно не делать?

----------


## Huandi

"практики развития сострадания" это весьма специфическая буддийская практика, а мы, как я понимаю, говорили о простых людях.

----------


## Tiop

> Так всё просто?
> 
> ...
> 
> То есть, если я сейчас плотно поужинаю и тепло оденусь...


В монастырях люди плохо одеты и постоянно голодны...

Первая мировая война (высшее, думается, проявление жестких нравов) началась тогда, когда европейская экономическая сфера была как никогда ранее развита, проблем голода или безмерной эксплуатации рабочих (как в сер. 19-го) уже не было и в помине.

----------


## Won Soeng

Прошу прощения за небольшой офтопик. Любящая и заботливая мать разве ставит перед своим ребенком ту же нравственную планку, что и перед собой?
Давайте не будем требовать друг от друга определенной нравственности, которая как нам кажется необходима для нас самих. Истинная нравственность не может быть навязана, не может быть объяснена или преподана. Она может быть только самостоятельно усвоена. Усвоена в личном опыте. Пусть каждый двигается с той скоростью, с которой способен двигаться. Если кому-то будет полезна моя помощь в освобождении от страданий - я всегда готов протянуть руку. Если мясник однажды осознает, что совершая множество убийств он обретает карму, мировоззрение убийцы, это будет действительно благим поступком. Это станет возможным, если он обретет немного благой кармы. Но его нельзя заставить обрести благую карму. Можно усердно желать ему этого. 
Я прошу уважаемых собеседников обрести немного благой кармы, чтобы понять и принять друг-друга в том состоянии, в котором мы все находимся.

----------


## Huandi

Насчет мировых войн... опять почему-то вспоминается вегетарианец на букву Г.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ygg

> "практики развития сострадания" это весьма специфическая буддийская практика, а мы, как я понимаю, говорили о простых людях.


То есть, не получится? Жаль.
А вот как вы считаете, после того, как еда выполнит свою задачу в организме, а одежда протрется до дыр, человек останется смиренным?
И будет ли он хотя бы в той же степени немирным, как был до того, как вы его накормили и приодели?

----------


## Huandi

> То есть, не получится? Жаль.
> А вот как вы считаете, после того, как еда выполнит свою задачу в организме, а одежда протрется до дыр, человек останется смиренным?
> И будет ли он хотя бы в той же степени немирным, как был до того, как вы его накормили и приодели?


Что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо в буддизме тема известная. И как развивать сострадание тоже известно. Мы то тут о покупке ботинок из кожи говорим.

Нет, я не думаю, что просто отсутствие домашних животных, выращиваемых на убой, сделает нрав людей лучше. А вот проявление сострадания к уже живущим, реальным животным, даже другими людьми, думаю да, способно иметь некое пропедевтическое влияние.

----------


## Ygg

> Что такое хорошо, а что такое плохо в буддизме тема известная. И как развивать сострадание тоже известно. Мы то тут о покупке ботинок из кожи говорим.


Ну так вы согласны, что ботинки и еда сами по себе не способны решать даже мирские задачи, не говоря уже о --- ?
И если да, то может быть вообще нет смысла опираться на эти явления, каким-то образом их переоценивать?
А если мы не опираемся на них, считая, что это - лишь потребности организма, которые должны быть удовлетворены, и всё, то не логично ли найти наименее вредоносный способ их, потребностей, удовлетворение?
(Это ни в коем случае не призыв, это просто логическая цепочка, которую может проделать непредвзятый ум.)




> Нет, я не думаю, что просто отсутствие домашних животных, выращиваемых на убой, сделает нрав людей лучше. А вот проявление сострадания к уже живущим, реальным животным, даже другими людьми, думаю да, способно иметь некое пропедевтическое влияние.


Вообще-то это один процесс. Проявление сострадания к уже живущим сокращает потенциал к убою; чем меньше вокруг творится убоя, тем ниже ротация среди убиваемых, ну и так далее.

----------


## Huandi

> Ну так вы согласны, что ботинки и еда сами по себе не способны решать даже мирские задачи


Как раз наоборот - стабильность общества и устроенность жизни довольно важный фактор.




> Проявление сострадания к уже живущим сокращает потенциал к убою; чем меньше вокруг творится убоя, тем ниже ротация среди убиваемых, ну и так далее.


Нет, "ротация убивемых" ниже или выше стать не может. Так как определяется кармой конкретных существ. Не родятся на нашей ферме, родятся на другой, соседской, на другой планете и т.д.

----------


## Ygg

> Как раз наоборот - стабильность общества и устроенность жизни довольно важный фактор.


Ну и что же получается? Как известно из истории, Главный Вегетарианец накормил и одел народ Германии, но почему-то это не принесло такого большого счастья, как ожидалось. Нет ли у вас каких-либо идей на этот счет?




> Нет, "ротация убивемых" ниже или выше стать не может. Так как определяется кармой конкретных существ. Не родятся на нашей ферме, родятся на другой, соседской, на другой планете и т.д.


Ну мир не без добрых людей, правильно? Учение Будды есть на всех планетах.

----------


## Huandi

> Главный Вегетарианец накормил и одел народ Германии, но почему-то это не принесло такого большого счастья, как ожидалось.


Зачем чушь писать и передергивать? Понятно же, что благополучие включает в себя мирную жизнь в первую очередь. И никого он не накормил, население Германии жило очень бедно - военные расходы все съедали.

----------


## Ygg

> Зачем чушь писать и передергивать? Понятно же, что благополучие включает в себя мирную жизнь в первую очередь. И никого он не накормил, население Германии жило очень бедно - военные расходы все съедали.


Ну почему же. Вы, наверное, просто не в курсе. С 1933 года и где-то до середины 1942-го в стране отмечался колоссальный экономический подъем. Жизнь воспринималась как мирная, потому что война была где-то далеко, и сводки с фронтов поступали исключительно бравурные. Военные расходы многократно восполнялись ресурсами с захваченных территорий. Всё было очень хорошо. А кончилось, тем не менее, как обычно.

А всё почему?

(Риторический в каком-то смысле вопрос.)

----------


## Huandi

> А кончилось, тем не менее, как обычно.
> 
> А всё почему?


Потому что покупали обувь из кожи?

----------


## Ygg

> Потому что покупали обувь из кожи?


В том числе, и поэтому. В том числе.

О Трагедии Холокоста что-нибудь слышали?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Насчет мировых войн... опять почему-то вспоминается вегетарианец на букву Г.


Сталин ничуть не лучше, а народу коммунисты загубили ради светлых идей соц. стройки - несчетно

----------


## Huandi

> В том числе, и поэтому. В том числе.


Ну сколько можно? Чушь ведь.  :Smilie: 



> О Трагедии Холокоста что-нибудь слышали?


Тоже виноваты покупатели ботинок из кожи?



> а народу коммунисты загубили ради светлых идей соц. стройки - несчетно


А все почему - потому что любили кожанные портупеи, да?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Потому что покупали обувь из кожи?


Подушки из волос, мыло из жира и секонд-хенд.

----------


## Ygg

> Ну сколько можно? Чушь ведь.


Чушь - когда топка Холокоста поглотила семь миллионов невинных, а всё прочее население Германии в лучшем случае взирало на это с безразличием? У нас с вами разные представления о чуши, уж извините.

Дело не в коже, которая идет на ботинки или на абажуры. Дело в том, что на чужом несчастье счастья не построишь. И чем старательней человек закрывает глаза на чужие страдания, тем скорее он сам окажется в газовой камере или на бойне.

----------


## Huandi

> Подушки из волос, мыло из жира и секонд-хенд.


Вы проводите прямую аналогию с покупкой изделий из кожи животных?

----------


## Huandi

> Чушь - когда топка Холокоста поглотила семь миллионов невинных, а всё прочее население Германии в лучшем случае взирало на это с безразличием? У нас с вами разные представления о чуши, уж извините.


Я вообще не понял, почему вы вдруг перешли на тему Холокоста. И уже меня в чем-то упрекаете?

----------


## Ygg

> Я вообще не понял, почему вы вдруг перешли на тему Холокоста. И уже меня в чем-то упрекаете?


Вы выдвинули тезис, гласящий, что сытость и кожаная одежда способствуют смягчению нравов. Я привел пример, опровергающий этот тезис, поскольку базовым фактором является здесь происхождение этой сытости и этой кожи. Говоря метафорически, даже если в настоящий момент людоед сыт и обут, он всё равно, скорее всего, плохо кончит.

----------


## Aleksey L.

сейчас вот показывают передачу про Байконур, сколько там ракет запускалось ... сколько ресурсов (пушечного мяса, человеческих, природных) потрачено ради того, чтобы запускать эти самые ракеты в космос. Наверно, трудно найти другую такую отрасль, которая была бы настолько бесполезной и ненужной, как ракетостроение.

Это нужно разве что лишь с тем, чтобы играть в большую политику по-крупному.  Вот и все. Наличие ядерного потенциала страны - аргумент в диктовке своих условий другим державам. Вот ради чего весь сыр бор. 

А вообще, браться отстраненно рассуждать на непростые неоднозначные темы - неблагодарное и бесполезное по сути занятие, это как бесконечно чесать одно место )) .... чешешь-чешешь, а чесаться не перестает, только еще пуще ЧЕшетца ))

----------


## Huandi

> Вы выдвинули тезис, гласящий, что сытость и кожаная одежда способствуют смягчению нравов.


Про кожаную одежду я при этом не говорил. Имелось в виду, что неустроенность, голод и холод, совсем не способствуют массовой благости умов.




> Я привел пример, опровергающий этот тезис


Вы привели пример, показывающий, что одна лишь сытость не делает человека добрым. Но я же этого и не утверждал. Вегетарианство вот тоже никого не делает добрым. Обычно наоборот - весьма вспыльчивый и злобный народ.

----------


## Поляков

> Наверно, трудно найти другую такую отрасль, которая была бы настолько бесполезной и ненужной, как ракетостроение.
> 
> Это нужно разве что лишь с тем, чтобы играть в большую политику по-крупному.  Вот и все. Наличие ядерного потенциала страны - аргумент в диктовке своих условий другим державам. Вот ради чего весь сыр бор.


Если бы не это, мы сейчас не сидели бы в интернете. И трансляции передач, и видео дхармовых речей, и тексты были бы многим людям недоступны.

----------


## Tiop

> такую отрасль, которая была бы настолько бесполезной и ненужной, как ракетостроение.


Слышали о GPS ? А о спутниковой связи?  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Слышали о GPRS ?


Возможно, имеется в виду GPS?

----------


## Ygg

> Про кожаную одежду я при этом не говорил. Имелось в виду, что неустроенность, голод и холод, совсем не способствуют массовой благости умов.


Нет, и сообщение за номером 193 тому прямое свидетельство. Впрочем, это не так важно. Согласны ли вы, что не голодный и озябший человек может успешно решить свои проблемы за счет других живых существ?




> Вы привели пример, показывающий, что одна лишь сытость не делает человека добрым. Но я же этого и не утверждал. Вегетарианство вот тоже никого не делает добрым. Обычно наоборот - весьма вспыльчивый и злобный народ.


Ай-ай, очень нехорошо выглядят такие обобщения в адрес "народа". Ваш любимый вегетарианец тоже начинал не с газовых камер...

А пример показывает вовсе не то. Показывает он, что отольются кошке мышкины слезки. И что в паре "мучитель-жертва" сострадания заслуживают оба. Мучитель, может быть, даже больше, потому что у него _всё впереди_.

----------


## Huandi

Ygg, Вы уже, простите, какую-то фигню пишите. Чтобы обсуждать, надо придерживается логики и точности аргументов. А о чем вы сейчас говорите, зачем, и какой аргумент пытаетесь опровергнуть или доказать, я вообще не понимаю.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вы проводите прямую аналогию с покупкой изделий из кожи животных?


Ну, если бы я, будучи добропорядочным гражданином Германии 30-х годов, однажды запустил бы под наволочку руку и узнал бы, чем они набиты, я бы подумал, что подгнило что-то в датском королевстве, так сказать. Но я не стал бы бегать из дома в дом, с лозунгами ограничить потребление таких подушек, что бы снизить спрос на такие вещи. Ясно ведь, что дело не в подушках.
Я не знаю из чего сделаны мои ботинки. Меня это мало волнует. Они дешевые и прочные, уже два года ношу. Зато я знаю, что я делаю каждый день.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тонглен

----------


## Song Goku

> Чудесно призывать всех к тому, что допустимо и некритично в области погрешности. И не думать о том, почему Будда прямо не запретил есть мясо, так же как прямо запретил многое другое.


*отрывки из Ланкаватара-Сутры, в которой целая глава посвящена недопустимости мясоедения:

"Во имя идеалов добра и чистоты, Бодхисаттве надлежит воздерживаться от употребления в пищу умерщвленной плоти, рождённой от семени, крови и тому подобного. Во избежание устрашения животных и внушения им ужаса, Бодхисаттва, добивающийся обретения сострадания, да не вкушает плоти живых существ...

Неверно то, что мясо годится в пищу, коль скоро животное не было убито вами самостоятельно, по вашему приказу либо намеренно не предназначалось вам... запомните, в будущем могут придти те..., кто под влиянием своей привязанности к мясу, будут выстраивать разнообразные хитроумные аргументы в оправдание мясоедения...

Как бы то ни было... употребление мяса в любом виде, любым способом, в любом месте однозначно и навсегда запрещено... Мясо же употреблять я никому не дозволял, не дозволяю и не буду дозволять впредь...".

Или эти строки из Сурангама-Сутры:

"Цель практик Дхьяны и попыток достижения Самадхи состоит в том, чтобы избежать страданий жизни, но ища избавления от страданий для себя, как можем мы продолжать причинять его другим? До тех пор, пока вы не научитесь контролировать свой ум до такой степени, что самоя мысль о жестокости или убийстве будет вам противна, не избежать вам оков бытия... После моей Паринирваны, в последнюю Кальпу, всевозможные демоны будут являться повсюду, обманывая людей и внушая им, что они могут продолжать питаться плотью и достигнуть при этом Просветления... Как может Бхикшу, желающий стать освободителем всех прочих, сам жить за счёт крови и плоти других живых существ?"40

Махапаринирвана-Сутра (версия Махаяны) гласит: "Употребление мяса в пищу уничтожает зерно великого сострадания".*
Сколько можно?! Наверное это не БФ, а по большей части собрание жестокосердечных и черствых людей, для которых буддизм- некий вид интеллектуальной гимнастики. В таком случае попросту теряется время  и протирается подушка...
Намо Амитофо всем...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

А где другой пищи нет кроме мяса? На севере, например. 
Если в Индии живешь, конечно, можно с утра до вечера питаться фруктами и рисом. А как быть оленеводам, если кроме оленей у них нечего в пищу потреблять?..

----------


## Аньезка

Мы тут посовещались и пришли к выводу, что Будда не запрещал монахам есть мясо, потому что в Индии его и так никто не ел. Это как запрещать смотреть телевизор во времена Будды. Тоже ведь, нет такого запрета.  :Smilie:  

Про вышеприведенные сутры - для мясоедов не аргумент. Они считают эти отрывки поздней фальсификацией.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Во! в тему

----------


## Huandi

> Это как запрещать смотреть телевизор во времена Будды. Тоже ведь, нет такого запрета.


Есть запрет монахам наблюдать танцы, песни и прочие развлечения.

----------


## Аньезка

Вот такие картинки надо показывать людям...
ибо не ведают что творят(((

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Вот такие картинки надо показывать людям...
> ибо не ведают что творят(((


murder

----------


## Буль

Для полноты картины осталось только крупноплановую фотографию процесса дефекации сюда выложить...  :Mad:

----------


## Huandi

Смотрю тут собрались любители анитья-сантаны.

Вот обложка альбома одной старой известной группы:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Подходящая концовочка...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ygg

> Вот такие картинки надо показывать людям...
> ибо не ведают что творят(((


Наверное, это ни к чему. Видите же - сопротивление только нарастает. Как-то надо, что ли, искуссней...

----------


## Буль

Лучше личным примером

----------


## Маша_ла

И молча  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

*2 Pavel*



> Топпер, ну зачем бесконечно так все переворачивать.


Не переворачиваю. Привёл цитату из  статьи монаха.



> Ведь таким образом можно подвергнуть сомнению любую нравственную заповедь Устава, объявив тех, кто призывает ее соблюдать в следовании самостоятельному пути, основанному на исключительно соблюдении этой заповеди


Нравственной заповеди на эту тему *нет* Перечитайте ещё раз Паньча Сила.

1.Скажите неношение обуви из кожи приводит к Ниббане (да или нет)?
2.Ношение обуви из кожи однозначно не позволяет достичь Ниббаны (да или нет)?
Если в первом случае нельзя однозначно утверждать "да", а во втором "нет", то о чём мы спорим?



> Однако, это не мешает мне однозначно понимать поедание мной мяса или использование мной изделий из кожи, как поступков неблаговидных, порицаемых, греховных. Таким же образом я отношусь к своему потреблению спиртного или табакокурения, как к привязанностям, проявляемым в опасных и безнравственных действиях, с которыми я "борюсь" с помощью учения Будды и другими доступными мне средствами.





> Мы пошли по кругу. Будда говорил, чтобы относиться к животным, как мать к своему дитя. Вы же не считаете, что мать к своему дитя может относиться так, что может "покупать" или "принимать в дар" кожу своего ребенка? Зачем тогда спрашиваете?


Ещё раз подчеркну и выделю: *Будда нигде не требует ни от мирян ни от монахов быть вегетарианцами.* Вы хотите быть святее Будды. Не надо. Не берите ноши не по силам. 


> Есть слова Будды о матери и ребенке. Их можно понять, если постараться, проявить радение, проявить озабоченность этими словами. К ним можно лишь добавить слова Будды о том, что:2.9 Кимсила сутта "Какой добродетелью"


Не стоит это сюда притягивать. Будда очень много слов говорил. А вырывая из контекста  можно, что угодно подтвердить. Вы смешиваете заповеди и методы развития метты. Это не одно и то же.



> Что касается Вашей невозможности представить себе живое существо своим ребенком, то это не ко мне - пока помочь не могу, сам не владею.


Вы знаете, я могу представить.  Только не вижу смысла т.к. вместо абстрактных упражнений у меня есть вполне конкретные задачи. В первую очередь, для меня актуальнее выстраивать отношения с окружающими и близкими.


*2 Aniezka*



> Мой опыт общения с мясоедами показывает, что все эти рассуждения про невозможность сократить число убийств ЖС и прочее идут от одной простой вещи: цепляние и невозможность отказаться от сильного пристрастия к мясной пище. Это привязанность, которая перекрывает все.


Я, например, когда потребовалось, смог есть только до полудня. А в последнее время, когда я в вихаре, получается, что и вообще один раз в сутки ем. Думаю, что смог бы прожить и без мяса, если бы Будда дал чёткие указания на этот счёт. Но весь вопрос именно в том, что Будда таких указаний не давал. Нет смысла бороться с отдельной алчностью к мясу, когда других алчностей, как войск мары.



> Мы тут посовещались и пришли к выводу, что Будда не запрещал монахам есть мясо, потому что в Индии его и так никто не ел. Это как запрещать смотреть телевизор во времена Будды. Тоже ведь, нет такого запрета.


Ели и довольно много. Я в теме приводил ссыкли на статьи по этому поводу.


*2 Ygg*



> Прежде всего они борятся за общее "смягчение нравов" и более сострадательные взаимоотношения каждого с каждым. Чтоб через условные 25 лет никому и в голову не пришло, что выращивать и убивать зверя ради какого-то там меха или кожи - это нормально. Что носить шкуру убитого животного, когда полно синтетики, это нормально. Речь идет именно об изменении порядка вещей, разве это нужно объяснять?
> Разумеется, можно сказать, что это утопия. Однако ж еще лет 400 назад что в мире творилось? А сейчас вот с человека, даже если он реально никому не нравится, кожу заживо не снимут, и даже на кол не посадят. А если и посадят, никому в здравом уме не покажется, что "это нормально".


Смягчение нравов - дело хорошее. Только не стоит делать из него культ.
Этим можно заниматься, но по остаточному принципу. Когда все остальные дела на сегодня уже сделаны.


*2 Tiop*



> Ну всё правильно - Будда проводит аналогию между описанным отношением и нужным отношением ко всем живым существам. Если бы он хотел сказать что-то другое, он выбрал бы другой пример, наверное.


Это метод развития метты, но не указание на то, что нельзя есть мясо.

----------


## Pavel

> Я не знаю из чего сделаны мои ботинки. Меня это мало волнует. Они дешевые и прочные, уже два года ношу. Зато я знаю, что я делаю каждый день.


Я знаю, из чего сделаны мои ботинки. Они дорогие и удобные. При этом я тоже знаю, что я делаю. Обратите внимание, не "зато я знаю", а "тоже знаю". Борьба в этой теме не за требование от других "правильных" действий, как это пытаются показать люди "глухие" к словам собеседника. Борьба в этой теме против того, чтобы утверждать, "я знаю, что я поступаю правильно", нарушая элементарно собственные обеты.

Весь разговор идет не о том, как правильно поступать, а о том, как неправильно думать, как попытаться осознать причины и последствия своих поступков, а не карму свиней.

Я ем мясо, и в отличии от BTR не могу долго без мяса обходиться физически, а не из-за вкусовых пристрастий. Но я осознаю вред, который наношу живым существам, я осознаю свое страдание, которое в результате возникает, я имею видение, как избавиться от этого страдания, я в конце концов испытываю стыд перед животными.

А "мочить" свинок в застенках Халакоста совхоза Красный Коммунар руками мясника, *находя этому идейное подкрепление*, не сильно отличается от идейного подкрепления тем же действиям Вегетарианца Г.

----------


## Топпер

> Борьба в этой теме против того, чтобы утверждать, "я знаю, что я поступаю правильно", нарушая элементарно собственные обеты.


Нет обетов не есть мясо.  Ни у мирян ни у монахов.
Ваше расширение первого обета Паньча Сила на непотребление одежды и пищи из животных  - это ваша личная трактовка, не более. Остальные не обязаны разделять её.

Прошу заметить, что стороники мясоедения и ношения кожанных ботинок *не требуют от вегетарианцев стать мясоедами*.
Почему же вегетарианцы настаивают, что бы все приняли их воззрения?

Кто, в данном случае, ведёт себя более агрессивно?

----------


## Pavel

> Ещё раз подчеркну и выделю: *Будда нигде не требует ни от мирян ни от монахов быть вегетарианцами.* Вы хотите быть святее Будды. Не надо. Не берите ноши не по силам. Это метод развития метты, но не указание на то, что нельзя есть мясо.


Мне видится для себя непосильной ношей вещать от имени Будды и давать комментарий типа, я знаю методом развития чего являются слова Будды в том-то или том-то тексте.


> Вы знаете, я могу представить. Только не вижу смысла т.к. вместо абстрактных упражнений у меня есть вполне конкретные задачи. *В первую очередь*, для меня актуальнее выстраивать отношения с *окружающими и близкими*.


 Вы выстраиваете отношения с близкими и окружающими, чем занимаются все социальные животные, и видите в этой нечто особенно важное первостепенное. Я выстраиваю отношения со всеми живыми существами и вижу в этом нечто важное, хоть и не первостепенное. 

Не достойно меня доказывать Вам, что выстраивать отношения с близкими не важно - я так не считаю. Почему Вы беретесь доказывать мне, что выстраивать отношения со всеми живыми существами мне не следует и даже вредно? Вы ведь тоже этим занимаетесь, но на другой позиции степени внимательности к последствиям своих поступков. 

*Что заставляет Вас больше внимания уделять выстраиванию отношений с СВОИМИ близкими и окружающими ВАС, чем выстраиванию отношений с коровами, свиньями, собаками...?*

----------


## Топпер

> Мне видится для себя непосильной ношей вещать от имени Будды и давать комментарий типа, я знаю методом развития чего являются слова Будды в том-то или том-то тексте.


Это радует.



> Я выстраиваю отношения со всеми живыми существами и вижу в этом нечто важное, хоть и не первостепенное.


Это ваше право действовать так, как вы считаете нужным. Прошу только не навязывать остальным вашу модель поведения.



> Почему Вы беретесь доказывать мне, что выстраивать отношения со всеми живыми существами мне не следует и даже вредно?


Я? Что вы. Вы - свободный человек. Я прошу только не навязывать остальным.



> Вы ведь тоже этим занимаетесь, но на другой позиции степени внимательности к последствиям своих поступков.


Да, исходя из реальности почти каждодневного общения с монахами.
Если хотите, приезжайте к нам в вихару и расскажите выпускникам буддийского университета, что они неправы кушая курочку.



> Что заставляет Вас больше внимания уделять выстраиванию отношений с СВОИМИ близкими и окружающими ВАС, чем выстраиванию отношений с коровами, свиньями, собаками...?


Видение реальной ситуации, а не увлечение гипотетическими моделями.
Я общаюсь с приходящими в храм. Вижу реальные потребности и реальные проблемы людей. Если я ещё буду бороться за вегетарианство во всём мире, то кто будет топить печку в вихаре?
Если вы готовы каждый день привозить мне вегетарианское питание в Горелово и тёплую одежду, я с радостью буду кушать ваше подношение.
А так, мне приходится есть и носить то, что есть. И осуждать после этого людей, которые не поленились потратить время и деньги, что бы приехать в Горелово и привести неветарианскую пищу, я не могу.

Мне тут вспомнилось, как Аджан Пхра Чатри рассказывал об одном тайском  буддийском учителе, который приехал на маленький остров к рыбакам и начал рассказывать, как грешно  ловить и кушать рыбу.
Остров был маленьким, рыбаки питались только рисом и морепродуктами. Они послушали учителя и стали кормить его голым рисом. А когда, на следующий день, он захотел уехать, никто их рыбаков не нашёл времени переправить его на материк. Так он и жил около двух недель на рисе. После этого он перестал проповедовать простым людям идеальные модели поведения  :Smilie: 

Вам я так же могу посоветовать начать с себя  и после этого рассказывать нам о том, что носить кожу и кушать мясо - это грешно.

----------


## Pavel

> Почему же вегетарианцы настаивают, что бы все приняли их воззрения?
> Кто, в данном случае, ведёт себя более агрессивно?


Мясоеды. Поясню. Дело в том, что их агрессия проявляется в их видении требований к себе, хотя и мнгократно уже им указывалось на противное. Но именно агрессия не позволяет им увидеть другое, увидеть, что к ним требований никто не выдвигает. Можно ли разъяснение необходимости, целесообразности избавиться от омрачений рассматривать как агрессию? Нет, конечно. Но попробуйте разъяснить это воцерковленному христианину, что это не агрессия, если ничего другого в силу собственной агресси он видеть не может.

Всем сторонникам "мясоедения" разъясняется в очень тактичной форме суть омрачения ненанесения зла живым существам потреблением изделий из кожи. В ответ с их стороны слышится "чушь", "да никогда такого не было", "ты у нас единственный судья", "ты требуешь от других", "сопливая жалость"... Это проявления агрессии.

Тут уже коснулись эффективности таких разъснений и даже была одобрена мысль о том, что подобная настойчивость с разъяснениями со стороны вегетарианцев неуместна. Конечно, если мыслить о *публичной* дискуссии исключительно ограниченным видением ее эффективности в "обращении оппонента в СВОЮ веру", то усилия вегетарианцев не удались. Но такое видение публичной дискуссии, ее целей и *последствий* ограничено личным представлением о целях, это не беда публикации как таковой, а беда смотрящего - суть его страданий, проявление его агрессии. Он *не может* в силу своей агрессивности видеть других целей.

----------


## Pavel

> Видение реальной ситуации, а не увлечение гипотетическими моделями.
> Я общаюсь с приходящими в храм. Вижу реальные потребности и реальные проблемы людей.


Вы осознанно ограничили круг своего общения стенами храма, Вы неосознанно ограничили свое представление о реальности стенами храма, что привело к тому, что все, что за этими стенами Вами воспринимается как гипотетический мир, существующий лишь в чьем-то воображении. Это вполне объясняет восприятие всех "гипотез", влетающих сквозь "щели" интернет-общения.

----------


## Топпер

> Но именно агрессия не позволяет им увидеть другое, увидеть, что к ним требований никто не выдвигает. Можно ли разъяснение необходимости, целесообразности избавиться от омрачений рассматривать как агрессию? Нет, конечно. Но попробуйте разъяснить это воцерковленному христианину, что это не агрессия, если ничего другого в силу собственной агресси он видеть не может.


Попытаюсь перефразировать:
Именно заблуждения буддистов не позволяют им увидеть, что никто им не проповедует истинного бога. Можно ли разъяснение необходимости принятия святого крещения, веры в Иисуса Христа и избавление от дьявольсих идей Буддизма рассматривать, как агрессию?
Конечно же нет. Но попробуйте убедить в этом буддиста, если в силу собственного омрачения он не может это понять.



> Всем сторонникам "мясоедения" разъясняется в очень тактичной форме суть омрачения ненанесения зла живым существам потреблением изделий из кожи. В ответ с их стороны слышится "чушь", "да никогда такого не было", "ты у нас единственный судья", "ты требуешь от других", "сопливая жалость"... Это проявления агрессии.


Может быть потому, что люди более доверяют Будде и монахам? А не Татхагата ни монахи не станут запрещать носить одежду из кожи.
Аджан Сумедхо - практически вегетарианец. Он говорил, что вегетарианство - это неплохо. Но не надо никого заставлять быть вегетарианцем. Ибо еда - личное дело каждого. 
Для того, что бы быть хорошим буддистом достаточно выполнять Паньча Сила.
Далее, на социальном плане, - строить взаимоотношения с окружением, привнося в него мир  спокойствие и любовь. Коровы и свиньи убитые на мясокомбинатах в Польше или США в этом списке стоят где-то рядом с лабораторными мышами.
Есть алгоритм целесообразной работы в любом деле: вначале делается главное, потом второстепенное. Вначале строится корабль, а потом проводится отделка кают. Вначале пишется роман, а потом проводится корректура. Вначале печётся торт, а потом на него наносятся розочки из крема.
В духовном делании вначале выполняются обеты Паньча Сила и достижение зримых личных результатов, затем борьба за права коров.



> Но такое видение публичной дискуссии, ее целей и последствий ограничено личным представлением о целях, это не беда публикации как таковой, а беда смотрящего - суть его страданий, проявление его агрессии. Он не может в силу своей агрессивности видеть других целей.


Агрессия может выражаться очень по-разному. В частности в навязывании своих идей.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы осознанно ограничили круг своего общения стенами храма,


Не ограничил. Общаюсь много.



> Вы неосознанно ограничили свое представление о реальности стенами храма, что привело к тому, что все, что за этими стенами Вами воспринимается как гипотетический мир, существующий лишь в чьем-то воображении.


Не стоит оценивать осознанность или не осознанность вашего собеседника. Предоставьте это моему учителю.

----------


## Эники Беники

> Для того, что бы быть хорошим буддистом достаточно выполнять Паньча Сила.
> Далее, на социальном плане, - строить взаимоотношения с окружением, привнося в него мир  спокойствие и любовь. Коровы и свиньи убитые на мясокомбинатах в Польше или США в этом списке стоят где-то рядом с лабораторными мышами.
> Есть алгоритм целесообразной работы в любом деле: вначале делается главное, потом второстепенное. Вначале строится корабль, а потом проводится отделка кают. Вначале пишется роман, а потом проводится корректура. Вначале печётся торт, а потом на него наносятся розочки из крема.
> В духовном делании вначале выполняются обеты Паньча Сила и достижение зримых личных результатов, затем борьба за права коров.


А откуда такое подразделение на то что надо делать вначале и на то, что надо делать потом? Нет, Вы только правильно меня поймите - я не критикую и не призываю делать наоборот, то есть бороться сначала за права коров, а после - привносить в мир спокойстиве.. Просто интересно - почему Вы так уверены, что алгоритм целесообразной работы, выбранный Вами - правильный? Ведь это Ваш, сугубо индивидуальный взгляд на целесообразность. Почему Вы считаете, что коровы - это розочки на торте?
У меня сосед - пенсионер, подбирает собак бродячих, лечит и ищет им новых хозяев, успешно причем. Про него все говорят - святой человек. И это правда так. Это что - розочки?
Правда хочу понять, а не ввязываться в эту уже почти драку.

----------


## Топпер

> У меня сосед - пенсионер, подбирает собак бродячих, лечит и ищет им новых хозяев, успешно причем. Про него все говорят - святой человек. И это правда так. Это что - розочки?


Вот это, как раз, конкретное дело. Человек не борется "за права животны вообще", а помогает, пусть и небольшому количеству но ближних животных. Действительно, достойно всяческой похвалы.
Но это если у него нет других возможностей.

А вот если бы он имел выбор: помогать безодмным собакам или помогать бездомным детям, и при этом он помогал бы собакам. Это было бы уже фарисейством.




> А откуда такое подразделение на то что надо делать вначале и на то, что надо делать потом?


Это путь Будды. Вначале минимум - Паньча Сила. Потом - применение на практике.
Какой смысл бороться за права коров, если у вас в семье разлад и дети не накормлены и шляются по улице с наркоманами?

Какой смысл бороться за права коров, если дети у вас накормлены, в семье всё хорошо, но в подвале вашего дома живёт бомж?  

Какой смысл бороться за права коров, если в семье все Ок, бомжу помогли социально адаптироваться, но вы вместо практики предпочитаете торчать на дискотеках?

----------


## Эники Беники

> А вот если бы он имел выбор: помогать безодмным собакам или помогать бездомным детям, и при этом он помогал бы собакам. Это было бы уже фарисейством.


Вот и ему некоторые люди говорят - "лучше бы ты бомжей кормил, а не псов".
Вот этого я и не понимаю. Почему лучше?
Где-то Будда говорит, что сначала важнее человек, а потом корова, собака и т.д.?

----------


## Топпер

А для вас корова важнее человека?

----------


## Pavel

> Какой смысл бороться за права коров, если в семье все Ок, бомжу помогли социально адаптироваться, но вы вместо практики предпочитаете торчать на дискотеках?


Вот опять, агрессия заставляет видеть сквозь призму "делай это, но не делай то". 

В чьих словах Вы это видите и где? При этом наоборот в силу агрессивности рождаете деление на главное и второстепенное, буддо бы, если вместо хождения по дискотекам стать монахом, то можно пройти мимо умирающего бомжа, т.к. есть дела поважнее. Такой взгляд, хоть в одну, хоть в другую сторону - это Ваш взгляд, взгляд деления на то, что делать надо и чего делать пока не надо в силу неважности. 

Надо о семье заботиться, надо бомжа спасать, надо себя спасать, надо животных спасать, надо всех спасать, чтобы перестали мыслить категориями "мне", "мое", "я знаю", "мой опыт", "вижу реальность". Эти категории есть проявление агрессии, которая влечет за собой страдания.

----------


## Эники Беники

> А для вас корова важнее человека?


Нет. 
Я просто вижу перекос в сторону человека. Кто-то должен и коровами заниматься.

Ну и все-таки, хочется понять - для Вас человек важнее коровы? И это традиционный взгляд буддиста?

----------


## Топпер

Павел, может быть вам есть смысл стать учителем?  Я так понимаю, что вы всё знаете лучше моих учителей. И монахам даёте указания. И ум мой насквозь видите

----------


## Топпер

> Ну и все-таки, хочется понять - для Вас человек важнее коровы? И это традиционный взгляд буддиста?


Конечно, человек важнее. У него больше возможности достичь Просветления.



> Я просто вижу перекос в сторону человека. Кто-то должен и коровами заниматься.


С этим никто не спорит. Тогда желающий пусть поможет конкретной корове, выкупит её со скотобойни и содержит. 
В теме же пока идут прекраснодушные разговоры о "помощи вообще"

----------


## Эники Беники

> Конечно, человек важнее. У него больше возможности достичь Просветления.


Можно ли продолжить эту линию и сказать, то монах важнее мирянина? У него больше возможности достичь Просветления.
А психически больной человек менее важнее психически здорового? У второго тоже больше шансов.

----------


## Топпер

Можно таким образом: святой важнее обычного человека.



> Можно ли продолжить эту линию и сказать, то монах важнее мирянина? У него больше возможности достичь Просветления.


У монахов и мирян нет разницы в области ума. Только на социальном уровне.



> А психически больной человек менее важнее психически здорового? У второго тоже больше шансов.


У психически больного (если мы говорим о серьёзных нарушениях типа олигофрении) шансов в этой жизни практически нет.

----------


## Эники Беники

> Можно таким образом: святой важнее обычного человека.
> 
> У монахов и мирян нет разницы в области ума. Только на социальном уровне.
> 
> У психически больного (если мы говорим о серьёзных нарушениях типа олигофрении) шансов в этой жизни практически нет.


Значит ли это, что вначале следует оберегать/ помогать/ бороться за права святого человека  :Smilie:  после - обычного здорового человека, а уже после - тяжело больного психически нездорового?

----------


## Топпер

Касаемо прав: вы говорите о юридических аспектах или о каммических?
Если о юридических, то отправлю вас к Конституции России. В ней закреплено равенство прав всех граждан России, независимо от того, Архат он или умалишённый. Хотя в последнем случае имеет место быть ограниченная дееспособность, которая налагает некоторые ограничения на члена общества.

Если же вы говорите о каммических, то могу напомнить, что одним из наиболее тяжких каммических грехов, обеспечивающих следующее рождение в аду, является убийство Архата.
Наибольший результат даёт дана Просветлённым.

Так же традиционно считается, что даяние Сангхе позволяет накопить больше заслуг, чем даяние мирянам. Ибо это помогает существованию Дхаммы, которая, в свою очередь, будет передана большему количеству людей.
Большие каммические заслуги даёт так же даяние тем, кто вы этом действительно нуждается (например душевнобольным или старикам, которые без посторонней помощи могут просто умереть).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Значит ли это, что вначале следует оберегать/ помогать/ бороться за права святого человека  после - обычного здорового человека, а уже после - тяжело больного психически нездорового?


В начале чего? В начале своего пути? В начале пути нужно навести порядок в своей голове  и разобраться с основами Учения, чтобы потом не открывать велосипед иерархии ценностей в буддийской Дхарме. Топпер совершенно прав - святой ценнее мирянина. Великая йогиня, основательница линии Чод Мачиг Лабдон ясно формулировала: лучше помочь одному монаху, чем тысяче мирян; лучше помочь одному йогину, чем тысяче монахов и т. д. ("Отсекая надежду и страх", СПб, изд-во Сангьелинг, перевод с тибетского Баира Очирова). Различие ценностей существует в силу различия кармических причин, заложенных в потоках сознания существ. На это вам Топпер и указал.    

А кому помогать - больному или здоровому, на это правил нет, на то мудрость нужна, получаемая с ходом практики. Постановка абстрактных вопросов ошибочна по своей сути. Помощь не регламентирована и всегда должна быть конкретна - в каждой ситуации.

----------


## Эники Беники

> Большие каммические заслуги даёт так же даяние тем, кто вы этом действительно нуждается (например душевнобольным или старикам, которые без посторонней помощи могут просто умереть).


Ок, спорить больше не хочу. Но мне кажется, что коровы и бездомные собаки вполне могут быть причислены к этому списку, раз уж, как выяснилось, они наравне с психически нездоровыми людьми.

----------


## Топпер

Смотря, что мы берём за критерий. Если невозможность в этой жизни достичь просветления, то возможно. 

Если же за критерий мы берём воплощение в этой жизни, то в силу рождения даже нездоровый человек ценнее. Хотя, это не исключает, что мы можем поддерживать и какое-либо конкретное  животное, как ваш сосед.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Эники, равностность воззрения на мир дхарм и равность существ - совершенно различные вещи. Первое - возможность для продвижения по пути, второе - ошибка на нем. Отсюда и ваши эмоционирование по поводу больных и коров. Равностное вИдение чуждо эмоций, поскольку как раз ведет к бесстрастию (вайрагья - санскр.). А в эмоциях, которые выглядят как благие ("одухотворенное возмущение"), нет истины, поскольку эмоции непостоянны и не могут являться опорой в практике Дхармы.

----------


## Neroli

> Я ем мясо, и в отличии от BTR не могу долго без мяса обходиться физически, а не из-за вкусовых пристрастий. Но я осознаю вред, который наношу живым существам, я осознаю свое страдание, которое в результате возникает, я имею видение, как избавиться от этого страдания, я в конце концов испытываю стыд перед животными.


С этого места я перестала вас понимать, Павел.  Вы не можете физически обходится без мяса, как и многие люди между прочем, но при этом осознаете вред и испытывате стыд. 
И чего вы хотите от всех мясоедов? Чтобы они поедая мясо испытывали стыд? И как этот стыд помогает крупному и мелкому рогатому скоту?

----------


## Gaia

По Киотскому протоколу. Не стоит забывать, что ограничения по выбросам касаются только богатых стран. Согласно положениям протокола, 36 промышленно развитых стран, в том числе и Россия, взяли на себя обязательства сократить или ограничить выбросы в атмосферу шести видов парниковых газов. В течение пяти лет - с 2008 по 2012 год - они должны будут снизить совокупный уровень выбросов газов на 5,5% по сравнению с показателями 1990 года. Например, страны ЕС должны будут сократить выбросы парниковых газов на 8%, Япония - на 6%, Канада - на 8%. Квота для России, Украины и Белоруссии по выбросу газов была рассчитана исходя из объемов производства в СССР — более высоких, чем нынешние. Последние не достигли определенного для них уровня выбросов и могут не спешить c их сокращением.
Протокол ратифицировали 175 государств. Заметным исключением из этого списка являются США и Австралия. США до сих пор не присоединились к Киотскому процессу и не намерены этого делать. Свою позицию  Вашингтон мотивирует тем, что противодействовать глобальному потеплению нужно методом развития технологий, а не принудительными мерами по сокращению эмиссии углекислого газа. На долю США приходится почти четверть всех выбросов парниковых газов в атмосферу.
Что касается  Австралии, которая также как и США не поддерживала Киотский протокол, летом этого года объявила о смене политики в области изменений климата и пообещала ввести к 2012 году систему квот на вредные выбросы, чтобы бороться с загрязнением атмосферы, несмотря на то, что введение ограничений на вредные выбросы больно ударит по экономике страны. Однако эти заявления были  сделаны в преддверии всеобщих выборов в этом году. Австралия является одним из крупнейших загрязнителей атмосферы в мире в расчете на душу населения. 
Наиболее активными участниками Киотского процесса являются Австрия, Япония и Швейцария, разработавшие механизмы и планы, которые позволят им выполнить обязательства по протоколу в период с 2008 по 2012 годы.
Между тем для европейских стран Киотский протокол, основанный на механизмах сокращения выбросов углекислого газа, является принципиальным документом. Достаточно вспомнить, что в обмен на обещание России ратифицировать протокол Евросоюз согласился на вступление нашей страны в ВТО. Действие нынешнего протокола истекает в 2012 году, и необходимость переговоров о следующем периоде уже на первом плане в политической повестке дня. Германия, где «зеленые» традиционно имеют серьезное влияние, рассчитывает использовать свое председательство для продвижения будущего «посткиотского» соглашения. ЕЭС планирует переговоры по «посткиотскому» соглашению в декабре этого года на международной конференции в Индонезии и завершить их к концу 2009-го с тем, чтобы новый механизм мог начать работать в 2012 году сразу после завершения действующего. Кроме того, Берлин намерен зафиксировать в коммюнике новые международные обязательства по снижению выбросов углекислого газа (чтобы к 2050 году снижение составило 50% по сравнению с уровнем 1990-го.). Это движение уже получило название как «хайлигендаммский процесс» по наименованию  немецкого курорта,  где проходил саммит большой восьмерки (май 2007 г.)). Сложно сказать, оправдает ли себя этот термин. Существует мнение, что под предлогом борьбы с потеплением климата (объективным и не зависящим от человека процессом, в отличие  гипотезы, легшей в основу Киотского протокола, согласно которой основной причиной потепления климата на нашей планете являются парниковые газы) развитые страны хотят получить контроль над экономическим развитием остального мира и создать для себя новый рынок - "низкопарниковых" технологий и оборудования. Существует также мнение, что вопрос глобального потепления это борьба двух направлений развития энергетики. С одной стороны тех, кто использует топливо, нефть, газ, уголь. С другой стороны, сторонниками ядерного топлива. 
Между тем, новые цифры, обнародованные в феврале 2007 г. в сводном докладе межправительственной группы экспертов по изменению климата ООН (МГЭИК), в которую входят более двух тысяч ученых из 130 стран говорят о более быстрых климатических сдвигах, чем ожидалось ранее. В течение 100 лет уровень мирового океана может повыситься на 60 см, а средняя температура - на 4 градуса по Цельсию. Согласно научным прогнозам, при условии полного выполнения и ратификации протокола всеми сторонами конвенции, к 2050 г. эти меры смогли бы уменьшить глобальную температуру на 0,02-0,28 градуса. 
Из 39 официально заявленных проектов в рамках статьи 6 Киотского протокола, 20 проектов — российские. Если верить разработчикам, эти проекты способны генерировать 60 млн т СО2-экв. за период с 2008 по 2012 год, что составляет 74,2% об общего объема генерируемых сокращений выбросов в рамках проектов совместного осуществления по статье 6 Киотского протокола. Чем плохи, например, проекты, по утилизации попутного газа для отопления поселков? Или, например, бизнес-план по строительству парогазовой установки мощностью 410 МВт на Невинномысской ГРЭС, ввод которой позволит сократить выбросы на 206 тыс. т в год. За три года ОГК-5 может заработать на этом дополнительно более 8 млн долл. Известно также о соглашении о продаже парниковых квот с Агентством по охране окружающей среды Дании, подписанном «Оренбургэнерго» и «Хабаровскэнерго». Проекты предусматривают реконструкцию на средства агентства Амурской ТЭЦ-1 и модернизацию Медногорской ТЭЦ. Объемы инвестиций в реконструкцию станций составят 9 млн и 11 млн евро. В результате реализации проектов будет достигнуто сокращение выбросов парниковых газов на Амурской ТЭЦ-1 в объеме 1 млн т углекислого газа и на Медногорской ТЭЦ — 210 тыс. т.
Взамен Россия должна передать квоты на 1,8 млн тонн, которые получатся в результате переоснащения (стоимость 1 тонны 7-8 евро). Рассматриваются следующие виды проектных предложений: возобновляемые источники энергии – гидро-, ветро-, геотермальная и солнечная энергия (ниже 20 Мвт); переход с ископаемых видов топлива на биотопливо; повышение эффективности использования энергии; утилизация метана со свалок.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я знаю, из чего сделаны мои ботинки. Они дорогие и удобные. При этом я тоже знаю, что я делаю. Обратите внимание, не "зато я знаю", а "тоже знаю". Борьба в этой теме не за требование от других "правильных" действий, как это пытаются показать люди "глухие" к словам собеседника. Борьба в этой теме против того, чтобы утверждать, "я знаю, что я поступаю правильно", нарушая элементарно собственные обеты.


Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Я ни с чем не борюсь в этой теме, я пытаюсь рассуждать с точки зрения буддийского учения. Если брать элементарно, без спекуляций на текстах - обетов не есть мясо в известных мне буддийских традициях *вообще* нет. На прямые вопросы о еде мяса, Будда не вводил запрета и современные Учителя не считают это камнем преткновения. Может стоит задуматься _почему их нет?_ А не причитать _почему их нет!_ Есть учение о ситуации, поэтому Будда дал вполне конкретные пояснения о ситуациях, когда есть мясо нельзя и когда можно. Возможно в вашем пути Носорога все обстоит несколько иначе.




> Весь разговор идет не о том, как правильно поступать, а о том, как неправильно думать, как попытаться осознать причины и последствия своих поступков, а не карму свиней.


правильно поступать=правильно думать, не вижу здесь противопоставления.




> Я ем мясо, и в отличии от BTR не могу долго без мяса обходиться физически, а не из-за вкусовых пристрастий. Но я осознаю вред, который наношу живым существам, я осознаю свое страдание, которое в результате возникает, я имею видение, как избавиться от этого страдания, я в конце концов испытываю стыд перед животными.


Ага, дались коровке ваши крокодильи слезы  :Wink:  Если уж пошел разговор о "я", "я", "я", то я не уверен, что вы не можете обходиться без мяса. Это показания врача у вас? Или лично ваше собственное мнение? Не испытывайте стыд, просто не ешьте их. Хотя бы попробуйте. Теоретическое вегетарианство вообще никому не нужно.




> А "мочить" свинок в застенках Халакоста совхоза Красный Коммунар руками мясника, *находя этому идейное подкрепление*, не сильно отличается от идейного подкрепления тем же действиям Вегетарианца Г.


Ваше идейное подкрепеление о том, что вы не можете обходится без мяса ничем не лучше. Если вы не на крайнем Севере живете и не в горах Кавказа.

----------


## Владов

В одной из передач "В поисках приключений" Кожухов посетил ресторан при буддийском храме (не помню страну). Там были отбивные из сои, котлеты из сои, сосиски из сои и т.д. Все это приправлено замечательными пряностями. Выглядело все очень красиво. Особенно огромный жующий Кожухов среди маленьких аборигенов.

----------


## Ануруддха

Вот что сейчас _подумалось_. В Индии, во времена Будды, мясо в пищу практически не употреблялось. Возможно мясо использовалось в особых случаях: большие праздники, жертвоприношения, почетные гости. Таким образом Благословенный введя правило об отказе принимать в пищу мясо животного забитого специально для вас исключил поедание мяса Сангхой в принципе. Такой срединный подход. Это только теория.

Особо хочу подчеркнуть: никого не призываю есть/не есть мясо, носить/не носить меха, вступать/не вступать в Гринпис.

----------


## PampKin Head

Прикольная теория: мясо не ели, но Сангхе подавали. ) Типо, кабанчик для Сангхи.

----------


## Аньезка

> Конечно, человек важнее. У него больше возможности достичь Просветления.


А корова важнее жучков и червячков, убитых при вскапывании картофеля.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А корова важнее жучков и червячков, убитых при вскапывании картофеля.


Т.е. маленьких и убогих Бодхисаттва-мама любит по-другому? Или не любит вовсе?

----------


## Аньезка

> Т.е. маленьких и убогих Бодхисаттва-мама любит по-другому? Или не любит вовсе?


Я лишь следую логике Топпера.

А по Вашей логике, вы вообще никого не любите, т.к. большинство обычных людей сочетают мясную и ведж пищу.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

В Индии и сейчас многие "официально" не едят мясо. Один индус рассказывал, что у них в семье жили коровы, а так как "официально" убивать и есть коров считается грехом, их иногда убивали под покровом ночи и...

Нельзя вообще никого ни в чем убедить. Если человек хочет есть мясо/пить/курить/колоться - он будет это делать несмотря ни на какие осуждения, запреты, наказания со стороны общества, властей, священников и т.п.
Если человек осознает, что ему не нужно что-то делать, он тоже это делать не будет. Так что любая агитация здесь бессмыслена.

----------


## Владов

По новым био-технологиям (которые применяю у себя на даче) земля не копается, а только рыхлится сверху, потом в нее вносят полезные микроорганизмы (т.н. М-препарат), и процесс пошел... Скорее бы весна - на дачу хочу. Третий год питаюсь только своими овощами, фруктами, корнеплодами, виноградом, и замечаю улучшение здоровья. На рынок - ни ногой.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Т.е. маленьких и убогих Бодхисаттва-мама любит по-другому? Или не любит вовсе?


Бодхисаттва любит всех невзирая на их карму, которая и привела их к рождению животным или насекомым.

С другой стороны мы живем в сансаре...если существо рождается в форме насекомого, то и страдания испытывает соответствующие. У насекомого одни страдания, у мирского бога другие. Тут уж ничего не сделаешь...
Не ходить же с веником как джайны?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Так веники джайнов - это апофеоз мысли о маме и детях. Вполне логичный.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Так веники джайнов - это апофеоз мысли о маме и детях. Вполне логичный.


Так можно еще дальше пойти. Например, у человека глисты...или вши...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Владов

> Так можно еще дальше пойти. Например, у человека глисты...или вши...


... и тараканы в голове.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> ... и тараканы в голове.


так об этом-то и речь  :Smilie:

----------


## Владов

Свежий воздух и 6 соток творят чудеса. :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

А тут кто-то сомневается, что Бодхисаттва не сострадает вшам и глистам? Или они не были его мамой в прошлых жизнях?




> Свежий воздух и 6 соток творят чудеса.


Спасибо, больше желания не имею. Все детство и юность провел. Не в качестве развлечения,  а для производства необходимого количества продуктов питания.

У меня бытовые вопросы: 
- а при рыхлении ЖС не гибнут? на какую глубину рыхлим и чем? 
- И каким образом вы собираете урожай той же картошки? Типо, палка-копалка, и труд над каждым кустом?
- что делаете с колорадскими жуками и прочими вредителями (на той же картошке и винограде)?

----------


## Аньезка

Любимое дело мясоедов - довести все до абсурда и спокойно умыть окровавленные ручонки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> А тут кто-то сомневается, что Бодхисаттва не сострадает вшам и глистам? Или они не были его мамой в прошлых жизнях?


А у него истерика бывает, когда кто-то выводит глистов?

----------


## Аньезка

А интересно, вас от убийств людей (читай "глистов") удерживает только уголовный кодекс?))

----------


## Neroli

> Любимое дело мясоедов - довести все до абсурда и спокойно умыть окровавленные ручонки.


Не все так плохо. Ань, Есть мясоеды, которым стыдно.
А главно дело коровы в каком положении были в таком и остались.

----------


## Аньезка

> Не все так плохо. Ань, Есть мясоеды, которым стыдно.
> А главно дело коровы в каком положении были в таком и остались.


Ага, я читала. Милые создания - потенциальные вегетарианцы. Им только диетку подправить надо.
Жаль, что таких мало. Поэтому и коровы в том же положении.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А у него истерика бывает, когда кто-то выводит глистов?


Логично предположить, что настоящий "бодхисаттва" должен предоставить свое или чужое тело выводимым глистам. Иначе "мамы из прошлых жизней" просто умрут.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Любимое дело мясоедов - довести все до абсурда и спокойно умыть окровавленные ручонки.


Поэтому лучше не доводить до абсурда, а просто жить по совести (по своей) и без привязок. А ведь агрессивная настроенность против чего-то - тоже привязка  :Smilie:

----------


## Mike

Интересно было бы провести голосование и подсчитать количество мясоедов, вегетеръянцев и т.д.среди участников.

----------


## Neroli

> Ага, я читала. Милые создания - потенциальные вегетарианцы. Им только диетку подправить надо.
> Жаль, что таких мало. Поэтому и коровы в том же положении.


Коровы в том же положении из-за своей кармы. А не из-за чужой. 
Я не за то чтобы их за это есть, я за правильное понимание ситуации. 

Как изменить их карму - ключевой вопрос.

Могу поставить его по другому:
Как агрессивное вегетарианство меняет карму каждой конкретной коровы?

----------


## Ygg

Подобные возгласы про вшей, глистов, бешеных собак (или про бешеных еще не было? ну, будет) можно воспринимать только как шум, создаваемый разумом, чтобы заглушить тонкий голосок совести. А это уже неплохо, значит, совесть пробуждается.

А чтобы закрепить успехи, давайте снова пройдемся по основным положениям.

1. Будда, очевидно, действительно не запрещал есть мясо. Потому что запрет сам по себе, очевидно, не даст результата.

2. "Мы" тоже не пытаемся кому-то запретить есть мясо и пользоваться другими животным продуктами, получаемыми при схожих обстоятельствах. Это невозможно, да и было бы возможно - бессмысленно, бесполезно.

3. Вместо этого "мы" предлагаем взглянуть на вещи с точки зрения нормальной буддийской практики - развивать памятование, сострадание, любовь не только к абстрактным живым существам и своим ближним, а и к тем, с кем мы пересекаемся судьбами. Просто помнить о жертве, принесенной кем-то ради того, чтобы у нас не потели ноги в синтетической обуви.

4. А если осуществляя (3) с полной отдачей и, разумеется, "без отрыва от производства", человек как-то сам собой, естественным образом прекратит или снизит до минимума потребление продуктов страдания, "мы" вовсе не будем против.

В общем (кто там у нас завшивел?), и вшей давить надо с состраданием.

----------


## Аньезка

> Коровы в том же положении из-за своей кармы. А не из-за чужой. 
> Я не за то чтобы их за это есть, я за правильное понимание ситуации.


Всё правильно: кто-то убил корову - переродился коровой, которую забьют. Это порочный круг. 





> Как изменить их карму - ключевой вопрос.
> 
> Могу поставить его по другому:
> Как агрессивное вегетариансов меняет карму каждой конкретной коровы?


Если когда-нибудь меньшинство станет большинством - потенциальные мясники пойдут работать почтальонами, слесарями, дворниками... И у них не будет повода испоганить свою карму.

Тут вся соль в том, что даже большинство всегда состоит из единиц. Нельзя прикреплять себя к массе, только потому что их больше. История показывает, что большинство - не всегда право.

----------


## Neroli

> Логично предположить, что настоящий "бодхисаттва" должен предоставить свое или чужое тело выводимым глистам. Иначе "мамы из прошлых жизней" просто умрут.


Если в бодхисаттву запихнуть всех выводимых глистов этой планеты, его разорвет как степного тушканчика.  Не слышала про такие подвеги.

----------


## Eternal Jew

О мясе (и о вытекающих отсюда «проблемах» с кожаными вещами и т.п.).

В буддизме есть два основных подхода к указанному вопросу:

1. В Сутраяне (это и Тхеравада, и Махаяна), ПУТИ ОТРЕЧЕНИЯ, человек осознает, что употребляя мясо, он, тем самым, наносит вред живым существам, так как вольно-невольно становится участником-соучастником (или косвенной причиной) их уничтожения. Поэтому он однозначно запрещает себе его употребление.

2. В Ваджраяне (тантре) и Дзогчене, ПУТИ ПРЕОБРАЖЕНИЯ и ПУТИ ОСВОБОЖДЕНИЯ, подход несколько другой.

У практиков Тантры и Дзогчена свои, особенные, обязательства по отношению ко всем живым существам - в т.ч. и такие, которые связаны и с реализацией этих самых живых существ - ВСЕХ(!), а не только, допустим, «знакомых лично» или тех, с которыми у вас был, скажем так, «личный контакт» (пусть даже опосредованный) на протяжении вашей жизни.

Вот как вы сами думаете, если вы лично достигнете Полной Реализации - конечного итога вашей собственной практики, нацеленной, в первую очередь, на благо всех живых существ, то с кем у вас, как с реализованным существом, у других будет особый, более тесный контакт - с теми кто вообще никак с вами не пересекался? ... Или у того, кто в прямом смысле, послужил вам пищей (не во время плотного обеда, но во время ГАНАПУДЖИ - специальной тантрической практики, усиливающей, с одной стороны, вашу личную связь с Гуру, дэва и дакини, ваше становление, как практика, а с другой - создающей великолепную ПРИЧИНУ для несчастных умерщвленных существ, пребывавших в течение своей последней жизни, в мире животных - т.е. в тупости и неведении, - ВСТРЕТИТЬСЯ С УЧЕНИЕМ)?

Поскольку на ганапудже мы едим мясо животных в полном осознавании, с величайшим состраданием, поднеся его предварительно Трем Корням, посвятив заслуги от проведенной практики на благо всех живых существ, поделившись остатками подношения с другими, более слабыми существами, то все это служит ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНОЙ предпосылкой для дальнейшей реализации животных, чье мясо было поднесено.

Ибо в результате этого действия, физический контакт был между вами очень силен - животное, по сути, стало частью вашей собственной плоть и крови. Причем, заметьте, плоти и крови, не обычного человека, тупо поглощающего пищу в неведении и без сострадания, но ПРАКТИКА ТАНТРЫ или ДЗОГЧЕНА. Поэтому и возникают между вами и животным дальнейшие дополнительные и очень сильные обязательства.

В добавок к этому, учтите, что животное к тому моменту УЖЕ было УМЕРВЩЛЕНО. И поднесение его мяса на ганапудже - это величайший акт сострадания. Вполне возможно, что не попав к вам на стол, животное еще миллионы кальп не могло бы столкнуться с Дхармой (да и как? - я лично не вижу к этому особых предпосылок; вы сами, наверно знаете, что в буддизме говорится, что «легче черепахе, поднявшись со дна, попасть головою в плавающее на поверхности деревянное ярмо, чем обрести человеческое тело» - тело, драгоценнейшее с точки зрения возможности столкнуться с Учением и практиковать вплоть до полной реализации).

На почве этой темы происходит огромнейшее количество спекуляций, типа: «мы крутые практикующие, поэтому будем есть мясо, пить алкоголь - нам никто не помеха, ведь мы находимся в осознавании». Или обратное: «настоящий(!) буддист обязан отказаться от употребления мяса и алкоголя - иначе что же это за практикующий?!»...

*Поэтому тут крайне важно НЕ СЧИТАТЬ так или иначе, но РЕАЛЬНО ЗАНИМАТЬСЯ ПРАКТИКОЙ.*

Поэтому давайте скажем так: понять эти доводы, прочувствовать и употребить на своем собственном Пути к Полной Реализации может лишь тот человек, который на такой Путь УЖЕ ВСТУПИЛ. Для остальных же это по-прежнему будет переливанием из пустого в порожнее: «а вот я считаю, что...», » а вот я ем мясо уже столько лет и ... не помер», »... а я не хочу участвовать в убийстве невинных животных»...

В тантре говорится так:

МЯСО ЕСТ ТОТ, У КОГО ЕСТЬ СОСТРАДАНИЕ, А АЛКОГОЛЬ ПЬЕТ ТОТ, У КОГО ЕСТЬ ОСОЗНАННОСТЬ».

Если такого сострадания или осознанности во время приема ЛЮБОЙ пищи НЕТ (вы же не будете отрицать, что при уборке, допустим, зерна или овощей десятками тысяч гибнут насекомые?), то... наверное лучше мясо и не употреблять!

Но это всего лишь мой совет. Можете не принимать его во внимание...
Равно как и другой совет, абсолютно противоположный: если уж вы (ну, не вы, допустим, а какой-то другой человек, получивший передачу от Намкая Норбу или других Учителей) считаете себе практикующим - так и старайтесь КАЖДУЮ свою трапезу превращать в ганапуджу. И поверьте, для этого не надо затевать громкое пение мантр на час-другой... Для этого необходима всего пара слов, да осознавание и сильное сострадание. Лично я всегда так и делаю (когда нет возможности устроить «настоящую» ганапуджу. Но когда появляется возможность - ДЕЛАЙТЕ ЕЕ!)

*Лично я - за персональный выбор каждого - каким путем идти, что выбирать. Подсказать, посоветовать отдельному человеку НИКТО НЕ МОЖЕТ. Буддизм поэтому и подразумевает ПОЛНУЮ СВОБОДУ ВЫБОРА.*




> *Намкай Норбу Ринпоче*:
> 
> Для материальных подношений всегда важно иметь немного мяса, вина или алкоголя.
> 
> Первоначально это делалось с целью порвать с нашими привычками и концепциями относительного того, что отрицательно. Выполняем ли мы Ганапуджу или нет, очень важно есть и пить с осознаванием. Если мы едим мясо или даже пищу, приготовленную из собранного урожая, такую как хлеб, мы можем зародить положительную причину для животного или насекомых, которые погибли в процессе производства этой пищи. Это означает, что здесь можно положить конец перерождениям этого животного. Иначе было бы очень трудно обрести такую причину животному, если бы его съели люди с полным отсутствием осознавания и не имеющие отношения к Учению. Это в равной степени относится к тому, едим ли мы мясо или кусок хлеба — ведь в процессе выращивания зерна погибли сотни крохотных существ.
> 
>  В тантризме сказано “Мясо едят те, у кого есть сострадание, а вино пьют те, кто соблюдает свои обеты”. Если практикующий ест и пьет с осознаванием тантрических принципов, это становится Ганапуджей.
> 
>  (...)
> ...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Подобные возгласы про вшей, глистов, бешеных собак (или про бешеных еще не было? ну, будет) можно воспринимать только как шум, создаваемый разумом, чтобы заглушить тонкий голосок совести.


А может голосок логики?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Любимое дело мясоедов - довести все до абсурда и спокойно умыть окровавленные ручонки.


ОЧЕНЬ прикольно слышать такую фразу от человека, который пишет в своей традиции "Дзогчен", т.е. использует на своем пути специфические тантрические практики, в частности - Ганапуджу (см. выше)...

----------


## Аньезка

> ОЧЕНЬ прикольно слышать такую фразу от человека, который пишет в своей традиции "Дзогчен", т.е. использует на своем пути специфические тантрические практики, в частности - Ганапуджу (см. выше)...


Вы слушали прошлую трансляцию, где Ринпоче объяснял, что означает "вступить на Путь"? Именно в этом состоянии поедание мяса может стать чем-то особенным. Или Вы тоже "распознали", как те 80 процентов?))

А на ганапуджах я бываю, ага... Масса осознанности на лицах в виде того, как бы ухватить потолще ветчинку. А еще прикольнее видеть, как они просто кушают, без всяких микро-ганапудж.  :Smilie:  Если сострадания нет и в помине, то и на ганапудже оно не проявится.

----------


## Neroli

> Если когда-нибудь меньшинство станет большинством - потенциальные мясники пойдут работать почтальонами, слесарями, дворниками... И у них не будет повода испоганить свою карму.
> 
> Тут вся соль в том, что даже большинство всегда состоит из единиц. Нельзя прикреплять себя к массе, только потому что их больше. История показывает, что большинство - не всегда право.


Я воспринимаю единственную помощь как помощь - это выкупить корову и содержать её до самой смерти. Читать ей мантры. Много. Чтобы в след. жизни,  у потенциального мясника была связь с Дхармой, которая и стала бы причиной по которой человек пошел бы работать почтальоном и начал бы практиковать.

Насчет потельциальных мясников, а почему они не чикатилами работать пойдут? Склонность к убийству куда денется? 

Сейчас ситуация такова что меньшинство не может стать большинством. Только ценой нескольких миллиардов (как там у БТРа было) жизней тех людей, что без мяса и шкур не выживут. 
Считаю идею всеобщего блага от вегетариантства утопией. Только личная практика может помочь, потому что там становится видно как именно.

----------


## Neroli

> А на ганапуджах я бываю, ага... Масса осознанности на лицах в виде того, как бы ухватить потолще ветчинку. А еще прикольнее видеть, как они просто кушают, без всяких микро-ганапудж.  Если сострадания нет и в помине, то и на ганапудже оно не проявится.


А Ринпоче учит осуждать и обсуждать осознанность вадржных родственников разве? Кто что и как кушает личное его дело.

----------


## Song Goku

> Мы тут посовещались и пришли к выводу, что Будда не запрещал монахам есть мясо, потому что в Индии его и так никто не ел. Это как запрещать смотреть телевизор во времена Будды. Тоже ведь, нет такого запрета.  
> 
> Про вышеприведенные сутры - для мясоедов не аргумент. Они считают эти отрывки поздней фальсификацией.


Так можно подвергнуть сомнению все учения Будды... Тхеравада-истинна, кагью-ложно.Чань-истинно, Тяньтай-ложно....и т.д.

----------


## Ондрий

> Есть мясоеды, которым стыдно.


 типо, "ем и плачу"  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... равностность воззрения на мир дхарм и равность существ - совершенно различные вещи. Первое - возможность для продвижения по пути, второе - ошибка на нем. Отсюда и ваши эмоционирование по поводу больных и коров. Равностное вИдение чуждо эмоций, поскольку как раз ведет к бесстрастию (вайрагья - санскр.). А в эмоциях, которые выглядят как благие ("одухотворенное возмущение"), нет истины, поскольку эмоции непостоянны и не могут являться опорой в практике Дхармы.


*+++*

Поставил также пару-тройку "спасибо" Топперу и целиком поддерживаю: ни разу в жизни(!) не видел, чтобы буддисты, использующие мясо в тантрических практиках, бегали по форумам и кричали: "Ешьте мясо! Только мы правы!" ... А вот с вегетарианцами сложнее - как правило - агрессивны в общении и, самое главное, очень хотят, чтобы и другие приняли их точку зрения.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Масса осознанности на лицах в виде того, как бы ухватить потолще ветчинку. А еще прикольнее видеть, как они просто кушают, без всяких микро-ганапудж. Если сострадания нет и в помине, то и на ганапудже оно не проявится.


Их проблемы! И проблемы Вашего вИдения. Раз такая "осознанность" - значит, это просто не практикующие. Меня их действия абсолютно не волнуют. Я отвечаю лишь за собственную практику. У меня есть тантрические самайи (обязательства) употреблять алкоголь и мясо - их и исполняю.

Я полностью доверяю Намкаю Норбу Ринпоче, как своему коренному Учителю, во всем, принимая его логику и доводы в объяснениях по поводу мяса. 

В частности - если он говорит, что любая ганапуджа делается с мясом и алкоголем (см. цитату выше) - я так и поступаю. Если лично у Вас есть какие-то сомнения в словах ННР, вряд ли Вы можете считать его своим Учителем.

----------


## Владов

> Спасибо, больше желания не имею. Все детство и юность провел. Не в качестве развлечения,  а для производства необходимого количества продуктов питания.


Я тоже не в качестве развлечения. За сезон выращиваю продукции где-то на 1 шт.$. А также: работа в саду - одна из дзен-практик.




> У меня бытовые вопросы: 
> - а при рыхлении ЖС не гибнут? на какую глубину рыхлим и чем? 
> - И каким образом вы собираете урожай той же картошки? Типо, палка-копалка, и труд над каждым кустом?
> - что делаете с колорадскими жуками и прочими вредителями (на той же картошке и винограде)?


Рыхление производится плоскорезом Фокина на глубину 5 см. Правильное применение М-технологий практически избавляет от борьбы с вредителями.

----------


## Ондрий

> В частности - если он говорит, что любая ганапуджа делается с мясом и алкоголем (см. цитату выше) - я так и поступаю. Если лично у Вас есть какие-то сомнения в словах ННР, вряд ли Вы можете считать его своим Учителем.


ганапуджа - маленький кусочек мяса и капля (!!) алкоголя.

Не надо сказочек -  у всех обычно курбан-байрам по-русски (с водкой) получается.

Слышал такие "оправдания" часто - эти слова приводят всегда, когда хотят оправдать бухалово и жарачку. А потом после ганапуджи у многих недогон. Ага.....

Хорошо еще бордель в пример не ставят. А ведь по самаям тоже надоть цигель-цигель...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Рыхление производится плоскорезом Фокина на глубину 5 см. Правильное применение М-технологий практически избавляет от борьбы с вредителями.


В 5-сантиметровом слое нет живых существ? Картофель сажаете глазками (иначе 5 см. маловато будет)? Каким образом *выкапываете* картофель? Таки, жука нет (соседи, наверное, с тетрадками для записей толпятся вокруг участка)?

Применяющие пестициды не в курсе о М-технологии?

Мясоед ест плоть. Неживую. Труп. Сострадать плоти?
Вегетарианец ест овощи. Хотелось бы увидеть сострадание всем живых существам, убитым при производстве овощей... Зато осознание собственной исключительности присутствует.




> ганапуджа - маленький кусочек мяса и капля (!!) алкоголя.


Нет необходимости напоминать, что тем, кто принял монашеские обеты, запрещено употреблять алкоголь даже в количестве, подобном капле росы на травинке. И даже нгакпам запрещено пить больше одной чаши* в день. (c) Дуджом Ринпоче.

* - Буквально «чаша из черепа» или капала.

----------


## Владов

> В 5-сантиметровом слое нет живых существ? Картофель сажаете глазками (иначе 5 см. маловато будет)?
> 
> Применяющие пестициды не в курсе о М-технологии?
> 
> Мясоед ест плоть. Неживую. Труп. Сострадать плоти?
> Вегетарианец ест овощи. Хотелось бы увидеть сострадание всем живых существам, убитым при производстве овощей...


В Европе в супермаркетах выложена с\х продукция с бирочками "Вырощено с применением био-технологий". Стоит она в 2-3 раза дороже обычной.
При выращивании овощей живых существ не убиваю.
"Починяю примус, никого не трогаю".

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ганапуджа - маленький кусочек мяса и капля (!!) алкоголя.


Именно!

Никто не заставляет вас употребить бутылку водки или тушку курицы целиком и в одиночку. Достаточно маленького, подчеркиваю - МАЛЕНЬКОГО кусочка мяса и грамма алкоголя - просто смочить губы. Дело не в количестве, а в том, что вы таким образом преодолеваете свои собственные ОГРАНИЧЕНИЯ, типа: "алкоголь пить плохо, потому что..." или "Поедая мясо, я способствую смерти живых существ..." А также в МОТИВАЦИИ таких действий!




> Не надо сказочек - у всех обычно курбан-байрам по-русски (с водкой) получается. Слышал такие "оправдания" часто - эти слова приводят всегда, когда хотят оправдать бухалово и жарачку.


Если "не надо сказочек" - лично про меня - так Вы и не можете знать, сколько именно я употребляю алкоголя и мяса во время практики... Поэтому не судите других. Я с Вами на одной ганапудже не сидел.  :Smilie: 

Если Вы таким образом дискутируете с Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче - напишите ему лично.  :Smilie:  ... 

"Я, мол, такой-то и такой-то считаю, что ваша пропаганда алкоголизма и мясоедения в корне не верна. Слышал я такие "оправдания"... 
Дата, подпись. 

И отправьте по E-mail.

Если же Вы приводите в пример "практикующих", с которыми сталкивались лично - это, повторюсь, их личные проблемы. Меня они не интересуют... Равно как в чужую тарелку (стакан) я не привык заглядывать. Некрасиво.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В Европе в супермаркетах выложена с\х продукция с бирочками "Вырощено с применением био-технологий". Стоит она в 2-3 раза дороже обычной.


Извините, но био-технологии - этот тот же навоз вместо нитратов и прочей прелести. Я не думаю, что там сильно заморачиваются о гибели червей и прочей живности при производстве этих продуктов.

+ для борьбы с насекомыми применяют птиц... Прикольно? Зато продукт без химии.

P.S. Лично наблюдал, как жители Индии химию мешками по полям фигачат. Привет рыбам в соседней реке! Причем персонажи - ортодоксальные вегетарианцы!!!




> При выращивании овощей живых существ не убиваю.
> "Починяю примус, никого не трогаю".


Вот я и хочу узнать, каким образом вы выкапываете картофель из невскопанной по весне земли? Или он растет у вас в 5-ти сантиметровом слое? Может вы его в капроновые сетки сажаете (типо, раз - и весь куст вытянул)?

+ Напишите, пожайлуста, о колорадском жуке... Я так понимаю, что у вас его нет. У соседей он есть на участках? И на вашу картошку не зарится? Это что за технология такая удивительная?

----------


## Владов

> Вот я и хочу узнать, каким образом вы выкапываете картофель из невскопанной по весне земли? Или он растет у вас в 5-ти сантиметровом слое?
> 
> + Напишите, пожайлуста, о колорадском жуке... Я так понимаю, что у вас его нет. У соседей он есть на участках? И на вашу картошку не зарится? Это что за технология такая удивительная?


Н.Курдюмов "Умный сад. Умный огород. Умный виноградник".
Там все есть.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Н.Курдюмов "Умный сад. Умный огород. Умный виноградник".
> Там все есть.


Это... У меня в шкафу курдюмовых нет. Вы коротенько расскажите в паре строк.

----------


## Аньезка

Так и знала, что читать не будет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ygg

> Вегетарианец ест овощи. Хотелось бы увидеть сострадание всем живых существам, убитым при производстве овощей... Зато осознание собственной исключительности присутствует.


"Они хочут свою образованность показать и всегда говорят о непонятном." (с) "Свадьба"

Любопытный, вообще-то, паттерн мышления - считать, что собеседник (да и просто случайный, совершенно незнакомый человек) _делает так_ для того, чтобы что-то продемонстировать именно вот тебе лично. Чем-то напоминает эгоцентризм четырехлетних детей, которые классифицируют окружающие явления, исходя из собственных с ним отношений. (И от того наличие явлений, никак на ребенка не влияющих, вызывает изумление, граничащее с возмущением.) Ну дети-то ладно, на то они и дети, а взрослому человеку должно хотя бы допускать возможность, что кто-то там на другом конце интернета не ест мясо не только потому, чтобы унизить оппонента, но и по каким-то иным причинам.

Что же касается живых существ, умученных в процессе добычи растительной пищи, здесь всё просто. Смерть живого существа здесь не является обязательным условиям получения плода. Когда я что-то выращиваю, я стараюсь, чтобы никто не пострадал. А кто за этим не следит - это уже, как ни  прискорбно, его личные проблемы. Это "не контачит".

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.kurdyumov.ru/uogorod/uogorod09.php

Душевно... Зачет. (с жуками стало ясно)
>>>
Работая так, фермеры продолжают придумывать умные вещи. Например, огневой культиватор: *две-три обработки огнем оказываются эффективнее, чем десять обработок ядами даже против колорадского жука – при полной экологической чистоте!*
...

Далее (про слизней и улиток)...
>>>
В мульче могут появляться слизни и улитки. Поэтому свежую органику подсыпайте не раньше, чем растения окрепнут, повзрослеют. А пока складывайте в компостную кучу, рядом с огородом.* А слизни, как утверждают старые мастера, хорошо ловятся на пиво, в прикопанные чашки или банки, где и тонут*. Во всяком случае, у нас проблемы с ними не возникало.

----------


## Ануруддха

Просьба по ганапудже и технологиям в другой теме.

----------


## Владов

> Это... У меня в шкафу курдюмовых нет. Вы коротенько расскажите в паре строк.


В паре строк не выйдет. А еще ответственность какая: вдруг не так расскажу и Вы кого-нибудь угробите ненароком при весенних полевых работах.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Смерть живого существа здесь не является обязательным условиям получения плода. Когда я что-то выращиваю, я стараюсь, чтобы никто не пострадал. А кто за этим не следит - это уже, как ни прискорбно, его личные проблемы. Это "не контачит".


Я вот и хочу узнать на примере картофеля и колорадских жуков, как вам это удается... Причем помимо жуков есть много чего еще...

Просто хочу узнать конкретные технологии работы вегетарианцев в огороде с вредителями "чтобы никто не пострадал". 

Про то, что делают "умные огородники" с жуками, улитками и  слизнями, я уже ознакомился (прикольно, но в книжке как то эти вопросы игнорируются, кроме рассуждений о повышении иммунитета растений от мегатехнологий).
---
А в ответ - тишина...

----------


## Аньезка

> Я вот и хочу узнать на примере картофеля и колорадских жуков, как вам это удается... Причем помимо жуков есть много чего еще...


С какой целью интересуетесь?

Мне можно не отвечать. Себе ответьте.

----------


## Ygg

> Я вот и хочу узнать на примере картофеля и колорадских жуков, как вам это удается... Причем помимо жуков есть много чего еще...
> 
> Просто хочу узнать конкретные технологии работы вегетарианцев в огороде с вредителями "чтобы никто не пострадал".


Не надо картофель сажать много лет на одном месте, вот и всё. Пришел жук - надо дать отдохнуть земле от картошки, сажать что-то еще. Жук приходит и уходит, приходит и уходит.




> А в ответ - тишина...


Это означает, что вы достигли больших успехов в нелегком деле заглушения внешних звуков.

----------


## PampKin Head

> С какой целью интересуетесь?
> 
> Мне можно не отвечать. Себе ответьте.


С целью передачи опыта своим непосредственным родственникам, которые продолжают бесконечную битву "за урожай". Может пишущие здесь апологеты решили все эти вопросы настолько, что для них жуки и прочее, как воспоминания о бубонной чуме - что-то нереальное и забытое?




> Не надо картофель сажать много лет на одном месте, вот и всё. Пришел жук - надо дать отдохнуть земле от картошки, сажать что-то еще. Жук приходит и уходит, приходит и уходит.


Прикольно... Причем "не сажать" будете вы, ваши соседи и весь район? Земля может и отдохнет от картошки, а вот люди и скотина, которые ее едят, не очень то "отдохнут".

Другое место - обычно в паре соток от предыдущего. По крайней мере у моих родственников, которые пока латифундиями не обзавелись.

----------


## Ygg

> С целью передачи опыта своим непосредственным родственникам, которые продолжают бесконечную битву "за урожай". Может пишущие здесь апологеты решили все эти вопросы настолько, что для них жуки и прочее, как воспоминания о бубонной чуме - что-то нереальное и забытое?


Скажите, ваших родственников беспокоит судьба жуков? Или только судьба картошки?




> Прикольно... Причем "не сажать" будете вы, ваши соседи и весь район? Земля может и отдохнет от картошки, а вот люди и скотина, которые ее едят, не очень то "отдохнут".


Картофель - не единственный продукт, растущий из земли. Признайтесь, вы не можете вспомнить никаких серьезных вредителей, помимо колорадских жуков?  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> 1. В Сутраяне (это и Тхеравада, и Махаяна), ПУТИ ОТРЕЧЕНИЯ,


Не надо говорить такие ничем не обоснованные вещи!

Тхеравада не является каким-то "путём отречения" или "сутраяной", это необоснованные утверждения!

----------


## Аньезка

> С целью передачи опыта своим непосредственным родственникам, которые продолжают бесконечную битву "за урожай". Может пишущие здесь апологеты решили все эти вопросы настолько, что для них жуки и прочее, как воспоминания о бубонной чуме - что-то нереальное и забытое?


Если б не было второго предложения, я бы еще могла поверить первому. :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> Смешная тема получилась - воинствующие ввегетарианцы против опешивших мясоедов  Только вот сострадания и доброго отношения друг к другу ни с одной стороны пока не видать.. Или я плохо смотрела 
> Продолжаем рушить самаи в виде гневного осуждения немногочисленных братьев и сестер по Дхарме во имя невинно убиенных существ?
> Я думаю так: существа погибают и страдают постоянно. При производстве электроэнергии и тепла огромное кол-во существ страдает. И чего? 
> Се ля ви - жизнь в самсаре сплошное страдание. А уж как управлять своим собственным страданием - есть или не есть мясо, например, это каждый решает сам для себя - насильно насадить вегетарианство вряд ли удастся 
> Это, мне кажется, должно идти из сострадания и доброго отношения к существам, а не из надрыва и страха. Ну, мне так кажется. Каждому - своё


Машка, ты же за бездомных животных тоже порвешь. "Пёс и кот", и все такое. Какая может быть терпимость, когда издеваются над собакой или кошкой? Просто для некоторых людей, та ветчина и говядина - те же невинные глупыши, которые за себя заступиться не могут.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Скажите, ваших родственников беспокоит судьба жуков? Или только судьба картошки?


Их беспокоит судьба картошки. Меня - чтобы картошку они могли вырастить с минимальным вредом для урожая и живых существ. Если знаете *реальные методы* - делитесь...






> Картофель - не единственный продукт, растущий из земли. Признайтесь, вы не можете вспомнить никаких серьезных вредителей, помимо колорадских жуков?


Т.е. по жукам реальных предложений нет, а хочется потрендеть о оппоненте?

Предложение "вот не посадите картошку и жук уйдет" - из серии выпускной группы детского сада...

----------


## Аньезка

> Их беспокоит судьба картошки. Меня - чтобы картошку они могли вырастить с минимальным вредом для урожая и живых существ. Если знаете *реальные методы* - делитесь...


Насколько я помню, они не только картошку выращивают, но и забивают животных. Почему бы не начать с этого?

----------


## Ygg

> Их беспокоит судьба картошки. Меня - чтобы картошку они могли вырастить с минимальным вредом для урожая и живых существ. Если знаете *реальные методы* - делитесь...


Обнадежить нечем - мирных способов бороться с жуком не существует. Так что если они ведут полностью автономное натуральное хозяйство, тогда они обречены.




> Т.е. по жукам реальных предложений нет, а хочется потрендеть о оппоненте?


Есть предложение расслабиться по поводу жука и картофеля года на три-четыре, выращивать на этом месте какую-то другую культуру. Репу, скажем. Или топинамбур. Или свеклу. Или брюкву. Можно менять на картофель, выращенный там, откуда жук уже ушел. Если, конечно, речь не об автономном хозяйстве.

----------


## Маша_ла

Аня, мне спорить надоело - это раз. За животных и за людей я никого не порву - это два. Съесть могу кого угодно и твои кровавые картинки меня не пугают - это три. Люблю вкус крови - это четыре. Продолжать?
Может это и кармические привязанности, но мои кп и я буду сама ими управлять по моему усмотрению, по-любому. 
Удачи в насаждении вегетарианства железной рукояткой  :Smilie: 

Между прочим, после скандала, когда выяснилось, что в китайских р-нах на ю-з Москвы подавали бездомных собак вместо баранины, исчезла и баранина из моего любимого немецкого р-на, который сразу стал не любимым. В общем, это засада. Тебе на руку, видно. И твоим баранам  :Smilie:  Все, молчи, не отвечай - мне работать надо  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Насколько я помню, они не только картошку выращивают, но и забивают животных. Почему бы не начать с этого?


Начать что?

----------


## Аньезка

> Начать что?


Образовательную деятельность про cause and effects.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Образовательную деятельность про cause and effects.


Уже все сказано неоднократно. Это их личный выбор.

----------


## Аньезка

> Уже все сказано неоднократно. Это их личный выбор.


Тогда не надо нам тут пудрить мОзги про то, что они с радостью будут применять новые методы в выращивании картофеля, чтобы не губить жучков. Их личный выбор - не осложнять свою жизнь такими мелочами.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Есть предложение расслабиться по поводу жука и картофеля года на три-четыре, выращивать на этом месте какую-то другую культуру. Репу, скажем. Или топинамбур. Или свеклу. Или брюкву. Можно менять на картофель, выращенный там, откуда жук уже ушел. Если, конечно, речь не об автономном хозяйстве.


Ок. Положим так и поступили. Соседям тоже делать тоже самое? Каким образом агитировать всю деревню? Свиней селяне будут кормить репой, тапинамбуром? Какой курс обмена репы на картошку?

----------


## Аньезка

> Ок. Положим так и поступили. Соседям тоже делать тоже самое? Каким образом агитировать всю деревню? Свиней селяне будут кормить репой, тапинамбуром? Какой курс обмена репы на картошку?


Подать Вам уже тазик, чтобы ручки умыть? Я стою стою...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Тогда не надо нам тут пудрить мОзги про то, что они с радостью будут применять новые методы в выращивании картофеля, чтобы не губить жучков. Их личный выбор - не осложнять свою жизнь такими мелочами.


Аня, вот не надо. Они же не из ненависти к жукам так поступают. *Если будут предложены более эффективные методы устранения жуков*, которые к тому же не приводят к гибели жуков, какие причины им собирать и жечь жуков в банках?

Самое прикольное, что покупать картофель - это таже самая тема, только в профиль. *Вы даете деньги тем*, кто выращивает картофель по аналогичным технологиям (следуя вашей логике, спонсируете убийц).

P.S. Я, конечно же, понимаю, что самый оптимальный способ - построить домик на берегу моря острова Крит, деньги брать в банкомате, а питаться солнечным светом... Тогда и жуки уйдут из российской глубинки, и люди станут счастливее. Пису пис, одним словом. осталось пару миллионов бабленций в швейцарском банке завести, от тогда все будет гуда.

----------


## Huandi

Технология, решающая все проблемы - генная инженерия. Но тупые зеленые со своей тупой пропагандой и тут нагадили - прогресс замедлен на десятки лет, минимум.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Не надо говорить такие ничем не обоснованные вещи!
> 
> Тхеравада не является каким-то "путём отречения" или "сутраяной", это необоснованные утверждения!


У меня есть основания доверять моим Учителям в вопросах классификации и не доверять Вам. Ваш никнейм для меня пустой звук.

----------


## Аньезка

> P.S. Я, конечно же, понимаю, что самый оптимальный способ - построить домик на берегу моря острова Крит, деньги брать в банкомате, а питаться солнечным светом... Тогда и жуки уйдут из российской глубинки, и люди станут счастливее. Пису пис, одним словом. осталось пару миллионов бабленций в швейцарском банке завести, от тогда все будет гуда.


Так по карме своей и рождаемся: кто на Крите, кто в далекой деревне, а кто коровой в той деревне.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так по карме своей и рождаемся: кто на Крите, кто в далекой деревне, а кто коровой в той деревне.


Вот Победоносный и презывает прекратить перерождения.

----------


## Буль

> Технология, решающая все проблемы - генная инженерия.


Фига там. Генная инженерия, создавая несъедобные жуками растения тем самым лишает их пищи, обрекая на смерть  :Wink:  




> Но тупые зеленые со своей тупой пропагандой и тут нагадили - прогресс замедлен на десятки лет, минимум.


Я бы заменил слово "тупые" на "проплаченные". По крайней мере в некоторых случаях  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> Вот Победоносный и презывает прекратить перерождения.


Не путем цепляний за привязанности.
"Картошка", в данном случае, жизненная необходимость, чтобы жить и практиковать.

----------


## Tiop

> У меня есть основания доверять моим Учителям в вопросах классификации и не доверять Вам. Ваш никнейм для меня пустой звук.


У тхеравадинов есть основания не принимать этих классификаций, и Вы можете с ними ознакомиться, если есть желание.

----------


## Буль

> "Картошка", в данном случае, жизненная необходимость, чтобы жить и практиковать.


Надо же! А я и не полагал что "картошка" - это такая уж жизненная необходимость. Хочу сообщить Вам что существуют пригодные в пищу растения, из-за которых никого не убивали: грибы, ягоды, орехи лесные...

Правда, сбор этих продуктов связан с существенными трудностями, но в свете устранения страданий живых существ... Ведь как бы мать отнеслась к поеданию "картошки", если бы из-за этого убили бы её дитя? Ответ однозначен  :Wink:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вы можете с ними ознакомиться, если есть желание


Я лучше это время потрачу на личную практику или на изучение Дхармы, которую дают мои Учителя. 

... У христиан есть основания не принимать воззрения буддизма, у мусульман есть основания не принимать воззрения христиан, у иудеев есть основания не принимать воззрения и тех, и других и третьих... 

Но это НЕ ЗНАЧИТ, что лично я ДОЛЖЕН потратить всю свою жизнь на изучение всего этого (...)!  :Smilie:  Я потрачу ее на практику!

----------


## Аньезка

> Надо же! А я и не полагал что "картошка" - это такая уж жизненная необходимость. Хочу сообщить Вам что существуют пригодные в пищу растения, из-за которых никого не убивали: грибы, ягоды, орехи лесные...
> 
> Правда, сбор этих продуктов связан с существенными трудностями, но в свете устранения страданий живых существ... Ведь как бы мать отнеслась к поеданию "картошки", если бы из-за этого убили бы её дитя? Ответ однозначен


Совершенно верно. Поэтому я картошку взяла в кавычки. Я ее не очень люблю - чистый крахмал, никакой пользы.

----------


## Владов

Самое смешное, что картошку, про которую все говорят последние 2 часа, я как раз и не выращиваю. На 6 сотках это кощунство. Яблоки, виноград, кизил, помидоры, перец, капуста. И много много ЦВЕТОВ!!!

----------


## Tiop

> ... У христиан есть основания не принимать воззрения буддизма


Не сохранилось практически никаких переводов тхеравадинских текстов на тибетский, и в санскритских источниках есть мало чего о Тхераваде, потому и не понятно, что за мнение у Ваших учителей в отношении Тхеравады, и является ли оно верным.

----------


## Ygg

> Ок. Положим так и поступили. Соседям тоже делать тоже самое? Каким образом агитировать всю деревню? Свиней селяне будут кормить репой, тапинамбуром? Какой курс обмена репы на картошку?


А это вы уже сами между собой, пожалуйста, договоритесь. Сев - дело ответственное. Сельский грамотей разработает программу, представители от каждой общины возьмут на себя ответственность по ее реализации, ну и пойдет дело.

Другое дело, конечно, что это будет не так эффективно, как ядохимикатами. Но это обычное явление. Самое эффективное - делать колбасу прямо из людей, их 6 миллиардов, и 4 из них - совершенно бесплатные, никто и не заметит пропажи. А чтобы изменить ситуацию к лучшему, надо, увы, стараться. Сансара, ничего не поделаешь. Что заслужили, то и получаем.

----------


## Буль

> Совершенно верно. Поэтому я картошку взяла в кавычки. Я ее не очень люблю - чистый крахмал, никакой пользы.


Можно поинтересоваться из чего состоит рацион "агрессивной вегетарианки"?

----------


## Аньезка

> Можно поинтересоваться из чего состоит рацион "агрессивной вегетарианки"?


По большей части из каш и молочных продуктов. 
Какие будут выводы? :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Каши это зерновые. То есть, все еще хуже, чем с картошкой...

----------


## Аньезка

> Каши это зерновые. То есть, все еще хуже, чем с картошкой...


Хорошо. Расскажите, что мне есть?

----------


## Huandi

> Хорошо. Расскажите, что мне есть?


Чтобы косвенно это никак было не связано с лишением жизни ни одного живого существа? Ничего  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> Чтобы косвенно это никак было не связано с лишением жизни ни одного живого существа? Ничего


Ну так поэтому я и говорю, что мясоеды не ищут путей спасения хоть каких-то, более разумных, форм жизни... А спорят почем зря в стиле "сам дурак". :Wink:

----------


## Huandi

> Ну так поэтому я и говорю, что мясоеды не ищут путей спасения хоть каких-то, более разумных, форм жизни... А спорят почем зря в стиле "сам дурак".


Так вегетарианцы тратят время на поиск и рекламу того, что не приводит ни к чьему спасению. Лучше тратить время на что-то более полезное, разве нет?

----------


## Аньезка

> Так вегетарианцы тратят время на поиск и рекламу того, что не приводит ни к чьему спасению. Лучше тратить время на что-то более полезное, разве нет?


Все мы тратим много времени впустую. Например, высиживая йайца на форуме. :Smilie:   Реклама... когда я вижу, как животных ведут на убой, я вспоминаю кадры Холокоста, как людей запихивали в газовые камеры. Много шумихи потом поднялось - до сих пор не утихнет. А про холокост животных никто не говорит. Кроме агрессивных вегетарианцев. Потому что "это нормально". Люди, даже если они едят мясо, должны *осознавать*, что это не просто продукт питания. С буддистами-мясоедами намного приятней спорить, кстати. Все таки есть общие точки соприкосновения. В большинстве своем люди спорят на уровне: "они созданы для того,чтобы мы их ели. но думать о том,что я ем, я не хочу".
Сорри за сумбур мыслей... температура у меня...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> не понятно, что за мнение у Ваших учителей в отношении Тхеравады, и является ли оно верным


Вот Вы и разберитесь!  :Smilie:  Напишите гневные письма Намкаю Норбу, ЕС Далай-ламе и т.п. Строго укажите им всем на недочеты и ошибки!  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> По большей части из каш и молочных продуктов. 
> Какие будут выводы?


А как-же сычуг?

Еще можно здесь посмотреть.

----------


## Буль

> Хорошо. Расскажите, что мне есть?


Я Вам уже написал: грибы, ягоды, лесные орехи, плоды диких деревьев...

----------


## Tiop

> Вот Вы и разберитесь!  Напишите гневные письма Намкаю Норбу, ЕС Далай-ламе и т.п. Строго укажите им всем на недочеты и ошибки!


Зачем? Они же не говорят ничего про Тхераваду. Да и зачем мне писать, пусть изучают эту традицию. Ведь они не могли с ней нигде познакомиться, кроме как в странах Тхеравады.

----------


## Владов

> Я Вам уже написал: грибы, ягоды, лесные орехи, плоды диких деревьев...


  Грибы не совсем растения... Лучше вместо них в список поставить - МЕД.

----------


## Аньезка

> А как-же сычуга?


В настоящее время для производства сыров широко используются заменители этого фермента, произведенные бактериями, имеющими в своей основе копии гена реннина. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...87%D1%83%D0%B3

Да, на всякий случай, чтобы предупредить дальнейшие вопросы: йогурты, содержащие желатин, тоже не ем :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Хорошо. Расскажите, что мне есть?


Рис, бобовые, овощи, фрукты.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> В настоящее время для производства сыров широко используются заменители этого фермента, произведенные бактериями, имеющими в своей основе копии гена реннина.


Так где ж такие взять?  :Smilie:  
В большинстве случаев на сыре вообще об этом не пишут.

----------


## Буль

> Грибы не совсем растения...


А есть ограничения? Только "совсем растения"?




> Лучше вместо них в список поставить - МЕД.


Вы представляете сколько пчёл гибнет во время сбора мёда?  :EEK!:

----------


## Аньезка

Может кому пригодится:




> сыры на неживотном сычуге (подходят для вегетарианцев)
> Ольтермани
> Дор Блю
> Камбоцола (мягкий сыр с голубой и белой плесенью)
> Эдамский (шар)
> Эмментальский (только фирмы Кезерай Шампиньон)
> Маасдам (той же фирмы)
> вообще все сыры фирмы Кезерай Шампиньон (http://www.optitrade.ru/goods/german...pignon_hofmei/)
> Фетаки (брынза)
> ...

----------


## Буль

> Рис, бобовые, овощи, фрукты.


Агрессивным вегетарианцам это не подходит. При производстве всех промышленных культур страдают насекомые  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Huandi

А убийство огромного числа живых существ при заготовке сена для милых коровок как же? Надо еще чтобы коровы были исключительно на естественном пастбище  :Smilie: .

----------


## Поляков

> В настоящее время для производства сыров широко используются заменители этого фермента, произведенные бактериями, имеющими в своей основе копии гена реннина. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...87%D1%83%D0%B3
> 
> Да, на всякий случай, чтобы предупредить дальнейшие вопросы: йогурты, содержащие желатин, тоже не ем


Модочная ферма, все равно не сахар. Имхо, женщины при виде этого должны вобще испытывать ужас. В любом случае все коровы оттуда идут на убой.

----------


## Аньезка

> А убийство огромного числа живых существ при заготовке сена для милых коровок как же? Надо еще чтобы коровы были исключительно на естественном пастбище .


Эээ "милых коровок" для вас выращивают!  :Smilie:

----------


## Владов

Решили перечислить все возможные способы неумышленных убийств?.. :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Модочная ферма, все равно не сахар. Имхо, женщины при виде этого должны вобще испытывать ужас. В любом случае все коровы оттуда идут на убой.


Да? А мне в Голландии рассказывали, что корова для мяса и корова для молока - это разные коровы.

----------


## Huandi

> Эээ "милых коровок" для вас выращивают!


Для меня никого не выращивают, это точно.

----------


## Аньезка

> Решили перечислить все возможные способы неумышленных убийств?..


Возвращаясь к начальной теме топика, это, видимо, оправдание к ношению кожи и меха.... - злостный вегетарианец, истребляющий жучков, глистов и прочие микроорганизмы.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Зачем? Они же не говорят ничего про Тхераваду. Да и зачем мне писать, пусть изучают эту традицию. Ведь они не могли с ней нигде познакомиться, кроме как в странах Тхеравады.


Насмешили. Сразу видно, что плохо знакомы с тем, о чем пишите выше.

Вот, допустим:

http://www.rdzogschen.narod.ru/new/buddhism.htm#15
http://rosenfeld.narod.ru/biblio/DL_bud_tib.exe

Это мнение Его Святейшества. 

У Намкая Норбу Ринпоче и других Учителей схожие классификации. 
Вот Намкай Норбу:

http://rosenfeld.narod.ru/biblio/NNR_Obzor_Bud.exe

Вот и гневно напишите им: "пусть изучают эту традицию".  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Да? А мне в Голландии рассказывали, что корова для мяса и корова для молока - это разные коровы.


Ага, а молочную корову после достижения определенного возраста или в результате выбраковки отправляют в санаторий? Почитайте о молочном животноводстве, вам станет плохо.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ага, а молочную корову после достижения определенного возраста или в результате выбраковки отправляют в санаторий? Почитайте о молочном животноводстве, вам станет плохо.


Уговорили, стану веганом.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Агрессивным вегетарианцам это не подходит. При производстве всех промышленных культур страдают насекомые


самые агрессивные вегетарианцы - веганы.  :Smilie:  
Они даже молочные продукты не употребляют.

----------


## Поляков

> Уговорили, стану веганом.


 :Big Grin:  Вы когда-нибудь видели поле, по которому прошелся комбайн? Если быть последовательным, нужно вобще отказаться от пищи.

----------


## Буль

> Да? А мне в Голландии рассказывали, что корова для мяса и корова для молока - это разные коровы.


Ню-ню... может в Голландии оно и так...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

А в России - попробуйте-ка найти ферму, где содержат переставших доиться коров...

Кстати, Вы знаете сколько паразитов убивают на и в корове за время её жизни? Это всё из-за молока, производство которого Вы стимулируете! Если бы корову забивали на мясо сразу же после достижения ей максимального живого веса - сколько насекомых не пострадало бы!

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы когда-нибудь видели поле, по которому прошелся комбайн? Если быть последовательным, нужно вобще отказаться от пищи.


К сожалению, это не возможно. Мне нужно поддерживать тело, чтобы практиковать. Будем и дальше спорить до абсурда? :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Уговорили, стану веганом.


Не надо  :Smilie:   перебор   :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

Я не понял, зачем Вы мне дали их высказывания о "хинаяне"?

Там ничего нет про Тхераваду. Да и не может быть, по описанной мной причине (отсутствия какого-либо знания этой традиции).

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ужас! 

Перечислил сейчас в голове все свои возможные преступления против живых существ:

1. Ем мясо - способствую убою неповинных животных.
2. Ем рис (картошку, хлеб, помидоры, морковку, гречку, овес, пшеницу, просо и т.п.) - способствую смерти неповинных насекомых, червячков, миллиардами погибающими при их уборке.
3. Пью чай, а сам думаю: а сколько же жучков-паучков было уничтожено при его выращивании-уборке.
4. Выливаю кипяток в раковину, кипячу воду в кастрюле, завариваю чай в кружке и невольно задумываюсь - ведь (ошпаренные!) гибнут мириады микробов и бактерий.
5. Пью лекарство (лечусь от простуды) - уничтожаю свою собственную микрофлору, убиваю беззащитные вирусы.
6. Мою руки (тело) мылом-шампунем, стираю - способствую безвременной смерти квинтильонов бактерий и т.п.
7. Хожу по земле, обязательно давлю каких-либо жучков. Гибнут, сердешные.
8. Еду на машине (лечу в самолете и т.п.) - уничтожаю озоновый слой и тем самым способствую гибели всего живого на земле.
9. Надел на себя ботинки - считай, убил одну корову.
10. Купил майку из хлопка - способствовал гибели насекомых при его выращивании-уборке.

... а еще при смерти червячков-паучков-насекомых страдают (опосредованно) беззащитные птички, которые ими питаются,а также мелкие животные (мышки, кротики и ежики). Сдохнут птички - сдохнут и ежики. Не будет мышек - ежиков - сдохнут волки, лисы и прочие. Сдохнут эти ... обязательно сдохнут и другие. Будут биться в конвульсиях от голода... и откинутся, бедненькие!

Решил - лучше не жить! 
На... нужна такая жизнь, если из-за меня одного гибнет столько живых существ.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Да? А мне в Голландии рассказывали, что корова для мяса и корова для молока - это разные коровы.


Если коровы будут только для молока, то куда будут девать рожаемых ею телят, тех что молока не дают? Коровы ведь их так и так нарожают. Содержать телят смысла нет, мясо никто не есть. Бизнес есть бизнес, родился и под нож. Ну очень уж смахивает на теж же яйца, тока в профиль. Если учесть что несколько миллиардов людей уже вымерли к тому времени... ну вообще...

Вегеты причину ищут не там где потеряли, а там где светлее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Ужас! 
> 
> Перечислил сейчас в голове все свои возможные преступления против живых существ:
> 
> 1. Ем мясо - способствую убою неповинных животных.
> 2. Ем рис (картошку, хлеб, помидоры, морковку, гречку, овес, пшеницу, просо и т.п.) - способствую смерти неповинных насекомых, миллиардами погибающими при их уборке.
> 3. Пью чай, а сам думаю: а сколько же жучков-паучков было уничтожено при его выращивании-уборке.
> 4. Выливаю кипяток в раковину, кипячу воду в кастрюле, завариваю чай в кружке и невольно задумываюсь - ведь (ошпаренные!) гибнут мириады микробов и бактерий.
> 5. Пью лекарство (лечусь от простуды) - уничтожаю свою собственную микрофлору, убиваю беззащитные вирусы.
> ...


Сансара  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Бодхичитта -> относительная и абсолютная -> относительная -> все ради блага других -> Вступайте в Гринпис и общество веганов.

Бодхисаттва Сиддхарта и Миларепа от великого сострадания к живых существам до достижения Пробуждения предпочитали держаться подальше от тех, кому сострадали.

----------


## Аньезка

> Если коровы будут только для молока, то куда будут девать рожаемых ею телят, тех что молока не дают? Коровы ведь их так и так нарожают. Содержать телят смысла нет, мясо никто не есть. Бизнес есть бизнес, родился и под нож. Ну очень уж смахивает на теж же яйца, тока в профиль. Если учесть что несколько миллиардов людей уже вымерли к тому времени... ну вообще...
> 
> Вегеты причину ищут не там где потеряли, а там где светлее.


Механизм содержания молочных коров можно было бы продумать, было бы желание... было бы отношение к животному не как к продукту, а как к живому существу. Пока этого в людях нет - ничего не изменится.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я не понял, зачем Вы мне дали их высказывания о "хинаяне"?


Извините, я забыл, что Вам это не поможет!  :Smilie: 

У меня с годами общения на форуме выработалась одна примета  :Smilie:  - если встретил представителя Вашей традиции, лучше перейти дорогу на другую сторону - и то ведь не факт, что не догонят и не достанут вопросами: "тебе чё, наша традиция не нравится. Ты типа чё, ее не уважаешь?!"...  :Smilie: 

Причем ссылки, доводы, цитаты здесь абсолютно не действуют, ведь "наша традиция самая правильная, единственная и, следовательно, верная". Метод общения и "доказательств" испытанный, называется "банный лист"  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> если встретил представителя Вашей традиции,


Какой традиции?



> "наша традиция самая правильная, единственная и, следовательно, верная".


Да где о таком речь-то была ?!

Я лишь заметил, что Ваши классификации Тхеравады по махаянским критериям необоснованны. 

Вы на это мне сказали, что верите в слова учителей.  Т.е. для Вас то, чему Вы следуете в любом случае самое верное - Вы же *верите* в это  (в великих и обладающих всезнанием и мудростью Учителей)  :Smilie: 

Я заметил, что Ваши учителя ничего знать о Тхераваде не могут, так как не изучали её (на разных языках записаны тексты, разное географическое распространение)

Затем Вы дали ссылки на слова учителей о махаянской "хинаяне".

И я далее теперь говорю:

Вы не могли бы пояснить, почему когда речь идёт о Тхераваде, Вы даёте ссылки на махаянскую доктрину "хинаяны", которой Тхеравада не может быть, в силу того, что не подходит по махаянским же критериям?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Объясняю. Факт Вашего рождения и существования вовсе не обязывает меня к чему-то. В частности - отвечать на Ваши вопросы. Читайте, изучайте, сравнивайте самостоятельно  :Smilie:  Успехов!  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Механизм содержания молочных коров можно было бы продумать, было бы желание... было бы отношение к животному не как к продукту, а как к живому существу. Пока этого в людях нет - ничего не изменится.


Ну как его продумать. Содержание теленков и коров, переставших доится, не рентабельно (разве что кожа)!!! Снижение спроса на мясо как помощь коровам, к которому вы призываете - это метод экономический. Молоководство тоже будет опираться на экономику, почему на что-то другое вдруг?
Значит мы пришли к тому, что нужно что-то менять в людях? 
В таких вещах всегда нужно с себя начинать. 
Или с собой все уже закончили?

----------


## Аньезка

> В таких вещах всегда нужно с себя начинать. 
> Или с собой все уже закончили?


Я про это и талдычу всю тему, Оля!  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> К сожалению, это не возможно. Мне нужно поддерживать тело, чтобы практиковать. Будем и дальше спорить до абсурда?


Вы же первая начали. Если вам не нравится вид скотобойни, то почему вы не против молочных ферм? 

Больше всего это напоминает произведения Владимира Сорокина:



> В передовых хозяйствах отел коров происходит ежегодно, иногда даже с опережением годового срока. Это выгодно и с физиологической стороны, так как регулярные отелы стимулируют деятельность молочной железы. Отелы желательно планировать заранее, особенно в хозяйствах, расположенных вблизи крупных городов и промышленных центров, распределяя их более равномерно по месяцам года.


В результате:



> После того как корова дала потомство два или три раза, внутриутробные ткани становятся слабыми и легко рвутся от перегрузок и плохого питания. Поэтому молочных коров отправляют на бойню в возрасте от четырех до семи лет.

----------


## Neroli

> Я про это и талдычу всю тему, Оля!


Нет ты талдычишь о том, что нужно всем перестать есть мясо.  :Smilie:  Я то про практику личную.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы же первая начали. Если вам не нравится вид скотобойни, то почему вы не против молочных ферм?


Я против молочных ферм. Вы раскрыли мне глаза. Я серьезно.

----------


## Tiop

> Объясняю.


Не понял, что Вы объясняете ?!

Я об этом обо все НЕ спрашивал!

Я дополнил предшествующее Вашему сообщение, там зафиксирован ход дискуссии и вопросы\ответы  :Smilie: 




> вовсе не обязывает меня к чему-то.


Меня тоже, удачи!

Да будете Вы свободны, да будете Вы счастливы! 

(из тхеравадинского текста)

----------


## Neroli

> Я против молочных ферм. Вы раскрыли мне глаза. Я серьезно.


Ань, бросай есть.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я про это и талдычу всю тему, Оля!


Про то, что другим надо начинать с них же...

----------


## Аньезка

> Нет ты талдычишь о том, что нужно всем перестать есть мясо.  Я то про практику личную.


Личная практика - развитие сострадания. Для меня поедание мяса будет равнозначно отказу от сострадания. "И#$% и плачу" - такое мне не подходит)) Мясо есть начну, когда чего-то достигну в практике и чётко увижу, что съеденное мной мясо приносит пользу этому животному.

----------


## Поляков

> Я против молочных ферм. Вы раскрыли мне глаза. Я серьезно.


Гы, мне казалось, что на здесь всем Будда раскрыл глаза.  :Smilie:  Питанием больше йоги интересуются. Как-то рассказывали про товарища, который много лет питается исключительно специальными витаминными коктейлями и соками. Вроде и дети его только это едят.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> питается исключительно специальными витаминными коктейлями и соками. Вроде и дети его только это едят.


Равно или поздно помрет и он, и его бедные дети!  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Гы, мне казалось, что на здесь всем Будда раскрыл глаза.  Питанием больше йоги интересуются. Как-то рассказывали про товарища, который много лет питается исключительно специальными витаминными коктейлями и соками. Вроде и дети его только это едят.


У нас же на форуме был персонаж, который вообще не ел. Не знаю, жив ли еще...

----------


## Neroli

> Личная практика - развитие сострадания. Для меня поедание мяса будет равнозначно отказу от сострадания. "И#$% и плачу" - такое мне не подходит)) Мясо есть начну, когда чего-то достигну в практике и чётко увижу, что съеденное мной мясо приносит пользу этому животному.


Не ешь. Но не для всех поедание мяса отказ от сострадания. Как и не для всех вегетарианство - показатель сострадания. 
С коровами сложно. Причина их страданий не в нашем мясоедстве, молокопотреблении, а в их карме. Увидеть причину и сделать что-то может только Будда. 
Аня стань Буддой, пожалуйста. ...пока совсем от неполноценного питания с лица земли не исчезла...  :Wink: 

зы: кстати, чем лабрадориху свою обычно кормишь?

----------


## PampKin Head

Уважаемые...

У меня вопрос: почему люди со склонностью к вегетарианству выбирают буддизм, а не индуизм (четкое вегетарианство, йога и много всяких ништяков) или джайнизм (чистая ахимса ко всему живому)?

----------


## Аньезка

> зы: кстати, чем лабрадориху свою обычно кормишь?


Собачим кормом. Она - хищница, у нее клыки есть, большие. :Smilie:

----------


## Арджуна

> Личная практика - развитие сострадания. Для меня поедание мяса будет равнозначно отказу от сострадания. "И#$% и плачу" - такое мне не подходит)) Мясо есть начну, когда чего-то достигну в практике и чётко увижу, что съеденное мной мясо приносит пользу этому животному.


 Главное, чтобы излишняя активность ума не подменяла практику.

----------


## Аньезка

> Уважаемые...
> 
> У меня вопрос: почему люди со склонностью к вегетарианству выбирают буддизм, а не индуизм (четкое вегетарианство, йога и много всяких ништяков) или джайнизм (чистая ахимса ко всему живому)?


Потому что выбирают религию не по принципу питания. Это во-первых.
Во-вторых, среди буддистских наставников много вегетарианцев. Думаю, это тоже неспроста.  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

> У нас же на форуме был персонаж, который вообще не ел. Не знаю, жив ли еще...


Рассказывали, что в Корее живет дзенская монахиня, которая уже несколько десятков лет ничего не ест. Живет на вершине какой-то скалы, куда добраться совершенно невозможно. Только пьет дождевую воду. Сам я не видел, но видели знакомые, например, пользователь Woltang. Так что это вполне реально осуществимо.

Хотя мне всегда казалось, что буддизм это не про то что ты ешь, а про то - зачем ты ешь.

----------


## Топпер

> Вы когда-нибудь видели поле, по которому прошелся комбайн? Если быть последовательным, нужно вобще отказаться от пищи.


Так делают особо святые джайны: умирают от истощения не принимая пищу. 
Не случайно, Будда, считая это крайностью, установил для бывших джайнов максимальный испытательный срок при переходе в Буддизм  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Так и вижу Будду с бифштексом.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Кажется мне, что *срединный путь в смысле питания* - это и есть вегетарианство!

----------


## Huandi

Вегетарианство, психологически, прежде всего основано на привязанности к чистоте (внутренней) физического тела, и особой гордости этим. А это прямое препятствие к практике.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вегетарианство, психологически, прежде всего основано на привязанности к чистоте (внутренней) физического тела, и особой гордости этим. А это прямое препятствие к практике.


О! Мистер Фрейд, неужели вы с нами? :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Кажется мне, что срединный путь в смысле питания - это и есть вегетарианство!


Срединный путь в питании - это быть вегетарианцем, если дают вегетарианскую пищу. И быть мясоедом, если дают мясную.

----------


## Аньезка

> Срединный путь в питании - это быть вегетарианцем, если дают вегетарианскую пищу. И быть мясоедом, если дают мясную.


А если забили специально, чтобы монаху подать?

----------


## fkruk

> Вегетарианство, психологически, прежде всего основано на привязанности к чистоте (внутренней) физического тела, и особой гордости этим. А это прямое препятствие к практике.


Это, как я понимаю, случай так называемого ясновидения? 
А мужики-то и не знали!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> А если забили специально, чтобы монаху подать?


Тогда нельзя.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В Индии и сейчас многие "официально" не едят мясо. Один индус рассказывал, что у них в семье жили коровы, а так как "официально" убивать и есть коров считается грехом, их иногда убивали под покровом ночи и...
> 
> Нельзя вообще никого ни в чем убедить. Если человек хочет есть мясо/пить/курить/колоться - он будет это делать несмотря ни на какие осуждения, запреты, наказания со стороны общества, властей, священников и т.п.
> Если человек осознает, что ему не нужно что-то делать, он тоже это делать не будет. Так что любая агитация здесь бессмыслена.


Жаль, что нельзя поставить спасибо пять раз. Я бы поставил.
К сожалению, агитация перестать насильно доказывать, так же бессмысленна. Увлечения часто слишком сильны.

----------


## Huandi

> Это, как я понимаю, случай так называемого ясновидения? 
> А мужики-то и не знали!


При чем тут ясновидение? Это какая-то ирония?

----------


## fkruk

> Это какая-то ирония?


Совершенно верно  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Совершенно верно


А в чем же она, эта смешная ирония? Я ведь написал по собственному старому опыту и опыту общения со многими вегетарианцами. Разве это "ясновидение"?

----------


## Буль

> Рассказывали, что в Корее живет дзенская монахиня, которая уже несколько десятков лет ничего не ест. Живет на вершине какой-то скалы, куда добраться совершенно невозможно. Только пьет дождевую воду. Сам я не видел, но видели знакомые, например, пользователь Woltang.


Видели что? Что, когда они на неё смотрели - она ничего не ела?

----------


## Аньезка

> А в чем же она, эта смешная ирония? Я ведь написал по собственному старому опыту и опыту общения со многими вегетарианцами. Разве это "ясновидение"?


А мясоедение - это привязанность к грязи и гордость от этого что ли? :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

Есть такая практика - "чулен". Но это когда ты стал уже крутым тантриком. Реальным, а не "много прочитавшим".

----------


## Huandi

> А мясоедение - это привязанность к грязи и гордость от этого что ли?


Не "мясоедение", а отсутствие особых пристрастий в питании. Сансара горит, вокруг ходят куклы из костей и мяса, ты сам тоже такая кукла, все бренно, все существа в постоянном круговороте смерти. В такой ситуации тратить время на кормление тела некоей особенной пищей просто глупость.

----------


## Топпер

Да:..... новая темка про мясо уже 29 листов. Пора заводить новую тему про гомосексуализм  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> К сожалению, это не возможно. Мне нужно поддерживать тело, чтобы практиковать. Будем и дальше спорить до абсурда?


Между прочим reductio ad absurdum в философии это очень хороший способ выяснения истины, и именно его Ваша концепция и не выдерживает: "Мне нужно поддерживать тело, чтобы практиковать. Не буду есть колбасу, потому что для его производства убивают коров, но буду есть зерно, для производства которого убивают жуков, причём, как практикующий буддист, я осознаю, что разницы между кармой убийства коровы и кармой убийства жука нет никакой, ибо и те, и другие были мне матерями в прошлых жизнях".

Я правильно описал Вашу позицию?

----------


## Аньезка

> Не "мясоедение", а отсутствие особых пристрастий в питании. Сансара горит, вокруг ходят куклы из костей и мяса, ты сам тоже такая кукла, все бренно, все существа в постоянном круговороте смерти. В такой ситуации тратить время на кормление тела некоей особенной пищей просто глупость.


Ну тогда можно какашки есть, например, прости господи.  Единый вкус, все же. Тараканов там, собак, как корейцы. Или ваши особые пристрастия в питании несовместимы с такими изысками? :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Не "мясоедение", а отсутствие особых пристрастий в питании. Сансара горит, вокруг ходят куклы из костей и мяса, ты сам тоже такая кукла, все бренно, все существа в постоянном круговороте смерти. В такой ситуации тратить время на кормление тела некоей особенной пищей просто глупость.


Особенная пища - мозг соседа-мясоеда.

----------


## Буль

> Да:..... новая темка про мясо уже 29 листов. Пора заводить новую тему про гомосексуализм


Не, если до 30 листов не дотянем тему - то как флеймерам грош нам цена!  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

> Видели что? Что, когда они на неё смотрели - она ничего не ела?


Видели скалу на которой живет монахиня.  :Smilie:  Спросите у Марины, чего она там рассмотрела. Думаете, что такого быть не может?

----------


## Аньезка

> Между прочим reductio ad absurdum в философии это очень хороший способ выяснения истины, и именно его Ваша концепция и не выдерживает: "Мне нужно поддерживать тело, чтобы практиковать. Не буду есть колбасу, потому что для его производства убивают коров, но буду есть зерно, для производства которого убивают жуков, *причём, как практикующий буддист, я осознаю, что между кармой убийства коровы и кармой убийства жука нет никакой*, ибо и те, и другие были мне матерями в прошлых жизнях".
> 
> Я правильно описал Вашу позицию?


Нет. У меня нет уверенности в выделенном предложении. Там видимо пропущено слово "разницы"?
Я не уверена, что карма от убийства таракана = карме от убийства коровы
Вы можете это опровергнуть цитатами из источников?

----------


## Буль

> Ну тогда можно какашки есть, например, прости господи.  Единый вкус, все же.


Хм... Вы уверены?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neroli

> Да:..... новая темка про мясо уже 29 листов. Пора заводить новую тему про гомосексуализм


Гомосексуализм на 29 листов не потянет. Коров же гомосексуалисты никак не используют. 
вроде бы.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну тогда можно какашки есть, например, прости господи


На какашках долго не протянешь.

----------


## Huandi

> Ну тогда можно какашки есть, например, прости господи.  Единый вкус, все же. Тараканов там, собак, как корейцы. Или ваши особые пристрастия в питании несовместимы с такими изысками?


Какашки непитательны. Тараканье и собачье мясо в магазинах пока не встречал. Точнее, не видел чтобы оно так называлось.

----------


## Аньезка

> Хм... Вы уверены?


Я нет, а вот собачка у меня знатный копрофаг. 
Я, как видите, разборчива... даже трупы не ем. ))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда я что-то выращиваю, я стараюсь, чтобы никто не пострадал.


Вот вопрос "страданий" - ключевой. Страдания живых существ зависят не от Ваших действий, а от привязанностей этих живых существ, от их Кармы, мировоззрения. 

Сотни сообщений на тему есть или не есть, вместо того, чтобы сосредоточиться на благородной истине о страданиях.

Живые существа страдают. Если мы хотим им помочь, мы должны найти путь избавления от страданий. На практике. Чтобы передать живым существам эту Дхарму. Если мы только облегчаем кому-то условия, мы не избавляем эти существа от страданий. Думать, что избавляем - значит заблуждаться. Такое заблуждение - наша карма, наша жизнь в человеческом теле обусловлена такой кармой. Это не наша ошибка, мы не приобрелии ее, мы не думаем, что это заблуждение, мы находимся в неведении, что нами владеет такое заблуждение, но это повод для практики, повод для того, чтобы освободиться.

Столько энергии потрачено на раздувание эмоций, на доказательства. Сколько дров брошено в топку нечуткости, невнимательности, неприязни. 

Вот то, что есть прямо сейчас. Это то, с чем можно что-то сделать. Давайте, кто может, осознаем свои эмоции и прекратим их питать. 

Вся эта дискуссия не поможет Павлу отказаться от мяса. Павел, если Вам интересно, я могу помочь Вам. Нет никого, кто не мог бы отказаться от мяса по внутренним причинам. Если Вы действительно хотите отказаться от этой привязанности, могу помочь Вам шаг за шагом осознать, из чего она состоит и как лишить эту привязанность силы.

----------


## Huandi

Вот есть питание для собак и кошек - просто быстро и без заморок. Точно так же и с питанием человека - в магазинах достаточный набор для кормления гомосапиенса.

----------


## Аньезка

> На какашках долго не протянешь.


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  Только не говори, что ты их не ешь по причине низкой калорийности :Big Grin:

----------


## Буль

> Видели скалу на которой живет монахиня.



И скала выступала свидетелем? Или просто выглядела неприступной в глазах экскурсантов?  :Wink:  




> Спросите у Марины, чего она там рассмотрела.


Насколько я знаю Марину - она неявляется экспертом в неприступности скал  :Wink:  





> Думаете, что такого быть не может?


Мой жизненный опыт, усиленный опытом многих числом экспериментаторов говорит мне о том, что:

_...чтобы жить - нам нужно жрать,
а по ночам нужно крепко спать..._

(с) Майк Науменко

----------


## fkruk

> А в чем же она, эта смешная ирония? Я ведь написал по собственному старому опыту и опыту общения со многими вегетарианцами. Разве это "ясновидение"?


Попробую объяснить. Ирония моего замечания вызвана категорической огульностью Вашего высказывания при отсутствии ссылки на источник познания.

Теперь, когда Вы уточнили, стало ясно о ком именно Вы говорили  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Нет никого, кто не мог бы отказаться от мяса по внутренним причинам. Если Вы действительно хотите отказаться от этой привязанности, могу помочь Вам шаг за шагом осознать, из чего она состоит и как лишить эту привязанность силы.


БТР, а мне не поможете? Я сколько пыталась вегетарианкой быть - ничего не получается. Через некторое время начинаю быть вечно голодная, ничем это заесть нельзя, только кусочком мяса (даже рыба не катит). То есть организму не хватает чего-то как-будто. 
Особо много я мяса не ем, по чуть-чуть.

----------


## Neroli

> Только не говори, что ты их не ешь по причине низкой калорийности


Хорошо, не скажу.

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР, а мне не поможете? Я сколько пыталась вегетарианкой быть - ничего не получается. Через некторое время начинаю быть вечно голодная, ничем это заесть нельзя, только кусочком мяса (даже рыба не катит). То есть организму не хватает чего-то как-будто. 
> Особо много я мяса не ем, по чуть-чуть


Да, это возможно. Кстати сказать, привычки к определенной пище - одни из самых удобных для изучения. То, чему я могу научить, это отличать недостаток питательных веществ от привычки есть определенные продукты.
Вы можете выделить один день целиком под медитацию голодания?

----------


## ullu

А мне вот интересно вот что, почему существование  в теле животного считается для животного таким благом за которое нпременно надо бороться?
Думаете ему полезно и приятно это существование, или лучше уж такое существование, чем смерть?
Или может быть полезнее ему отрабоать свою карму животного по-сокорее и переродится человеком, например?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> БТР, а мне не поможете? Я сколько пыталась вегетарианкой быть - ничего не получается. Через некторое время начинаю быть вечно голодная, ничем это заесть нельзя, только кусочком мяса (даже рыба не катит). То есть организму не хватает чего-то как-будто. 
> Особо много я мяса не ем, по чуть-чуть.


Вот это как раз признак привязки. Алкоголик тоже не может от спиртного отказаться: хоть капельку, но принять нужно  :Smilie:  
Другое дело, если человек может есть мясо, может не есть, может не пить, может выпить, а осознанность такая же. Как махасиддхи

----------


## Буль

> Или может быть полезнее ему отрабоать свою карму животного по-сокорее и переродится человеком, например?


Я вот играю на бильярде, и при соударении бильярдных шаров я вспоминаю буддийскую аналогию о карме. Вот и думаю: как можно заставить катящийся от соударения шар катиться _поскорее_?  :Wink:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Или может быть полезнее ему отрабоать свою карму животного по-сокорее и переродится человеком, например?


Так можно и к идеям геноцида животных придти  :Smilie:

----------


## fkruk

> А мне вот интересно вот что, почему существование  в теле животного считается для животного таким благом за которое нпременно надо бороться?
> Думаете ему полезно и приятно это существование, или лучше уж такое существование, чем смерть?
> Или может быть полезнее ему отрабоать свою карму животного по-сокорее и переродится человеком, например?


Если так, то убийство животного становится благим или, по крайней мере, кармически нейтральным поступком.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А мне вот интересно вот что, почему существование  в теле животного считается для животного таким благом за которое нпременно надо бороться?
> Думаете ему полезно и приятно это существование, или лучше уж такое существование, чем смерть?
> Или может быть полезнее ему отрабоать свою карму животного по-сокорее и переродится человеком, например?


Можно помочь и животному не испытывать мучений. Однако не облегчая условия и оберегая привязанности. Это противоположный путь. Попробуйте собственного ребенка воспитывать в полном ограждении от опасностей. Такой ребенок будет не способен жить в мире людей. Мир людей достаточно обширен, чтобы увидеть примеры и миров ада, и миров животных и миров асуров, и миров претов, и миров богов. 

Люди обычно знают, что их ждет смерть. Что мы обычно желаем умирающему? Меньше мучений. Вы наверное встречали людей, которые хотели бы умереть незаметно. Во сне, например. Или очень-очень быстро, чтобы не осознавать этого.

Многие наши пристрастия, наше отношение к живым существам, определяется нашими страхами, нашими привязанностями.

Есть такой анекдот. Крестьянин на двух лошадях, в телеге, с собакой и тремя свиньями, ехал на ярмарку. Дорога проходила возле очень крутого обрыва. Неожиданно лошади испугались, понесли, и все вместе свалились в обрыв. И вот лежат при смерти две лошади, собака, три свиньи и крестьянин. Мимо идет солдат, и видит первую лошадь, с перебитыми ногами. Чтобы лошадь не мучалась, солдат ее пристрелил. Видит вторую, пристрелил и ее. Затем собаку, потом по одной всех трех свиней. Крестьянин очнувшийся от выстрелов, с переломами обоих ног, одной руки, без одного глаза, начинает ползти от солдата, цепляясь уцелевшей рукой за корни, за траву, за кусты, и причитает: "мне хорошо! мне хорошо!"

Мучения и страдания целиком зависят от состояния живого существа. Кто-то в крещенские морозы укутывается в тулупы и страдает от холода, а кто-то купается в проруби и обтирается снегом.

Тот, кто победил собственные страдания знает путь, по которому можно пройти и другим существам. Но нельзя по этому пути кого-то провести насильно. Это должно быть осознанное желание освободиться от страданий, перестать стремиться только к комфортным условиям и безусловно зависеть от собственных привязанностей

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если так, то убийство животного становится благим или, по крайней мере, кармически нейтральным поступком.


Нет, конечно. Прерывание мучений - это опять же, заблуждение в природе страданий и мучений. 

Такое заблуждение не является кармически нейтральным, оно обязательно ведет к собственным страданиям и мучениям. Более того, само такое заблуждение является следствием страданий.

Отчего мы хотим прекратить жизнь мучающегося существа? Из-за эмпатии. Мы тоже полагаем такие страдания невыносимыми.

Что делает мать, которая сама боится боли, когда ее ребенок ударится? Она испытывает панику. Ей нестерпима мысль о том, что ребенку больно.

Что делает мать, которая спокойно относится к боли? Она оказывает ребенку и физическую помощь, и моральную поддержку, успокаивает его, помогает преодолеть боль.

----------


## Ygg

Коротким исчерпывающим ответом на все умствования по поводу того, что страдания существ облегчать бесполезно, будет: "пхет!"
Длинный исчерпывающий ответ можно найти, например, здесь. Цитирую:

_Великий буддийский философ, один из отцов философии йогачары Асанга (IV — V вв. н. э.) стремился установить общение с бодхисаттвой Майтреей, грядущим Буддой, чтобы стать его учеником. Для этого он погрузился в созерцание и пробыл в самадхи три года. Выйдя без какого-либо результата из самадхи, Асанга увидел человека, стачивающего напильником скалу. На вопрос удивленного Асанги тот ответил, что хочет сделать иглу из скалы. Асанга устыдился своего нетерпения и лености и снова на три года погрузился в самадхи, однако и на этот раз не достиг успеха. Выйдя из самадхи, он на этот раз увидел человека, который долбил подножие огромной горы ломом и перетаскивал камни на другую сторону долины. Асанга удивился такой работе того человека и спросил, ради чего тот все это делает. Человек ответил философу, что гора загораживает солнце окнам его дома и он хочет перенести ее на другое место. Асанга снова устыдился своего нетерпения и недостатка усердия и еще на три года ушел в самадхи, но и на этот раз ничего не достиг. Тогда огорченный и разочарованный монах покинул место своего уединения и вошел в близлежащий город. Там на городской площади он увидел издыхающую собаку, на боку которой кишели черви. Сердце Асанги преисполнилось состраданием, и он подумал, что если он оставит все как есть, то погибнет собака, а если он снимет с нее червей, то погибнут черви. Тогда Асанга взял нож и отрезал от бедра кусок собственной плоти, снял с собаки червей и положил их на мясо. В этот же момент собака чудесным образом преобразилась, и перед потрясенным Асангой явился в сиянии света бодхисаттва Майтрея, с которым Асанга безуспешно стремился вступить в общение, практикуя йогу. Но и его занятия йогой не пропали даром, ведь именно благодаря им он обрел мудрость, которая теперь, соединившись с состраданием, принесла желаемый плод._

----------


## Ондрий

> Вот есть питание для собак и кошек - просто быстро и без заморок.


тока кошки/собаки от них быстро дохнут... т.е. не живут положенные биологические сроки. Вискас - зло!



> Точно так же и с питанием человека - в магазинах достаточный набор для кормления гомосапиенса.


 тож самое, если хочется "без заморок"

----------


## Huandi

> тока кошки/собаки от них быстро дохнут... т.е. не живут положенные сроки.





> тож самое, если хочется "без заморок"


Я думаю, это преувеличения.

----------


## Ондрий

> Тогда Асанга взял нож и отрезал от бедра кусок собственной плоти, снял с собаки червей и положил их на мясо.


 случись в наше время с кем-нить такая история, тут же толпами стали "разоблачать дурость и недальновидность такого бодхисаттвы" ибо всех не спасти, а тем более всяких гли^W^W червей.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я думаю, это преувеличения.


ну чтож.... думайте  :Wink: 

мой дед пил/курил/6 детей родил, и умер в почтеннейшем возрасте без особых болезней. И что? Брать это как способ долголетия?  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> случись в наше время с кем-нить такая история, тут же толпами стали "разоблачать дурость и недальновидность такого бодхисаттвы" ибо всех не спасти, а тем более всяких гли^W^W червей.


Между прочим Асанга кучу времени медитировал перед этим. И только потом "такая история". У нас почему то сразу(!) с "такой истории" начинают, первичное конечно же пропустив.

----------


## Аньезка

> Между прочим Асанга кучу времени медитировал перед этим. И только потом "такая история". У нас почему то сразу(!) с "такой истории" начинают, первичное конечно же пропустив.


То есть только вам можно кушать на Ганапудже мясо *пребывая в полном осознавании и с "величайшим состраданием"*?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> То есть только вам можно кушать на Ганапудже мясо пребывая в полном осознавании и с "величайшим состраданием"?


Аня, в чем дело? Опять наезд на нашу делегацию?  :Wink: 
Асанга в том примере мяса не ел. Он кусок мяса от себя отрезал и червяков туда посадил. Ганапуджа не об этом.

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть только вам можно кушать на Ганапудже мясо *пребывая в полном осознавании и с "величайшим состраданием"*?


Вам тоже нужно пребывая в полном осознавании и с величайшим состраданием. Без кавычек.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вам тоже нужно пребывая в полном осознавании и с величайшим состраданием. Без кавычек.


Хотите об этом поговорить? :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, в чем дело? Опять наезд на нашу делегацию? 
> Асанга в том примере мяса не ел. Он кусок мяса от себя отрезал и червяков туда посадил. Ганапуджа не об этом.


Нет, речь только о том, кому что "можно" только после достижения определенных результатов практики.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хотите об этом поговорить?


Хочу, чтобы раздражение и неприязнь не вставали на пути. Хочу чтобы у Вас не было причин быть агрессивной.

----------


## Поляков

> И скала выступала свидетелем? Или просто выглядела неприступной в глазах экскурсантов?


Все правда! Вы, что - не верите в магию?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> Хочу, чтобы раздражение и неприязнь не вставали на пути.


Хорошее желание.

----------


## Ондрий

> ... У нас почему то сразу(!) с "такой истории" начинают, первичное конечно же пропустив.


 а что, уже есть преценденты?  :EEK!:  
Ну-ка ну-ка отсюда по-подробнее! Кто себе лодыжку отрезал?

----------


## Neroli

> Нет, речь только о том, кому что "можно" только после достижения определенных результатов практики.


На Ганапудже связь с Дхармой у существа установится если практик проявляет осозанность. Даже у начинающего должно получится. А потом нужно практиковать за "себя и того парня".

А чего хорошего если человек, начитавшись книг, будет от себя куски отрезать и червяков кормить? Чего он добьется то?

----------


## Neroli

> а что, уже есть преценденты?  
> Ну-ка ну-ка отсюда по-подробнее! Кто себе лодыжку отрезал?


 :Smilie: 
Про лодыжку ниче не знаю, но с Другпа Кюнле точно все поперепутали. Он сначала учился и медитировал, а потом "по бабам". У нас "по бабам" сразу. 
Мне вообще-то пофигу кто по каким бабам, но я не понимаю почему авторитетное прикрытие и вдохновитель Другпа Кюнле.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## ullu

> Я вот играю на бильярде, и при соударении бильярдных шаров я вспоминаю буддийскую аналогию о карме. Вот и думаю: как можно заставить катящийся от соударения шар катиться _поскорее_?


 не мешать )

----------


## Аньезка

> Маша удалила свой пост


В некоторых традициях мясо на Ганапудже кушать обязательно - для создания кармической связи с убитым живым существом. Это раз.  Во всяком случае, про поднесение к губам слышу впервые. Спасибо за инфу! Но сам момент выбора "есть-не есть" уже будет РАЗЛИЧЕНИЕМ.
Зачем же гневаться? Можно просто отстраненно подмечать нюансы. Это два.
Конечно, коровам не легче, пока их убивают для мясоедов. Это три.
Ом Мани Пеме Хум

 :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Так можно и к идеям геноцида животных придти


 а можно и не придти.

----------


## ullu

> Если так, то убийство животного становится благим или, по крайней мере, кармически нейтральным поступком.


не становится. поскольку для кармичности поступка важен не столько результат, сколько намерение.
Что бы это стало благим поступком то необходимо убить из сострадания, раз ( из рельаного сострадания), знать когда убить и как, два. Знать где животное переродится после этого, три.
А у нас нету ни того ни дргог ни третьего.
Но это же не означает, что бытьживотным это такая манна небесная, что нужно всеми силами стараться продлить существование животного в теле животного.

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно, коровам не легче, пока их убивают для мясоедов. Это три.


Им также нелегко, когда их доят для вегетарианцев. Об этом говорилось.
Им будет нелегко когда они будут рождаться другими животными или насекомыми. Червяками на пашне. Вот. 
Сансара вообще поганое место.
Ом Мани Пеме Хум Шри.

зы: если бы мясоедство было корнем сансары - Будда бы так и сказал.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ом мани пеме хум - это четыре! 
Я уберу свой пост, ибо там могли быть разглашены секретные материалы  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Им также нелегко, когда их доят для вегетарианцев. Об этом говорилось.
> Им будет нелегко когда они будут рождаться другими животными или насекомыми. Червяками на пашне. Вот. 
> Сансара вообще поганое место.
> Ом Мани Пеме Хум Шри.
> 
> зы: если бы мясоедство было корнем сансары - Будда бы так и сказал.


Конечно, мясоедство не корень сансары. Корень сансары - омраченность. И различение. В том числе и на уровне: "Я ем животных, потому что они созданы для того, чтобы люди их ели". Я сейчас не говорю о вас, буддистах. Обычные люди не относятся к живым существам, как к своим матерям. Они не видят в них общей с собой природы. И так далее. Мясоедение, в этом смысле, кармический результат такого отношения. С моей точки зрения.

----------


## PampKin Head

..

----------


## Маша_ла

А я не думаю, что мясоедство - результат непринятия существ как матерей. Я думаю - это просто привычка, много жизней подряд которой.
На самом деле, можно умереть, не едя мясо, если так думаешь.

А, например, некоторые и к своим матерям плохо относятся. А к чужим- хорошо  :Smilie:  Это все - карма. 

Нельзя говорить, что человек, который ест мясо лишен сострадания. Это не логично. Это не так. Да и не нужно делать выводы за других людей, по-моему  :Smilie: 

А про суть ганапуджи можно будет поговорить при встрече, если захочешь  :Smilie: 

Ладно, поболтали и будет. Надо работать.

----------


## Neroli

> Они не видят в них общей с собой природы.


Принудить все равно невозможно.
Надо как-то вадржнее.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

картинка с  #477:

Запашные отдыхают!!!! Зачот!

----------


## Ондрий

> Про лодыжку ниче не знаю, но с Другпа Кюнле точно все поперепутали.


 гы.. начали про Асангу - кончали про Друкпа Кюнле  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

ых!! люблю БФ!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> гы.. начали про Асангу - кончали про Друкпа Кюнле 
> ых!! люблю БФ!


Ну а по существу то можете сказать? С медитации надо начинать или с лодыжки?

----------


## Буль

> Все правда! Вы, что - не верите в магию?!


ммм... боюсь, что нет  :Cool:

----------


## Буль

> Я не уверена, что карма от убийства таракана = карме от убийства коровы
> Вы можете это опровергнуть цитатами из источников?


Мне кажется что логика - очень хороший источник. Если Вы принимаете буддийский взгляд на то, что все живые существа когда-то были Вашими матерями то, соответственно, убийство любого из них - это убийство своей (в прошлом) матери.

Однако Вы агрессивно порицаете покупку колбасы как косвенную стимуляцию убийства животных и тут же покупкой риса косвенно стимулируете убийство жуков при его выращивании - дескать, мне надо есть рис, чтобы практиковать.

Кстати, в пересчёте на среднюю порцию еды (200 гр.) количество убиенных жуков значительно больше, чем убиенных коров. Рассмотрим сострадательность мясоедства vs геноцид жуков у вегетарианцев?  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

Дело именно в агрессивности...

----------


## Аньезка

> Мне кажется что логика - очень хороший источник. Если Вы принимаете буддийский взгляд на то, что все живые существа когда-то были Вашими матерями то, соответственно, убийство любого из них - это убийство своей (в прошлом) матери.
> 
> Однако Вы агрессивно порицаете покупку колбасы как косвенную стимуляцию убийства животных и тут же покупкой риса косвенно стимулируете убийство жуков при его выращивании - дескать, мне надо есть рис, чтобы практиковать.
> 
> Кстати, в пересчёте на среднюю порцию еды (200 гр.) количество убиенных жуков значительно больше, чем убиенных коров. Рассмотрим сострадательность мясоедства vs геноцид жуков у вегетарианцев?


Вы еще пересчитайте, сколько жучков ваша корова съест, вместе с травой, пока вырастет. И сколько погибнет вместе с ней.  :Cool:

----------


## Neroli

> И сколько погибнет вместе с ней.


А если корову не трогать, то она и не умрет?

----------


## Neroli

Вообще в сансаре белых и пушистых нет. Все так или иначе причина чьей-то смерти, не зависимо от питания.
Так что может хватит жуками мерятся?

----------


## Аньезка

> А если корову не трогать, то она и не умрет?


Нероль, ну какое-то уже детсадовское разводилово))
А если маму не трогать, она не умрет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Вы еще пересчитайте, сколько жучков ваша корова съест, вместе с травой, пока вырастет. И сколько погибнет вместе с ней.


И за убитых коровой жучков тоже я должен отвечать?  :Cool:  

_... если каждый возьмёт вину на себя,
то на всех не хватит вины!_ 
 :Wink:  
(с) БГ

----------


## Аньезка

> И за убитых коровой жучков тоже я должен отвечать?


А вы думали!! А то съели корову, которая перед этим сожрала с грядки картошку, из-за которой замочили кучу жучков, а отчитываться должны вегетарианцы?!!
 Бугога! Я спать пошла! :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Нероль, ну какое-то уже детсадовское разводилово))
> А если маму не трогать, она не умрет?


Причем тут разводилово? Ты приписываешь мясоедам умерших с коровой жучков. Нынадо. Это не от мясоедства, это от жизни случается.

----------


## Neroli

> А вы думали!! А то съели корову, которая перед этим сожрала с грядки картошку, из-за которой замочили кучу жучков, а отчитываться должны вегетарианцы?!!


Вегетарианец отчитывается за ту картошку что сам сожрал, корова за ту что сама сожрала, а мясоед отчитывается за корову.  
"Корова по квитанции одна..." (с)

Даже нет, несколько мясоеов отчиваются за одну корову.




> Бугога! Я спать пошла!


Та же фигня. Спокойной ночи.
Надеюсь завтра тему закроют модераторы.

----------


## Буль

> Бугога! Я спать пошла!


Хорошо, спокойной ночи! Завтра продолжим. 

На очереди товары широкого потребления, покупая которые Вы даёте возможность мясоедам покупать мясо  :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо, спокойной ночи! Завтра продолжим. 
> 
> На очереди товары широкого потребления, покупая которые Вы даёте возможность мясоедам покупать мясо


Да что там покупать мясо.... Покупать оружие и воевать....

Вся эта взаимосвязанность и есть Сансара. И все зависит от всего. Упреки в нечуткости - это тоже нечуткость.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Причем тут разводилово? Ты приписываешь мясоедам умерших с коровой жучков. Нынадо. Это не от мясоедства, это от жизни случается.


Именно, что от жизни. Поэтому поддаваться безудержным (со)страдательным эмоциям по поводу того, что все умирают (и за редкими исключениями - насильственной смертью - если вообще исключения можно найти) - довольно наивно. А тем более свои розовые представления о том, как мать должна относиться к ребенку распространять на вселенский уровень бодхисаттв-махасаттв. Матери разные бывают. Отношение матери к ребенку определяется омрачениями и заблуждениями этой самой матери. Не стоит из-за собственных омрачений выстраивать глобальные нравственные концепции.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну а по существу то можете сказать? С медитации надо начинать или с лодыжки?


с головы, имхо
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=456

----------


## Поляков

Отвал башки - солнцееды (праноеды). Здесь и здесь.

----------


## Pavel

> Вот вопрос "страданий" - ключевой. Страдания живых существ зависят не от Ваших действий, а от привязанностей этих живых существ, от их Кармы, мировоззрения. 
> Живые существа страдают. Если мы хотим им помочь, мы должны найти путь избавления от страданий. На практике. Чтобы передать живым существам эту Дхарму. Если мы только облегчаем кому-то условия, мы не избавляем эти существа от страданий. Думать, что избавляем - значит заблуждаться. Такое заблуждение - наша карма, наша жизнь в человеческом теле обусловлена такой кармой. Это не наша ошибка, мы не приобрелии ее, мы не думаем, что это заблуждение, мы находимся в неведении, что нами владеет такое заблуждение, но это повод для практики, повод для того, чтобы освободиться.


 Совершенно было бы верно, если бы не было так не верно.  :Smilie:  А неверность, как обычно, возникает в области аксиоматики. Как-только фундаментом дальнейшего теоретизирования выбрано "если мы хотим помочь ИМ, то..." как рождается целая теория о том, почему то или иное действие помощью не является. Легко она рождается и на таком примере, если мы хотим помочь алкоголикам, то надо не от алкоголизма их отвращать, а к Дхарме приобщать, следовательно сам пью и им наливаю, или работаю на производстве алкоголя, т.к. это дает мне достаточно средств для существования и Практики, и все под тосты о Дхарме. (заметьте, это не вымышленное сравнение, а цитирование Вас персонально и Вашего тоста за спасение всех живых.)

Суть такого теоретизирования, которое направляется в любое русло желаний, проявляется в выборе аксиоматики. В основу положено "Если мы хотим помочь ИМ, то..." (а тут в качестве неозвученной аксиомы лежит всегда скрытая вторая: "... Я знаю, как это сделать").

Прежде всего не верна первая аксиома. *Никто никому* (_на самом деле_)* помочь не хочет*, т.к. не знает как избавиться от страданий, связанных с вечным желанием помочь лишь себе, так как это (незнание, неведение) в принципе не позволяет освободиться самому от привязанности своих действий и желаний к "Я". (Не путайте декларацию форм проявления желаний и сами желания)

_Вторую аксиому можно было бы и не рассматривать ввиду отсутствия первой._ Однако следует особое внимание уделить природе ее возникновения в привязанности к "Я". 

Вот почему и рассуждения (попытки осмысления) о вопросе ношения кожи животных следует рассматривать не как вопрос помощи животным, что порождается сознанием величия "Я" и лишь укрепляет его, а как вопрос избавления от своих омрачений, которые увеличивают свои страдания, *порожденные страданием других*. Когда рассматривается вопрос о вреде курения, то не стоит всем курящим "орать", что над ними свершают акт насилия. Говорят о вреде курения. Когда говорят о том, что осознавание того, что курить вредно, еще не избавляет от всех привязанностей к курению вовсе не означает, что говорящий так "кающийся воришка". Такие взгляды порождены внутренней потребностью защищать свое "Я", защищяя свою уверенность в своей правоте. На самом деле речь идет в том, что следовало бы в привычке курить видеть зло. Следовало бы при таком видении стремиться избавиться от этого зла. Следовало бы найти причины, которые мешают от него избавиться и направить свои усилия на преодоление этих причин. Призыв отвести свой взгляд от проблемы курения в силу того, что "мне ведом правильный взгляд и путь устранения всех зол, а не только курения" - суть фарисейства, суть неразличения проблем внешних и внутренних.

Ваша теория,BTR, упрочает величие "Я", ибо меняет мелкое, неокрепшее "Я", основанное на плотских желаниях и потаканию им, на "Я" основанное на *"личном знании"* пути избавления всех живых существ от страдания и правильном следовании этому пути (правильной практике).

Речь не идет о том, как помочь всем живым существам (очень надеюсь, что на звание Бодхисатвы здесь претендующих нет). Речь идет о том, *как помочь себе*. Суть этой помощи заключается в стремлении к осознанности поступков, понимании своих действий и их последствий, в осознании ограниченности свободы выбора своих действий и причин, вызывающих эти ограничения.

Ношение кожи животных - это *одно из* действий, которое создает благоприятные условия для дальнейшего истязания животных *руками человека*. Осознавая это, осознавая степень своей личной свободы выбора "носить или не носить" человеку дается возможность осознать причины тех ограничений (привязанностей), которые не позволяют ему не делать то, что он считает как действие, умножающее истязания других существ. (Будь то коровы или жуки). 

Неосознавание своей зависимости от привязанностей (ограничений) возникает от не желания осознать причины возникновения и способы проявления этих привязанностей. Такое неосознавание поощряется *рассуждениями* о том, что даже "думать об этом вредно", или "все равно никому не поможешь", суть которых в желании упрочить величие своего "Я" (я знаю истинный путь и истинную природу возникновения всех страданий). В этом суть опасности смены привязанности например к мясу и алкоголю на смену привязанности к учению - вторая значительно опаснее, т.к. упрочает "Я" сильнее. Напомню, что ни Вы ни я не знаете пути, а лишь верите, что идете правильным путем, совершая те или иные действия, совершая ту или иную Практику. Поэтому, что для Вас, что для меня истинной причиной желания восхвалять своего Учителя или желания восхвалять свое Учение является не знание их правильности (не пройдено еще самим), а в упрочении своих амбиций. (Если кому надо, то дам ссылку на слова Будды на этот счет).

На самом деле достаточно понаблюдать за тем, как возникает привязанность к ношению кожи и о своей роли в создании этой привязанности, чтобы понять, какие именно свои действия избавляют себя от этой привязанности. А нравственная оценка того факта, что убивать животных (участвовать в убийстве) в тех случаях, когда есть физическая возможность в этом не участвовать, не хорошо, дана всем на этом форуме. Но одним нравится рассуждать о том, что есть возможность и средства в этом не участвовать, а другим, что нет средств и смысла в этом не участвовать, сохраняя при этом ПРИВЫЧКУ "видения-как-есть" Пути, *по которому не ходили* лично.



> Вся эта дискуссия не поможет Павлу отказаться от мяса. Павел, если Вам интересно, я могу помочь Вам. Нет никого, кто не мог бы отказаться от мяса по внутренним причинам. Если Вы действительно хотите отказаться от этой привязанности, могу помочь Вам шаг за шагом осознать, из чего она состоит и как лишить эту привязанность силы.


Спасибо за предложение. Проблемы у меня с причинами внешними, но потихоньку удается их решать. Проблемы у меня и с причинами внутренними, и их приходится решать. Самая серьезная у меня проблема с различением причин внешних и внутренних.  А вот об убежденности в том, что "*нет никого*, кто по внутренним причинам не мог бы..." с моей убежденностью не совпадает, поэтому я не верю в Ваши способности помочь мне. Мое понимание буддизма как раз в противоположном, в том, что в подавляющем большинстве случаев мы переоцениваем влияние внешних причин и недооцениваем влияние внутренних. В этом суть омрачений, которые ведут к страданиям. При этом "я сам обманываться рад" работает столь сильно, как-будто оно прописано в нередактируемую часть программы. Но практика - "практика размышлений" - показывает, что и эта часть "программы" поддается редактированию.

Для тех, кто так часто призывает к "настоящей Практике", хочу сказать следующее. Буддизм - это одно из тех учений, оставленных людьми, достигшими вершины осознанности, которое отличается тем от других учений, что представлено огромным количеством разъяснений и наставлений в письменной форме. Не следует роль этих наставлений сводить лишь к "уставу" и "призывам". Они оставлены и с целью обеспечить практикующих "дедактическим материалом", предназначенным для Практики Размышлений. Не стоит эту практику лишать "настоящести" в силу каких-то личных привязанностей. Нерегулярная практика размышлений или неправильная практика размышлений (невнимательная, например) влечет за собой серьезные ошибки в формировании сознания. Как пример - неумение увидеть в данной теме "практики размышлений на тему", а лишь умение увидет попытку заставить Меня любимого действовать каким-то образом (Устав) или "призывы к" (Избавление всех живых от страданий). Это всего лишь практика размышлений с участием других людей как живущих, так и уже ушедших по оставленным ими записям разъяснений и наставлений. Ну, разве мыслимо бы было себе представить от человека, занимающегося "практикой размышлений" утверждений, что "практика медитации" неправильна, ничего не дает, и не является "настоящей" практикой? Это же нелепица, т.к. для разной цели используется разная практика. Неужели не видят люди, что призывы отказаться от "практики размышлений", а "ЛУЧШЕ" это время потратить на "Настоящую Практику" выглядят не умно в тот момент, когда эта (размышления) практика применяется по назначению, т.е. в момент обсуждения того или иного вопроса? Размышляйте над природой возникновения своих привязанностей в частности и к практикам - это не повредит. *Всему (всем практикам) свое время и место*.

Прошу меня извинить за столь длинное рассуждение, но есть надежда на понимание его сути, а не очередное видение в нем "устава" как должно думать.

----------


## Gaia

Далай-Лама. 365 медитаций на каждый день. М. 2007. С.178
"Некоторые непременно так или иначе обращают внимание на способность животных к уничтожению себе подобных. Это абсолютно верно, но нельзя отрицать, что животные, пожирающие других, открыто выражают свои намерения: они убивают, когда голодны, когда они не испытывают чувство голода - они никого не убивают. Это поведение не имеет ничего общего с поведением человека, который убивает миллионы коров, овец, кур и других животных и птиц ради единственной сиюминутной выгоды.
Однажды судьба свела меня с польским евреем, добрым и интеллигентным человеком. Так как он был вегетарианцем, в то время как жители Тибета не являются сторонниками отказа от животной пищи, этот человек сказал мне: "Я не употребляю животной пищи, но, если бы я питался ею, то, очевидно, у меня хватило бы духу самому убивать животных". Мы, жители Тибета, мы заставляем других убивать животных, а сами затем их едим! (_Шутка_.)"

----------


## Топпер

> они никого не убивают. Это поведение не имеет ничего общего с поведением человека, кторый убивает миллионы коров, овец, кур и других животных и птиц ради единственной сиюминутной выгоды.


Волки, когда входят в раж (а входят при первой же возможности) режут всё стадо овец не потому, что голодны, а ради удовольствия.

----------


## Pavel

> А мне вот интересно вот что, почему существование  в теле животного считается для животного таким благом за которое нпременно надо бороться?
> Думаете ему полезно и приятно это существование, или лучше уж такое существование, чем смерть?
> Или может быть полезнее ему отрабоать свою карму животного по-сокорее и переродится человеком, например?


 Очень хороший вопрос. Если рассматривать закон кармы как закон, разъясняющий Вам цепочку эволюционной видовой изменчивости (из кого что в веках получается в результате чего), то это ведет лишь к появлению бесконечного числа вопросов. 

Буддизм говорит о карме, как о законе взаимосвязи своих поступков и их последствий с точки зрения нравственной их оценки. "Считать благом для животного его существование" - это поступок, имеющий для Вас персонально связанные с ним последствия. "Считать благом для животного существование его именно в его теле" - это другой поступок, который для Вас персонально имеет соответсвующие последствия. И последствия эти не в Вашей будущей жизни для Вас проявятся, а в этой, прямо сейчас.
"Считать, что последствия перечисленных выше поступков проявятся в этой жизни" - это поступок.
"Считать, что последствия перечисленных выше поступков проявятся в следующей жизни" - это другой поступок. Они будут прямо сейчас иметь разные последствия. Уделите этим поступкам больше внимания, найдите связь между ними и их последствиями. Почему для Вас интереснее, "как считает корова, что для нее лучше так жить или умереть?" - ее поступки? О Какой "глобальной" пользе Вы размышляете, упуская из виду пользу отдельного прямо сейчас совершаемого поступка?

----------


## Pavel

> Волки, когда входят в раж (а входят при первой же возможности) режут всё стадо овец не потому, что голодны, а ради удовольствия.


 Все верно, кроме ЗНАНИЯ "не потому, что голодны, а ради удовольствия".  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Это противоположный путь. Попробуйте собственного ребенка воспитывать в полном ограждении от опасностей. Такой ребенок будет не способен жить в мире людей.


Вымысел. Жизнеописание Будды говорит об обратном. Он был огражден от опасностей, будучи ребенком и обеспечен наслаждениями так, как нам и не снилось, однако....  :Smilie: 

Не стоит рождать теории о воспитании на произвольной аксиоматике.  :Smilie:  Есть страдания, которые устраняются методом их удовлетворения. А есть страдания, которые таким методом не удовлетворяются. Выводы, что все страдания не устраняются методом удовлетворения их так же неверны (не буддийские  :Smilie:  ), как и выводы, что все страдания устраняются методом их удовлетворения.

----------


## Pavel

> зы: если бы мясоедство было корнем сансары - Будда бы так и сказал.


 Если бы избавить от страданий можно было бы только всех сразу и от всех сразу страданий, то Будды бы тоже так и сказали. Речь о том и шла, что задача людей постигнуть, какое из страданий какую причину возникновения имеет и устранить это страдание через устранение причины. Если кто-то уверен, что у всех страданий лишь одна причина возникновения, постижение которой происходит через медитацию, то пусть идет этим путем, но Будды об этом ничего не говорили.

----------


## Alex

1) Давайте подеремся;

2) Мне сегодня снилась Нероли, убегающая от маленькой зубастой коровы размером с собаку (серьезно);

3) Топперу: про гомосексуализм - баян. Давай лучше про многоженство?

----------


## Pavel

> Упреки в нечуткости - это тоже нечуткость.


 Гениально. Обязательно возьму на вооружение: "упреки в невнимателоьности - теже невнимательность", "упреки в неправильной практике - неправильная практика", "упреки в неведении - неведение"...  :Smilie:  Классная мысль тем, что под нее всегда есть не лишенное смысла логическое построение. Обожаю универсальные методы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Именно, что от жизни.


Тема окажется полезной для тех, кого она продвинет к различению, какие именно его действия обусловлены Жизнью, а какие обусловлены его эгоистическими желаниями. Перекликаясь с другими темами, недавно обсуждаемыми в этом разделе, хотелось бы обратить внимание на то, что вопросы, что есть Жизнь и кто есть Я, и здесь проявляют свою важность для осознания.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А мне вот интересно вот что, почему существование в теле животного считается для животного таким благом за которое нпременно надо бороться? Думаете ему полезно и приятно это существование, или лучше уж такое существование, чем смерть?


Сделать жизнь животного полезной для него и приятной - в воле и возможностях человека, в осгобенности практика Дхармы :Smilie: .




> Или может быть полезнее ему отработать свою карму животного по-сокорее и переродится человеком, например?


Если у вас нет ясного вИдения, что полезно и вредно конкретному животному (я говорю о живых), не стоит фантазировать относительно искусных деяний бодхисаттв, как-то - о сокращении жизни животного ради его непременного рождения человеком. Если вы не видите в потоке сознания животного ближайшей возможности такого перерождения и того, какие условия и вторичные причины нужны для этого, просто накормите его и приласкайте. А также читайте тексты, создающие причины освобождения через слушание :Smilie: .

----------


## Топпер

2 Alex



> 3) Топперу: про гомосексуализм - баян. Давай лучше про многоженство?


Это тема слишком не исследованая. Предлагаю компромис: открыть тему про гомосексуальное многоженство.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Три Брата спросили геше Тонпу о том, что полезнее: созерцать в уединении или использовать Дхарму для помощи живым существам? Геше Тонпа ответил:
> 
> Если новичок, не обладающий ни переживанием, ни постижением, попытается использовать Дхарму для помощи живым существам, у него ничего не получится. Как из пустого сосуда ничего не выльется, так и от него не получишь никаких благословений. Его наставления будут безвкусными и бессодержательными, словно пиво, сваренное из процеженного, но неотжатого ячменя.
> 
> *Тот, кто в медитации достиг лишь теплоты  , но не устойчивости, кто остается на ступени, где действуют лишь на основе веры  , не сумеет помогать живым существам*. Когда он передает благословения, это похоже на переливание жидкости из одного сосуда в другой: наполняя благословениями других, сам он становится пустым. Его наставления — словно светильник, передаваемый из рук в руки: освещая других, сам он оказывается в темноте.
> 
> *Тот же, кто достиг уровней бодхисаттвы, всеми своими действиями помогает другим*. Его благословения — словно поток сиддхи  из сосуда, исполняющего желания: наполняя духовной зрелостью других, они никогда не иссякнут. Его наставления — словно главный источник света: освещая других, он никогда не меркнет.
> 
> *Посему в нашу эпоху упадка обычные ученики должны пребывать в уединении и приучать ум к добросердечию и состраданию — бодхичитте. Нынче не время явно помогать другим, а время следить за собственными страстями. Пока великое древо исцеления — всего лишь хрупкий росток, не время его обрывать, а время оберегать.
> ...


(c) Патрул Ринпоче. Кунсанг Ламей Шелунг. http://book.ariom.ru/action.php?url=...tion=go&id=510




> Возможно и другое - *потерять воззрение, увлекшись поведением*. Заботиться об остальных, помогать им лекарствами и образованием - определенно доброе дело. Однако им нужно заниматься с отношением Четырех Безмерных, безо всяких эгоистических целей заработать себе таким путем славу или уважение и без мыслей: "Я делаю добро! Я помогаю другим!". Делать что-то, исходя из Четырех Безмерных, означает *создавать добродетельную карму общего обусловленного типа*. Помогать другим из чистых побуждений, не думая о себе, - лучший вид обусловленной добродетели; это воистину великолепно!
> 
> Необусловленная добродетель, с другой стороны, - это тренировка в пробужденности, свободной от мыслей. Многие спрашивают: "Каким образом сидение в медитации может помочь другим? Было бы лучше пойти и накормить их, оказать им медицинскую помощь и построить им школы". *Бывает, что людям хочется сделать что-нибудь для других, хотя они еще сами ничего не достигли. Помогать другим - безусловно доброе дело, и это может принести некоторую пользу. Вы, конечно, создаете хорошую карму, помогая другим, но такие альтруистические поступки необязательно означают, что вы будете освобождены. А только после освобождения вы сможет те принести неизмеримую пользу всем существам.*


Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче. Нарисованное Радугой.

----------


## Pavel

> Матери разные бывают. Отношение матери к ребенку определяется омрачениями и заблуждениями этой самой матери. Не стоит из-за собственных омрачений выстраивать глобальные нравственные концепции.


 Верно, что из СВОИХ омрачений не стоит выстраивать концепций. Но имеет смысл обратить внимание на то, что Будда использует образ матери и ее отношения к своему ребенку. Он, возможно, глуповат был и недопонимал, что используемый образ плох, ведь матери разные бывают. Через христианство кочует образ отношения матери к ребенку в том же контексте, как символ правильной любви, дарованной Жизнью. Природа Будды в каждом из нас дарована Жизнью, а не обретается в результате "правильной" Практики.

Вы легко перечсеркиваете эти образы именно по той причине, что обладаете концепцией, в которой мать в своем отношении к ребенку может быть омрачена. Иисус и Готама много знали про омрачения людей. Иисус и Готама много знали о Жизни. Именно по этой причине они относили материнскую любовь к проявлениям Жизни, а не как Вы убийство к проявлениям жизни. Их опора на визуализированные образы принципиально отличается от Вашей опоры на визуализированные образы - образы различны.

Почему?

Что для Вас Жизнь в таком случае?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что касается двух аспектов воззрения и поведения, то говорят, что мы должны "возвышаться поведением", т.е. , начинать с самых простых моделей поведения и постепенно подниматься вверх. Это значит, что сначала нужно изучать и практиковать учения шраваков; затем - учения бодхисаттв; и в конце концов - учения Ваджраяны. Начинать с нижней ступени и подниматься вверх - возвышаться поведением.
> ...
> Как я уже говорил ранее, Будда описывал свои учения так:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


http://www.aquarium.ru/misc/rainbow/19.htm

----------


## Pavel

*PampKin Head*, Очень хорошие слова. И выделены в этом тексте главные мысли уместно, по теме. Что мешает теперь читать книги, размышлять о прочитанном на форуме, заниматься медитацией?.. Откуда возникают доказательства, что размышлять о последствиях ношения кожи или об отрывках из сутт о матери и ребенке - это не то занятие? Откуда возникают идеи типа "кормить птичек" - плохое дело, т.к. не освобождает их от страданий всех и окончательно? Откуда возникают конструкты, что убийство животных даже пассивное, в форме создания спроса на их убийство - это проявление Жизни?

Давайте заниматься медитацией там, где ей положено и уместно заниматься.
Давайте заниматься размышлениями там, где ими положено и уместно заниматься.
Давайте во время медитации не будем призывать прямо сейчас все бросить и заняться размышлениями.
Давайте во время размышлений не будем призывать прямо сейчас все бросить и заняться медитацией.

Такое поведение будет достойно разве что капризного ребенка.

----------


## Аньезка

*Чатрал Санге Дордже*
родился в 1913 году в деревушке провинции Ньяронг в Кхаме, но вскоре со своей семьёй переехал в Амдо.
... 
*Йогин мирянин, он также стремится поддерживать строгую моральную дисциплину в контексте воззрения Дзогчен. Ринпоче особенно известен за свою приверженность к вегетарианству и ежегодную практику выкупа жизней миллионов живых существ в Индии и Непале.*
По признанию самого Ринпоче  отказ от употребления в пищу убиенной плоти и практика выкупа и освобождения животных составляют сердцевину его активности по принесению пользы живым существам.

 Ещё в давние времена, сакьяпинский патриарх *Сачен Кунга  Ньингпо* воздерживался от употребления мяса и алкоголя и  призывал к этому других. Позже и в среде ньингмапинцев появились такие фигуры, как *Нгари Пандита Пема Вангьял*, эманация царя Трисонг Децена, который всю свою жизнь прожил вегетарианцем. *Шабкар Цогдруг Рангдрол*, лама внесектарной традиции риме, родившийся в местности Амдо и бывший с ранних лет завзятым мясоедом, оказавшись в квартале мясников в Лхасе и воочию  увидев то, как сотни животных лишают жизни, стал вегетарианцем и не употреблял убиенной пищи до скончания своих дней.

http://www.novosvit.com/paradigma/ve...etari_121.html

Я уж не буду комментировать вышепреведенные цитаты из самого известного вегетарианца - Патрула Ринпоче. :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> 1) Давайте подеремся;
> 
> 2) Мне сегодня снилась Нероли, убегающая от маленькой зубастой коровы размером с собаку (серьезно);
> 
> 3) Топперу: про гомосексуализм - баян. Давай лучше про многоженство?


Давайте тему про многоженство откроем, а Алекс нам потом расскажет что ему сниться.  :Smilie: 
А потом уже подеремся.

----------


## Аньезка

> Верно, что из СВОИХ омрачений не стоит выстраивать концепций. Но имеет смысл обратить внимание на то, что Будда использует образ матери и ее отношения к своему ребенку. Он, возможно, глуповат был и недопонимал, что используемый образ плох, ведь матери разные бывают. Через христианство кочует образ отношения матери к ребенку в том же контексте, как символ правильной любви, дарованной Жизнью. Природа Будды в каждом из нас дарована Жизнью, а не обретается в результате "правильной" Практики.
> 
> Вы легко перечсеркиваете эти образы именно по той причине, что обладаете концепцией, в которой мать в своем отношении к ребенку может быть омрачена. Иисус и Готама много знали про омрачения людей. Иисус и Готама много знали о Жизни. Именно по этой причине они относили материнскую любовь к проявлениям Жизни, а не как Вы убийство к проявлениям жизни. Их опора на визуализированные образы принципиально отличается от Вашей опоры на визуализированные образы - образы различны.
> 
> Почему?
> 
> Что для Вас Жизнь в таком случае?


Спасибо, Павел, что ответили за меня. Всё в точку. Мне бы терпения и времени не хватило объяснять на пальцах очевидные вещи.

Если кого-то смущает аналогия с матерью, могу сказать, что я отношусь ко всем животным, как к своей любимой собаке. Потому что они - такие же, как она.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Сообщение от Pavel
> Верно, что из СВОИХ омрачений не стоит выстраивать концепций. Но имеет смысл обратить внимание на то, что Будда использует образ матери и ее отношения к своему ребенку. Он, возможно, глуповат был и недопонимал, что используемый образ плох, ведь матери разные бывают. Через христианство кочует образ отношения матери к ребенку в том же контексте, как символ правильной любви, дарованной Жизнью. Природа Будды в каждом из нас дарована Жизнью, а не обретается в результате "правильной" Практики.
> 
> Вы легко перечсеркиваете эти образы именно по той причине, что обладаете концепцией, в которой мать в своем отношении к ребенку может быть омрачена. Иисус и Готама много знали про омрачения людей. Иисус и Готама много знали о Жизни. Именно по этой причине они относили материнскую любовь к проявлениям Жизни, а не как Вы убийство к проявлениям жизни. Их опора на визуализированные образы принципиально отличается от Вашей опоры на визуализированные образы - образы различны.
> 
> Почему?
> 
> Что для Вас Жизнь в таком случае?


Как говорил другой персонаж: по делам знайте их.

Посему, давайте поговорим об отцовской любви и заботе Бодхисаттвы Сиддхарты в его последнем воплощении.

Будучи сыном раджи, Сиддхарта мог строить больницы; открывать школы; сделать так, чтобы у каждого на подведомственной территории были лекарства, еда, одежда и кров. Он же был Бодхисаттва. Более того, предсказывалось, что он может стать Чакравартином, под управлением которого будут открываться больницы, строится школы,  у каждого на подведомственной территории будут лекарства, еда, одежда и кров! Одним словом, наступит эпоха социального процветания под властью Чакравартина!

+ у него родился сын. Что делает Арья? Называет сына Рахула. *Цепь*! И из великого сострадания ко всем живым существам, которые были мамами, папами, судьями, палачами, садистами, изуверами в прошлых жизнях... оставляет 1) новорожденного сына; 2) жену; 3) папу; 4) родственников; 5) все "национальные проекты" по помощи живым существам, которые были мамами, папами, судьями, палачами, садистами, изуверами...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JXvlED1KJ0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwM-u...eature=related

И бьется за достижение конечного Пробуждения под руководством и без оного... Т.е. ведет себя как человек, имеющий цель - достичь Освобождения, актуально найти метод вырваться из череды причиннообусловленных перерождений.

А мог бы создать "Арья-Гринпис" в Капилавасту. С проектами:
- умный огород;
- нет коже и меху;
и т.д.

Я это к чему: *цель Бодхисаттвы - это Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи* себя и всех живых существ. Уменьшение/исчезновение страданий живых существ - это следствие достижения цели.
---
...силою обретенной мною заслуги, да достигну я Пробуждения и освобожу живых существ из океана печали...

----------


## Буль

> Если кого-то смущает аналогия с матерью, могу сказать, что я отношусь ко всем животным, как к своей любимой собаке. Потому что они - такие же, как она.


Плохо же Вы относитесь к своей любимой собаке - животных *прямо сейчас* на ближайшей к Вам бойне убивают, а Вы сидите себе спокойненько на форуме...  :Cool:

----------


## Pavel

> А мог бы создать "Арья-Гринпис" в Капилавасту. С проектами:
> - умный огород;
> - нет коже и меху;
> и т.д.
> 
> Я это к чему: *цель Бодхисаттвы - это Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи* себя и всех живых существ. Уменьшение/исчезновение страданий живых существ - это следствие достижения цели.
> ---
> ...силою обретенной мною заслуги, да достигну я Пробуждения и освобожу живых существ из океана печали...


 Что же Вы так легко цели и методы меняете местами?  :Smilie:  То, чем достигается цель - это средство (метод). То, что достигается силою обретенной заслуги - цель. При этом следовало бы иметь в виду, что если Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи не влечет за собой никакого действия, не устремлена на цель, то зачем бы оно было надо?  :Smilie:  Не для коллекции же (?), хотя и в этом случае коллекция превратилась бы в цель. Короче, Вы еще подумайте о целях и средствах.

Сразу скажу, что о цели буддизма я заводил год назад тему (первая моя тема), так там мы помнится с Ullu и Ersh-ом так и не договорились о целях...  :Smilie:  Вопрос различения целей и средств не самый простой, как оказалось.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Что же Вы так легко цели и методы меняете местами?  То, чем достигается цель - это средство (метод). То, что достигается силою обретенной заслуги - цель. При этом следовало бы иметь в виду, что если Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи не влечет за собой никакого действия, не устремлена на цель, то зачем бы оно было надо?  Не для коллекции, хотя и в этом случае коллекция превратилась бы в цель. Короче, Вы еще подумайте о целях и средствах.


Никто ничего местами не менял. Любой наставник скажет, что целью буддиста является или 1) Нирвана; или 2) Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи. 

Просто ознакомтесь с жизнеописанием Будды в последнем воплощении и подумайте, почему Будда поступал именно таким образом... В обыденном понимании его поступки не похожи на деяния обычной "матери, обусловленной любовью к своим детям".

Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи "не устремлена на цель", потому что это целью и является. + при достижении Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодх Дхарма отбрасывается Буддой, как "плот, с помощью которого переправились на другой берег". Лично Будде Дхарма не нужна. Дхарма - это то, что нужно тем, кто не Будда, не Архат.

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, Вы так много и так тщательно отвечали на все мои сообщения, простите, что не отвечаю на Ваши. Все что считаю необходимым я уже написал, Вы с этим несогласны, причем несогласны по всем пунктам, поэтому оставляю Вас в Вашей убежденности. Спасибо, что привели Ваши доводы, их много, для меня они не убедительны, но возражать на них вряд ли есть смысл, если в них есть ошибки, вы найдете их без помощи такого малоавторитетного для Вас собеседника как я. Простите, что отнял у Вас столько времени.

----------


## Pavel

> Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи "не устремлена на цель", потому что это целью и является.


Вы меня извините, но лучше разъяснения "почему?" я еще не слышал.  :Smilie: 



> + при достижении Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодх Дхарма отбрасывается Буддой, как "плот, с помощью которого переправились на другой берег". Лично Будде Дхарма не нужна. Дхарма - это то, что нужно тем, кто не Будда, не Архат.


Да, Бог с ней с Дхармой. Если ее даже все люди мира отбросят, она никуда не денется. Она либо есть, либо ее нет. Вы ушли от разъяснения о средствах и целях, но мне кажется, что это и не для этой темы - оно так и лучше.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вы меня извините, но лучше разъяснения "почему?" я еще не слышал.


Почему? http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи - конечная цель; не тактическая; окончание Благороного Восьмеричного Пути. 

P.S. И Благословенный возгласил клич: "*Так ты действительно понял, Конданья? Так ты действительно понял?*"




> Да, Бог с ней с Дхармой. Если ее даже все люди мира отбросят, она никуда не денется. Она либо есть, либо ее нет. Вы ушли от разъяснения о средствах и целях, но мне кажется, что это и не для этой темы - оно так и лучше.


По-моему, Будда вполне все четко разъяснил уже давно.

----------


## Pavel

> Почему? http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/sn56-11.htm Аннутара-Самьяк-Самбодхи - конечная цель; не тактическая; окончание Благороного Восьмеричного Пути.


Да, и хорошо. Только зачем оно мне? Почему это вдруг стало бы моей целью? Вам оно зачем? Если не ответите, то я Вам не поверю.

Вы уже в третий раз повторяете, что А-С-С являектся конечной целью, но без разъяснений почему, т.е. зачем она мне?

Я у Будды видел цель избавления от страданий. Вопросов не возникало. Цель считал конечной, не требующей разъяснения зачем. Можно было бы спросить как она у меня возникла, но это другой вопрос, главное она есть.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, и хорошо. Только зачем оно мне? Почему это вдруг стало бы моей целью? Вам оно зачем? Если не ответите, то я Вам не поверю.


Я что-то не понял, почему на вопрос зачем оно вам, следует отвечать не лично вам самому себе. Лично мне самому очевидно страдание и возможность его прекратить.




> Вы уже в третий раз повторяете, что А-С-С являектся конечной целью, но без разъяснений почему, т.е. зачем она мне?


Будда объяснил, почему (Дхаммачакапаватана сутта и много еще других). Почему она вам - это лично ваше дело.

Татхагата - тот, кто указывает Путь. (с) 

Считать ли это Путем, идти ли по нему - это ваше личное дело. У буддистов нет концепта о том, что если вы это лично не примете, то появятся некие существа и за этот поступок смешают вас с гумусом...

----------


## Pavel

> Считать ли это Путем, идти ли по нему - это ваше личное дело.


Путь - это средство достижения цели. 

Данное обсуждение вышло за рамки темы, поэтому, если есть желание его продолжить, то лучше вернуться в соответствующую тему: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8328

----------


## PampKin Head

> Путь - это средство достижения цели. 
> 
> Данное обсуждение вышло за рамки темы, поэтому, если есть желание его продолжить, то лучше вернуться в соответствующую тему: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8328


Цель и путь к цели определяют выбор средств. Вот и все.

Выбор цели и пути к цели обуславливают образ жизни.

С образом жизни можно ознакомиться на примере жизнеописания Будды Шакьямуни в последнем воплощении.

Если мы не определимся в этих основополагающих моментах, то вести разговоры о том, кто в каких ботинках ходит, смысла нет.

----------


## Pavel

> Если мы не определимся в этих основополагающих моментах, то вести разговоры о том, кто в каких ботинках ходит, смысла нет.


Ну, если Вы настаиваете на связи с этой темой через хотя бы "бессмысленность"...

Избавления от страданий - это средство или цель?

----------


## Good

Совершенно случайно как раз читаю :Smilie:  



> 80
> Как и в других, живут во мне желания и цели.
> Так принимай их, пусть – переведутся.

----------


## Маша_ла

Как результат этой беседы, мне уже палочки благовонные пахнут копченой колбасой.. Это все Аня виновата.

----------


## Ондрий

Во! А кто-то говорил тут, что от таких дебатов толку =0.
Дело за малым, когда вам все вокруг станет пахнуть колбасой - вас вырвет и вы перестанете есть мясо  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Не бывает жизни без смерти.

----------


## Sadhak

Но бывает еще и крайне неприятная жизнь. Я думаю, тут даже не столько о неизбежности смерти, сколько о адских страданиях живых существ, которых вырастили и мучают для того, чтобы удовлетворить наши привычки есть их трупы. Кто-нибудь был на бойнях? Как жс содержат, транспортируют и забивают?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Кто-нибудь был на бойнях? Как жс содержат, транспортируют и забивают?


Есть такой экспириенс.

----------


## Pavel

> Не бывает жизни без смерти.


Не бывает света без тьмы. Не бывает верха без низа. Не бывает просветления без омрачения. Так можно докатиться до "не бывает Нирваны без Сансары", только что в этом случае жизнь, а что смерть?

----------


## Dondhup

> Чушь - когда топка Холокоста поглотила семь миллионов невинных, а всё прочее население Германии в лучшем случае взирало на это с безразличием? У нас с вами разные представления о чуши, уж извините.
> 
> Дело не в коже, которая идет на ботинки или на абажуры. Дело в том, что на чужом несчастье счастья не построишь. И чем старательней человек закрывает глаза на чужие страдания, тем скорее он сам окажется в газовой камере или на бойне.


Давайте не будем о Холокосте, это скорее политическая тема.

----------


## Маша_ла

А мне кажется, что понятно и так, про страдания и про карму и мяса, и мясоеда. Тут, для меня лично, скорее просто кармическая привычка. Какая-то внутренняя уверенность, что я без мяса не смогу. При том, что я его никогда, кроме колбасы для цога и соленой рыбы раз в год для себя, не покупаю.
Кармическая привязанность - опыт, возможно, мноогих жизней.
Будем очищать  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Кто-нибудь был на бойнях? Как жс содержат, транспортируют и забивают?


Я был. Их содержат, транспортируют и забивают как скот. Бантики им, конечно, никто не повязывает, но и специально не издеваются.

----------


## Sadhak

> Я был. Их содержат, транспортируют и забивают как скот. Бантики им, конечно, никто не повязывает, но и специально не издеваются.





> Разведение кур на птицефабриках
> Сколь многие из нас отдают себе отчёт в том, что 95 процентов из миллионов яйценоских кур в США находятся в так называемом “интенсивном” или “конвейерном” режиме содержания? На практике это, как правило, означает, что четыре взрослые птицы втиснуты и заперты на всю свою недолгую жизнь в то, что принято называть “клетки-батареи”. Эти клети размером в 30-45 сантиметров не имеют насеста и сделаны из витой проволоки, чтобы помёт проваливался сквозь пол. За неимением жёсткого настила, который можно скрести, когти у птиц отрастают чрезмерно длинными, вплетаясь и зачастую намертво застревая в проволоке. Это приводит к тому, что стальная проволока врезается и со временем врастает в подушечки на лапах. В дополнение к этому, свет в “клетках-батареях” включён 18 часов в сутки, чтобы вынудить кур нестись безостановочно. В среднем такая курица несёт яйцо каждые 32 часа в течение 14 месяцев, после чего она забивается. 
> 
> На сегодня типовая птицефабрика в “развитой” стране является, на практике, не чем иным, как камерой пыток для своих обитателей. В отсутствии какого-либо пространства, чтобы порыть землю, устроить насест, искупаться в пыли, расправить крылья или просто пошевелиться, все природные инстинкты кур безжалостно подавляются. Неизбежное при такой ситуации стрессовое состояние находит свой выход в агрессии, направляемой на соседа. Так, более сильные птицы атакуют тех, что слабее, и последние, лишённые права спастись бегством, нередко становятся жертвами внутривидового каннибализма. 
> 
> Для борьбы с этим явлением кур “обесклювливают”. Калечащая процедура, при которой клюв — этот наиважнейший орган птицы, состоящий из кости, чувствительной и роговой ткани — безжалостно удаляется либо раскалённым ножом, либо приспособлением, напоминающим гильотину. Иногда в жизни курицы эта процедура проводится дважды5. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 (Роси Филип Капло "БЕРЕЧЬ ВСЕ ЖИВОЕ". "БУДДИЗМ И ВЕГЕТАРИАНСТВО")

----------


## Буль

В России на бойнях используют электрошок.




> Крупный рогатый скот оглушают электротоком промышленной частоты (50 Гц) путем однократного наложения электростека на затылочную часть головы с прокалыванием шкуры на глубину не менее 5 мм с использованием устройства ФЭОР-У4 и Я01-80УХЛ4. Режим оглушения крупного рогатого скота электротоком в зависимости от возраста животных аппаратом ФЭОР-У4 приведен в таблице.
> 
> Животных можно оглушать электротоком напряжением 220-240В, подведенным к пластинам пола бокса. Продолжительность оглушения для взрослого скота 10-15 секунд, молодняка – 8-10.
> 
> Оглушение крупного рогатого скота с помощью устройства Я01-80УХЛ4 основано на пропускании через животное заданной дозы количества электричества за определенный промежуток времени. Продолжительность воздействия зависит от сопротивления организма животного, надежности контакта, состояния кожного покрова и составляет от 2 до 10 секунд. Дозу количества электричества, необходимую для оглушения, задают с учетов подаваемых на переработку животных в зависимости от их возраста. Режим оглушения крупного рогатого скота приведен в таблице.
> 
> Правильно выполненным электрооглушением считается такое, когда животное не убивается током, а находится лишь в оглушенном (бессознательном) состоянии в течение времени, достаточного для накладывания путовой цепи, подъема на путь обескровливания, наложения на пищевод лигатуры и сбора пищевой крови.
> 
> При отсутствии оборудования для электрооглушения животных оглушают молотом или с помощью других устройств, нанося удар в верхнюю треть лобной кости головы выше уровня глаз так, чтобы животное было оглушено с первого удара без разрушения лобной кости и кровоизлияния в мозг


*Всероссийский научно-исследовательский институт мясной промышленности (ВНИИМП).
Технологические инструкции по переработке скота на предприятиях мясной промышленности. Москва, 1995*

----------


## ullu

> Не бывает света без тьмы. Не бывает верха без низа. Не бывает просветления без омрачения. Так можно докатиться до "не бывает Нирваны без Сансары", только что в этом случае жизнь, а что смерть?


Да, и желаю всем как можно скорее до этого докатится. Потому что в противном случае останется одна сансара навсегда и все много раз придется перерождаться животными, которых если и не забьют садисткими методами на ферме. то благодаря дурной карме все равно гуманно , разрывая живьем по кускам сожрут другие животные.

----------


## Маша_ла

Мне вот показалось, что жизнь этих животных, которых растят на мясо, убивают - такая жизнь, похожа на жизнь существ в адах. Я где-то читала, что есть такой ад, где существо преследуют и вот-вот убьют какие-то другие существа, оно видит вдали красивый белый домик, где думает, что там то уж точно его не достанут. Бежит в этот домик и дверь в домике закрывается, стены загораются, спасения нет и существо там сгорает..
И потом все начинается заново..

Карма такая - понятно. Но, конечно же, есть мясо существ, прошедших через такие муки и страхи совсем не хочется - это и без пользы и вообще, не то..

Еще есть ады, в которых существо воюет с другими на мечах всю жизнь без передышки, потом его разрубают на кусочки и вроде как передых.. Ан нет, оно опять там же рождается и снова все начинается по новой.. Это те, которые воевать привыкли..

Может, эти коровы, они так по кругу и перерождаются? Мне кажется, помочь им можно только мантрами Ом мани пеме хум.. И, конечно, есть такое мясо неохота, но это - личный выбор, все же.. Тут хорошо давать информацию, я думаю, и пусть каждый сам для себя решает.

Бедные коровки. По-любому, их жизнь - сплошное страдание..
Если бы я была коровой, я бы была рада поднести мое тело..
А эти коровы они не рады, они боятся и страдают.. Поэтому их и жалко.

----------


## Song Goku

А вот, прицепом к этой теме, тема "Новый буддизм" в разделе Чань.

----------


## Аньезка

*Хотите снять стресс? Обнимите корову!*

На юге Голландии изобрели новую форму релаксации: уставшим госслужащим, полицейским, менеджерам и другим работникам предлагается снимать стресс, обнимая буренок.

Голландские фермеры предоставляют в распоряжение свою корову за 45 евро. За эту цену клиенты могут не только обнимать коров, но и даже поспать с ними днем.

Хозяева сельских угодий уверяют, что такая процедура полезна не только для уставших людей, переживающих стресс, но и для самих животных – некоторые из них начинают давать в 2 раза больше молока.

Перед «процедурой» релаксации фермеры рассказывают клиентам о психологии коров и особенностях их поведения, пишет Voz De Galicia

----------


## Поляков

> На юге Голландии изобрели новую форму релаксации: уставшим госслужащим, полицейским, менеджерам и другим работникам предлагается снимать стресс, обнимая буренок.


Трава и метадон уже не расслабляют?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

А в бурятии корова если недовольна, то может и убить хозяина, просто хорошенько придавив его к стене стойла. И такие случаи были.
Или рогами покоцать тоже может , не знаю как сильно, видимо как повезет.
Они конечно милые, но это животные.
В моем аквариуме позавчера пара милых сомиков забила барбусиху и глазом не моргнули. Она была слабая и болела, а им понравилось место где она отдыхала, а остальной стае было совершенно пофиг, они в это время объедали оставшуюся зелень.

----------


## Эники Беники

> В моем аквариуме позавчера пара милых сомиков забила барбусиху и глазом не моргнули. Она была слабая и болела, а им понравилось место где она отдыхала, а остальной стае было совершенно пофиг, они в это время объедали оставшуюся зелень..


Может быть они в этот момент думали: "Ну ее нафиг, эту бурбусиху. Все одно сансара - все помрут. Вот станем в следующем перерождении людьми - будем всех спасать. А пока.. Лучше в травке помедитировать". 
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   шучуууууууууу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Neroli

> а остальной стае было совершенно пофиг, они в это время объедали оставшуюся зелень.


А не было там нескольких рыбок, которые призывали остальных рыбок бросить есть зелень и пойти спасать барбусиху и все это вместо того, чтобы самим пойти спасать барбусиху?  :Wink: 
А еще лучше призывали всех бросить есть, чтобы когда-нибудь барбусихи перестали рождаться в их аквариуме.  :Wink: 

Ну и последний вопрос, Таня. Сама то почему не спасла барбусиху?  :Frown:

----------


## Аньезка

> А в бурятии корова если недовольна, то может и убить хозяина, просто хорошенько придавив его к стене стойла.


Меня однажды огромный конь так придавил. Мне тогда лет 11-12 было. Давит так, и глазом косит. Ничего, сжалился потом вроде, отпустил...  :Smilie:  Животное имеет право быть недовольным людьми. Моему коню, наверняка, не нравилось, что постоянно приходят какие-то люди, надевают на него сбрую, за которую потом дергают так, что больно губам, и ногами по ребрам бьют, чтобы скакал вперед... :Frown:

----------


## Владов

Моя кошка тоже сама выбирает кому на колени сесть, а кому в руку вцепиться...

----------


## Буль

> Животное имеет право быть недовольным людьми. Моему коню, наверняка, не нравилось, что постоянно приходят какие-то люди, надевают на него сбрую, за которую потом дергают так, что больно губам, и ногами по ребрам бьют, чтобы скакал вперед..


В  настоящее  время  каждый имеет свое право... нда... тут вспомнилось:




> -  Вы  изволите  быть  недовольным,  что  вас  превратили  в  человека? Прищурившись спросил  он. -  Вы,  может  быть, предпочитаете снова бегать по помойкам? Мерзнуть в подворотнях? Ну, если бы я знал...
> -  Да что  вы все попрекаете - помойка,  помойка.  Я  свой кусок  хлеба добывал. А если бы я у вас помер под ножом? Вы что на это выразите, товарищ?
> - Филипп Филиппович! - Раздраженно  воскликнул  Филипп Филиппович, -  я вам не товарищ! Это чудовищно! "Кошмар, кошмар", - подумалось ему.
> - Уж,  конечно, как же... - Иронически заговорил  человек и победоносно отставил ногу, -  мы понимаем-с.  Какие  уж  мы  вам товарищи! Где уж. Мы  в университетах  не обучались, в  квартирах  по 15 комнат с  ванными  не жили. Только  теперь пора бы  это оставить. В  настоящее  время  каждый имеет свое право...

----------


## Tiop

> Животное имеет право быть недовольным людьми. Моему коню, наверняка, не нравилось, что постоянно приходят какие-то люди, надевают на него сбрую, за которую потом дергают так, что больно губам, и ногами по ребрам бьют, чтобы скакал вперед..


Это очень вредит здоровью коней, так как под ударами разрушаются зубы, происходит прямое воздействие на нервы и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Аньезка

> В  настоящее  время  каждый имеет свое право... нда... тут вспомнилось:


И самое главное право - это право на жизнь. Только человек смог написать конституцию, построить тюрьмы, защитив свое право. А животные этого сделать не могут.

----------


## Буль

Жизнь - вообще тяжёлая штука. От неё умирают...  :Cool:

----------


## Буль

> И самое главное право - это право на жизнь.


Угу, волкам об этом расскажите. Львам и гепардам.  :Cool:

----------


## Tiop

> Жизнь - вообще тяжёлая штука. От неё умирают...


И что?

----------


## Буль

И то, что если бы не было возможности запрягать коня и "портить ему зубы" то его вообще никто не стал бы содержать и, тем более, кормить. Да он и не родился бы, давно бы вымерли уже лошади

----------


## Аньезка

> И то, что если бы не было возможности запрягать коня и "портить ему зубы" то его вообще никто не стал бы содержать и, тем более, кормить. Да он и не родился бы, давно бы вымерли уже лошади


То что кто-то не родился бы не имеет никакого смысла, как оправдание мясоедения. Кому предстоит родиться - родится не в этом миру, так в другом. В любом случае, я бы предпочла не рождаться, чем так жить и так умереть.

А про волков... Это вы себя к волкам приравниваете? Волки - это хищники, у который нет выбора. Хватит уже толочь воду в ступе.

----------


## Tiop

> "портить ему зубы"


Да не портить, а разрушать, и бить прямо по зубным нервам. Знаете что это такое?




> В ранний период колонизации Американского континента там оказалось немало завезенных лошадей, которые по тем или иным причинам уходили в прерии, дичали и на протяжении столетий размножались на воле. Так и появились в прериях табуны диких лошадей, которых прозвали мустангами. Вплоть до ХIХ века поголовье мустангов было многочисленным. Еще в 1903 году в американских прериях насчитывалось около двух миллионов диких лошадей.


http://www.konniimir.narod.ru/dikie.html

Т.е. нормально им без человека, а если бы его не было, их бы и не одомашнили  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> То что кто-то не родился бы не имеет никакого смысла, как оправдание мясоедения. Кому предстоит родиться - родится не в этом миру, так в другом. В любом случае, я бы предпочла не рождаться, чем так жить и так умереть.


очевидно что Ваш конь предпочёл другой вариант...




> А про волков... Это вы себя к волкам приравниваете?


Нет. У меня с видовым самоотождествлением всё в порядке




> Волки - это хищники, у который нет выбора.


От этого факта разрываемому живьём волчьими зубами коню становится менее больно?




> Хватит уже толочь воду в ступе.


Это Вы адресуете мне или себе?

----------


## Буль

> Т.е. нормально им без человека, а если бы его не было, их бы и не одомашнили


Но их одомашнили. Что прикажете с этим фактом делать? Убраться с территории Америки и воссоздать им прерию?

----------


## Tiop

> Но их одомашнили. Что прикажете с этим фактом делать? Убраться с территории Америки и воссоздать им прерию?


Не всех же  :Smilie:  Этот факт прямое опровержение Вашего тезиса об их неизбежном умирании в дикой природе без человека, хотя они в ней без него и появились и жили  :Smilie: 




> В Европе дикие лошади вымерли, как можно предполагать, не особенно давно, в Азии же и Африке они водятся и в настоящее время, живя табунами в горах и высоколежащих степях. Во многих местах Америки, Австралии и юго-восточной Европы встречаются одичавшие лошади. Живущий с незапамятных времен в диком состоянии Тарпан принадлежит скорее к числу сказочных животных, еще далеко не достаточно исследованных, и в западной Европе о нем имеют самое смутное представление, у нас же в Московском зоологическом саду жил один экземпляр, доставленный туда и. H. Шатиловым, но по нем трудно судить о расовых признаках всего вида которого он, по-видимому, был не вполне блестящим представителем.


http://www.loshadi.ru/cgi-bin/maine....=00009K:0011IA

----------


## Ygg

Любопытная, кстати, тема - почему это волкам можно, а буддистам вдруг нельзя? Что за несправедливость?
Я полагаю, если человек подъедает за крупными хищниками, в этом нет ничего предосудительного. Если уж и так и так животное заели, почему бы не угоститься остатками большой трапезы. Так что шакалы, которые сами не убивают и никак не потворствуют убийству - просто шакалят, ожидая своего, -  могут быть оправданы, полностью или частично.

----------


## Буль

> Не всех же  Этот факт прямое опровержение Вашего тезиса об их неизбежном умирании в дикой природе без человека, хотя они в ней без него и появились и жили


Простите, а где я выдвигал тезисы об их неизбежном умирании в дикой природе без человека?

----------


## Tiop

> Простите, а где я выдвигал тезисы об их неизбежном умирании в дикой природе без человека?


вот:




> Да он и не родился бы, давно бы вымерли уже лошади


под "он" здесь нужно понимать "конь".

Т.е. : "если бы не приручили - все бы вымерли".

----------


## ullu

> Может быть они в этот момент думали: "Ну ее нафиг, эту бурбусиху. Все одно сансара - все помрут. Вот станем в следующем перерождении людьми - будем всех спасать. А пока.. Лучше в травке помедитировать". 
>     шучуууууууууу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ну или думали - вот, мы едим травку, в этом спасение. Мы едим травку - теперь все спасутся. Да )

----------


## ullu

> А не было там нескольких рыбок, которые призывали остальных рыбок бросить есть зелень и пойти спасать барбусиху и все это вместо того, чтобы самим пойти спасать барбусиху? 
> А еще лучше призывали всех бросить есть, чтобы когда-нибудь барбусихи перестали рождаться в их аквариуме.


Нет ) Они у мене Песню Ваджра слушают, так что знают, что проблема не в том, что бы рождаться или не рождаться :P)



> Ну и последний вопрос, Таня. Сама то почему не спасла барбусиху?


потому что я злой волшебник, и страдания других приносят мне удовольствие  :Smilie:  особенно животных.
ну и потмо я так хотела есть...а самой то убивать нельзя...вот ждала пока забьют , хоть позавтракала.

----------


## ullu

> Меня однажды огромный конь так придавил. Мне тогда лет 11-12 было. Давит так, и глазом косит. Ничего, сжалился потом вроде, отпустил...  Животное имеет право быть недовольным людьми. Моему коню, наверняка, не нравилось, что постоянно приходят какие-то люди, надевают на него сбрую, за которую потом дергают так, что больно губам, и ногами по ребрам бьют, чтобы скакал вперед...


Так он это заслужил своим поведением в прошлых жизнях. почему же это он теперь имеет право быть недовольным?
Я тогда тоже имею право быть недовольной всем. что меня не устраивает. и к чему это меня приведет?

Ань, его ж проблема не в том, что его бьют.

----------


## Буль

> вот:
> 
> под "он" здесь нужно понимать "конь".
> 
> Т.е. : "если бы не приручили - все бы вымерли".


 :Smilie:  а что - где -то было написано про то, что при этом все люди тоже вымерли бы?  :Smilie: 
Вот видите как неправильно додумывать за человека то, чего он не писал  :Smilie: 

Дикие лошади бы вымерли потому, что люди давно уже заняли почти всю среду их обитания. А не потому, что они не способны жить в диких условиях. И вымерли бы они, в основном, из-за отстрелов их людьми во время набегов на посевы злаковых.

----------


## Tiop

> И то, что если бы не было возможности запрягать коня и "портить ему зубы" то его вообще никто не стал бы содержать и, тем более, кормить. Да он и не родился бы, давно бы вымерли уже лошади


Эту фразу можно трактовать только в одном смысле: здесь утверждается, что если бы люди не использовали лошадей в качестве ездовых животных, они бы давно вымерли.

Это опровергнуто, так как есть дикие лошади, которых не одомашнили, и не надо пытаться меня обмануть.

----------


## Буль

> Эту фразу можно трактовать только в одном смысле: здесь утверждается, что если бы люди не использовали лошадей в качестве ездовых животных, они бы давно вымерли.





> Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит.





> Это опровергнуто, так как есть дикие лошади, которых не одомашнили


Вы что же - на самом деле думаете что я не знал кто такие мустанги или не знал об их происхождении?  :Frown:  




> и не надо пытаться меня обмануть.


Извините, но при таком Вашем тоне я лучше не буду пытаться Вам отвечать.

----------


## Tiop

> Не пытайтесь угадывать мотивацию участников форума и не прибегайте к аргументам типа: “На самом деле за Вашими словами скрыт тот-то и тот-то смысл”, “Вашей истинной мотивацией в этом высказывании было то-то и то-то” – по умолчанию подразумевается, что Ваш собеседник думает именно то, что говорит.


Я ничего не угадываю, фразу можно понять только так, как я сказал.




> И вымерли бы они, в основном, из-за отстрелов их людьми во время набегов на посевы злаковых.


  :Confused: 





> В Европе дикие лошади вымерли, как можно предполагать, не особенно давно, *в Азии же и Африке они водятся и в настоящее время, живя табунами в горах и высоколежащих степях*

----------


## Won Soeng

Tiop, это уже авторитаризм какой-то



> Я ничего не угадываю, фразу можно понять только так, как я сказал.

----------


## Tiop

Вы можете её как-то иначе понять, BTR ?!?!

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот хорошая терапия - это терапия котами. Нет ничего лучше  :Smilie: 

Самое главное право - это право выбора, все же, по-моему.
У животных этого права нет.

А живут все, независимо от.. Все живут и живут, перерождаются и перерождаются и все без толку.. В том плане, что то вверх, то вниз, то лучше, то хуже, а воз и ныне там.. Ну это я про себя, разумеется  :Smilie: 

А в Тибете были, а может и есть еще, дикие яки. Вот они, когда видели человека, они на него садились, а потом начинали облизывать и у человека слезала кожа. Так что, не ходите дети в Африку гулять  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Вот они, когда видели человека, они на него садились, а потом начинали облизывать и у человека слезала кожа. Так что, не ходите дети в Африку гулять


 :EEK!:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ik9rZaR7s

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы можете её как-то иначе понять, BTR ?!?!


Я не могу допускать, что трактовка должна быть только одна и причем именно моя. В целом, объяснение Бао для меня вполне понятно. Вам просто очень хочется "загнать в угол" собеседника. Эта тема для Вас очень эмоциональна, Вы становитесь довольно жестким и нетерпимым. Обнаруживаете обман. Так же и Бао находится не в самой глубокой уверенности в своей позиции, поэтому воспринимает эмоциональный тон Ваших сообщений направленным на себя лично. 

Когда каждая сторона очень хочет доказать только собственную позицию, все аргументы оппонентов - пусты. Зато собственные - как бы не пусты  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> В целом, объяснение Бао для меня вполне понятно.


Мне тоже, но оно фантастическое.

----------


## Won Soeng

Tiop, просто рассуждения в этой теме уже давно и во множестве вопросов находятся на грани фантастики и реальности. Из всех здесь говорящих о перерождениях, кто лично помнит свои прошлые жизни?
Про себя могу сказать, что у меня есть лишь очень косвенные, тонюсенькие, намеки. Например у меня есть какие-то машинальные, мышечные устремления к стрельбе из лука. Еще у меня бывают странные сны, как я сбиваю самолет из какой-то зенитной установки. Но все это может легко оказаться связанным с сильными впечатлениями от каких-то фильмов, увиденных в детстве. Пока память даже этой жизни для меня заслонена завесой неведения, представления о прошлых и будущих жизнях являются исключительно интеллектуальными.

----------


## Топпер

> Например у меня есть какие-то машинальные, мышечные устремления к стрельбе из лука. Еще у меня бывают странные сны, как я сбиваю самолет из какой-то зенитной установки


Вы сбиваете самолёт из зенитно-ракетного лука?  :Confused:   :EEK!:

----------


## Эники Беники

чтобы разрядить обстановку - веселая свинка  :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы сбиваете самолёт из зенитно-ракетного лука?


Нет, это по отдельности. Стрельба из лука никак эмоционально не окрашена, просто случается себя поймать на том, что имитирую натягивание тетивы лука или представляю себе, как делаю это. С зенитной же установкой - это именно сон, включающий и мышечные ощущения, и довольно яркую картину. Сначала - азарт, стрельба, потом, когда самолет загорается и падает - ощущение, что я сам горю в самолете и разбиваюсь об землю, одновременно стыд за сделанное, паника, что погибли люди и я этому причина и ощущения подобной смерти на самом себе.

Есть еще много подобных устремленностей и часто повторяющихся снов. Есть много устойчивых склонностей в восприятии и в эмоциональных реакциях. Всего не перечислить, да и ни к чему. Это просто пример моих тонких подозрений на то, что прошлые жизни - это не просто метафора. Не более того.

----------


## Поляков

Предлагаю уважаемым форумчанкам устроить подобную акцию. Надо же привлечь внимание к проблеме!

----------


## Huandi

Во, по ссылке Полякова что нашлось:




> PETA - убийцы! организация по защите зверюшек (собрала в прошлом году 30 миллионов долларов пожертвований) за год из 3061 (Трех тысяч шестидесяти одной) зверюшки, взятой "пристроить к новому хозяину", пристроила 12 (двенадцать). Остальных усыпила.


PETA Killed 97 Percent of 'Companion Animals' in 2006, According to VDACS
http://sev.prnewswire.com/publishing...0012008-1.html

----------


## Поляков

Так, без этого вроде нельзя. Сколько я слышал о подобных организациях - такие дела в порядке вещей. У меня есть знакомый эколог (точнее, инженер-эколог, он обижается когда его называют просто экологом), так он много чего рассказывал про тот же Гринпис. Сомнительные это лавочки.

----------


## Ygg

> Так, без этого вроде нельзя. Сколько я слышал о подобных организациях - такие дела в порядке вещей. У меня есть знакомый эколог (точнее, инженер-эколог, он обижается когда его называют просто экологом), так он много чего рассказывал про тот же Гринпис. Сомнительные это лавочки.


Интересно, насколько высока готовность публики верить в такого рода информацию. Верят сразу и безоговорочно. С некоторым даже, как мне кажется, облегчением.

"Ну надо же, они такие же, как я, а строили тут из себя, понимаешь!.."

----------


## Kleon

Кстати интересная история. Одни доброжеятели решили спасти двух пострадавших морских котиков, угодивших в нефтяное пятно. На их лечение было затрачены очень большие средства. И в торжественный момент выпуска их в море, произошла трагедия. На глазах у собравшихся людей, в течении 30 минут касатка сожрала обоих котиков.

----------


## Топпер

> На глазах у собравшихся людей, в течении 30 минут касатка сожрала обоих котиков.


Зрители, по крайней мере, разошлись удовлетворённые зрелищем?

----------


## Буль

С чувством выполненного долга  :Cool:

----------


## Маша_ла

Кстати, мне тут напомнили про эту тему..
Вот, что Кармапа на Монламе говорил про вегетарианство.
Обращаю внимание на слова о том, что каждый делает то, что может.
И есть люди, которые не могут обойтись без мяса.
Поэтому, просто, каждый старается по мере возможности..

http://www.kagyumonlam.org/English/L...tarianism.html

----------


## Pavel

> Поэтому, просто, *каждый старается* по мере возможности..
> 
> http://www.kagyumonlam.org/English/L...tarianism.html


 Это уже лучше, старайтесь по меньшей мере, а не разъясняйте всем, что жалость к животным - дело бессмысленное и вредное .  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ik9rZaR7s


Оффтоп: а что за фильм? Хочу!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Оффтоп: а что за фильм? Хочу!


Маленький Будда, Бертолуччи.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...45&postcount=1
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...33&postcount=6
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...38&postcount=7

----------


## Аньезка

> Зрители, по крайней мере, разошлись удовлетворённые зрелищем?


Вот откуда у человека может возникнуть такая фраза в уме?  :Confused:  Поясни, пожалуйста, Топпер, свою мысль, если несложно.

----------


## Аньезка

> Во, по ссылке Полякова что нашлось:
> PETA Killed 97 Percent of 'Companion Animals' in 2006, According to VDACS
> http://sev.prnewswire.com/publishing...0012008-1.html


Дискредитация хорошей организации на лицо.




> Does PETA kill animals?  Says who?
> 
> Following PETA's worldwide protests against Iams vivisection, a certain "Center for Consumer Freedom" has been trying to discredit Peta's campaign by saying that Peta kills non-human animals and by launching a website called petakillsanimals.com. As if to prove their point, it was reported in the US media that two Peta campaigners were involved in the killing of dogs and of dumping them in the trash.  Peta has disassociated itself from these actions and has started its own investigations while condemning the actions of these two individuals if what they are accused of is true.
> ....
> PETA's recent successes in gaining "fast-food" industry concessions for more humane conditions for "farm animals" have sent ripples of fear through the food and beverage service industry.  About the same time that McDonald's buckled to PETA's demands, Richard Berman changed his front group's name and stepped up his attacks.
> 
> http://www.animalrightsmalta.com/killsanimals.html


Поверьте, PETA мешает жить многим убийцам-миллиардерам. Поэтому такая дискредитация может быть заказной.

----------


## Поляков

> Поверьте, PETA мешает жить многим убийцам-миллиардерам. Поэтому такая дискредитация может быть заказной.


Так это, мое предложение в силе.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Маша_ла

> Это уже лучше, старайтесь по меньшей мере, а не разъясняйте всем, что жалость к животным - дело бессмысленное и вредное .


Павел, делаю вам скидку на возраст. И прощаю за нонсенс.

От истеричных вегетарианцев имеет смысл держаться подальше.

Все хорошо в меру.

----------


## Won Soeng

Проблема истеричных вегитарианцев в том, что они не в курсе, что у них есть совершенно определенная неадекватность. Пытаясь побороть свою потребность в мясе они проецируют эту борьбу на окружающих и перестают быть внимательными, заботливыми и чуткими, легко становятся в агрессивную позицию, их охватывает нетерпимость, даже гнев.

Не нужно быть истеричным вегитарианцем - это заблуждение. Человек который продолжает борьбу - не достигает цели. Человек который независим от конретных продуктов ни с чем не борется - нет нужды. 

Нет нужды заставлять людей отказаться от мяса. Это заблуждение что заставлять - правильно. Это непонимание причины привязанности к мясу, незнание этой причины в себе и в других. Заставлять себя и других - это действие целиком противоположное состраданию. И поэтому когда истеричные вегитарианцы говорят о сострадании - они сами не понимают, о чем говорят.

----------


## Аньезка

> Проблема истеричных вегитарианцев в том, что они не в курсе, что у них есть совершенно определенная неадекватность. Пытаясь побороть свою потребность в мясе они проецируют эту борьбу на окружающих и перестают быть внимательными, заботливыми и чуткими, легко становятся в агрессивную позицию, их охватывает нетерпимость, даже гнев.
> 
> Не нужно быть истеричным вегитарианцем - это заблуждение. Человек который продолжает борьбу - не достигает цели. Человек который независим от конретных продуктов ни с чем не борется - нет нужды.


А в чем проблема истеричных мясоедов? А в чем проблема неистеричных вегетарианцев? А в чем проблема просто истеричных? ...  И, наконец, в чем проблема форумских докторов курпатовых с буддистским уклоном?))




> Нет нужды заставлять людей отказаться от мяса. Это заблуждение что заставлять - правильно. Это непонимание причины привязанности к мясу, незнание этой причины в себе и в других. Заставлять себя и других - это действие целиком противоположное состраданию. И поэтому когда истеричные вегитарианцы говорят о сострадании - они сами не понимают, о чем говорят.


Как можно кого-то заставить что-то делать или не делать? Не пускать человека в магазин или вырыватьу него котлету изо рта? Вы о чем вообще?!! :EEK!: 

Вдогонку.
Уважаемый БТР, как думаете, когда Кармапа говорит, что те, кто ест мясо, могут больше не считать себя его учениками - он тоже истеричный вегетарианец?)

----------


## Won Soeng

Кармапа - не знаю, истеричный или нет  :Smilie:  Но он и не заставляет никого считать себя его учениками  :Wink:  Истеричность определяется не взглядами, а способом их проявления.
Анечка, простите, но хвастаться (а не просто мириться) тем, что Вы агрессивны - в чем бы то ни было - на мой взгляд куда более коварное заблуждение, чем не уметь справляться с желанием есть мясо.

Впрочем, Ваша ирония посказывает мне, что Вы не склонны прислушаться к сказанному мной.

----------


## Аньезка

> Анечка, простите, но хвастаться (а не просто мириться) тем, что Вы агрессивны - в чем бы то ни было - на мой взгляд куда более коварное заблуждение, чем не уметь справляться с желанием есть мясо.


Вы считаете, что я агрессивна, потому что, у меня написано так в подписи?  :Smilie:  Или есть какие-то другие причины так считать?

----------


## Won Soeng

Анечка, я не считаю, что Вы агрессивны. Я считаю, что Вы иронизируете над теми, кто называет Вас агрессивной. Но Вас это цепляет. Так же как цеплят фраза "истеричные вегитарианцы". Почему?

----------


## Аньезка

> Анечка, я не считаю, что Вы агрессивны. Я считаю, что Вы иронизируете над теми, кто называет Вас агрессивной. Но Вас это цепляет. Так же как цеплят фраза "истеричные вегитарианцы". Почему?


Потому что, говоря об "истеричных вегетарианцах" в этой теме, Вы очевидно кого-то имеете в виду. Вы же, следуя своей привычке, стремитесь указать кому-то на его проблему (с Вашей точки зрения). Но имен не называете. Это звучит несколько двусмысленно и порождает вопросы.

----------


## Neroli

> Уважаемый БТР, как думаете, когда Кармапа говорит, что те, кто ест мясо, могут больше не считать себя его учениками - он тоже истеричный вегетарианец?)


Постановка вопроса убила. 
Отказ в Учении (читай в возможности освобождения) по пищевому признаку! 
Разве Будда не страрается помочь всем без исключения (и убийцам и убитым, и ворам и обворованным)?

Чего то я не понимаю в этой жизни.

Аня, а можно цитату?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Потому что, говоря об "истеричных вегетарианцах" в этой теме, Вы очевидно кого-то имеете в виду. Вы же, следуя своей привычке, стремитесь указать кому-то на его проблему (с Вашей точки зрения). Но имен не называете. Это звучит несколько двусмысленно и порождает вопросы.


На Ваш взгляд это напрасный упрек?

----------


## Аньезка

> Впрочем, Ваша ирония посказывает мне, что Вы не склонны прислушаться к сказанному мной.



БТР, почему же, давайте разберемся. Вы писали...




> Проблема истеричных вегитарианцев в том, что они не в курсе, что у них есть совершенно определенная неадекватность. Пытаясь побороть свою потребность в мясе они проецируют эту борьбу на окружающих и перестают быть внимательными, заботливыми и чуткими, легко становятся в агрессивную позицию, их охватывает нетерпимость, даже гнев.


- давайте сначала дадим определение, кто такие "истеричные вегетарианцы"?
- почему Вы решили, что они борются со своей потребностью в мясе? с чего Вы взяли, что у них существует такая потребность?
- для того, чтобы делать такие утверждения относительно отсутствия внимания, заботы и чуткости, нужно, как минимум, знать этих людей лично.

*Нероли*, цитату сейчас найду. Впрочем, я ее приводила в своем старом ЖЖ.

----------


## Won Soeng

Анечка, если Вы видите напряженного, скованного человека, Вы сильно сомневаетесь в том, что он не замечает своей напряженности?

----------


## Аньезка

> Постановка вопроса убила. 
> Отказ в Учении (читай в возможности освобождения) по пищевому признаку! 
> Разве Будда не страрается помочь всем без исключения (и убийцам и убитым, и ворам и обворованным)?
> 
> Чего то я не понимаю в этой жизни.
> 
> Аня, а можно цитату?


Полностью речь о мясоедении Кармапы Оргьена Тринлея лежит тут: http://adron_yong.blogs.friendster.c...mapa_on_e.html
Оттуда, в частности:



> Another thing I’ve forgotten is that any monastery that belongs to Kamsang Kagyu, the monastery kitchen cannot and should not make any food with meat. *And if you bring meat and cook it in the monastery kitchen then that means that you are not taking me as your teacher*, you are not belonging to Karma Kagyu. And there is nothing to discuss about that. That’s finished. That is very important.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А кто из присутствующих готовит мясо у себя на *монастырской* кухне?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> А кто из присутствующих готовит мясо у себя на *монастырской* кухне?


Вопрос в другом: отказывает ли Кармапа в учении по пищевому признаку?

----------


## Аньезка

И еще цитаты из речи Кармапы (если придыдущая была не достаточно убедительна):




> So therefore the Buddha said that the Bodhisattvas should not eat any meat. Because we have such strong attachment and aptitude or tendency to eat meat, therefore, for the beginner Bodhisattvas it is very good not to eat meat.





> According to the Kagyupa school, we have to see what the great masters of the past, the past lamas of Kagyupas, did and said about eating meat. *The Drikung, Shakpa Rinpoche*, master of Drikungpa, said like this, “*My students, whomever are eating or using meat and calling it tsok, then these people are completely deserting me and going against the dharma*.”





> Great masters, each of them, said that if somebody eats meat and thinks that it’s allowed, you can’t even dream like that *because it is something that is never right and never good*.


И так далее.)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ань, ну прочти ссылку на то, что Кармапа на этом Монламе говорил, если ты еще не читала?
Там он ясно говорит, что все делают то, что могут. Могут уменьшить мясной рацион - уже хорошо, могут отказаться от мяса - тоже хорошо. Главное, стараться что-то делать.
Он совсем не то, что ты говорила  :Smilie:  Кармапа, в смысле  :Smilie: 
Или ты другого Кармапу имела в виду? Почитай ссылку.

----------


## Маша_ла

Еспешиалли фор ю  :Smilie: 




> Last year on the final day of the Kagyu Monlam, I said a few things on the subject of giving up eating meat. Almost all of you probably already know this. It seems some people did not completely understand what I said. For example, some foreign students seemed to think it meant that once you become a student of the Kagyu, meat is not allowed to pass your lips. They told all the meat-eating Kagyupas, "You can't be a Kagyupa if you eat meat." I did not say anything that inflammatory. If a Mahayana practitioner, who considers all sentient beings to be like their father or mother, eats the flesh of another being out of carelessness and without any compassion, that is not good. So we need to think about this and pay attention to it. All of us Mahayana practitioners, who accept that all sentient beings have been our mothers and fathers, need to think about this. For that reason, it would be good to decrease the amount of meat that we eat. That is what I said. 
> 
> I certainly did not say that you are not allowed to eat meat at all. That would be difficult. Whether it is because of previous karma or their present circumstances, some people cannot do without meat. This is how it is, and there is nothing to do about it. It's not a problem. 
> 
> If you have to eat meat, there is a proper way to eat it. Do not just grab it and stuff it into your mouth as soon as it is put on your plate. If first you think carefully about it, meditate on compassion, and recite the names of buddhas or mantras before eating, then it has some positive effects.
> 
> When I was explaining this last year, I said that one reason to give up eating meat was for the long life of the lamas. His Holiness the Dalai Lama, Tenzin Gyatso, passed through his "obstacle year" according to Tibetan astrology, so it was for his long life. Next year will be his post-obstacle year. I also brought up my own name. On one hand, it may have been out of desperation that I said, "If you do this for my own long life, that would be good." Some people have asked how it is that their giving up eating meat could bring me a longer life. It's difficult to give a direct answer to that question. 
> 
> But if we don't eat meat, even if we don't live longer, I think we will live happier lives. If we enjoy the flesh and blood of other beings, then at the time we have to go, we might feel as if this life didn't turn out so well. We will have carelessly consumed the flesh and blood of other beings. That might happen, right? If we don't eat meat, life might not be longer, but there is a possibility we might be more satisfied. 
> ...


http://www.kagyumonlam.org/English/L...tarianism.html

----------


## Won Soeng

Анечка, но все-таки, Кармапа и не призывает никого быть его учеником.
Зато я могу Вам напомнить историю о Будде. В деревне, когда Будду с учениками хотели забросать камнями и ученики Будды были настроены враждебно к жителям деревни, Будда сказал им: "Вы не мои ученики".

Дело не в отказе в учении, Вы ведь на самом деле понимаете. Дело в том, какова мотивация тех, кто уже считает себя учеником.

Мотивировать учеников отбрасывать свои привязанности совсем не то же самое, что "отказывать в учении". 

Вы не отвечаете на мои сообщения (уже два) - я понимаю, что есть с чем действительно предпочтительно поспорить. На понимание себя чаще всего времени и не остается. Простите, что настаиваю.

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, ну прочти ссылку на то, что Кармапа на этом Монламе говорил, если ты еще не читала?
> Там он ясно говорит, что все делают то, что могут. Могут уменьшить мясной рацион - уже хорошо, могут отказаться от мяса - тоже хорошо. Главное, стараться что-то делать.
> Он совсем не то, что ты говорила  Кармапа, в смысле 
> Или ты другого Кармапу имела в виду? Почитай ссылку.


Я ее очень внимательно прочла. Несколько раз. Основной посыл: не надо есть мясо. Для простых людей: старайтесь не есть; для монахов: не приведи бог! Зачем выискивать в речи зацепки, чтобы ухватиться за них, вздохнув с облегчением: "Вот! Мне можно, можно!!!!" :Smilie:  Как вы планируете бороться с такой сильной привязанностью?

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы не отвечаете на мои сообщения (уже два) - я понимаю, что есть с чем действительно предпочтительно поспорить. На понимание себя чаще всего времени и не остается. Простите, что настаиваю.


Я задала три вопроса Вам (сообщение 608). В ответ получила один метафорический вопрос, смысла которого не поняла. Извините  :Smilie:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

... Я ношу кожаную обувь, дублёнку, замшевую кепку и лайковые перчатки. И вообще у меня в гардеробе присутствуют вещи, выделанные из кожи живых существ. Ещё я использую кожаные портфель, барсетку, портмоне и портсигар. Это уже не говоря о том, что с удовольствием кушаю мясные и рыбные блюда, и убиваю комаров. 
Надо полагать, в определённом смысле я являюсь частью причины убийства множества живых существ, если учитывать колбасу и пельмени - наверное, причиной убийства *огромного* количества живых существ.

Вместе с тем, убийство живого существа для меня не тождественно отсутствию сострадания к живым существам - если придётся, смогу лишить жизни и человека, угрожающего моей жизни, или жизни кого-то ещё, при этом не испытывая негативных эмоций, с чистым состраданием в сердце, и видя во всех одинаковую Будда-природу. И осознавая то, что Будда учил о живых существах как не о живых существах, называя это живыми существами.

Вопрос - формируется ли негативная карма, если человек выступает причиной смерти живого существа (например, поддерживает скотобойни, покупая мясо, кожу, желатин, некоторые лекарства, и т. п.), но в теле, речи и уме в связи с этим не "откладывается" ничего негативного?
И, ещё вопрос - формируется ли негативная карма, если умысел и причина убийства живого существа возникли "без негатива" (то есть тело, ум и речь не внесли в это негативных желаний, страхов и эмоций), и само действие (акт, процесс убийства живого существа) и последствия его (предсмертная агония и умирание живого существа) так же не породили в уме, теле и речи негативных желаний, страхов и эмоций; напротив, всё это устремлено к преуменьшению страданий и приумножению блага? (например, если пристрелить мучимую бешенством собаку, или свернуть шею смертельно раненной косуле, которую сбила машина… или добить раненного командира  :Smilie:  шутка)

----------


## Won Soeng

Анечка, мой вопрос был прежде Ваших трех. Мой упрек к Вам - напрасен? 
Мой второй вопрос был на тему - в чем Вы хотите разбираться? Что я по Вашему не понимаю? Это не метафора, это конкретная отсылка к опыту, который есть у каждого, и в том числе, у Вас. Если Вы видите напряженного человека - Вы сомневаетесь, что он осознает, что он напряжен?
Я не сомневаюсь в том, что Вас напрягает тема мясоедения. Вы не можете это замаскировать. Вы можете это оправдать. Для себя. Но это оправдание имеет значение только для Вас. Вы в него верите, и не понимаете, почему оно не впечатляет Ваших оппонентов.
Вы смешиваете "мясоедов" и тех, кто упрекает "вегетарианцев" за нетерпимость к мясоедам. Пока Вы спорите с мясоедами Вы не оставляете себе шансов ответить мне. Я упрекаю Вас в истеричности, я не прав?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вопрос - формируется ли негативная карма, если человек выступает причиной смерти живого существа


В этом вопросе  и заключено заблуждение.
Если человек выступает причиной смерти живого существа - это и есть уже созревшая карма убийцы. Просто убийством она не заканчивается.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

А где существует карма?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А где существует карма?


Нужно очень сильно верить в то, что все существует где-то (т.е. в неизбежную локальность), чтобы задать этот вопрос. А где существует электромагнитное взаимодействие?
Карма существует в неведении (невнимательности, захваченности, увлеченности) живых существ

----------


## Аньезка

> Анечка, мой вопрос был прежде Ваших трех. Мой упрек к Вам - напрасен?


Упрек в чем? В том что я агрессивна? Или в том, что я не прислушиваюсь к вашим словам? Или в том, что я "хвастаюсь своей агрессивностью"?




> Мой второй вопрос был на тему - в чем Вы хотите разбираться? Что я по Вашему не понимаю? Это не метафора, это конкретная отсылка к опыту, который есть у каждого, и в том числе, у Вас. Если Вы видите напряженного человека - Вы сомневаетесь, что он осознает, что он напряжен?


Он может сознавать, а может и не сознавать, особенно если это его привычное состояние. Моя мама, например, иногда переходит на крик. И тогда я ей говорю: "Хватит кричать". И тогда она кричит: "Я не кричу!!!")))




> Я не сомневаюсь в том, что Вас напрягает тема мясоедения. Вы не можете это замаскировать. Вы можете это оправдать. Для себя. Но это оправдание имеет значение только для Вас. Вы в него верите, и не понимаете, почему оно не впечатляет Ваших оппонентов.


Меня "напрягает" повальное убийство живых существ, и связанные с этим страдания. Зачем мне это оправдывать?




> Я упрекаю Вас в истеричности, я не прав?


Аргументируйте.

----------


## Won Soeng

Анечка, спасибо за Вашу искренность. Аргументирую



> Меня "напрягает" повальное убийство живых существ, и связанные с этим страдания. Зачем мне это оправдывать?


Это - реальность. Реальность то, что бесчисленные существа испытывают мучения и гибнут в мучениях.
Реальность то, что Вы испытываете напряжение, сопротивление воспринимая такую реальность.

То, что Вас это напрягает - всего лишь реакция ума. Ваша напряженность не помогает ни Вам, ни живым существам. Так же как Ваша мама кричит "я не кричу", это всего лишь неосознанность собственного состояния.

----------


## ullu

> Вместе с тем, убийство живого существа для меня не тождественно отсутствию сострадания к живым существам - если придётся, смогу лишить жизни и человека, угрожающего моей жизни, или жизни кого-то ещё, при этом не испытывая негативных эмоций, с чистым состраданием в сердце, и видя во всех одинаковую Будда-природу. И осознавая то, что Будда учил о живых существах как не о живых существах, называя это живыми существами.


Если все существа не живые, то к чему защищать СВОЮ жизнь убивая другого?
нет никакого смысла в этом.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Нужно очень сильно верить в то, что все существует где-то (т.е. в неизбежную локальность), чтобы задать этот вопрос. А где существует электромагнитное взаимодействие?
> Карма существует в неведении (невнимательности, захваченности, увлеченности) живых существ


 Электромагнитное взаимодействие существует, надо полагать, в том же самом неведении, захваченности и увлечённости, что и карма.
А где существуют эти неведение, захваченность и увлечённость?

----------


## ullu

> Электромагнитное взаимодействие существует, надо полагать, в том же самом неведении, захваченности и увлечённости, что и карма.
> А где существуют эти неведение, захваченность и увлечённость?


В уме они существуют.
в том самом уме которого вроде бы и нет, а вроде бы и есть.
Живые существа страдают, боятся, стремятся к счастью. Все это бессмысленно , но если бессмысленно для всех, то нет никакого смысла удовлетворять свои желания .

Когда мясо едят с состраданием это больший отказ от своего я, чем не есть мясо.
потмоу что тот кто ест мясо с состраданием признает для себя прежде всего, что он , ради того что бы научится тому, что освобождает, согласен не разделять ДЛЯ СЕБЯ прежде всего , В ОТНОШНЕИИ СЕБЯ прежде всего, в первейшую очередь, на приятное и неприятное, дающее временное счастье и приносящее временное несчастье, на счастье несчастье вообще, на жизнь и смерть, болезнь и здоровье, старость и млодость, боль и наслаждение...и так далее.
Прежде всего для себя он устанавливает правило - не видеть врагов в ех, кто собирается лишить тебя жизни, ставить их счастье выше соего собственного, не ипытывая привязнности к собственному счастью, жизни, комфорту, собственности, здоровью, телу, речи и уму никогда не отвлекаться от правильного воззрения и не действовать под влиянием этих привязанностей каким бы пугающим инеобходимым это все не казалось.

Прежде всего он обязуется сам в отношнеии себя никогда не предпочитать одно другому, и тренироваться в едином вкусе . Ради того чтобы во всей полноте научится этой мудрости и обучить ей других.
Даже если ему очень хочется быть здоровым, счастливым, долго жить и никогда не умирать он никогда не отступает в своем уме от рпавильного воззрения, объясняя самому себе что это временное счастье на которое не следует отвлекаться. И если он не способен это сделать для себя и ему возможно не страшно. не больно и вообще у него все хорошо он обязуется делать это ради счастье других живых существ.

Это не имеет ничего общего с пофигизмом в отношении других и с идеей о том, что можно позволить себе все что угодно потмоу что никаких живых существ нет.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Я ее очень внимательно прочла. Несколько раз. Основной посыл: не надо есть мясо. Для простых людей: старайтесь не есть; для монахов: не приведи бог! Зачем выискивать в речи зацепки, чтобы ухватиться за них, вздохнув с облегчением: "Вот! Мне можно, можно!!!!" Как вы планируете бороться с такой сильной привязанностью?


Зай, вот эти твои выводы, которые ты делаешь за других людей - неверные. Ты не можешь знать, кто и что думает. Или аргументируй цитатами конкретного человека, а не своими домыслами..

Мотивация у тебя, наверное, хорошая. Логика у тебя, дружок, в плане того, кто что думает, ну не всегда присутствует. Это ок. Просто, тренируй логику  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Аргументирую
> 
> Это - реальность. То, что Вас это напрягает - всего лишь реакция ума. Ваша напряженность не помогает ни Вам, ни живым существам.


Хм. Ну, напряжение по какому-то поводу и истерия - все же разные вещи, не находите? :Smilie:  

Положим, Вы идете по улице, и на Ваших глазах избивают собаку, человека (не суть). Неужели Вы в этот момент отследите свою напряженность, расслабитесь, посострадаете обоим и пройдете мимо? Только что той собаке до моего ума и Освобождения через 100 миллионов жизней? Ей нужна реальная помощь.




> Так же как Ваша мама кричит "я не кричу", это всего лишь неосознанность собственного состояния.


Я об этом и говорила, отвечая на Ваш вопрос.))

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Если все существа не живые,...


Разве все существа мёртвые?



> ...то к чему защищать СВОЮ жизнь убивая другого?
> нет никакого смысла в этом.


Почему бы не сделать выбор в пользу того, чтобы продолжить использовать редчайшее сочетание условий, дающих возможность реализации Будда-природы?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Электромагнитное взаимодействие существует, надо полагать, в том же самом неведении, захваченности и увлечённости, что и карма.
> А где существуют эти неведение, захваченность и увлечённость?


Не нужно полагать. Электромагнитное взаимодействие обнаруживается как реальное взаимодействие электрических и магнитных потенциалов.

Карма - вовсе не какая-то абстракция. Кармой названы те устремления, которые существуют в уме живых существ. Эти устремления объективны, они обнаруживаются без какой-либо мистики.

----------


## Аньезка

> Зай, вот эти твои выводы, которые ты делаешь за других людей - неверные. Ты не можешь знать, кто и что думает. Или аргументируй цитатами конкретного человека, а не своими домыслами..
> 
> Мотивация у тебя, наверное, хорошая. Логика у тебя, дружок, в плане того, кто что думает, ну не всегда присутствует. Это ок. Просто, тренируй логику


Солнце, мне искать цитаты, где ты облизывалась на барашка? Ты уверена что это не привязанность ко вкусу, а именно потребность организма в мясе? Это ок. Просто нужно работать с привязанностями.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хм. Ну, напряжение по какому-то поводу и истерия - все же разные вещи, не находите?


Будем предельно честны  :Smilie:  Истерия - это и есть неспособность осознать напряженность. Строго физиологически

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> В уме они существуют.
> в том самом уме которого вроде бы и нет, а вроде бы и есть.
> Живые существа страдают, боятся, стремятся к счастью. Все это бессмысленно , но если бессмысленно для всех, то нет никакого смысла удовлетворять свои желиня .


Замечательно, спасибо! А если так, возникнет ли негативная карма, о которой спрашивал тут, _если_ в уме не возникло, не исчезло и не оставило следа ничего негативного?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Замечательно, спасибо! А если так, возникнет ли негативная карма, о которой спрашивал тут, _если_ в уме не возникло, не исчезло и не оставило следа ничего негативного?


Убийство - негативное действие, вызванное негативным мировосприятием. Не все что возникает в уме - является свободным волеизъявлением при полной осознанности. Следует не забывать, что неосознанность есть следствие заблуждений, а заблуждения - и есть карма, то, что определяет именно те устремления, которые возникают, а вовсе не другие. Если Вы во время еды вдруг осознали мучения убитого для этой еды животного - это изменение кармы. Если же во время еды Вы просто ощущаете то же, что и всегда - это всего лишь та же самая карма, благодаря которой Вы не исключаете из своего рациона умерщвленную плоть.

----------


## ullu

> Разве все существа мёртвые?


Вы сказали что они не живые. Вам и решать.



> Почему бы не сделать выбор в пользу того, чтобы продолжить использовать редчайшее сочетание условий, дающих возможность реализации Будда-природы?


потому что если вы считаете что именно ВАША жизнь редчайшее сочетание условий. то вы никогда не реализуете это.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Карма - вовсе не какая-то абстракция. Кармой названы те устремления, которые существуют в уме живых существ.


В уме живых существ. Позволю себе добавить - не только устремления, но и прочие причины, приводящие впоследствии к тем или иным результатам.
Итак, в уме.

Теперь - простите, что занимаю Ваше внимание - повторю вопрос:


> Вопрос - формируется ли негативная карма, если человек выступает причиной смерти живого существа (например, поддерживает скотобойни, покупая мясо, кожу, желатин, некоторые лекарства, и т. п.), но в теле, речи и уме в связи с этим не "откладывается" ничего негативного?
> И, ещё вопрос - формируется ли негативная карма, если умысел и причина убийства живого существа возникли "без негатива" (то есть тело, ум и речь не внесли в это негативных желаний, страхов и эмоций), и само действие (акт, процесс убийства живого существа) и последствия его (предсмертная агония и умирание живого существа) так же не породили в уме, теле и речи негативных желаний, страхов и эмоций; напротив, всё это устремлено к преуменьшению страданий и приумножению блага? (например, если пристрелить мучимую бешенством собаку, или свернуть шею смертельно раненной косуле, которую сбила машина… )

----------


## Маша_ла

Аня, у меня лично - это потребность. Я без мяса начинаю хиреть и чахнуть.. И настроение такое становится.. истеричное и агрессивное  :Smilie: 

Тут привязанность не ко вкусу. Фиг знает что, просто мне плохо становится без мяса моих любимых живых существ.. Но я постараюсь над собой работать, спасибо за напоминание  :Smilie: 

Потом, одно дело цитаты про барашка - совсем по другому поводу, а другое дело мои выводы после прочтения слов Кармапы. Вот откуда ты можешь мои мысли знать, да еще и со знаками препинания? Вот если бы ты меня спросила.. Я бы ответила, что на меня больше всего произвело впечатление отказ от мясоеденья для того, чтобы продлить жизнь Гуру. Это важно с моей точки зрения. Или ограничения, по крайней мере, с этой же мотивацией. А также не могу не согласиться с тем, что каждый делает то, что может - это 100%. Если человек не может, он не сделает. Все начинается с малого и все такое.

Пойду работать над собой  :Smilie:

----------


## Ануруддха

> Проблема истеричных вегитарианцев в том, что...


А где вообще стоит проблема истеричных вегетарианцев? Чаще ведь все происходит наоборот. В том случае когда я не ем мясо то все окружающие начинают активно доказывать насколько мясо полезно. Я лично ни к кому не лезу и не доказываю, но когда меня спросят то могу обосновать свою позицию (да и то бывает лень).

----------


## ullu

> Замечательно, спасибо! А если так, возникнет ли негативная карма, о которой спрашивал тут, _если_ в уме не возникло, не исчезло и не оставило следа ничего негативного?


Возникнет.
Потому что у вас все ещё есть негативное, раз вы о нем спрашиваете. 
Вы совершаете дейсвтие, вы получите на него отклик. 
Поскольку вы продолаете разделять на негативное и не негативное то рано или поздно вы получите негативное. Поскольку вы толкнули маятник в одну сторону, то он вернется к вам и даст вам в лоб .
Поскольку вы только думаете что негативного вроде как логически не существует, а уровень тела интеллектом не проработать, то вы ощутите ответ как негативное. 
Благодаря тому, что вы все же интеллектуально понимаете , что нет ничего негативного, вы сможете сгладить этот отклик и страдания ваши будут меньше, но они все равно будут потмоу что ваш ум не постиг это знание напрямую и в результате этого вы не можете применить это знание обеденив с ним свою энергию и тело.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Вы сказали что они не живые. Вам и решать.


Я лишь вспомнил, что "Так Приходящий учил о всех образах как о не-образах, и ещё учил о всех существах как о не-существах". Разве я сказал, что они не живые?




> потому что если вы считаете что именно ВАША жизнь редчайшее сочетание условий. то вы никогда не реализуете это.


Разве моя жизнь не есть то самое сочетание условий? Учение Будды обмануло меня??

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Ув. ullu, Вы додумываете дополнительные смыслы к моим словам, или не точно их понимаете. Позвольте пояснить.




> Возникнет.
> Потому что у вас все ещё есть негативное, раз вы о нем спрашиваете. 
> Вы совершаете дейсвтие, вы получите на него отклик. 
> Поскольку вы продолаете разделять на негативное и не негативное то рано или поздно вы получите негативное. Поскольку вы толкнули маятник в одну сторону, то он вернется к вам и даст вам в лоб .
> Поскольку вы только думаете что негативного вроде как логически не существует, а уровень тела интеллектом не проработать, то вы ощутите ответ как негативное. 
> Благодаря тому, что вы все же интеллектуально понимаете , что нет ничего негативного, вы сможете сгладить этот отклик и страдания ваши будут меньше, но они все равно будут потмоу что ваш ум не постиг это знание напрямую и в результате этого вы не можете применить это знание обеденив с ним свою энергию и тело.


Разумеется всё это так! Но, это ответы на какие-то другие вопросы, которых я не задавал  :Wink: 
Но возникнет ли негативная карма в том случае, который описан в "условиях задачи"?

----------


## Won Soeng

Карма Дорже, чем Ваше сочетание условий более редкое, чем другое? Учение Будды не учило Вас считать Вашу жизнь более особенной, чем любая другая.

----------


## ullu

> Я лишь вспомнил, что "Так Приходящий учил о всех образах как о не-образах, и ещё учил о всех существах как о не-существах". Разве я сказал, что они не живые?


ну в общем да, прямо так и сказали. Чего вы у меня то спрашиваете когда сами написали - " И осознавая то, что Будда учил о живых существах как не о живых существах, называя это живыми существами."
Для ответа можно было просто прочесть свое собственное сообщение.



> Разве моя жизнь не есть то самое сочетание условий? Учение Будды обмануло меня??


Любая человечья жизнь это самое сочетание. Так что спасение СВОЕЙ жизни за счет отнятия ЧУЖОЙ не может быть оправдано драгоценностью чел рождения.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Карма Дорже, чем Ваше сочетание условий более редкое, чем другое? Учение Будды не учило Вас считать Вашу жизнь более особенной, чем любая другая.


Учение Будды учит, что человеческое воплощение суть редкая возможность для практики Дхармы. Где же я сказал, что моя жизнь более особенная, чем другая??

----------


## Won Soeng

> В уме живых существ. Позволю себе добавить - не только устремления, но и прочие причины, приводящие впоследствии к тем или иным результатам.
> Итак, в уме.
> 
> Теперь - простите, что занимаю Ваше внимание - повторю вопрос:


Все дело в том, что "прочие причины" - это все и есть карма.
Еще раз повторю ответ. 
Если Вы что-то совершаете - это следствие Ваших устремлений. Устремления есть следствие мировоззрения, мировосприятия, взглядов. Все эти взгляды и складываются в то, что есть проявление кармы. Кто-то любит футбол, кто-то рыбалку. Привязанности - это проявление кармы. Устремления - это проявление кармы.

Карма не изменяется от того, что устремления реализуются в действия. Как раз наоборот. Карма изменяется от того, что устремления не реализуются в действия вследствие осознания устремлений.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Учение Будды учит, что человеческое воплощение суть редкая возможность для практики Дхармы. Где же я сказал, что моя жизнь более особенная, чем другая??


Не сказали. Но из Ваших слов о том, что Вы носите кожу, едите мясо и можете кого-то убить следует, что Вы не цените любую жизнь наравне со своей. Вы делаете повседневный выбор. Представьте, что Ваша печень считала бы себя более важной и боролась бы с сердцем, легкими, почками, позволяя себе отбирать у них энергию, не засорять себя отходами работы организма, не очищать кровь. Или желудок бы не отдавал питательные вещества в кровь, оставляя их себе.

----------


## ullu

> Ув. ullu, Вы додумываете дополнительные смыслы к моим словам, или не точно их понимаете. Позвольте пояснить.
> 
> Разумеется всё это так! Но, это ответы на какие-то другие вопросы, которых я не задавал 
> Но возникнет ли негативная карма в том случае, который описан в "условиях задачи"?


Не, на ваши вопросы ответы.
Но если это не очевидно. то оппробую по другому.
Возинкнет негативная карма и в 1 и во 2 случае.
давайте посмотрим:
"В теле, речи и уме не формируется ничего негативного в результате убийства"
Убийство создает следствия. Вы кого-то убили...кто-то другой убил кого-то из-за этого.....и так дошло до вас.
В вашем уме не сформировалось ничего негативного в тот момент, но маятник запущен.
Если в вашем уме есть знание о едином вкусе негативного и благого, то вы не страдаете когда очередь быть убитым доходит до вас.
Следовательно ничего что воспринимается вами как негативное с вами не случилось.

Но если , благодаря накопленным ранее неведению, страсти и гневу, этого знания нет или точнее оно заслонено, то когда очередь дошла вы страдаете, хотя в тот момент когда вы убивали вы не накапливали в уме негатив.

Другой момент, если вы убиваете без злости но с безразличием это накопление неведения.
Если вы убиваете без безразличия , с сочуствием но с привязанностью к своей жизни это накопление привязанности ( страсти)

То есть что бы убивать без накопления негативного в уме необходимо убивать только из сострадания и только ради счастья того, кого убиваешь.
( причем все это должно быть невымышленым , а дейсвтительно развитым реальным состраданием)
Тогда конечно создается благая заслуга. Хотя маятник все равно запущен.
Но если у вас есть такое сострадание то у вас есть и мудрость, а это значит что вы уже за пределами разделения на негативное и благое. И когда ваша очередь быть убитым вам хорошо и может бть вы даже можете отстановить этот маятник на себе теперь уже.
То есть мы опять пришли к тому же самому. Все упирается в то, насколько вы сами в тот момент реализовали неразделение на негативное и благое.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> ну в общем да, прямо так и сказали. Чего вы у меня то спрашиваете когда сами написали - " И осознавая то, что Будда учил о живых существах как не о живых существах, называя это живыми существами."
> Для ответа можно было просто прочесть свое собственное сообщение.


Разумеется, осознавая то, что Будда учил о живых существах как не о живых существах (не-существа - однозначно не то, что концепция "существо", но и не противоположно этому). Все двойственные концепции в конечном итоге ложны, так ведь?




> Любая человечья жизнь это самое сочетание. Так что спасение СВОЕЙ жизни за счет отнятия ЧУЖОЙ не может быть оправдано драгоценностью чел рождения.


Стоп. Во-первых, если придётся спасти одну жизнь (свою или чужую) за счёт лишения жизни того, кто почему-то запутался и уже пытается лишить кого-то жизни - почему нет? Во-вторых, почему и перед кем это не может быть оправдано??

----------


## Won Soeng

> Стоп. Во-первых, если придётся спасти одну жизнь (свою или чужую) за счёт лишения жизни того, кто почему-то запутался и уже пытается лишить кого-то жизни - почему нет? Во-вторых, почему и перед кем это не может быть оправдано??


Если он "почему-то" запутался - это запутанность и Ваша тоже. Неведение равное. Если Вы понимаете, почему - убийство не требуется. Требуется сострадание и помощь. Вспомните Ангулимала-сутту

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Все дело в том, что "прочие причины" - это все и есть карма.
> Еще раз повторю ответ...


Я понял Ваш ответ с первого раза. Но, вопрос стоял не о карме вообще, а конкретно о _негативной_ карме. Возникает ли _негативная_ карма в тех условиях?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> А где вообще стоит проблема истеричных вегетарианцев? Чаще ведь все происходит наоборот. В том случае когда я не ем мясо то все окружающие начинают активно доказывать насколько мясо полезно. Я лично ни к кому не лезу и не доказываю, но когда меня спросят то могу обосновать свою позицию (да и то бывает лень).


Могу сказать тоже самое  :Smilie:  
Если кто-то узнает, что я не ем мясо - на меня обрушивается такой шквал обвинений и критики, как будто я что-то плохое делаю лично им. 
А ведь все происходит как раз потому, что на подсознательном уровне они понимают, что это у них привязка без которой они не могут представить своего существования  :Smilie:  
А потом начинается это: "как же ты живешь без сосисочек и колбаски, это же ням-ням" и каждый начинает рассказывать как он не может без этого жить  :Smilie:  
Ну что это если не сильнейшая привязка?..  :Smilie:  
Но это бывает и с алкоголем, и с курением... :Smilie:  

!!!Да исцелятся все живые существа от омрачений тела, речи и ума!!!

----------


## Kарма Дордже

*_временно_ отсутствует* :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я понял Ваш ответ с первого раза. Но, вопрос стоял не о карме вообще, а конкретно о _негативной_ карме. Возникает ли _негативная_ карма в тех условиях?


Вы спрашиваете о возникновении, но в этом момент проявляется уже созревшая негативная карма. Она уже есть. Она не возникает в этот момент, она просто не прекращается, а продолжается. Карма одного действия не имеет только одного следствия. Это цепь все новых и новых следствий и новых и новых действий. То что негативно в начале - негативно и впоследствии. Поэтому  необходимо разорвать такую карму. Невозможно повлиять на обстоятельства, к которым приводит негативная карма, но возможно повлиять на действия в таких обстоятельствах, можно осознать возможно выбора действий и выбрать действия изменяющие карму.

----------


## Маша_ла

Странно, я когда встречаюсь с вегетарианцами, наоборот, с уважением отношусь к их вегетарианству и за компанию тоже ем всякие вег. штучки.
А то неудобно как-то становится. Как пить при монахах - при вегетарианцах есть мясо  :Smilie:  И ни разу вегетарианцы не начинали гнать телеги на не вегетарианцев, ну при встрече со мной, по крайней мере.
Т.е., это личные убеждения, типа вероисповедания или секс. ориентации- это не обсуждается, а принимается как есть, по-моему..
Это личное дело каждого. Я так считаю.

----------


## ullu

> Разумеется, осознавая то, что Будда учил о живых существах как не о живых существах (не-существа - однозначно не то, что концепция "существо", но и не противоположно этому). Все двойственные концепции в конечном итоге ложны, так ведь?


Мм....концепции не ложны, они относительны.
То есть конечно утверждение может быть и ложным, но если оно не ложно, то оно относительно. То есть применимо в конкретной ситуации.

Вы уверены что когда речь идет о не-существах , то говорится именно о том, что существа не живые?
живые означает чувствующие, то есть существа которые чувствуют.
В результате чего некотоыре ( кто не будды ) страдают, а некоторые не страдают.
Говорить о том, что существа не живые означало бы говорить о том, что существа не страдают. Но существа страдают, хотя их страдание и иллюзорно.
Но ДЛЯ НИХ оно реально. 
То есть когда я говорю что я вижу, что страдание иллюзорно это означает, что Я БОЛЬШЕ НЕ СТРАДАЮ от того, что происходит. 
Но я так же знаю что существа то продолжают страдать.
Так что это В ОТНОШЕНИИ МЕНЯ теперь можно поступать как угодно, а в отношении других нельзя даже в большей степени теперь.
Поскольку это у меня ж такие способности не страдать теперь есть. значит мне пофиг убьют меня или нет. А другому то не пофиг, и я это знаю.
так что имеет смысл дать убить себя, а не убить другого защищая свою жизнь.



> Стоп. Во-первых, если придётся спасти одну жизнь (свою или чужую) за счёт лишения жизни того, кто почему-то запутался и уже пытается лишить кого-то жизни - почему нет? Во-вторых, почему и перед кем это не может быть оправдано??


Это может быть оправдано, но в результате такого оправдания вы лишаетесь возможности реализовать знание своей природы, поскольку самостоятельно укрепляете себя в разделении на себя и других.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Могу сказать тоже самое  
> Если кто-то узнает, что я не ем мясо - на меня обрушивается такой шквал обвинений и критики, как будто я что-то плохое делаю лично им. 
> А ведь все происходит как раз потому, что на подсознательном уровне они понимают, что это у них привязка без которой они не могут представить своего существования  
> А потом начинается это: "как же ты живешь без сосисочек и колбаски, это же ням-ням" и каждый начинает рассказывать как он не может без этого жить  
> Ну что это если не сильнейшая привязка?..  
> Но это бывает и с алкоголем, и с курением... 
> 
> !!!Да исцелятся все живые существа от омрачений тела, речи и ума!!!


Есть и такие люди. Но обычно - удивляются. Когда я голодаю по нескольку дней - люди тоже удивляются, и переживают, не нашу ли я себе этим вред. 
Потому и едят такие люди, потому что думают, что не есть мясо - вредно. Дело не в оправданиях. 
Да, действительно, когда отказываешься от мяса или от еды сам - осознаешь, что вся привязанность к конкретной еде или к конкретному количеству еды, или к конкретной периодичности, регулярности еды - лишь цепляние ума. 

Но если такой отказ сопровождается подавлением импульсов вместо их осознания, то этот отказ становится постоянной, непрерывной борьбой своих неосознанных устремлений с сознательными усилиями. 

Не понимая собственного состояния трудно понимать состояние других.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Но если такой отказ сопровождается подавлением импульсов вместо их осознания, то этот отказ становится постоянной, непрерывной борьбой своих неосознанных устремлений с сознательными усилиями. 
> 
> Не понимая собственного состояния трудно понимать состояние других.


Как же без осознания? Без осознания и пытаться не стоит, не получится ничего, наоборот привязка окрепнет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как же без осознания? Без осознания и пытаться не стоит, не получится ничего, наоборот привязка окрепнет.


О том и речь. Признак такой привязки - неприязнь.

----------


## Буль

> Вопрос - формируется ли негативная карма, если человек выступает причиной смерти живого существа (например, поддерживает скотобойни, покупая мясо, кожу, желатин, некоторые лекарства, и т. п.), но в теле, речи и уме в связи с этим не "откладывается" ничего негативного?


Пока человек пользуется сознанием для осуществления действий - он формирует карму. Исключение составляют те, кто "*во время осуществления глубокой праджня-парамиты ясно увидел, что все пять скандх пусты. Тогда он избавился от всех страданий, перейдя на другой берег*".

----------


## Pavel

> Т.е., это личные убеждения, типа вероисповедания или секс. ориентации- это не обсуждается, а принимается как есть, по-моему..
> Это личное дело каждого. Я так считаю.


 У меня есть такая "привязанность" даже "захваченность" считать буддизм вероисповеданием. После Вашего заявления возникли сомнения в правильности распознавания вероисповеданий. Обсуждению чего посвящен весь буддийский форум? Что на нем не следовало бы обсуждать, а следовало бы принимать как есть, соблюдая *личностный суверенитет*? Уж не соблюдение ли "личностного суверенитета" следует рассматривать как "правильное сострадание"?

----------


## Pavel

> Устремления - это проявление кармы.
> 
> Карма не изменяется от того, что устремления реализуются в действия. Как раз наоборот. Карма изменяется от того, что устремления не реализуются в действия вследствие осознания устремлений.


 Что-то здесь "главное" осталось недосказанным. В этой теме кто только не продемонстрировал осознания своих устремлений к поеданию мяса или наоборот осознания своих устремлений к его не поеданию. Однако, те, кто ел, так и продолжают есть, а те, кто не ел, так и продолжают не есть. Исходя из вышесказанного, ни те ни другие не "изменили карму", т.к. не прекратили действия. Либо никто из присутствующих не осознал устремлений, либо осознанности устремлений недостаточно для прекращения действия и изменения кармы. (?)

----------


## Pavel

> О том и речь. Признак такой привязки - неприязнь.


И обнаружить такую неприязнь порой бывает очень легко - достаточно спросить человека "Зачем ты это делаешь?", а в ответ услышать "Не заставляйте меня этого не делать - это личное дело каждого!".  :Smilie: 

P.S. Написал я это не из желания "указать пальцем" на конкретных людей. Я написал это из желания обратить внимание участников дискуссии на то, что изначально тема (обсуждение) было начато как вопрос "Хорошо или плохо то-то или то-то...?"; "Почему хорошо то и плохо это?". Были высказаны мнения насчет того, что Будда считал хорошим, что Будда не считал хорошим, что Будда считал плохим. Были высказаны различные мнения на то, как следует понимать слова Будды. Кто и кого заставил перевести разговор на обсуждение вопроса "Хорошо ли кого-нибудь заставлять делать то, чего он делать не может?"? 

Если внимательно прочитать последние несколько страниц, то никто не высказывается относительно того хорошо или плохо есть убиенных животных - все, оказывается, к этому стремятся по мере сил.  Для всех ясно, что плохо, но не все могут этого не делать. Вопрос агрессивности - это вопрос личного восприятия. Можно повышенный голос на тебя воспринимать как агрессию, а можно не терять связи с содержанием того, что тебе говорят, не взирая на повышенный голос, который характеризует степень эмоциональности, а не степень привязанности говорящего. Разве привязанность к форме, в которой произносятся тебе те или иные слова, чем-то отличается от привязанности к удовлетворению других своих желаний? Почему так долго и упорно ведется обсуждение формы, а не смысла? Неужели не понятно, что за спокойной, сдержанной, безэмоциональной формой способно скрываться самая чудовищная сущность?

Я уже как-то приводил пример с финским (кореец по происхождению) студентом, который перестрелял однокурсников. Самым поразительным для всех окружающих были его спокойствие, сосредоточенность, невозмутимость с которыми он делал свое "дело". 

Умение отвлечься от формы и распознать скрытую за ней суть произносимых слов достойно уважения. Не следует так заострять на форме сказанных слов внимание ни свое, ни других, не следует клеить "ярлыки" типа "агрессивный вегетарианец" и обсуждать правильность реакции на подобные ярлыки у других. В результате таких действий "за кадром" остается вопрос нравственной оценки ношения изделий из кожи или поедания мяса, а на "повестку дня" выносится новый вопрос - "Кто агрессивен, а кто нет", вопрос действительно личностный по сути в отличии от вопроса нравственности. 

Если бы вопрос нравственной оценки можно было бы считать вопросом личного суверенитета (а именно такая точка зрения поддерживается некоторыми участниками обсуждения), то стоило бы первым Будду Готаму упрекнуть в агрессивности - он не ленился опровергать и ложные взгляды, и ложные убеждения, и ложные мировоззрения - не только ложные устремления.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> "В теле, речи и уме не формируется ничего негативного в результате убийства"
> Убийство создает следствия. Вы кого-то убили...кто-то другой убил кого-то из-за этого.....и так дошло до вас.
> В вашем уме не сформировалось ничего негативного в тот момент, но маятник запущен.
> Если в вашем уме есть знание о едином вкусе негативного и благого, то вы не страдаете когда очередь быть убитым доходит до вас.


Продолжим?
Отсутствует внутренняя связь событий. Мы сошлись во мнениях, что карма существует в уме.
Однако мы не утверждаем, что всякое убийство не воспринимается умом как нечто негативное – например, в ситуации попытки убийства грабителем жертвы угроза жертве воспринимается моим умом как потенциал негативного события, а смерть грабителя (если так уж выйдет) будет восприниматься как спасение и жертвы, и грабителя (последнего – от его нынешних страданий и негативной кармы, которую он мог заработать); при этом убийство грабителя в действительности будет актом сострадания, благодеянием для него самого. Смерть, которая воспринималась бы умом как негативное событие, из-за которого возникли бы негативные впечатления, предотвращается направленным на сохранение блага действием, среди результатов которого оказывается другая смерть, но воспринимаемая умом как благодеяние. При этом «в сердце и уме» все действующие лица воспринимаются как равно обладающие Будда-природой, присутствует сострадание ко всем и намерение блага для всех.
Формирует ли такое действие карму? Разумеется, да.
Следовательно, в моём уме, в нынешнем своём состоянии мыслящем двойственными категориями, возникает не «негатив», а «позитив»; и причины, действие и последствия не засевают семена того, что двойственный ум воспринимает как негативное.

Идём дальше:



> … Убийство создает следствия. Вы кого-то убили...кто-то другой убил кого-то из-за этого.....и так дошло до вас. …


 Всякое ли убийство порождает карму, созревающую впоследствии в причины других убийств?
Допустим, я свернул шею косуле, которую сбила машина, прекратив страдание смертельно раненного существа. Или ударил грабителя, и он упал, разбил себе голову о бордюр, и умер. Или умышленно застрелил его с какого-то расстояния, не имея возможности успеть иным способом помешать ему совершить убийство. Каким образом в этих случаях возникнет карма, порождающая цепь убийств?


> … В вашем уме не сформировалось ничего негативного в тот момент, но маятник запущен.


Где запущен маятник?

Далее:



> Если в вашем уме есть знание о едином вкусе негативного и благого, то вы не страдаете когда очередь быть убитым доходит до вас.
> Следовательно ничего что воспринимается вами как негативное с вами не случилось.
> 
> Но если , благодаря накопленным ранее неведению, страсти и гневу, этого знания нет или точнее оно заслонено, то когда очередь дошла вы страдаете, хотя в тот момент когда вы убивали вы не накапливали в уме негатив.


Однако, мой ум не знает единого вкуса блага и вреда, он заслонён двойственностью, я знаю эти вкусы как разные. На уровне логического мышления я знаю о существовании единого вкуса, но этого ещё нет в моём опыте, на до-логическом уровне для моего ума реальны различия блага и вреда.
Следовательно, когда возникает угроза смерти для меня или для кого-то, я различаю благо и вред как реально существующее.
Следовательно, в описанных в исходных вопросах условиях, мои тело, речь и ум работают на прекращение вреда и созидание блага. Возникает ли плохая карма, когда лишение жизни суть созидание блага?




> Другой момент, если вы убиваете без злости но с безразличием это накопление неведения.
> Если вы убиваете без безразличия , с сочуствием но с привязанностью к своей жизни это накопление привязанности ( страсти)


Разве вопросы касаются убийства с безразличием? Об этом речь не идёт.
Что касается убийства без злости и с сочувствием, и с привязанностью к своей жизни – возникает ли плохая карма в этих условиях?





> То есть что бы убивать без накопления негативного в уме необходимо убивать только из сострадания и только ради счастья того, кого убиваешь.
> ( причем все это должно быть невымышленым , а дейсвтительно развитым реальным состраданием)
> Тогда конечно создается благая заслуга. Хотя маятник все равно запущен.
> Но если у вас есть такое сострадание то у вас есть и мудрость, а это значит что вы уже за пределами разделения на негативное и благое.


Мудрость бывает двойственная и не-двойственная, не так ли? Мудрость различать благие и не-благие заслуги – двойственна. Следовательно, вовсе не обязательно недвойственное состояние ума для того, чтобы различать благо и вред (и на логическом, и на до-логическом уровне) в обусловленных ситуациях.



> И когда ваша очередь быть убитым вам хорошо и может бть вы даже можете отстановить этот маятник на себе теперь уже.
> То есть мы опять пришли к тому же самому. Все упирается в то, насколько вы сами в тот момент реализовали неразделение на негативное и благое.


И снова не вижу внутренней неразрывной связи умозаключений. Когда возникает угроза быть убитым, я предпочитаю не быть убитым – почему нет, почему не выбрать остаться? А будучи в недвойственном состоянии ума, почему перспектива быть убитым должна восприниматься обязательно хорошо (или обязательно плохо)?

Итак, к исходным вопросам добавилось ещё два:
Где кармическая последовательность, однозначно ведущая от любого и каждого убийства к другим убийствам, или к другой неблагой карме? И где последовательность умозаключений, обязательно ведущих двойственный или недвойственный ум в любой ситуации к тому, чтобы предпочти убийству позволить убить себя или кого-то иного?

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, спасибо за Ваше сообщение, оно во многом непредвзятое, прямо начиная с 


> И обнаружить такую неприязнь порой бывает очень легко - достаточно спросить человека "Зачем ты это делаешь?", а в ответ услышать "Не заставляйте меня этого не делать - это личное дело каждого!".


Однако, тема нравственной оценки как личного суверенитета, как говорится, не раскрыта  :Smilie:  То что Вы написали про упреки Будде - это "в огороде бузина, а в Киеве - дядька". Никакой логической связи.
При том, что действительно нравственность не бывает не личной. Нет никакой объективной нравственности, нет никакой общественной нравственности. Есть общественная мораль - правила, которые предписывается выполнять независимо от внутренней к ним предрасположенности или понимания.

Нравственность же основывается на опыте, на способности воспринимать причины и следствия, на способности обнаруживать действие кармы.

Агрессия не определяется по повышенному голосу, а вот повышенный голос имеет причиной агрессию. Можно высосать из пальца какие-либо еще оправдания повышенному голосу, если бояться называть вещи своими именами. Агрессия, непримиримость, нетерпимость, злость, гнев, ярость - это разные степени обозначения одного и того же состояния. Агрессия вызывает ответную агрессию физиологически, до осознания, и связано это с привязанностями. Если ум освобожден от привязанностей он наблюдает не агрессию, а привязанность лежащую за ней и не пытается с этой агрессией бороться, а направляется прямо к привязанности. Это и есть сострадание. 
Каждый из нас часто делает подобное, когда реагирует не на эмоцию, а на причину эмоции, не впадает в состояние подобное страдающему эмоционально, а узнает причину страдания - привязанность и воспринимает эту привязанность в начале, в середине и в конце, помогая страдающему так же воспринять эту привязанность не только действующей, но и появившейся и неизмежно завершающейся. 
Я уже приводил пример с двумя разными матерями. 
Сейчас я признаю, что реагирую агрессивно, за что прошу прощения и уклоняюсь от дальнейшей дискуссии, поскольку должен разобраться в привязанностях, которые толкают меня разубеждать и убеждать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Отсутствует внутренняя связь событий. Мы сошлись во мнениях, что карма существует в уме.


Не торопитесь. Следует понять, что это значит "в уме". Где граница между Вашим умом и моим умом?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Если он "почему-то" запутался - это запутанность и Ваша тоже. Неведение равное. Если Вы понимаете, почему - убийство не требуется. Требуется сострадание и помощь. Вспомните Ангулимала-сутту


Разумеется, всё, что я вижу суть спонтанная игра моего ума, в данном случае - в двойственном, запутанном его состоянии, где благое и вредное присутствуют как реальное и реально различимое от иного. И эта самая реальность-за-окном такова, что понимание само по себе вовсе не отменяет актуальных ситуаций и необходимости действовать адекватно. Чо есть - то есть, c`est la vie.
Можно вспомнить Ангулимала-сутру, а можно вспомнить и случай, когда Будда не порицал торговца, который убил спящих разбойников, и спас тем самым другие жизни. Каждая ситуация отличается от иной и требует действий, адекватных здесь и сейчас, не так ли?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Вы спрашиваете о возникновении, но в этом момент проявляется уже созревшая негативная карма. Она уже есть. Она не возникает в этот момент, она просто не прекращается, а продолжается. Карма одного действия не имеет только одного следствия. Это цепь все новых и новых следствий и новых и новых действий. То что негативно в начале - негативно и впоследствии. Поэтому  необходимо разорвать такую карму. Невозможно повлиять на обстоятельства, к которым приводит негативная карма, но возможно повлиять на действия в таких обстоятельствах, можно осознать возможно выбора действий и выбрать действия изменяющие карму.


 ... И? Всё это так, но и это правильные ответы на какие-то другие вопросы :Smilie:  . Спрашивалось о возникновении, о формировании кармы, не о созревании того, что уже есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

Карма Дордже, я не очень ясно сделал акцент на слово "почему-то". Если Вы не понимаете *почему* значит и Вы в этом отношении запутаны. Тут нет речи об играх ума, только о понимании или непонимании ума.
Будда вообще не склонен порицать, ведь Будда понимает мотивы, привязанности и карму. Во всех ситуациях с Буддой это присутствует. Дело же не в том, кого Будда порицал или не порицал, а в том, как в подобных ситуациях Будда поступал сам.

----------


## Won Soeng

> ... И? Всё это так, но и это правильные ответы на какие-то другие вопросы . Спрашивалось о возникновении, о формировании кармы, не о созревании того, что уже есть.


Карма убийства не формируется в момент убийства. В момент убийства взгляды человека в определенных условиях реализовываются в устремлениях и действиях.
Человек охваченный яростью совершает убийство - это не значит, что он этим действием создает карму убийцы, нет. Он реализовывает уже имеющуюся карму убийцы. Если человек охвачен яростью и помышляет об убийстве, но не совершает убийство - это не значит, что у человека нет кармы убийцы. Само появление намерений к убийству - это и называется кармой убийцы. Само восприятие ситуации как обстоятельств подталкивающих к убийству - это карма убийцы. 
Главный плод кармы убийцы - это снова и снова попадание в ситуации, в которых обстоятельства воспринимаются как подталкивающие к убийству. 
Можно так никого и не убить, но быть убитым другим человеком с подобной кармой, потому что намерения выражаются эмоционально и доступны для восприятия другими живыми существами со сходной кармой.

Если шар катится по жёлобу он не приобретает каких-то новых свойств вследствие того, что он достигает каких-то точек. 

Так же и карма убийства, не возникает вследствие убийства, а определяет мировосприятие обстоятельств, в которых единственным выходом видится убийство.

Думать, что карма возникает вследствие действий - значит не понимать, что именно называют кармой, полагать под кармой что-то другое.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Не торопитесь. Следует понять, что это значит "в уме". Где граница между Вашим умом и моим умом?


В контексте беседы под умом я подразумеваю психику в самом широком смысле, в обусловленном, двойственном её состоянии - там мы и находим карму.
Сейчас граница между вашим и моим умом пролегает в виде а) отдельности Вашего и моего мозга и всей нервной системы в онтологически проявленном физическом пространстве, б) в различии индивидуальных знаний и опыта, и в) в отличии двух личностей, психологических и поведенческих установок.
Эти границы иллюзорны. Так же, как иллюзорна стена дома, сквозь которую пройти весьма затруднительно  :Smilie: .




> Если Вы не понимаете почему значит и Вы в этом отношении запутаны.


Почему же не понимаю "почему"? Всё вполне очевидно - например, грабитель запутан своим желанием убить кого-то для того, чтобы ограбить; а более глубокие причины такого состояния его психологических и поведенческих установок суть следствия негативного опыта, прежде всего в возрасте до 14 - 15 лет (когда и формируются наиболее фундаментальные психологические и поведенческие установки). Проще говоря, в общих чертах я понимаю причины и мотивы поступка. Его запутанность достаточно прозрачна для меня.

----------


## ullu

> Следовательно, в моём уме, в нынешнем своём состоянии мыслящем двойственными категориями, возникает не «негатив», а «позитив»; и причины, действие и последствия не засевают семена того, что двойственный ум воспринимает как негативное.


не правильное размышление, вот в чем.
Ваш ум не воспринимает негативным убийство ДРУГИХ, а убийство СЕБЯ будет воспринимать как негативное в силу ранее накопленных привычек цеплятся за свое тело, и когда вас будут убивать вы будете страдать от этого.
Кроме того вы накапливаете пофигизм по отношению к другим, а это негативная карма.
Что бы это перестало быть пофигизмом вы должны сначала применить на себя, а только потом применить к другим.
Вы должны выяснить хотели бы вы прямо сейчас быть убитым по тем же соображениям которые вы применяеет к другим и выяснить приносит это вам страдание или не приносит. И исходя из этого сделать вывод - приносит страдание - негативное, не приносит - нейтральное, освобождает - благое.
А вы проигнорировали желания других опираясь на свои размышления. Вы накапливаете неведение.



> Идём дальше:
>  Всякое ли убийство порождает карму, созревающую впоследствии в причины других убийств?
> Допустим, я свернул шею косуле, которую сбила машина, прекратив страдание смертельно раненного существа. Или ударил грабителя, и он упал, разбил себе голову о бордюр, и умер. Или умышленно застрелил его с какого-то расстояния, не имея возможности успеть иным способом помешать ему совершить убийство. Каким образом в этих случаях возникнет карма, порождающая цепь убийств?Где запущен маятник?


В пространстве запущен маятник.
Все в этом мире взаимосвязано. Причина влечет следствие за собой.
Все ваши действия порождают следствия.



> Далее:
> Однако, мой ум не знает единого вкуса блага и вреда, он заслонён двойственностью, я знаю эти вкусы как разные. На уровне логического мышления я знаю о существовании единого вкуса, но этого ещё нет в моём опыте, на до-логическом уровне для моего ума реальны различия блага и вреда.
> Следовательно, когда возникает угроза смерти для меня или для кого-то, я различаю благо и вред как реально существующее.
> Следовательно, в описанных в исходных вопросах условиях, мои тело, речь и ум работают на прекращение вреда и созидание блага. Возникает ли плохая карма, когда лишение жизни суть созидание блага?


Лишение жизни не освобождает от страданий. Поэтому оно не может быть суть созидание блага. 
Освобождает от страданий практика Дхармы. так что когда вы лишаете жизни ваш ум направлен на что-то другое, но не на прекращение вреда.



> Разве вопросы касаются убийства с безразличием? Об этом речь не идёт.
> Что касается убийства без злости и с сочувствием, и с привязанностью к своей жизни – возникает ли плохая карма в этих условиях?


да, вы же накапливаете привязанность. 



> Мудрость бывает двойственная и не-двойственная, не так ли?


Нет, не так.
Мудрость недвойственная. Двойственный сансарический ум.



> Мудрость различать благие и не-благие заслуги – двойственна.


нет, различающая мудрость недвойственна. Относительный ум может различать благое и не благое, но благое которое он считает благим в конечном итоге приводит к страданиям.
Благая карма тоже приводит к страданиям. так что в конечном итоге накапливая благую карму вы создаете и неблагую тоже.



> И снова не вижу внутренней неразрывной связи умозаключений. Когда возникает угроза быть убитым, я предпочитаю не быть убитым – почему нет, почему не выбрать остаться? А будучи в недвойственном состоянии ума, почему перспектива быть убитым должна восприниматься обязательно хорошо (или обязательно плохо)?


потому что когда вы вибираете не быть убитым вы накапливаете привязанность в жизни.
а когда вы в недвойственном состоянии вы не выбираете между быть убитым или не быть убитым. Вы вибраете между вредом и пользой для другого существа, а не для себя.
Пока вы не прекратите циклится на себе все пути для особождения закрыты, потому что эго заслоняет мудрость.



> Итак, к исходным вопросам добавилось ещё два:
> Где кармическая последовательность, однозначно ведущая от любого и каждого убийства к другим убийствам, или к другой неблагой карме? И где последовательность умозаключений, обязательно ведущих двойственный или недвойственный ум в любой ситуации к тому, чтобы предпочти убийству позволить убить себя или кого-то иного?


Однозначно не ведет, но вероятность большая.
обязательно не ведет, но вероятность большая.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Карма убийства не формируется в момент убийства.


В момент убийства не формируется благая и/или плохая карма?




> В момент убийства взгляды человека в определенных условиях реализовываются в устремлениях и действиях.


Разумеется! Например. В гипотетической ситуации препятствия убийству с целью грабежа реализуются преобладающие психологические и поведенческие предпосылки всех действующих лиц. Намерение грабителя убивать приводит его к смерти; естественные желания жертвы реализуются в то, что она избегает вреда; реализуется и мотив вмешавшегося в ситуацию – спасти одного Будду от другого  :Smilie: 




> Человек охваченный яростью совершает убийство - это не значит, что он этим действием создает карму убийцы, нет. Он реализовывает уже имеющуюся карму убийцы. Если человек охвачен яростью и помышляет об убийстве, но не совершает убийство - это не значит, что у человека нет кармы убийцы. Само появление намерений к убийству - это и называется кармой убийцы. Само восприятие ситуации как обстоятельств подталкивающих к убийству - это карма убийцы.


Да, да, но откуда взялась ярость? Вы испытываете ярость, когда выливаете содержимое «туалетного утёнка» на микробов в унитазе? Они точно так же обладают Будда-природой, между прочим, и их там миллиарды!

Когда возникает намерение, умысел на убийство, это действительно карма, но какая? Когда убийство происходит не умышленно, но вероятность такого исхода осознавалась, это тоже карма убийства - но всегда ли она хуже той, которую можно назвать кармой невмешательства, или попустительством убийце?
Реагирование на ситуацию как на такую, адекватным действием в которой будет убийство (для самообороны или спасения других) это тоже карма, но какая? Всегда ли карма убийства суть плохая карма?




> Главный плод кармы убийцы - это снова и снова попадание в ситуации, в которых обстоятельства воспринимаются как подталкивающие к убийству.


По какой причине, вследствие чего? Если причиной является следующее:



> Можно так никого и не убить, но быть убитым другим человеком с подобной кармой, потому что намерения выражаются эмоционально и доступны для восприятия другими живыми существами со сходной кармой.


То предопределённость плодов кармы убийства не факт. Карма убийства может быть разной, и приносить разные плоды.




> Если шар катится по жёлобу он не приобретает каких-то новых свойств вследствие того, что он достигает каких-то точек.
> 
> Так же и карма убийства, не возникает вследствие убийства, а определяет мировосприятие обстоятельств, в которых единственным выходом видится убийство.


Согласен, та карма, которая уже есть, действительно может быть причиной возникновения ситуации и созреть в виде того или иного её восприятия. Но вопросы то были о другом – является ли убийство само по себе благом или вредом? Где закономерность, вследствие которой вообще любое лишение жизни живых существ (будь то микробы в унитазе или человек) всегда будет иметь негативные последствия?




> Думать, что карма возникает вследствие действий - значит не понимать, что именно называют кармой, полагать под кармой что-то другое.


Всё есть действтие – и мысли, и неведение, и эмоции, и поступки. Всё есть активностью, проявлением, действием ещё чего-то. Есть ли причина возникновения кармы, которая не является действием?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Пока человек пользуется сознанием для осуществления действий - он формирует карму. Исключение составляют те, кто "*во время осуществления глубокой праджня-парамиты ясно увидел, что все пять скандх пусты. Тогда он избавился от всех страданий, перейдя на другой берег*".


Спасибо, Уважаемый Бао. Но запрос был куда более скромным - не о полном угасании и прекращении кармы, а о том, будет ли результатом описанных ситуаций негативная карма?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

В тему: может быть, мнение о том, что есть мясо - плохая карма (ведь если ты ешь мясо - значит, ты уже поддерживаешь спрос на продукцию скотобойни) не Дхарма Будды, а только лишь предположение, вызванное частными мнениями и предубеждениями?

----------


## Pavel

> Однако, тема нравственной оценки как личного суверенитета, как говорится, не раскрыта  При том, что действительно нравственность не бывает не личной. Нет никакой объективной нравственности, нет никакой общественной нравственности. Есть общественная мораль - правила, которые предписывается выполнять независимо от внутренней к ним предрасположенности или понимания.
> 
> Нравственность же основывается на опыте, на способности воспринимать причины и следствия, на способности обнаруживать действие кармы.


 Попробую раскрыть тему нравственности. Живое существо характеризуется тем, что наделено устремленностью к благу - устремленностью от страдания. Это данность, обусловленная Законом. В своем устремлении к благу живое существо, далее будем говорить человек или личность, вынуждено определять направление своего движения или другими словами производить оценку последствий своих поступков на предмет соответствия цели (соответсвия освобождению от страданий). Эта оценка, это деление на хорошо или плохо, является субъективной оценкой, нравственной оценкой - его (личности) моралью. При этом такая субъективная оценка в силу наличия у субъекта омрачений в разной степени соответсвует абсолютно правильной оценке, абсолютно правильному определению направления движения, которое является нравственностью как таковой (нельзя путать с нравственной оценкой). Различение абсолютной нравственности и нравственной оценки (морали) возникает в силу различения кармических поступков и, как Вы отметили, "способности обнаруживать кармические последствия" (субъективного представления о кармических последствиях) - они различны. Так вот именно нравственность, не смотря на то, что она жестко связана с личностью как с объектом, относительно которого рассматривается, является функцией абсолютной. Нравственная же оценка или мораль - это функция субъективная, сокральная, отличная от абсолютной нравственности в силу степени омрачекнности личности, совершающей эту оценку. Именно мораль или нравственная оценка другими словами основаны на опыте личности, но не нравственность, которая необусловлена.

Провозглашение принципа невмешательства в нравственные оценки различных людей - это провозглашение принципа нецелесообразности сострадания. Способность человека воспринимать на своем субъективном опыте степень приближения своей нравственной оценки к абсолютной нравственности дает ему право и силы на сострадание другим - желание помочь сделать правильную нравственную оценку его поступкам. Суть помощи сводится к тому, что через провозглашение правильной нравственной оценки, через раскрытие оснований для ее появления, через раскрытие омрачений, которые ведут другого человека к неверной нравственной оценке и как следствие к ошибочным действиям, которые влекут за собой страдания, появляется возможность повлиять на нравственную оценку омраченного, помочь ему обрести правильное видение и избавить его от неправильных шагов.

*Коротко: "нет никакой объективной нравственности" = "спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих" без каких-либо мотиваций к состраданию.*

----------


## Маша_ла

Павел, можно я не буду Вам отвечать, поскольку мне своими ответами не хочется провоцировать очередное непонимание?

Просто хочу добавить, что вот тут напомнили http://www.lioncity.net/buddhism/ind...howtopic=62977
что в некоторых тантрах, вегетарианство является необходимым. Например, при практике Арья Тары, которая относится к Крия Тантре. Это так, что я помню навскидку. Вот это действительно важно и об этом не стоит забывать.

Т.е., для людей, практикующих эти тантры, мясоедство других буддистов является чем-то неприемлимым и непонятным, скорее всего. И это правильно. И, в некоторых случаях, можно понять, что мясоеды-буддисты кажутся не буддистами вовсе. Понятное дело.
Просто, каждый идет по своему пути, в меру своих способностей.

Вообще, там верно написано, что по ходу практики, подразумевается постепенный отказ практиканта от мясных продуктов. 

И я лично постараюсь более осознанно подходить к своей диете, чтобы мои Гуру жили дольше. Это важно. 

Так что пис. Просто у каждого свой путь. Осознанность имеет смысл поднимать, только, может более как-то спокойно? А может и нет. Сие мне неведомо. Замолкну на благо  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Спасибо, Уважаемый Бао. Но запрос был куда более скромным - не о полном угасании и прекращении кармы, а о том, будет ли результатом описанных ситуаций негативная карма?


Будет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Есть ли причина возникновения кармы, которая не является действием?


Да. Более того, вовсе не действие является причиной возникновения кармы, а намерение к действию. Не бывает ни одного действия, которое бы ни было воплощением намерения. Но бывает множество намерений, которые не воплощаются в действие, тем мне менее все эти намерения являются причиной возникновения кармы.

----------


## Neroli

> Не бывает ни одного действия, которое бы ни было воплощением намерения


Ну если я села, не глядя, на стул, а там был... ежик. У меня не было намерения убивать ежика,  но ежик не выдержал и умер. 
Убийство было. Намерения не было.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Сообщение от Kарма Дордже
> 
> Спасибо, Уважаемый Бао. Но запрос был куда более скромным - не о полном угасании и прекращении кармы, а о том, будет ли результатом описанных ситуаций негативная карма?
> 
> 
> Будет.


Почему же?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Да. Более того, вовсе не действие является причиной возникновения кармы, а намерение к действию. Не бывает ни одного действия, которое бы ни было воплощением намерения. Но бывает множество намерений, которые не воплощаются в действие, тем мне менее все эти намерения являются причиной возникновения кармы.


 Строго говоря, намерение тоже действие (намерение - активность ума, действие ума). Не всякое действие суть намерение, но всякое намерение суть действие.

----------


## Буль

> Почему же?


Уважаемый Kарма Дордже, здесь я для Вас уже написал - почему.

----------


## ullu

> Ну если я села, не глядя, на стул, а там был... ежик. У меня не было намерения убивать ежика,  но ежик не выдержал и умер. 
> Убийство было. Намерения не было.


да.........надо сохранять уже примеры и издать потом книгу ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну если я села, не глядя, на стул, а там был... ежик. У меня не было намерения убивать ежика,  но ежик не выдержал и умер. 
> Убийство было. Намерения не было.


Была невнимательность. Ваша и ежика. Это другая карма.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Строго говоря, намерение тоже действие (намерение - активность ума, действие ума). Не всякое действие суть намерение, но всякое намерение суть действие.


Ок, пусть будет в таком ключе. Но если Вы не разделяете намерение (устремление) от усилия, а усилие от действия, Вам будет непросто различать возникновение кармы, созревание кармы и завершение кармы.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cCy41ykEwU

собственно...

----------


## Dondhup

> Была невнимательность. Ваша и ежика. Это другая карма.


Карма в данном случае не возникает.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Карма в данном случае не возникает.


Верно. Ключевое слово "Была". Карма невнимательности сложилась до того, как по невнимательности было совершено определенное действие. Это действие не было сознательным, поэтому оно не изменяет карму, а лишь проявляет ее в конкретной ситуации.

----------


## Топпер

> Верно. Ключевое слово "Была". Карма невнимательности сложилась до того, как по невнимательности было совершено определенное действие. Это действие не было сознательным, поэтому оно не изменяет карму, а лишь проявляет ее в конкретной ситуации.


Какой-то самопал уже.
Что за "карма невнимательности"? Такого нет. Так же, как действие по невнимательности не проявляет некую камму.

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, верно, это "самопал". Личное понимание. Почему нет кармы невнимательности? Разве невнимательность не обусловлена? Или карма не есть закон, объясняющий обусловленность намерений и устремлений?
Возможно я понимаю неверно, заблуждаюсь. Буду благодарен, если разъясните мою ошибку.

----------


## Топпер

> Почему нет кармы невнимательности?


Потому, что невнимательность, это просто отсутствие внимательности. 
Например, вы не прикладываете усилий к тому, что бы поддерживать осознавание во время дзадзен – в результате вы не практикуете в этот момент. Но то, что вы не практикуете – это не камма у вас такая. Это ваше решение.



> Разве невнимательность не обусловлена?


Если бы невнимательность была обусловлена, мы бы не могли достичь Освобождения. Ибо по обусловленной невнимательности творили бы вещи только усугубляющие наше нахождение в сансаре.



> Или карма не есть закон, объясняющий обусловленность намерений и устремлений?


Здесь необходимо отделять действие от плодов.

----------


## Nickolaus

Топпер, а нельзя сказать, что внимательность - это отсутствие невнимательности? И разве внимательность не обусловлена? Ведь обусловленность это же не детерминированность? Это же не одно и то же? Создавая условия для невнимательности мы подготавливаем почву, на которой вырастет невнимательность, создавая условия для внимательности подготавливаем почву для внимательности? Почему же обусловленность невнимательности мешает Освобождению? Как раз в силу того, что невнимательность об*условлена* Освобождение и возможно, в силу того, что условия невнимательности можно не создавать.

----------


## Won Soeng

Прошу прощения, Топпер, не осознал логики в следующей фразе



> Если бы невнимательность была обусловлена, мы бы не могли достичь Освобождения. Ибо по обусловленной невнимательности творили бы вещи только усугубляющие наше нахождение в сансаре.


Можете как-то объяснить это? Каким образом возможность освобождения связана с необусловленностью внимательности?

И как в этом свете понять слова Будды о том, что нет никакого способа для Татхагаты достичь освобождения?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Здесь необходимо отделять действие от плодов.


Несомненно. Однако разве не являются действия так же плодами кармы?

----------


## Huandi

Если считать вниманием манасикару или самадхи, то кармы их отсутствия наверное не может быть. Но если называть "невнимательностью" дхармы подобные каусидхя или викшепа, то это очень даже кармическое  - это клеши.

(это не тхеравада)

----------


## Топпер

> Можете как-то объяснить это? Каким образом возможность освобождения связана с необусловленностью внимательности?





> Несомненно. Однако разве не являются действия так же плодами кармы?


Плоды не обладают активной составляющей. Плод - это пассивный результат. Он может проявить себя, но не может обуславливать наши действия.

----------


## Sadhak

> Плод - это пассивный результат. Он может проявить себя, но не может обуславливать наши действия.


Нет ничего, что могло бы необуславливать. Нет и ничего необусловленного. Хотя бы через несметное количество посредников. Если бы существовало нечто необусловленное, мы бы даже его заметить не могли, поскольку оно бы никак не могло с нами пересечься без взаимообусловленности.
Если этот самый "плод" есть, значит мы уже его зафиксировали и потому состояние нашего ума уже изменилось. Вот был ум без восприятия "плода", а вот в нем появилось его восприятие - уже два разных ума.

----------


## Топпер

> Если этот самый "плод" есть, значит мы уже его зафиксировали и потому состояние нашего ума уже изменилось. Вот был ум без восприятия "плода", а вот в нем появилось его восприятие - уже два разных ума.


Я не буду с вами спорить. Нет смысла. Доморощенная абхидхамма хуже доморощенной ядерной физики.

----------


## Won Soeng

Топпер, а возможно ли вкратце последовательно изложить имеющиеся у Вас понимание учения о карме, как-то популярно, на пальцах?
И нужно ли для буддиста изучать учение о карме, является ли это учение обязательной составляющей в абхидхамме?

----------


## Nickolaus

И, уважаемый Топпер, не могли бы вы ответить на мои вопросы в посте №694. Эти вопросы важны для меня

----------


## Топпер

*2 BTR, Nickolaus*

Обдумаю собсвтенное понимание. Если смогу связно выразить - потом напишу.

----------


## Pavel

> Плоды не обладают активной составляющей. Плод - это пассивный результат. Он может проявить себя, но не может обуславливать наши действия.


Думаю, что разделение действия и плода в различных ситуациях будет оставаться умозрительным и соответствовать лишь цели такого разделения (контексту). 

Можно рассмотреть такой пример: человек совершает убийство (действие), одновременно в это время становится убийцей (плод). Действие и плод появляются одновременно и являют собой лишь различие в восприятии, но не в результате. По этой причине в зависимости от контекста мы вправе называть действие (убийство) как результат того, что человек убийца (как BTR ранее подчеркивал, что действие - это уже результат предыдущей кармы), а можем тот факт, что человек убийца считать следствием действия по убиению. Думаю, что на этом примере можно легко увидеть, что нет необходимости утверждать, что есть некое объективное разделение в данном случае на действие и плод, оба они в данном случае являют собой плод предыдущей каммы (обусловлены).

В другом же случае, когда контекст заставляет рассматривать убийство и труп, убийство будет действием, а труп следствием убийства (плодом) и никогда наоборот. Важно не ошибаться, когда возникает первый случай, а когда второй.

----------


## Pavel

> И нужно ли для буддиста изучать учение о карме, является ли это учение обязательной составляющей в абхидхамме?


 BTR, как-то без внимания с Вашей стороны остался пост 677. В этой связи хотелось бы задать вопрос аналогичный тому, что Вы задаете Топперу.

Так есть ли для буддиста существование объективно правильного понимания, объективно правильной речи, объективно правильных средств к существованию..., или все это субъективные и суверенные с его точки зрения вещи?

----------


## Nickolaus

> Так есть ли для буддиста существование объективно правильного понимания, объективно правильной речи, объективно правильных средств к существованию..., или все это субъективные и суверенные с его точки зрения вещи?


Вы не против если я попробую? Правильное понимание и пр. элементы восьмеричного *пути* - это путь. Способ. Он сам субъективен, создан волевым актом человека и принятие этого пути тоже волевой акт. Однако этот путь позволяет самоосуществиться, превзойти иллюзию самости, т.е. выйти за предел объектно-субъектной дихотомии.

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, спасибо за Ваш ответ в 677. Я согласен с вводными которые Вы взяли для представления Ваших выводов об абсолютной нравственности, предпосылки вполне ясны, но вот выводы - несколько надуманы. 
Что для повседневной жизни полезного в том, что можно представить себе некую абсолютную, надличностную нравственность? Есть древний образ такой надличностной нравственности - владыка вселенной. Это такой способ восприятия мира, когда заботой охватываются все пространства и все времена, без пределов и границ. 
Просто представляя себе это внутренние границы мировосприятия не исчезают, многие способы размышлений над подобным образом могут привести к неверному результату игнорирования границ мировосприятия, только воображения себе, что их как бы нет. Тогда внутренняя мораль становится отрицающей, невосприимчивой к ценностям повседневной жизни, циничной, устремленной к ложным идеалам. 

Я в своей практике полагаюсь на слова Будды о том, что существует правильное восприятие, правильное намерение, правильное усилие, правильное действие, правильное понимание, правильная речь, правильные средства к существованию и правильное сосредоточение. Но пока я не могу сказать этого полностью от своего имени, в связи с ограниченностью взглядов.

Несколько смутился, когда столько раз писал слово "правильное". В русском языке слово правильное происходит от "правило". Слово "верное" - от слова вера, вот только слово "вера" само по себе требует особого понимания, оно двухслоговое, ве - это сущностный корень слова ведать, а ра - сущностный корень слов разум или рассудок. Прошу прощения за это лирическое отступление, просто захотелось порассуждать о внутреннем смысле самих слов. То же слово правило тоже рождается от слова править (исправлять, но так же синоним властвовать, управлять) - образ сущностно богатый, тут и пра- в смысле предыдущий, как часто используемая приставка весьма многосоставная, но в целом "правь" - это некое наследство, то, на что следует опираться. 
Извините, увлекся, совсем в офтопик ушел. Пойду поразмышляю в офлайне  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Что для повседневной жизни полезного в том, что можно представить себе некую абсолютную, надличностную нравственность?


Для повседневной жизни такое представление дает:
1) Основания, что есть Будда - тот, кто обладает абсолютной нравственностью (без такой веры трудно следовать чьму-либо учению, а не выискивать оправдания своим безнравственным поступкам путем "выявления" объективных на то причин);
2) Основания для того, чтобы предполагать, что нравственная оценка любого человека тех или иных событий может быть ближе к абсолютной нравственности, чем моя личная;
3) Основания для того, чтобы предполагать, что моя личная нравственная оценка тех или иных событий может быть ближе к абсолютной нравственности, чем оценка другого;
4) Основания для того, чтобы проявлять сострадание по отношению к другому человеку, считая его способность постичь ошибочность того или другого своего поступка недостаточной;
5) Основания для того, чтобы принять проявление сострадания к себе..., а не встречать его агрессией или "ущемленным самолюбием";
6) Основания для веры в свое и других Освобождение от омрачений;

...........

n) Основания для того, чтобы различать динамику изменений собственного сознания.

Для меня не видятся туманными причины возникновения "идеи" суверенности "вероисповеданий", "что одевать в качестве одежды", "что кому есть", "что кому пить"... - мол "это личное дело каждого". Природа возникновения такой идеи заключена в стремлении сохранить "неприступность" своего "Я". Защищая суверенитет другого, "Я" прежде всего защищает свой суверенитет. При этом каждый может обладать достаточными основаниями для нравственной оценки чужого "веропристрастия", "пищепристрастия", "одеждопристрастия", "питиепристрастия". Также каждый может и не обладать достаточными основаниями для правильной оценки, т.е. оценки, максимально приближенной к абсолютной нравственности. Именно по этой причине обсуждение оснований для нравственной оценки очень важно для каждого, кто понимает, что есть абсолютная нравственность, возможно постижение абсолютной нравственности, есть путь постижения абсолютной нравственности, надо пройти этот путь к абсолютной нравственности.

----------


## Pavel

> Я в своей практике полагаюсь на слова Будды о том, что существует правильное восприятие, правильное намерение, правильное усилие, правильное действие, правильное понимание, правильная речь, правильные средства к существованию и правильное сосредоточение. Но пока я не могу сказать этого полностью от своего имени, в связи с ограниченностью взглядов.


 Практическая жизненная суть моего представления о нравственности как раз сводится к тому, что при условии, что я осознаю, что "пока я не могу сказать этого полностью от своего имени (что "правильно"), в связи с ограниченностью взглядов", это вовсе не лишает меня не только возможности, но и необходимости сострадать всем ЖС и стремиться помочь им и себе. В противном случае такое право и "обязанность" даны лишь Буддам (Бодхисаттвам), я же пока "могу расслабиться". 

Тем же образом объясняется стремление осознать свою практику - каждое свое практическое действие по достижению Цели, т.е. дать ему нравственную оценку. Таким же образом объясняется свое стремление поделиться каждым своим "достижением" или "промахом" с другими.Это не выдуманный "конструкт", а очень практическое понимание своих действий, основанное на широком понимании Нравственности.

----------


## Nickolaus

> Для повседневной жизни такое представление дает:
> 1) Основания, ...........
> 
> n) Основания для того, чтобы различать динамику изменений собственного сознания.


Я правильно понял, что речь идет о некой внешней точке отсчета, относительно которой я определяю динамику развития нравственности своей и других людей?
Если правильно, то ведь есть и другой подход. Положиться не на некий идеал нравственности, а на *путь*, который ведет к развитию в себе совершенной нравственности. Ведь мало знать куда, надо знать и как туда добраться. Если знать только "куда", то продвижение будет возможно только методом проб и ошибок (приблизился, удалился).
Более того, разве идеалы можно выразить словами (а как иначе задать внешнюю точку отсчета) во всей полноте? Или же более правильно их не вербализовать а, ощущать, чувствовать (не могу подобрать слово)? Может быть как раз правильно доверять пути, а не некой внешней кодифицированной точке отсчета?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Также каждый может и не обладать достаточными основаниями для правильной оценки, т.е. оценки, максимально приближенной к абсолютной нравственности. Именно по этой причине обсуждение оснований для нравственной оценки очень важно для каждого, кто понимает, что есть абсолютная нравственность, возможно постижение абсолютной нравственности, есть путь постижения абсолютной нравственности, надо пройти этот путь к абсолютной нравственности.


Ага. Так же важно понимать, что важно пройти этот _путь к абсолютной нравственности_ прежде всего самому, чтобы, выражаясь вашими словами, иметь оценку максимально приближенную к абсолютной нравственности. Это и есть возможность помочь всем ЖС и себе. А до тех пор, по моему, можно расслабиться, Павел  :Smilie: 




> Для меня не видятся туманными причины возникновения "идеи" суверенности "вероисповеданий", "что одевать в качестве одежды", "что кому есть", "что кому пить"... - мол "это личное дело каждого". Природа возникновения такой идеи заключена в стремлении сохранить "неприступность" своего "Я". Защищая суверенитет другого, "Я" прежде всего защищает свой суверенитет.


Защищая суверенитет другого, можно как сохранять неприступность своего "Я", так и наоборот оставлять от него одну лишь иллюзию. Это не признак. Ваше умное "Я" так много здесь написало, но так и не приблизилось к осознанию своей иллюзорности. Хоть в кожаных ботинках, хоть в полиэтиленовых  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

> Хоть в кожаных ботинках, хоть в полиэтиленовых


Да, что ботинки! Тут каждый носит мешок из мяса и ничего! Об этом есть в романе "Путь Бро" писателя Сорокина:



> Подняв голову, я открыл глаза: я находился в читальном зале. Но на самом деле я спал. И был уже в другом сне. Вокруг все так же сидели люди и тихо шелестели бумагой. Я поднял глаза. Четыре больших портрета висели на своих местах. Но вместо писателей в рамках находились странные машины. Они были созданы для написания книг, то есть для покрытия тысяч листов бумаги комбинациями из букв. Я понял, что это сон, который я хочу видеть. Машины в рамках производили бумагу, покрытую буквами. Это была их работа. Сидящие за столами совершали другую работу: они изо всех сил верили этой бумаге, сверяли по ней свою жизнь, учились жить по этой бумаге – чувствовать, любить, переживать, вычислять, проектировать, строить, чтобы в дальнейшем учить жизни по бумаге других.
> ...
> 
> И понял я суть человека. Человек был МЯСНОЙ МАШИНОЙ.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А до тех пор, по моему, можно расслабиться, Павел


Расслабиться - в смысле уменьшения числа рефлексий по поводу непрерывного оценивания своих действий и одновременного обоснования применяемых оценок с приведенных Павлом n до приведенных мной в этой фразе двух? 

Однако, надеюсь, что не в смысле прекращения сострадания всем живым существам в русле тройственной практики развития дисциплины, мудрости и чуткости?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Расслабиться - в смысле уменьшения числа рефлексий по поводу непрерывного оценивания своих действий и одновременного обоснования применяемых оценок? Надеюсь, что не в смысле сострадания всем живым существам и тройственной практики развития дисциплины, мудрости и чуткости?


Каждый, конечно, расслабляется по своему.  Я считаю, что "это личное дело каждого" Но я бы предложил, расслабиться при помощи сострадания всем живым существам и тройственной практики развития дисциплины, мудрости и чуткости  :Smilie:  Тоже способ.

----------


## Pavel

> Ваше умное "Я" так много здесь написало, но так и не приблизилось к осознанию своей иллюзорности. Хоть в кожаных ботинках, хоть в полиэтиленовых


Дело в том, что я не вижу необходимости "приближаться к осознанию своей иллюзорности". Это какая-то общеизвестная или даже общепринятая цель? Похоже, тут что-то знают все, чего я не знаю...  :Frown:

----------


## Pavel

> Расслабиться - в смысле уменьшения числа рефлексий по поводу непрерывного оценивания своих действий и одновременного обоснования применяемых оценок с приведенных Павлом n до приведенных мной в этой фразе двух?


BTR, попробуйте разъяснить окружающим, каким образом, пока ты не Бодхисаттва или Будда, ты можешь "уменьшить число рефлексий по поводу непрерывных рефлексий ("оценивания своих действий")"? Так же разъясните, какие два практических значения есть "в этой Вашей фразе" в противовес "N" практическим значениям понимания существования абсолютной нравственности, которые я перечислил в ответ на Ваш вопрос. Иначе я совершенно не могу понять, о чем Вы Пёстрого сейчас спросили - чувствую себя круглым идиотом.  :Smilie: 



> Однако, надеюсь, что не в смысле прекращения сострадания всем живым существам в русле тройственной практики развития дисциплины, мудрости и чуткости?


 Поскольку не было разъяснено основание отказа от сострадания, то можно лишь догадываться, в каком русле такой отказ осуществляется.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Я считаю, что "это личное дело каждого" Но я бы предложил, расслабиться при помощи сострадания всем живым существам и тройственной практики развития дисциплины, мудрости и чуткости  Тоже способ.


Пёстрый, у Вас с BTR-ом может быть юмор такой, а я его просто "не догоняю"?.. Я понимаю, конечно, что рассказывать смысл анекдота - дело не благодарное. Но просто скажите, это вообще анекдотами Вы сейчас обменялись? Или это - "Я бы предложил расслабиться (не сострадать согласно контексту мною сказанного и смыслу употребления фразы "пока можно расслабиться") при помощи сострадания и..." - было сказано серьезно? Это дзэнский анекдот такой "Я бы предложил не сострадать пока при помощи сострадания"? 

Это действительно "личное дело каждого" смеяться или нет над подобными "анекдотами".

----------


## Pavel

BTR и Пёстрый, у меня к Вам обоим есть вопрос. Дело в том, что огромное количество обсуждений самых различных вопросов на форуме рано или поздно сводится к лозунгу "Хватит обсуждать, давайте практиковать". В этой связи хотелось бы спросить, есть ли на санскрите или пали слово, для обозначения такого понятия как "практика", чтобы я мог найти те слова Будды, которые указывали бы на то, что это занятие более полезно, чем занятие рефлексией, чем занятие осмыслением текстов первоисточников (самого учения)? 

Ответ на этот вопрос мне интересен не с точки зрения ознакомления с личными основаниями Вас обоих для склонения в сторону "практики" в противовес "рассуждениям". Ответ на этот вопрос мне необходим для поиска оснований для мирянина согласно рекомендациям Будды Готамы относительно практических действий, ведущих к определенным им (Готамой) достижениям.

 Я не хочу тем самым выразить свое особое отношение именно к основаниям Будды Готамы для рекомендации практических действий в противовес Вашим рекомендациям, рекомендации любого умного человека для меня значимы, даже если он не обладает званием Будды. Просто, говоря о "практике", я хочу понимать, о чем идет речь - о личных представлениях каждого из Вас о тех действиях, которые ведут к результативности, или о неком представлении Будды Готамы о действиях, объединяемых в понятие "практика", отличное от умственной деятельности. Давал ли он такое понятие в одном слове "практика" мирянам?

Если есть возможность подкрепить свой ответ цитатами из первоисточников (словами Будды), то буду очень признателен.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Пёстрый, у Вас с BTR-ом может быть юмор такой, а я его просто "не догоняю"?.. Я понимаю, конечно, что рассказывать смысл анекдота - дело не благодарное. Но просто скажите, это вообще анекдотами Вы сейчас обменялись? Или это - "Я бы предложил расслабиться (не сострадать согласно контексту мною сказанного и смыслу употребления фразы "пока можно расслабиться") при помощи сострадания и..." - было сказано серьезно? Это дзэнский анекдот такой "Я бы предложил не сострадать пока при помощи сострадания"? 
> 
> Это действительно "личное дело каждого" смеяться или нет над подобными "анекдотами".


Да, это шутка. Это действительно "личное дело каждого" смеяться или нет, ведь в каждой шутке, как говорится, лишь доля шутки. Просто само понятие "сострадать всем ЖС и стремиться помочь им и себе" для каждого будет разным, и спорить и выяснять, которое из них будет правильным - вот по этому поводу я и предлагаю расслабиться. Что и будет, в моем понимании, "сострадать всем ЖС и стремиться помочь им и себе"

----------


## Ho Shim

> Дело в том, что я не вижу необходимости "приближаться к осознанию своей иллюзорности". Это какая-то общеизвестная или даже общепринятая цель? Похоже, тут что-то знают все, чего я не знаю...


Ну, для "Я" в этом и нет необходимости. У меня лично мнение, что тут все ничего не знают и я в том числе  :Smilie:

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Там Сарипутта, Полководец Учения, выразил почтение Благословенному и отправился к месту, где он проводил день. Когда его собственные ученики поприветствовали его, а затем ушли, он подмел вокруг и расстелил *кожаный коврик*. Затем, омыв ступни, он сел со скрещенными ногами и вошел в состояние обретения плода архатства.


http://www.dhamma.ru/lib/sariputt.htm

----------


## Ho Shim

> BTR и Пёстрый, у меня к Вам обоим есть вопрос. Дело в том, что огромное количество обсуждений самых различных вопросов на форуме рано или поздно сводится к лозунгу "Хватит обсуждать, давайте практиковать". В этой связи хотелось бы спросить, есть ли на санскрите или пали слово, для обозначения такого понятия как "практика", чтобы я мог найти те слова Будды, которые указывали бы на то, что это занятие более полезно, чем занятие рефлексией, чем занятие осмыслением текстов первоисточников (самого учения)?
> 
> Ответ на этот вопрос мне интересен не с точки зрения ознакомления с личными основаниями Вас обоих для склонения в сторону "практики" в противовес "рассуждениям". Ответ на этот вопрос мне необходим для поиска оснований для мирянина согласно рекомендациям Будды Готамы относительно практических действий, ведущих к определенным им (Готамой) достижениям.
> 
> Я не хочу тем самым выразить свое особое отношение именно к основаниям Будды Готамы для рекомендации практических действий в противовес Вашим рекомендациям, рекомендации любого умного человека для меня значимы, даже если он не обладает званием Будды. Просто, говоря о "практике", я хочу понимать, о чем идет речь - о личных представлениях каждого из Вас о тех действиях, которые ведут к результативности, или о неком представлении Будды Готамы о действиях, объединяемых в понятие "практика", отличное от умственной деятельности. Давал ли он такое понятие в одном слове "практика" мирянам?
> 
> Если есть возможность подкрепить свой ответ цитатами из первоисточников (словами Будды), то буду очень признателен.


Вы хотите поговрить на языке пали? Или на санскрите? Сорри, я не знаю этих языков.

----------


## Pavel

> Вы хотите поговрить на языке пали? Или на санскрите? Сорри, я не знаю этих языков.


 Я хочу найти эквивалент русско-буддийскому понятию "практика" в первоисточниках. Не эквивалент "медитативной практике", а именно "практике", как объединению различных действий в том числе и медитативных. Зачем мне это, я уже разъяснил.

----------


## Pavel

> Просто само понятие "сострадать всем ЖС и стремиться помочь им и себе" для каждого будет разным, и спорить и выяснять, которое из них будет правильным - вот по этому поводу я и предлагаю расслабиться.


Хорошо. Я понял Вашу точку зрения. Она, как это часто бывает, деструктивная, разрушающая основания для "напряжения". Тогда есть ли у Вас конструктивная точка зрения - Что Вы считаете основательным для напряжения, по какому поводу готовы напрячься? Из Вашего основания для расслабления следует, что нет оснований для напряжения в силу того, что "все для всех будет разным" (все дхаммы пусты).

----------


## Ho Shim

> Хорошо. Я понял Вашу точку зрения. Она, как это часто бывает, деструктивная, разрушающая основания для "напряжения". Тогда есть ли у Вас конструктивная точка зрения - Что Вы считаете основательным для напряжения, по какому поводу готовы напрячься?


Ничего. Я стараюсь вообще не напрягаться. Это очень конструктивно, на мой взгляд  :Smilie: 




> Из Вашего основания для расслабления следует, что нет оснований для напряжения в силу того, что "все для всех будет разным" (все дхаммы пусты).


Можно прямой овпрос? - Вы носите одежду и обувь из кожи?

----------


## Pavel

> Можно прямой вопрос? - Вы носите одежду и обувь из кожи?


 "Да", если мой ответ для Вас достаточно прям. "Нет", если Вы хотите услышать более прямой ответ на свой прямой вопрос.

----------


## Pavel

> Ничего. Я стараюсь вообще не напрягаться.


Я заметил. 


> Это очень конструктивно, на мой взгляд


Это обобщение - уже напряжение. Есть еще над чем работать.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владов

Видимо, под "практиковать" имеется в виду "правильно жить". Но напрягаться все равно прийдется (чтобы правильно жить). Ибо проще жить "неправильно" (как прийдется).

----------


## Поляков

> Видимо, под "практиковать" имеется в виду "правильно жить". Но напрягаться все равно прийдется (чтобы правильно жить). Ибо проще жить "неправильно" (как прийдется).


Ну, если есть правильно и неправильно, то тогда действительно придется напрягаться.

Вдали от комплексных идей живешь, как Рэмбо, – day by day. (с)

----------


## Владов

Правильно изменить свое сознание - это вам не хухры-мухры. Работа над собой, как Рэмбо.

----------


## Ho Shim

> "Нет", если Вы хотите услышать более прямой ответ на свой прямой вопрос.


Видимо из гумманистических соображений. Замечательно! Я вот тоже не ношу. Ввиду того, что мне все это эстетически не нравится и вообще, просто напросто не попадает в доступный мне ценовой диапазон.

----------


## Pavel

> Видимо, под "практиковать" имеется в виду...


 Кем имеется в виду? Я так понял, что тут все дзэнцы настаивают на том, что у всякого свое мнение, а следовательно не стоит напрягаться в том числе и насчет "практики". Мне по этой причине и хотелось иллюстрации мнения Будды на предмет того "что есть практика?", который не был дзэн мастером, если я не ошибаюсь, конечно.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я заметил. Это обобщение - уже напряжение. Есть еще над чем работать.


Для вас это напряжение. А для меня так, может, расслабление. Лучше-то вообще не напрягаться и не расслабляться  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Видимо из гумманистических соображений.


В основе гуманизма стоит человек. Из гуманистических соображений следовало бы носить.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владов

> Кем имеется в виду?


Коллективным разумом БФ.

А Будда не был дзен-мастером?! Как жаль...

----------


## Pavel

> А для меня так, может, расслабление.


 "Всяко бывает" или, используя аксиому аксиом "Истина=Истина".

----------


## Ho Shim

> В основе гуманизма стоит человек. Из гуманистических соображений следовало бы носить.


А, понятно, Философия  :Smilie:  Вы можете просто и незатейливо сказать почему вы не употребялете мясо и не пользуете кожу?

----------


## Pavel

> Коллективным разумом БФ.


 Жаль. Меня интересовал взгляд буддизма на этот счет. А то как-то выходит, что в буддизме такого слова "практика" нет, а на БФ - это самое часто употребляемое слово и самое главное (уважаемое) занятие. Какие призывы только не осуждаются: и призывы к нравственному поведению, и призывы к Просветлению или Освобождению, и призывы к постижению, и призывы к обсуждению или размышлению... Есть один призыв, который никогда не осуждается и всеми понимается как правильный и безукоризненный - "давайте практиковать".  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Вы можете просто и незатейливо сказать почему вы не употребялете мясо и не пользуете кожу?


Я употребляю мясо и пользую кожу. Но что Вы хотите узнать от меня или обо мне?

----------


## Владов

Более 50-лет я являюсь специалистом по питанию, и все эти годы идет яростный спор между вегетарианцами и мясоедами. Обе стороны стараются подтвердить свою точку зрения научнообоснованными доводами. Я не собираюсь агитировать за то или иное направление. Что касается меня, то я исключаю из своей жизнитолько слово "никогда" в тех случаях, когда речь идет о пище.
Много лет следуя программе голодания и диеты, содержащей преимущественно свежие овощи и фрукты, мой организм стал настолько чутким, что совершенно безошибочно сообщает мне, что следует есть каждый раз. В течение всех этих лет я совершенно отвык от мяса, рыбы, мой рацион состоит из свежих и вареных овощей и фруктов, орехов, семечек, проросших зерен, дрожжей и бобов.

П.Брэгг (не буддист).

----------


## Ho Shim

> Я употребляю мясо и пользую кожу. Но что Вы хотите узнать от меня или обо мне?


Этим и отличается практика от теории. 
Я тут читал журнал Роллиг Стоунз там у одного музыканта спросили, какие проблемы он считает главными нынче. Тот сказал, - то, что люди не поступают в соответствии со своим убеждениями.
Теоретически вы считаете вегетарианство необходимым, но практически, продолжаете есть мясо.

----------


## Владов

Продолжение: "Но бывают моменты, когда организм говорит мне, чтобы я съел немного мыса или рыбы, немного натурального сыра или  свежее яйцо. Другими словами, в моем организме развился инстинкт на выбор пищи."

----------


## Ho Shim

> Жаль. Меня интересовал взгляд буддизма на этот счет. А то как-то выходит, что в буддизме такого слова "практика" нет, а на БФ - это самое часто употребляемое слово и самое главное (уважаемое) занятие.


Так, по вашей точке зрения, здесь вообще не буддийский форум, здесь же на русском языке общаются, а не на пали  :Smilie: 




> Какие призывы только не осуждаются: и призывы к нравственному поведению, и призывы к Просветлению или Освобождению, и призывы к постижению, и призывы к обсуждению или размышлению... Есть один призыв, который никогда не осуждается и всеми понимается как правильный и безукоризненный - "давайте практиковать".


Ну, если говорить обо мне, то я лично к вам обращался, а не осуждал, все что вы перечисляете, в принципе. Поскольку ваши размышления и обсуждения, как мне кажется, носят исключительно бесплодный характер. Призывая воздерживаться от этого, это как раз призыв к нравственному поведению, и к Просветлению или Освобождению и к постижению  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Этим и отличается практика от теории. 
> Я тут читал журнал Роллиг Стоунз там у одного музыканта спросили, какие проблемы он считает главными нынче. Тот сказал, - то, что люди не поступают в соответствии со своим убеждениями.
> Теоретически вы считаете вегетарианство необходимым, но практически, продолжаете есть мясо.


 Не читайте "желтой прессы". Если бы люди поступали в соответствии со своими убеждениями, то кому был бы нужен Путь и Освобождения от чего? Боюсь, что в Ролинг Стоунз Вы не встретите разъяснений о том, почему убеждения не всегда влекут за собой соответствующих им поступков. Боюсь, что как и тот музыкант Вы склонны искать главные проблемы в окружающих людях. Хочу обратить Ваше внимание на то, что теоретически Вы считаете необходимым прекратить бесконечную череду своих перерождений, однако живете и перерождаетесь. 

Этим и отличается практика от теории - умением видеть единообразие себя с другими, а не свое "практическое" превосходство над другими.

----------


## Pavel

> Поскольку ваши размышления и обсуждения, как мне кажется, носят исключительно бесплодный характер.


Есть ли возможность поправиль мою практику размышлений и обсуждений? "Исключительно бесплодный характер" - это диагноз методу размышлений и общения или это диагноз мне?

----------


## Ho Shim

> Есть ли возможность поправиль мою практику размышлений и обсуждений? "Исключительно бесплодный характер" - это диагноз методу размышлений и общения или это диагноз мне?


Если в результате размышлений придти к выводу, что мясо есть не стоит, то надо перестать его есть, а не, утвердившись в этой мысли, пойти за колбасой. Если прийти к выводу, что носить кожу и мех трупов как-то не с руки, нужно так же перестать делать это. Такой метод размышлений я не считаю бесплодным. И в данном случае, практикой я считаю и то, что человек не будет есть мясо или не носить шкуру трупов, и то, что будет следовать своим выводам. Одним из необходимых видов практики, наряду с размышлением.

----------


## Pavel

> Если в результате размышлений придти к выводу, что мясо есть не стоит, то надо перестать его есть, а не, утвердившись в этой мысли, пойти за колбасой.


В практике размышлений самым сложным является сохранение честности. Добавление к практике размышлений "обрядов" "непоедания" или "не ношения", тем более обряда "не хождения в магазин за колбасой" (тут уже обсуждался вопрос чистых рук), не делает практику размышлений ни хуже, ни лучше. Обряды - это другая самостоятельная практика. В каких-то случаях она хороша.

 Поступки личности - это результат его кармы, результат тех условий, которые вызвали эти поступки. Требуются усилия для выявления этих причин. Вам проще - размышления не вызывают в Вас усилий, даются легко и непринужденно. Оценка другого человека через его поступки возникает мгновенно и с легкостью дуновения ветерка. Что ж, судя по всему, легкое суждение дает плод.

----------


## Shum

> Цитата:
> Там Сарипутта расстелил кожаный коврик.


1) А не могло так оказаться, что Сарипутта обзавелся этим ковриком до того, как взялся следовать Благородному пути? Или может подобрал за кем-нибудь... (я вот например не собираюсь выбрасывать старые кожаные ремни -- это никак страдания ЖС не уменьшит)
2) Думаю следование понятным способам сострадания ЖС нужно обладателям обыденного сознания, пытающимся следовать Благородному пути. Может оказаться так, что Сарипутте доподлинно известно, что комфорт архата гораздо важнее, чем непоощрение людей, изготавливающих коврики из животных?

----------


## Shum

> В этой связи хотелось бы спросить, есть ли на санскрите или пали слово, для обозначения такого понятия как "практика", чтобы я мог найти те слова Будды, которые указывали бы на то, что это занятие более полезно, чем занятие рефлексией, чем занятие осмыслением текстов первоисточников (самого учения)?


До сих пор я был уверен, что "современные" учителя, говорящие об огромном значении практики медитации, опираются (кроме прочего) на слова будды Шакьямуни. Не думал, что можно по-другому понимать слова и Сатипаттхана-сутты



> При этом монах уходит в лес, под крону дерева, или в пустое жилище, садится, скрестив ноги, держит тело прямо и устанавливает памятование возле рта. Только памятуя он вдыхает, и памятуя он выдыхает.


А теперь маленько засомневался. Наверно не я один буду благодарен за понятные и убедительные или хотя бы за авторитетные слова на это счет.
PS Оказывается про это появился отдельный тред http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=10473

----------


## Shum

Ну и в тему:



> Мне кажется что логика - очень хороший источник... Кстати, в пересчёте на среднюю порцию еды (200 гр.) количество убиенных жуков значительно больше, чем убиенных коров.


В современном животноводстве для производства единицы веса  мяса необходимо в разы (а где-то и в десятки раз) больше единиц веса кормов. Вряд ли при производстве кормов с жуками обходятся лучше, чем при производстве непосредственно потребляемых человеком растений.
PS. Только не поймите меня в том смысле, что я кого-то этой репликой призываю к вегетарианству. Я просто привожу не сразу осознанный мной факт, который когда-то в очередной раз подверг ревизии моё отношение к этому вопросу.

----------


## Won Soeng

Pavel, как я слышал, то, что я называю практика, зовется трилакшана, и состоит из шила, праджня и самадхи.
Впрочем нередко случается слышать и другие чудесные слова - випашьяна и джняна.
То что фактически практикую я называется дзадзен, или сидячий дзен он же чань он же дхьяна.

Насколько мне известно, дхьяна есть практика памятования, описанная, как заметил Shum, в Сатипаттхана-сутте. Еще ее называют "смотреть в свой ум"

----------


## warpig

> Жаль. Меня интересовал взгляд буддизма на этот счет. А то как-то выходит, что в буддизме такого слова "практика" нет, а на БФ - это самое часто употребляемое слово и самое главное (уважаемое) занятие. Какие призывы только не осуждаются: и призывы к нравственному поведению, и призывы к Просветлению или Освобождению, и призывы к постижению, и призывы к обсуждению или размышлению... Есть один призыв, который никогда не осуждается и всеми понимается как правильный и безукоризненный - "давайте практиковать".


Неужели вы и впрямь думаете, что такого слова нет? Вот словарь online http://www.dicts.info/dictionary.php?l1=English&l2=Pali , если вы введете в запрос слова practice, train, learn, cultivate, develop - он выдаст большее число палийских терминов. Естественно, они встречаются и в переводах, как английских, так и русских. 
Да и потом, как бы вы назвали занятие, когда человек старается применить (так и хочется сказать, на практике) вот это, например:  http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn10.htm ?

----------


## Pavel

> Pavel, как я слышал, то, что я называю практика, зовется трилакшана, и состоит из шила, праджня и самадхи.
> Впрочем нередко случается слышать и другие чудесные слова - випашьяна и джняна.
> То что фактически практикую я называется дзадзен, или сидячий дзен он же чань он же дхьяна.





> *Трилакшана* -
> (санскрит) Три догмата буддизма о трех признаках любого существования. Первый догмат утверждает присущность, имманентность страдания, волнения возбуждения (духкха, дуккха) всему сущему. Второй догмат раскрывает изменчивость (анитья, аничча), невечность всего в эмпирическом мире. Третий (анатма) объясняет отсутствие необходимости в представлении о субстанциальной душе (атман, джива). Согласно учению, страдание, возбуждение присущи элементам бытия (дхарма), которые постоянно образуют новые комбинации. Это обусловливает бытие как процесс, который может быть непротиворечиво описан без понятия души. Волнение, вспышки дхарм, изменчивость их потока (сантана) и отсутствие субстанциального «я» (анатма, анатта) составляют основу буддийского мировоззрения, опирающегося на теорию дхарм, и буддийскую практику.


Что-то я не понял...  :Frown: 
И еще хочу уточнить. Меня интересует вопрос "Что именно называется "практикой" Буддой?" То, что все имеют какое-то свое отношение к этому слову я вижу по частоте его использования и разнообразности контекстов, в которых оно используется. Мне больше всего интересен контекст "Давайте лучше заниматься практикой". Я хочу увидеть происхождение этой идеи - она "самодельная", т.е. каждый сам считает, чем ему лучше заниматься (чем занимается, тем и лучше) или эта идея отражена в первоисточниках - идея превосходства неких действий, объединенных в понятие "практика" по сравнению например с размышлениями, рефлексией, общением, обсуждением?

----------


## Pavel

> Неужели вы и впрямь думаете, что такого слова нет?


Да, я полностью согласен, что есть разные слова и любое из них может быть выбрано в качестве соответствия другому слову. Меня не интересовал вопрос многообразия слов. Меня интересовало слово и контекст в первоисточниках, раскрывающий смысл этого слова, которое бы соответсвовало смыслу слова "практика" в контексте "Давайте лучше заниматься практикой". 

В предложенном Вами словаре я взял все варианты слова "practice', которые данный словарь предлагает:
How does your idea work in practice?
I am licensed to practice law in this state
I took over his practice when he retired
It was common practice to lead off the young ones , and teach them bad habits
Osama bin Laden and his followers practice Wahhabism
Pianists practice scales
Practice makes the winner
She passed the new Jersey Bar Exam and can practice law now
We should discourage this practice among our youth
a hard theory to put into practice
all people should practice toleration and live together in peace
any good golf club will have a range where you can practice
ethical medical practice
he teaches at the medical school but his fortune came from private practice
in many corners of the world they still practice slavery

Среди этих вариантов есть ли хоть один, который соответсвовал бы по значению слову "практика", о котором я спрашивал? Может быть этот вариант: "Pianists practice scales". Если он, то переведите, пожалуйств, на русский это предложение, чтобы я мог сопоставить Ваше понимание этого предложения со своим.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Меня интересует вопрос "Что именно называется "практикой" Буддой?"


Практикой называется следование 8-ричному благородному пути. В иной раскладке  - махаянской - можно еще сказать - реализация 6 парамит. Это уже конкретизация методов 8-ричного пути. А еще короче - по отношению к любому из методов различных буддийских школ - Будда говорил, что нужно слушать Дхарму, обдумывать ее и применять. То есть практикой является не только применение методов Дхармы, но и их восприятие и обдумывание. В частности, некоторые здесь, на форуме, так сказать публично, обдумывают различные аспекты Дхармы, используя беседу.

Или вас не устраивает слово "практика"? Ну, это вопрос вкуса или авторитетности указаний для использования этого слова. Ни то, ни другое не является определяющим для следования 8-ричному благородному пути. Не знаю, как в других традициях, но в традиции тибетского буддизма это принятое слово. На эту тему есть показательная история про ученика Джово Атиши - Дромтонпу, когда он на каждое действие некоего человека (обход ступы, ритуальное чтение сутр, созерцание) говорил: "А практика лучше".

----------


## warpig

> Да, я полностью согласен, что есть разные слова и любое из них может быть выбрано в качестве соответствия другому слову. Меня не интересовал вопрос многообразия слов. Меня интересовало слово и контекст в первоисточниках, раскрывающий смысл этого слова, которое бы соответсвовало смыслу слова "практика" в контексте "Давайте лучше заниматься практикой". 
> 
> Среди этих вариантов есть ли хоть один, который соответсвовал бы по значению слову "практика", о котором я спрашивал? Может быть этот вариант: "Pianists practice scales". Если он, то переведите, пожалуйств, на русский это предложение, чтобы я мог сопоставить Ваше понимание этого предложения со своим.


Этих вариантов - большинство, точнее примеры в словарной статье и определяют множество связанных значений или семантическое поле слова.
Практика - это регулярное занятие чем-либо и/или приобритение в этом навыка.
Вакхабиты следуют предписаниям вакхабизма, буддисты - буддизма.
Пианисты - практикуются или упражняются в гаммах. Лучники практикуются в стрельбе из лука. Для пианистов есть термин обозначающий занятие в целом - "играть на пианино", для буддизма такого слова нет, поэтому занятия или следование буддизму на деле означают "практикой" (странно объяснять смысл общеупотребительного слова русскому человеку).

http://mega.km.ru/ojigov/encyclop.as...E8%EA%E0#srch0
http://vidahl.agava.ru/cgi-bin/dic.cgi?p=173&t=31986

----------


## Pavel

> Практикой называется следование 8-ричному благородному пути.


Дело не в том, нравится мне слово или не нравится. Конечно, я понимаю, что вкладывается в слово "практика" смысл практических действий. В контексте следования восмеричному пути под прак4тическими действиями будет и рефлексия, и обсуждение, и равитие правильной речи, и развитие правильного понимания, и поиск правильных средств к существоанию. Но в том-то и дело, что под "практикой" очень часто подразумевается занятия медитацией, обрядовые действия, принятие прибежища... В этом случае часто буддисты настаивают на том, что такие действия более ценны и нужны, чем рассуждения, обсуждения, осмысления..., которые они "практикой" не считают. 

Меня интересовал не смысл слова "практика", а обоснованность таких взглядов. Распространенность таких взглядов заставляет отнестись к ним внимательно и с уважением, предполагая, что именно Будда такому пониманию учил. Вот именно таких оснований для таких суждений я и ждал.

А так, я полностью с Вами согласен, что любое практическое действие вплоть до похода в магазин может быть в согласии с Дхаммой, а следовательно быть практикой Дхаммы. Но, как показывает опыт общения, такое значение слову "практика" придают не те, кто восклицает "Давайте лучше заниматься практикой".

----------


## Pavel

> (странно объяснять смысл общеупотребительного слова русскому человеку).


Действительно странно, ведь я не просил никого разъяснять мне смысл слова "практика". Развитие внимательности к собеседнику путем осмысления сказанных им слов способствует развитию правильной речи - это практика. Она не может быть лучше или хуже какой-либо другой практики, направленной на развитие способностей, перечисленных в восьмеричном пути. Поскольку Вы, похоже, не вкладываете в слово "практика" узкий смысл "медитации", то думаю, что со мной согласитесь.

----------


## Поляков

> идея превосходства неких действий, объединенных в понятие "практика" по сравнению например с размышлениями, рефлексией, общением, обсуждением?


Как рассказывают, Гаутаму на практику подтолкнули несколько встреч - с больным, стариком, трупом и архатом. После чего он ушел в лес и начал применять методы освобождения, известные в его время и несколько позже разработал свой собственный. Но он мог сделать и по другому - заняться рефлексией, размышлением, общением и обсуждением. 

"Хм, сегодня я видел много страданий," - размышлял Гаутама. - "Надо это обсудить с моими друзьями. Вместе мы что-нибудь придумаем." или "Если я сейчас покину свою семью, можно ли этот поступок назвать нравственным? Не стоит торопиться, сначала это надо обдумать и обсудить!" или "В какой обуви мне покинуть дворец? Стоит ли взять свои кожанные сандалии? Или это безнравственно? Зайду-ка я на местный брахманский форум!" и т.п.

Слава богу, Гаутама сделал по-другому - просто ушел в лес и стал Буддой.

----------


## Ho Shim

> А так, я полностью с Вами согласен, что любое практическое действие вплоть до похода в магазин может быть в согласии с Дхаммой, а следовательно быть практикой Дхаммы.


Не согласен. Поход в магазин не идет в разрез с игрой на пианино, но это не практика игры на пианино.




> Развитие внимательности к собеседнику путем осмысления сказанных им слов способствует развитию правильной речи - это практика. Она не может быть лучше или хуже какой-либо другой практики, направленной на развитие способностей, перечисленных в восьмеричном пути. Поскольку Вы, похоже, не вкладываете в слово "практика" узкий смысл "медитации", то думаю, что со мной согласитесь.


Восьмиричный путь на то и восьмиричный, а не двоичный или троичный, что каждый из аспектов имеет значение, а не свободно выбранные. Ни один из них не лучше и не хуже, но без любого из них он перестает быть восьмиричным. Вы можете быть сколько угодно внимательным к собеседнику, но совершенно не осмыслять, что он говорит и правильной речи не получится. Кошка может в 10 000 раз быть внимательнее вас к куску золота совершенно не понимая, что это такое  :Wink:

----------


## Pavel

> Как рассказывают, Гаутаму на практику подтолкнули...
> Слава богу, Гаутама сделал по-другому - просто ушел в лес и стал Буддой.


Вы можете находить опору в "рассказах" - Ваше право. Но не распространяйте ложных сведений о том, что делал Готама, а чего не делал. Насмехаясь над подобными действиями, Вы лишь демонстрируете невежество и основанное на нем высокомерие.

*Мадджхима Никая 61
Амбалаттхикарахуловада сутта* 


> Когда ты хочешь выполнить телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это телесное действие, которое я хочу выполнить – причинит ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое телесное действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причинило бы вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; что это было бы неумелое телесное действие с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами, то любое такое телесное действие совершенно не подобает тебе. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причинит вреда ... что это было бы умелое телесное действие со счастливыми последствиями, счастливыми результатами, то любое такое телесное действие подобает тебе.
> 
> Когда ты выполняешь телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это телесное действие, которое я выполняю, – причиняет ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое телесное действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причиняет вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; ... то тебе нужно отказаться от него. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причиняет вреда ... то ты можешь продолжать его.
> 
> Когда ты выполнил телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: ... Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причинило вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; что это было неумелое телесное действие с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами, то тебе нужно признаться в нем, рассказать о нем, открыть его учителю или знающему товарищу по праведной жизни. Признавшись в нем ... ты должен воздерживаться от него в будущем. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причинило вреда ... что это было умелое телесное действие со счастливыми последствиями, счастливыми результатами, то ты должен оставаться умственно свежим и радостным, день и ночь тренируя умелые качества.
> 
> Когда ты хочешь выполнить речевое действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это речевое действие, которое я хочу выполнить – причинит ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое речевое действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причинило бы вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; что это было бы неумелое речевое действие с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами, то любое такое речевое действие совершенно не подобает тебе. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причинит вреда ... что это было бы умелое речевое действие со счастливыми последствиями, счастливыми результатами, то любое такое речевое действие подобает тебе.
> 
> Когда ты выполняешь речевое действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это речевое действие, которое я выполняю, – причиняет ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое речевое действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причиняет вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; ... то тебе нужно отказаться от него. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причиняет вреда ... то ты можешь продолжать его.
> ...

----------


## Pavel

> Не согласен.


 Это Ваше суверенное право на личное мнение, которое ни Вас, ни других не напрягает.  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Читайте первоисточники


Махаянские сутры являются для вас первоисточниками?

----------


## Pavel

> Махаянские сутры являются для вас первоисточниками?


 Прошу меня извинить, но я исправил свой пост и добавил в него текст из первоисточника, чтобы не возникало вопросов, какой из первоисточников для меня авторитетен, но опоздал. В этой сутте говорится, что все архаты или брахманы достигли *именно* при помощи такой практики - звучит как предупреждение от самодеятельности.  :Smilie:  Как видите, могут быть очень разные представления о том, что "просто" или "не просто" делал Готама.

----------


## Поляков

> Как видите, могут быть очень разные представления о том, что "просто" или "не просто" делал Готама.


А зачем забывать о самадхи? Сутра о Пятиступенчатом Самадхи:



> Кроме того, монахи, с прекращением обдумывания и взвешивания бхиккху достигает и пребывает во второй дхьяне: удовольствие и лёгкость порождаются внутренним спокойствием ума и однонаправленной концентрацией, свободной от обдумывания и взвешивания.


 и далее.

----------


## Ho Shim

> Это Ваше суверенное право на личное мнение, которое ни Вас, ни других не напрягает.


Согласен  :Smilie:

----------


## Ho Shim

О великомудрые друзья! надеюсь никто из нас не будет практиковать игру на пианино, покупая колбасу в магазине. Как говорится, "Одно знание истин было бы бесполезно без решимости преобразовать жизнь в соответствии с ними"  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> А зачем забывать о самадхи? Сутра о Пятиступенчатом Самадхи:
>  и далее.


 Если бы Вы могли испытывать уважение к собеседнику, то Вам бы хватило внимательности заметить, что он уже устал напоминать о том, что речь идет о практике для мирян, а не монахов. Заметив это, Вы бы не стали лишний раз заставлять его вновь повторять свой вопрос, публикуя описания состояния бхиккху (монаха), пребывающего во второй дхьяне. 

Ваше право стремиться к  "удовольствию и легкости, порождаемым внутренним спокойствием ума и однонаправленной концентрацией, свободной от обдумывания и взвешивания" в промежутках между зарабатыванием денег. Но меня не интересовал Ваш выбор, а интересовали наставления Будды Готамы мирянам. Если у Вас таковые имеются, то с благодарностью с ними ознакомлюсь при Вашей помощи.

----------


## Поляков

Ага, понятно. Но, если бы вы испытывали уважения к собеседникам, вы бы задавали эти вопросы в разделе "Тхеравада". Не каждый же может вот так взят и представить, что миряне имеют право практиковать только этическую часть дхармы. Или хотя бы в профиле обозначили традицию по-человечески.

----------


## Pavel

> Ага, понятно. Но, если бы вы испытывали уважения к собеседникам, вы бы задавали эти вопросы в разделе "Тхеравада". Не каждый же может вот так взят и представить, что миряне имеют право практиковать только этическую часть дхармы. Или хотя бы в профиле обозначили традицию по-человечески.


 Я не понимаю, о чьих представлениях Вы сейчас говорите. Я задал вопрос и ожидал на него ответ. Если Вам по этому вопросу нечего сказать, то зачем Вы говорите? Если Вам есть, что сказать по заданному вопросу, то так и скажите. При чем здесь различия традиций и "представления о том, что миряне имеют право практиковать только этическую часть дхармы" - Вы с кем вообще сейчас разговариваете? Какая "этическая часть дхармы", какое "право практиковать", чьи "представления", что такое "практиковать дхарму (часть дхармы)", какие еще "обозначения по-человечески"... Вы вопрос вообще помните (понимаете)?

----------


## Поляков

Я отвечаю на ваш вопрос "что называется практикой". Чем вы недовольны?

----------


## Nickolaus

> Но в том-то и дело, что под "практикой" очень часто подразумевается занятия медитацией, обрядовые действия, принятие прибежища... В этом случае часто буддисты настаивают на том, что такие действия более ценны и нужны, чем рассуждения, обсуждения, осмысления..., которые они "практикой" не считают.


Могу лишь предположить. Помимо практики, как деятельности (в контексте 8ричного пути) можно рассмотреть отнологические основания возможности осуществлении такой практики. То есть способность следовать 8ричному пути преполагает выполнение определенных условий. Возможно, отнесение "практики" к обрядовым действиям, принятию прибежища и т.д. подразумевает, что "практика" тут -  это есть условие следования 8ричному пути. 
Ведь и раскручивание барабана, и джняна и принятие прибежища несводимы исключительно к эмпирическим фактам. Их необходимо расматривать как метод соотнесения себя с чем-то надприродным. Как мне кажется, различия школ как раз заключаются в различии этих методов. При том, что сама практика (8ричный путь) во всех школах одинакова.

Извините за возможный сумбур, сырость мысли и за то, что вместо основанного на источнике ответа я предложил лишь свое понимание.

----------


## Pavel

> Извините за возможный сумбур, сырость мысли и за то, что вместо основанного на источнике ответа я предложил лишь свое понимание.


 Мысль вполне ясная. У меня эта мысль порождает новые вопросы. В общем они сводятся к следующим рассуждениям. Все люди в той или иной степени озабочены вопросами правильного понимания, правильной речи, поиском правильных средств к существованию... Все люди, даже если они и не провозглашают четырех благородных истин, знают, что страдание есть (иначе такого слова бы в их обиходе не было), знают, что от страдания удается избавиться и достичь состояния счастья (иначе не было бы такого слова) и стремятся к этому счастью. Эти люди и атеисты, и христиане, и мусульмане, и буддисты... Отличаются все они друг от друга методами разрешения этой озабоченности. Можем ли мы в таком случае утверждать, что все люди следуют восьмеричному пути, даже если они об этом и не догадываются, а следовательно и все религии - это лишь разные школы буддизма? Я склонен отвечать на этот вопрос "нет", т.к. вижу единообразие всех людей в рассмотренных целях и приверженности восьмеричному пути (если рассматривать его как перечень благородных качеств), но при этом вижу, что именно в методах достижения этих общепринято-благородных качеств все различаются. 

Различие в религиях, философиях или просто мировоззрениях я нахожу именно в методах. Ведь "добрый, любящий, справедливый Бог-Творец" - это метод, а не оторванное от желаний и целей христианина мировоззрение. Закон Кармы - это метод, как и в предыдущем случае, метод обоснования практических действий по достижению тех благородных свойств, которые перечислены в восьмеричном пути и одинаково ценны для человека самых разных вероисповеданий. Я не смог не отреагировать на Ваши высказывания, хотя они, казалось бы, и не имеют отношения в вопросу "практики" в силу их важности. Но лучше эти вопросы рассматривать не в рамках этой темы. 

Вопрос "практики" оказался в рамках этой темы лишь по той причине, что "еда", "одежда", "убийства" - это самые что ни на есть практические действия, но некоторые настаивают на не важности их рассмотрения в силу того, что не включают их в понятие "практика" по каким-то своим соображениям. Вот почему и хотелось понять их основания для таких соображений.

----------


## Nickolaus

Солгласен, что стоит открыть новую тему для обсуждения поднятых вопросов о методах. Было очень интересно додумать мысль о религиозных механизмах.

----------


## Zom

> Все люди, даже если они и не провозглашают четырех благородных истин, знают, что страдание есть (иначе такого слова бы в их обиходе не было), знают, что от страдания удается избавиться и достичь состояния счастья (иначе не было бы такого слова) и стремятся к этому счастью. Эти люди и атеисты, и христиане, и мусульмане, и буддисты... Отличаются все они друг от друга методами разрешения этой озабоченности. Можем ли мы в таком случае утверждать, что все люди следуют восьмеричному пути, даже если они об этом и не догадываются, а следовательно и все религии - это лишь разные школы буддизма? Я склонен отвечать на этот вопрос "нет", т.к. вижу единообразие всех людей в рассмотренных целях и приверженности восьмеричному пути (если рассматривать его как перечень благородных качеств), но при этом вижу, что именно в методах достижения этих общепринято-благородных качеств все различаются.


Нет, не являются. И дело тут не в методах совсем, а в поставленной цели. А точнее и в том и в другом сразу.

Если человек стремится тотально изничтожить dukkha - тогда он по сути последователь Будды. Если человек не стремится этого сделать - тогда он не является последователем Будды.

Благородный Восьмеричный Путь - единая неразрывная система. Путь кто-то может использовать её отдельные элементы для каких-то своих собственных целей, но, используя лишь какие-то элементы, он не становится последователем Будды, т.к. по сути не принимает Восьмеричного Благородного Пути.

----------


## Pavel

> Если человек стремится тотально изничтожить dukkha - тогда он по сути последователь Будды. Если человек не стремится этого сделать - тогда он не является последователем Будды.


Zom, Вы говорите о неком тотальном уничтожении в качестве цели в отличии от просто уничтожения. Если Вы помните, то Будда перечисляет примеры страданий, когда о них говорит, но я не помню никаких слов о тотальности в 4 БГ. Возможно, такие слова и придали бы этим истинам более благородный или значимый вид, добавлением к прекращению страданий эпитета "тотальное", но этого Буддой не было сделано. В остальном любой человек ничего другого делать не умеет, кроме как стремиться к устранению от страданий. При этом следует отметить, что всех страданий, а не выборочно. Если Вам знакомо страдание, от которого стремится избавиться только буддист, а остальные его страданием не считают, то укажите на такое страдание. Если Вам известны люди, которые не стремятся от страданий избавиться, то скажите, что это за люди. Христиане, например, стремятся покончить с олицетворением тотального зла - Дьяволом и тем самым положить тотально конец всем людским страданиям. Где в буддизме есть такой образ тотального страдания, чтобы говорить о тотальном устранении?



> Благородный Восьмеричный Путь - единая неразрывная система. Путь кто-то может использовать её отдельные элементы для каких-то своих собственных целей, но, используя лишь какие-то элементы, он не становится последователем Будды, т.к. по сути не принимает Восьмеричного Благородного Пути.


Совершенно с Вами согласен. Именно методологически буддизм и отличается от других учений. И провозглашение лишь одного из элементов или одну из практик единственной и главной - это уход от буддизма. например, к йоге или к философии, или к психологии.

----------


## Zom

> В остальном любой человек ничего другого делать не умеет, кроме как стремиться к устранению от страданий.


Сильно ошибаетесь. Как раз люди что только не делают, чтобы натворить себе ещё больше страданий  :Wink: 




> При этом следует отметить, что всех страданий, а не выборочно.


Вот как раз под словом "тотальный" и имеется в виду устранение ВСЕХ страданий, а не выборочно. Но не все люди к этому идут и не все этого хотят. Не все учения этому учат. Не все религии "об одном и том же". Это и отличает буддизм от не-буддизма. По крайней мере с точки зрения самих буддистов.

----------


## Pavel

> Сильно ошибаетесь. Как раз люди что только не делают, чтобы натворить себе ещё больше страданий


Вы пропустили в моих словах слово "стремиться" и тем самым сильно исказили смысл сказанного, а потом возражаете этому искаженному смыслу.



> Вот как раз под словом "тотальный" и имеется в виду устранение ВСЕХ страданий, а не выборочно.


Об этом я и говорил. У христиан есть визуализация тотального зла - Дьявол. Но в буддизме с Марой не борятся, а борятся со страданиями. Откуда взялось это рассуждение о тотальности? Более того, Будда классифицирует страдания на группы и утверждает, что с различными страданиями в зависимости от классификации, бороться надо различными методами. Почему же Вы говорите о каком-то едином методе под названием "8-ричный путь", который борется со страданиями тотально? Разве в буддизме страдание голода устраняется каким-то особым буддистским методом? Атеисты утсверждают, что тотально устраняются все страдания сразу после смерти. Разве тотальное устранение страданий после этого может считаться чисто буддистким феноменом? 

Я задал слишком много сразу вопросов, но это не страшно, т.к. на вопросы Вы все равно не отвечаете.  :Smilie:  Пусть они будут просто поводом для размышлений.

----------


## Маша_ла

http://www.shabkar.org/download/pdf/...troduction.pdf

Книжка хорошая, говорят..

----------

